# July Sparklers 2016!



## Hollynesss

Calling all July moms-to-be!

Welcome to the July 2016 bump buddy thread! :happydance: 

I am 31 and this is my very first pregnancy after trying for 16 months (with a 6 month break to sort out medical issues). I am elated to finally be here! My EDD is July 10th :D


Feel free to introduce yourselves! What is your age and EDD? 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/PT_HJ4_Header_zpsfm0c3vtc.png[/img

[B][COLOR="Blue"]Ehjmorris:[/COLOR][/B] Oliver born 6-15-16 :blue:
[B][COLOR="Red"]Chelsealynnb:[/COLOR][/B] Aubree born 7-1-16! :pink:
[B][COLOR="Blue"]Babylove100:[/COLOR][/B] Daniel born 7-18-16! :blue:
[B][COLOR="Red"]WantsALittle1:[/COLOR][/B] Baby H born 6-24-16 :pink:
[b][COLOR="Blue"]DandJ:[/b][/color] Autumn Claire born 6-16-16! :pink:
[B][COLOR="Red"]JJbuttons:[/COLOR][/B] Baby boy born 7-19-16! :blue:
[B][COLOR="Blue"]2b4us:[/COLOR][/B] Merrick Ellis born 7-10-16! :blue:
[b][COLOR="Red"]Hollynesss:[/b][/color] Charlotte Olivia born 6-25-16 :pink:
[B][COLOR="Blue"]Tgrich:[/COLOR][/B] Oliver Alexander born 7-7-16! :blue:
[B][COLOR="Red"]Wanna_b_mummy:[/COLOR][/B] Baby girl and baby boy born 6-19-16! :pink: and a :blue:
[b][COLOR="Blue"]Cowgirl07:[/b][/color] Amari Olivia born 7-22-16! :pink:
[B][COLOR="Red"]Karry1412:[/COLOR][/B] Alex born 6-26-16 :blue:
[B][COLOR="Blue"]Dimmu:[/COLOR][/B] Baby girl born 7-4-16! :pink:
[B][COLOR="Red"]Luvmyfam:[/COLOR][/B] Isaac Jeffrey born 7-8-16! :blue:
[B][COLOR="Blue"]SCgirl:[/COLOR][/B] Baby girl born 6-26-16! :pink:
[B][COLOR="Red"]Carlinator:[/COLOR][/B] Baby boy born 7-23-16! :blue:
[B][COLOR="Blue"]RedButterfly:[/COLOR][/B] Faye born 7-21-16! :pink:
[B][COLOR="Red"]Eltjuh:[/COLOR][/B] Hayley-Joan born 7-27-16! :pink:
[B][COLOR="Blue"]MelliPaige:[/COLOR][/B] Brice William born 7-21-16! :blue:
[B][COLOR="Red"]Miss Bellum:[/COLOR][/B] Alexandra Sophia born 7-31-16! :pink:
[B][COLOR="Blue"]Laughingduck:[/COLOR][/B] Rowan Oliver born 8-3-16! :blue:
[B][COLOR="Red"]Frangi33:[/COLOR][/B] Reuben Alexander born 8-6-16! :blue:
[B][COLOR="Blue"]Joccy:[/COLOR][/B] Baby boy born 7-26-16! :blue:
[B][COLOR="Red"]Sophiejash:[/COLOR][/B] Isaac David born 7-27-16! :blue:



[img]https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/PT_HJ4_Header2_zpsnknnavnr.png​


----------



## DandJ

First! I am 29, 11 days from turning 30 and this is me and hubby' first baby after trying for a year and a half <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Okay I'm here but I'm nervous about it. I'm tentatively due the 13, after trying for 33 months and getting a bfp with my fet today! Dh and I are both 26, diagnosed with unexplained infertility a year ago.
Edit Hollyness and dandj made me join.


----------



## Hollynesss

All of us are nervous :hugs: We'll get through this together!


----------



## DandJ

Yes we did make you! :) like holly said, we are all nervous and hoping for sticky beans! :hugs:


----------



## mickellwife

I'm 36 and expecting baby number 4 on 11th July :D x


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Mickellwife!


----------



## not_so_easy

Hello - I'm july 3rd with #2. Congrats everyone!
Hollyness u got ur bfp on my bday !!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, not so easy!! 

That's awesome :)


----------



## jjbuttons

hi

my name us jenny, 30 yrs old living with partner of 6yrs and have a daughter who is just over 3 (birthday end of june)

:) still getting my head around the fact!

xxx


----------



## DandJ

Hiiii new members! :wave:


----------



## Polly Girl

Tentatively due first week in July with my second. More nervous this time around!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Pollygirl! 

How is everyone feeling? Any symptoms?

For me, just little pulls and pinches in the lower abdomen, and a bitter/metallic taste on my tongue.


----------



## DandJ

The symptoms of mine are pinching/pulling as well with tender breasts. Other than that, nothing else. :)


----------



## jjbuttons

symptoms had backache, tired and pulling in tummy- felt dizzy an hr ago :S 

and constant weeing lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations, Mommies to be! Happy Healthy 9 months from a July 2014 Momma (and soon to be February Momma!)


----------



## Monkei

Hi i think im due around july 7th im on the pill so im unsure as to how far i actually am but its very early as my lines were quite feint but hey 5 positive tests cant be wrong. my boobs are so sore and the vomiting started today :/ back to work tomorow as well after a week off. i havent told my partner yet as its a very new relationship and hes going away for a week so thought id tell him when he gets back.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Monkei!


----------



## DandJ

Oh yeah, I'm bloated as heck!!

Just told my sister and she was so excited!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Awesome!! I told my sister, too. 

When does everyone plan on telling their parents? I kind of want to wait until my 8 week appt, just because my mom would be so devastated if something happened (not that I wouldn't!) but I don't want to put that stress on her. Plus I love the idea of telling her by giving her a copy of the ultrasound <3 

I am breaking out like crazy, so there is a another new symptom!


----------



## DandJ

I want to wait for an ultrasound picture too to show my close family for the same reasons as you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I told my mom, mostly because she has been super supportive of our journey and helped with the cost. Inlaws and siblings will wait until we have a good ultrasound.


----------



## Hollynesss

I totally get that, CG, especially for more personal reasons!! 

What about work? When do you all plan on telling them? My job includes being around radioactive materials, so while I want to wait, I don't think I should. Pregnant women are given special monitoring devices to make sure exposure stays within safe range.


----------



## not_so_easy

I told my close family now. They are the ones that will help me especially since I already have one...and also the ones I would confide in to help me get through anything if things weren't to go so well. I had my bday party today and it was the perfect opportunity to tell them all in person. They had such an amazing reaction, I'm glad I did# to eAch his own, I can totally understand waiting!


----------



## Polly Girl

I just feel nauseous and exhausted, though that probably had something to do with my 2 and a half year old! My best friend and my sister know, but want to wait until my 12 week scan to tell anyone else.


----------



## jjbuttons

Booked drs today :) last time told parents at 9 weeks but thinking Xmas day (only few more week wait) but will see 

So bloated my jeans feel tight!


----------



## Hollynesss

That's so sweet, not so easy!! Sounds like you had the perfect opportunity :D

We are at a perfect point for Christmas announcements, which is awesome!!

The bloat started for me now, too. Although part of is being, er, backed up :shy: Lovely progesterone!


----------



## jalilma

Edd.. June 29.. With my history of making babies too comfortable ... I'm betting on a July baby! Hi everybody!


----------



## WantsALittle1

I am 33 and expecting #3 on July 8th! Congratulations to everyone on their BFPs! Is anyone else here planning on going team yellow/green? We found out gender with DD and DS but this time we want it to be a surprise.


----------



## DandJ

Hi everyone! This is my first so I don't think I could be team yellow/green! 

As for work, my supervisor already knew I was going through IUI so I told them I was cautiously pregnant. Waiting for an ultrasound pic around 8 or 12 weeks to announce. Thinking of doing this for work, what do you all think?


----------



## not_so_easy

DandJ said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first so I don't think I could be team yellow/green!
> 
> As for work, my supervisor already knew I was going through IUI so I told them I was cautiously pregnant. Waiting for an ultrasound pic around 8 or 12 weeks to announce. Thinking of doing this for work, what do you all think?

I love this!! I may do the same!


----------



## WantsALittle1

DandJ, love it!

I want to eat 100% of those donuts right now.


----------



## not_so_easy

Hollynesss said:


> That's so sweet, not so easy!! Sounds like you had the perfect opportunity :D
> 
> We are at a perfect point for Christmas announcements, which is awesome!!
> 
> The bloat started for me now, too. Although part of is being, er, backed up :shy: Lovely progesterone!

Thanks Holly. I actually posted on another thread about not feeling pregnant mainly because I really don't feel any bloating at all. I always heard that with the end ur belly comes in right away...I hope everything is okay! Trying not to worry...but it's hard, especially since my scan isn't until almost 9 weeks...:nope:


----------



## jjbuttons

hello all new members!

that is such a cute way- yum donuts!

not sure if finding out sex -i like to be super organised like last time wasnt going to but then needed to know lol (plus have lots of girl clothes in storge) but think this is our last as partner wants a vasectomy after this one born :( so in two minds.....

back from drs ans only gave me a number to contact- urgh waste of time but all phoned and now waiting next 5 days for them to get back...

go back to work thursday and dread it as its so tiring anyway :(


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies? Can I join? My edd is 9th July!! :happydance:


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, WantsaLittle1, Jalilma and Babylove!! I'll add to the main page when I get home from work :D

Jill, I love that announcement!!!


----------



## DandJ

I want to eat those donuts right now too! Yumm!

@notsoeasy; I'm sure everything will be fine, always questioning is normal in my case 

@jj; do you have a gender preference?

@BabyLove; WELCOME! I've seen you around and happy you're here!! Hoping this is your forever baby <3


----------



## LoraLoo

Can I join too ladies? Very cautiously pregnant- I got my bfp yesterday after a loss in August. I think I'm 4 weeks today- due around 11th? X


----------



## DandJ

Welcome Lora! Hoping this is your forever baby too <3


----------



## WantsALittle1

Loraloo congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jjbuttons, DH and I are tossing around the big v word for after this baby too. We agreed that three children was all we would be able to handle financially etc, so while we see eye to eye on the decision to stop after this, it is still sad knowing that this will be my last pregnancy :(


----------



## klehrly

I'm due the 7th too by my calculations! Though I carried wayyy over with my 1st so we'll see how this goes! Congrats!


----------



## klehrly

This is my second, EDD July 7th- we won't find out the gender, I'm so excited!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning all! Little about me, I'm 32, OH is 33 and this is our first. Just got my BFP this AM after a stark white FRER the other day. Still trying to wrap my head around it all. Going to run over to my OB on my lunch break (my OB is right next door to my office) My estimated due date looks like it would be July 2nd. 

Still trying to wrap my head around this all, this is so nerve wracking!!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome Klehrly and TTCBabyG!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you


----------



## jjbuttons

no preference but think partner really wants a boy this time lol rubgy and all...

Will be so hard keeping it from everyone :S


----------



## DandJ

Nurse just called me with my hcg levels! 156!! She congratulated and said I was pregnant! She wouldn't have told me my levels unless I asked, so I go back in on Wednesday to confirm the rising levels. :cloud9:


----------



## Hollynesss

Hooray!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## tgrich

Hi everyone can I join :flower: 

I found out at 9dpo that I am expecting again and we could not be more excited I already have 2 girls so hubby is hoping for a boy. My oldest will be 2 on thursday and my youngest will be 8 months tomorrow.

I am very cautiously pregnant I have had 3 miscarriages and my tests have not been getting progressively darker. I am having tons of symptoms so thats keeping me positive, I called my doctor today and they can no longer accept me as a patient (insurance) so I had to hurry up and call another doctor who cant get me in until Friday which is a big bummer since I need to be on progesterone :( trying to stay positive


----------



## tgrich

Oh I guess I should say Im due July 12th :)


----------



## magicteapot

Due either the 7th or the 9th, actually can't remember what the exact date my last period was due! 

I hope this one sticks! ^_^


----------



## WantsALittle1

Congrats on the 156 DandJ, beautiful number!

tgrich congrats and so sorry to hear about your losses. This is our third kiddo too and I'm also on progesterone but am weaning down from 200mg daily. Have they checked your progesterone during this pregnancy or were you put on it it prophylactically? Also pretty neat that your kiddos' birthdays are so close together!


----------



## Monkei

lots if July mummies :) 
ive told my mum about 5 minutes ago ..;. went as well as i guess it could have gone think shes dissapointed in me. 
telling my partner went better than expected.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ran to my OB on lunch. I have my first apt on Friday the 13th (ick) to check my blood and check for HB. She said there's a chance I may not hear it since it's still early? Ugh I'm so lost already.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome to all of our new ladies! :happydance: 

One of our fellow BnBers was kind enough to come up with some badge designs for us! (Thank you for getting that ball rolling, DandJ!) If you want one of them, click on "reply with quote" to see the code for each (they will be in order as you see them here), and copy and paste that code into your signature :D Please see them below: 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers2-blue_zpsemzzfseb.jpg

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers2-yellow_zpsjhnnit2k.jpg

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers2-pink_zps4f0xstco.jpg

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers2_zpsoehf6rkx.gif

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers-white_zpsmgmarl5p.gif

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers_zpswnvthv0d.gif


----------



## Cowgirl07

So cute! I hate ib or vanishing twin or whatever my body is doing, yes it's old blood and it's hardly there but annoying.


----------



## Hollynesss

I can imagine that is scary to see! As long as it stays brown!!


----------



## tgrich

wantsalittle1 how old are your babies? 

They have not checked my progesterone I currently don't have an ob (will have a new one Friday) so I am using left over medicine from my last daughter but my last ob said that when I get pregnant she would put me on it since it is the only thing that helped me sustain my pregnancy. I always wanted my babies really close together just keeping my fingers crossed that this one sticks. My tests did not seem to be getting darker in the beginning so im hoping that they will check my levels I did get a pregnant on a digital yesterday and I hear those are less sensitive but I have no experience with that.


----------



## Renee1784

Hey ya'll! I'm 31 and just found out I'm pregnant with my first! EDD is July 9th :)


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm also 31 and pregnant with my first, Renee! :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

tgrich congrats on the digi BFP! I personally like FRERs for progression if you were looking for a way to estimate whether levels are increasing or not until you can have betas drawn. And in answer to you question, my kiddos are 3 and 1 (nearly 2)! Hoping your new OB is on the ball and gets you some bloodwork right away to hopefully put your mind at ease x

And thank you so much to DandJ and Hollynesss for the lovely badges--they are super cute!


----------



## DandJ

Thanks to kwynia for the awesome signature buttons! Also, if you want to link this thread with your signature, make sure to add the url code:

Spoiler
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers-white_zpsmgmarl5p.gif

Reply with quote to copy the url code link, but replace the Image url to the button you want. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

For all the 2nd time mommies or 3rd or 4th, etc...what can I expect at my first visit? I know for sure the receptionist said I'll get blood drawn, I'm guessing to check levels. She mentioned they'll also try and check for heartbeat. Is 6 weeks too soon for that?


----------



## Melle3

Hello ladies, 

I am in my first tri and will be due in July!

ME:)


----------



## WantsALittle1

TTCBabyG at 6 weeks they will likely look for a heartbeat, and it may or may not yet be there depending on how accurately your LMP timing maps to your conception date. At 6 weeks I would say your chances are good that it will be there, though! They will likely do bloodwork for hCG levels but also for general health--checking for infections, blood type, sometimes they test for mutations (MTHFR etc) depending on what your OB considers routine. Sometimes they do a PAP at the first OB visit but it may depend on how recently you've had a PAP. 

Melle welcome and congrats!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

WantsALittle1 said:


> TTCBabyG at 6 weeks they will likely look for a heartbeat, and it may or may not yet be there depending on how accurately your LMP timing maps to your conception date. At 6 weeks I would say your chances are good that it will be there, though! They will likely do bloodwork for hCG levels but also for general health--checking for infections, blood type, sometimes they test for mutations (MTHFR etc) depending on what your OB considers routine. Sometimes they do a PAP at the first OB visit but it may depend on how recently you've had a PAP.
> 
> Melle welcome and congrats!

Thank you! I'm brand new to all of this.


----------



## BostonLover89

Hi ladies! I would love to join you! I am 26, pregnant with #1 after TTC for 10 months EDD July 1st!! Woohoo! 

I am a military spouse so there are a lot of hoops for me to jump through to get an OB appointment, going in to get my "confirmation test" on base tomorrow. Hopefully I will have my referral to an off base OBGYN by next week so I can see my little bean at 7-8 weeks at my first prenatal appointment. I'm so excited to get the process started though because it makes it feel more "real"!


----------



## jjbuttons

With me 3yrs ago (prob changed now?) midwife done bloods, looked at history lots of paperwork given and booked for a scan

With my first I went for a scan at 5 weeks as had lots of white string stuff come out (sorry tmi) so wanted to check) then again at 7 weeks and herd Hb :)

Anyone having restless sleep and can't get comfy?... Also (again sorry tmi) rabbit poop?.. Urgh forgotten what first tri is like I'm so exhausted 

Xxx


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome Melle and BostonLover! 

I've had restless sleep and muscle cramps in the legs for the last two nights. I'm trying to resist taking some Tylenol for my legs for as long as I can!


----------



## DandJ

WantsALittle-You're a wealth of knowledge and that will be very helpful for us newbie moms!

Welcome Melle & BostonLover! I feel like 6 weeks is too early to hear a heart beat and even see anything but a sac/yolk sac? Once again, I'm a newb at this!


----------



## jalilma

I have officially turned into an old lady... The last two nights I have went to bed before 730... And pretty much slept like a rock.... I have zero energy.. Like less then zero!


----------



## not_so_easy

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> TTCBabyG at 6 weeks they will likely look for a heartbeat, and it may or may not yet be there depending on how accurately your LMP timing maps to your conception date. At 6 weeks I would say your chances are good that it will be there, though! They will likely do bloodwork for hCG levels but also for general health--checking for infections, blood type, sometimes they test for mutations (MTHFR etc) depending on what your OB considers routine. Sometimes they do a PAP at the first OB visit but it may depend on how recently you've had a PAP.
> 
> Melle welcome and congrats!
> 
> Thank you! I'm brand new to all of this.Click to expand...

Btw, just to add that this will be an internal exam. I was surprised since on tv u always see the ultrasound being done on top of the belly. Unfortunately our beans are too small so the probe goes internal.
Some doctors will take blood and wee samples. Be prepared with any questions u hv, some may advise u on certain foods and things to stay away from and they may explain the scans and apmts, etc. But I think the more questions you hv, the more you will get out Of the appmt.

Lucky you that ur doc is willing to see u this early! Normally docs in ny won't see u until 8-10 weeks!


----------



## not_so_easy

jjbuttons said:
 

> With me 3yrs ago (prob changed now?) midwife done bloods, looked at history lots of paperwork given and booked for a scan
> 
> With my first I went for a scan at 5 weeks as had lots of white string stuff come out (sorry tmi) so wanted to check) then again at 7 weeks and herd Hb :)
> 
> Anyone having restless sleep and can't get comfy?... Also (again sorry tmi) rabbit poop?.. Urgh forgotten what first tri is like I'm so exhausted
> 
> Xxx

Hi jj...unfortunately with my first I was like that the ENTIRE pregnancy. I couldn't sleep from the very beginning...I would rest but my mind was completely overactive ALL THE FREAKIN time. It was nuts. Hopefully it will go away soon and you can get some needed rest. This time around it's the opposite...I am tired and can't stay awake past 9p.m. and get up to wee overnight then sleep until the alarm clock goes off. Thank goodness for the change!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

not_so_easy said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> TTCBabyG at 6 weeks they will likely look for a heartbeat, and it may or may not yet be there depending on how accurately your LMP timing maps to your conception date. At 6 weeks I would say your chances are good that it will be there, though! They will likely do bloodwork for hCG levels but also for general health--checking for infections, blood type, sometimes they test for mutations (MTHFR etc) depending on what your OB considers routine. Sometimes they do a PAP at the first OB visit but it may depend on how recently you've had a PAP.
> 
> Melle welcome and congrats!
> 
> Thank you! I'm brand new to all of this.Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, just to add that this will be an internal exam. I was surprised since on tv u always see the ultrasound being done on top of the belly. Unfortunately our beans are too small so the probe goes internal.
> Some doctors will take blood and wee samples. Be prepared with any questions u hv, some may advise u on certain foods and things to stay away from and they may explain the scans and apmts, etc. But I think the more questions you hv, the more you will get out Of the appmt.
> 
> Lucky you that ur doc is willing to see u this early! Normally docs in ny won't see u until 8-10 weeks!Click to expand...

Thank you for the heads up! The receptionist actually told me I won't be seeing my actual doctor, I'll be seeing a PA. Not sure when I'll actually get to see the doctor.

So far I don't have any crazy symptoms, I'm not overly tired or nauseated, my boobs hurt a bit but, not that bad. I don't know if that scares me or if I should be happy about it :winkwink:


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, is anyone else suffering with light headiness and dizziness?? Its like the world is spinning today!!! :wacko:


----------



## jjbuttons

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, is anyone else suffering with light headiness and dizziness?? Its like the world is spinning today!!! :wacko:


Yep me started at the weekend :( 

Went to parents today really wanted to say but can't yet lol


----------



## WantsALittle1

I have had both, even the tunnel vision thing when I stand up. OB said in early pregnancy it's most likely to be dehydration, anemia (I always have this), or low blood sugar. She said good protein-rich meals and lots of water should help. I also have to get my iron checked, have you ladies had yours looked at to make sure that's not the cause?


----------



## Hollynesss

I've been super tired by 7pm, little bit of dizziness. My hemoglobin level is always borderline, so I'll have to make sure my doctor keeps an eye on it!


----------



## Renee1784

Hollynesss said:


> I'm also 31 and pregnant with my first, Renee! :)

Yay Holly! So exciting :)


----------



## 2b4us

Hi there! I'm hoping I can hop on this thread. I'm 34, DH 35, cautiously expecting #1 July 9th. I had an early loss in March, so at this point I feel very sceptical. Got my BFP 3 days before expected period and spotted for a day and a bit shortly after. Hoping this is it this this time &#128077;&#127995;. Symptoms so far: sore breasts, a little nauseous and a bit of a pulling sensation in the uterus. Waiting to book my confirmation exam until I pass at least five weeks...past the point of my first loss. 

Congratulations on everyone's BFPs!


----------



## Renee1784

Hi ladies! So since yesterday I have been having a lot of cramping. Its got me worried. I called my OB and the nurse is checking with her to see if we should do an early US and blood work since my one and only other pregnancy was a tubal. I've also had sore boobs, excessive saliva, and low back pain. Fingers crossed all is ok!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, 2b4us! 

Fingers crossed for good news, Renee!


----------



## BostonLover89

I got a blood test on base today (totally expecting a urine test so I went in with a full bladder lol). Came back positive :happydance: . They didn't give me any levels or anything but at least I have this whole process started now. And I have an "official" pregnancy. 

Next step is to wait by the phone for them to call me for my referral. Boo to waiting. Other than that, I am feeling pretty crappy. SUPER sleepy, my boobs are very sensitive and the dizziness seems to have gotten worse over night. The nurse did say that my blood pressure was rather low. 106/80something (didn't catch the last number because 106 startled me).


----------



## Hollynesss

106 isn't too bad :) My blood pressure is consistently 90s/60s. Hooray for a confirmed blood test!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hoping everything turns out ok Renee.

Sounds like a great day Boston. 

I'm counting the hours until my 1st appt. (The 13th) I've already peed on 5 PT's just to make sure im still pregnant. Who knew I would be paranoid.


----------



## SCgirl

Hey y'all. Congrats to all of the new mamas!

I've been away from BnB for a few months, since my baby boy has been keeping me quite busy! We had a rough time trying to get pregnant with my son- after a year of ttc, we experienced 3 early losses in consecutive cycles. It ended up taking fertility meds and progesterone to get and keep one. I then had a very rough pregnancy, spending over a month in the hospital before he was born due to high bp and pre-e. Now, my son is only 10mo, and since I'm still trying to get healthy (gained far too much weight on bed rest and after almost dying in delivery), so we've been preventing.
About a week and a half ago, we had 1 careless night. Last night, I felt an odd but familiar stretching pain... so today I checked and I had a very faint second line.
I'm a bit in shock, and not sure what to think about it. I mean, it'll definitely be a good thing if it works out- I just have a hard time seeing it as real after all of the issues last time! I'm also a bit nervous about my health (as is DH)...

But- if this one hangs on, EDD is around 7/16/16! Whoops! :haha:


----------



## Trr

Hoping I can jump in here too! 
Got my BFP yesterday. My hpt was darker today but I have been bleeding a little bit. 
Hoping for the best but don't know if I will be here long. 

Only 3weeks 3days so I'm due July 16. If it sticks. 

I'm a first timer so anyone had bleeding and ended up with a sticky bean?


----------



## jalilma

Apparently 230am is a great time for morning sickness... Pregnancy hormones for the win!
Trr... I did with my last Pregnancy right around period time and have a daughter who will be turning 11 the end of the month. It's very VERY normal to spot and sometimes even bleed during early pregnancy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Babylove100

Morning all, so I was planning to get a reassurance scan done at 8 weeks but am now thinking I may bring it forward to 7 weeks. Do you think that's too early? I'd prob get another one done at 10 weeks as well. I'm just worried that as my 12 week falls on Boxing Day and that my NHS scan may not be until the new year and I'm not sure I could wait that long!!!


----------



## SCgirl

Not sure how long I'll be around- tried FRER again this morning (what I used yesterday), and no line. But a line showed up on first signal and clearblue... Last time FRER was the super sensitive one- have they changed?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

SCgirl said:


> Not sure how long I'll be around- tried FRER again this morning (what I used yesterday), and no line. But a line showed up on first signal and clearblue... Last time FRER was the super sensitive one- have they changed?

Is it the new FRER? With the curved handle? I know a lot of people have been experiencing real issues with those.

Me: I woke up this morning not feeling pregnant anymore. My boobs aren't as sore and the stretching in my lower abdomen isn't there as much. Should I be worried?


----------



## SCgirl

Yeah, it's the new one!

As far as symptoms go, they would come and go both in the pregnancies I lost, and in the one that made it! Kid you not- I was still looking for blood every time I went to the ladies room in the 3rd trimester! Pregnancy can just be crazy ;)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

SCgirl said:


> Yeah, it's the new one!
> 
> As far as symptoms go, they would come and go both in the pregnancies I lost, and in the one that made it! Kid you not- I was still looking for blood every time I went to the ladies room in the 3rd trimester! Pregnancy can just be crazy ;)

This is my first and I have gone completely crazy and paranoid. I'm hoping I'll feel better after my doctors appt. on the 13th. 

FX for you that everything is still going well <3


----------



## jjbuttons

still waiting for midwife to call to arrange 1st appointment- had to fill a referal in online and they said will call back within 5 days (wasnt in yesterday) nothing so far (8-4 are there hours) and at work thursday/friday :s didnt give mobile as cant remember it :( 

wish they phone urgh impatient (prob hormones) and really dont want to go back to work tomorrow- its so stressful :( but will defo sit down more (as normally keep on my feet the whole time- no more rushing around for me!)

hows everyone else???


----------



## Babylove100

Phew, just got my progesterone blood test results back and all okay with no further action required! :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello ladies! Was so excited to see this group :haha: Can I join?

I'm due on July 12th. This is my second.

Crazy to be doing all this again... much more excited and less cautious this time around. (But still cautious as hell of course.)

Hope we're all good today!
xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi everyone :wave:! Im so excited to join you all! I'mdue July 14th with my 3rd!

I just realized there was a July Group:happydance:! Thank you Holly for starting it:thumbup:. Huge congrats on your little one on board after trying so long:dance:


----------



## BostonLover89

TTCbabyG2015- how exciting that you get to go in relatively soon! :thumbup: The clinic nurse on base told me that once I get my referral I should call right away so I could try to get in by the 20th which would be 8 weeks for me. 

Do you ladies usually bring DH along for the first appointment (this is my first)??? He said he would want to go, especially if they will be doing a scan or listening for a heartbeat, which I assume they would if I am between 7-8 weeks. :shrug: I don't really know what to expect. 

I am definitely getting sick or something. I am having sinus issues and an awful sinus headache! Sleep last night was rough. I know there are a ton of things you shouldn't take while pregnant, but I feel so crappy I am almost in tears.:cry:


----------



## SCgirl

It depends when the first appt is. I went in super early for blood tests, but knew they would do an ultrasound at 6w1d (we saw a heartbeat that liked like a flashing pixel on a grain of rice). DH came for that and was in the room when they went ahead and gave me a pap... He came for all of he other visits with ultrasounds - not for the brief checks. (We had ultrasounds at 6w because of previous losses, 8wk, 12wk nt scan, 16 week gender scan, 20 wk anatomy... As i started to have issues later on I had additional scans)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

BostonLover89 said:


> TTCbabyG2015- how exciting that you get to go in relatively soon! :thumbup: The clinic nurse on base told me that once I get my referral I should call right away so I could try to get in by the 20th which would be 8 weeks for me.
> 
> Do you ladies usually bring DH along for the first appointment (this is my first)??? He said he would want to go, especially if they will be doing a scan or listening for a heartbeat, which I assume they would if I am between 7-8 weeks. :shrug: I don't really know what to expect.
> 
> I am definitely getting sick or something. I am having sinus issues and an awful sinus headache! Sleep last night was rough. I know there are a ton of things you shouldn't take while pregnant, but I feel so crappy I am almost in tears.:cry:

Yea, as silly as it sounds I wish it was sooner. I'm at the point where I just need to know if everything is ok, if my levels are where they should be and if the baby is actually in there. 1 week 2 days...here's the hoping I can hold out lol

Btw...awesome to see some familiar faces <3


----------



## Carlinator

Hi everyone! May I tentatively join!? 

I am so nervous but starting to get exited. It still feels surreal. Got my bfp yesterday! I hope it's the sticky baby we've been waiting for!

Looks like my due date is July 16!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Carlinator :wave:!! Congrats!


----------



## SCgirl

For those of you due on the 16th, how strong is your line? (Or does anyone else have pics they want to share?) I had a light line yesterday with FRER, maybe an evap today with FMU, and back to light like yesterday... I'm too impatient for this! :p (still negative on digital, but I'm guessing I'm only 11dpo...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

That looks about right for 11dpo! I would wait a couple more days, let the HCG multiply a bit, and try again! :)


----------



## Carlinator

This is mine from yesterday, approx 11 dpo but didn't temp - could actually be 13 dpo. I've known several to not even get a line until 13 or 14 dpo - it all depends. 

I have an appt set up for dec. 1st! Oh man this is crazy, it's been almost 10 years since I've been pregnant (without mc). Still nervous but have a good feeling!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hollynesss

Because I'm OCD I rearranged our names on the first page to be in date order :rofl: Looks like July 9th is our most popular date so far!! :thumbup: 

Welcome to all of the new ladies!! :flower: 

Babylove- That is great news! 

SCgirl- that looks like mine did at 11dpo :thumbup: 

Carlinator- Great lines!

Progression pictures!! (Pardon my horrible handwriting, its 10, 11, 12, 13, 15 and 16 dpo :haha:) 10dpo was my first bfp (ever!!), but you can't see it very well in this picture. I am 16dpo today and the test line is now just as strong as the control line :happydance: I'll be checking my hcg level again on Monday.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Those are some great pictures!!!! I have these two. Since then I've taken quite a few more :dohh:




I was actually thinking of going to a dollar store tonight and picking up a few more line tests so I can make sure the line is progressing.


----------



## Hollynesss

I've had rotten luck wth dollar store tests showing progression. I took one the other day and it was as light as the very first one I took when I got my bfp, even through the FRERs were way stronger. It's possible I just a bad batch though!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Here are my tests at 5dp5dt (10dpo) through 7dp5dpt (12dpo) 
I started getting nauseous Monday. Then have thrown up yesterday and today. I also have had a slight headache but refuse to take anything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hollynesss

Your progression is awesome, CG!!! Fingers crossed for :baby::baby:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

If tests aren't getting darker is that a bad sign? I've heard so many different things about progression.


----------



## Hollynesss

The hcg number itself is more important, and it will always be higher in your blood than urine. That being said, doubling or tripling of hcg levels over 48-72 hours is more important than the numbers themselves.


----------



## WantsALittle1

TTCBabyG I think it would depend on what scale of time--over the course of a day, or over the course of several days? And also you are 5+4 so I suspect you are nearing the time period of the Hook effect.

Tests should generally get darker from day to day around the time of the missed period, that is until the Hook effect is reached. I'm no expert but I believe this starts to happen anywhere from 5-8 weeks depending on your particular hCG level, but it causes tests to get lighter even though hCG is still increasing. To see whether the Hook effect is the culprit, urine can be diluted with water before testing. If the test line is darker when the urine is diluted with water, then the Hook effect is the culprit.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

You guys are so helpful, thank you. Sorry for all the questions <3


----------



## luvmyfam

Cowgirl07 said:


> Here are my tests at 5dp5dt (10dpo) through 7dp5dpt (12dpo)
> I started getting nauseous Monday. Then have thrown up yesterday and today. I also have had a slight headache but refuse to take anything.

Those look great!! I was wondering if anyone was having any nausea yet. I didn't start to get sick until six weeks with DS 1 and never did with DS 2. I'm going to be 4 weeks today and I'm so naseous :sick:. Thought it was all in my head. I'm completely exhausted too. I just cant believe I'm getting symptoms already! But I did get a VERY faint BFP at 8dpo and a definite line on morning of 9 dpo so I guess I implanted pretty early. 

Everyones lines look fab:thumbup:!! I will post my progression pics later today. I'm at work.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Luv, I don't have nausea but symptoms have definitely started earlier this time! I have felt like absolute crap on and off since about 6dpo. I implanted on 7dpo so I know it was definitely the pregnancy causing it. Also gone off coffee, gagging at things and not wanting dinner, and having tummy troubles already and I'm sure I wasn't suffering with these sorts of things this early! I keep thinking "if I feel like crap now, what will I feel like at 6-8 weeks!" Eek! 
Maybe symptoms get earlier with subsequent pregnancies? I feel for you with nausea!


----------



## Babylove100

I get waves of nausea, and everything tastes disgusting!! Meats the worst!! Yep bloated and generally feel rubbish. And oh my boobs!!! So sore!!


----------



## Lavochain

Hello, please may I join in? I'm Emily and I got my BFP last night and we are over the moon. We're getting married at the end of the year and this was going to be the last month that we were not preventing as we are moving too. We feel so blessed and happy. I can't actually believe it. :D

ETA: Spud will be due on the 6th July at the moment.

https://i67.tinypic.com/33w3zf5.jpg


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Congratulations Lavo! Welcome to the July Sparklers! :D


----------



## not_so_easy

Hi ladies, I've had random waves of nausea as well but only lasting a few minutes. I was sick with a cold when I got my bfp and I have been EXHAUSTED since day 1. I can't stay awake past 8:30. Last night I fell asleep on the couch sitting up at 9:10. I was never like this with my first. I too am so tired I can't make it to dinner....too much work and I am too tired! Lol. Good also just makes me more sleepy!
Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Lavochain

not_so_easy said:


> Hi ladies, I've had random waves of nausea as well but only lasting a few minutes. I was sick with a cold when I got my bfp and I have been EXHAUSTED since day 1. I can't stay awake past 8:30. Last night I fell asleep on the couch sitting up at 9:10. I was never like this with my first. I too am so tired I can't make it to dinner....too much work and I am too tired! Lol. Good also just makes me more sleepy!
> Welcome to the newbies!

I'm really sick too, as in I have a terrible cold and a rattling cough that just will not budge! Is it common to get this at the beginning of pregnancy or is it just our bad luck? So much to learn :blush:


----------



## jalilma

not_so_easy said:


> Hi ladies, I've had random waves of nausea as well but only lasting a few minutes. I was sick with a cold when I got my bfp and I have been EXHAUSTED since day 1. I can't stay awake past 8:30. Last night I fell asleep on the couch sitting up at 9:10. I was never like this with my first. I too am so tired I can't make it to dinner....too much work and I am too tired! Lol. Good also just makes me more sleepy!
> Welcome to the newbies!

I just told my SO last night it MUST be twins because I don't remember being so utterly drained with my 3 other pregnancies...


----------



## Carlinator

I was pretty lucky with my daughter and didn't really have any nausea...but I didn't either with my other pregnancies. But nothing by way of that so far. Maybe I will be lucky again?

Definitely sore breasts though, that always tips me off that the tests aren't lying!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Lavochain! 

I am definitely exhausted, too. I'm so tired by the time i get home from work I feel like I could take a nap and sleep until morning :haha: Ive been having a lot of muscle aches, too. My legs and arms. Its weird! No nausea yet :thumbup:


----------



## SCgirl

Top is Tuesday PM, middle is Wednesday PM, bottom is FMU today. So slow progression- I'm trying to decide if it's worth calling the doctor since I'm on meds that aren't safe in pregnancy and can't be stopped cold turkey, and b/c I was on progesterone last time... With them staying faint, it still reminds me of my chemicals...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hollynesss

It wouldn't hurt to call your doctor :hugs:


----------



## tgrich

Scgirl how many dpo are those?


----------



## SCgirl

I have no clue when my last period was since I have a 10mo and we weren't trying- but it's been less than 2 weeks since we had a "whoops" night- so my guess is 10/11/12dpo


----------



## Jodie.82

Hi ladies
Can I join please? Just got a BFP on a digital putting conception 1-2 weeks ago, calculating by my last period and cycle dates makes my due date 08/07/16
I'm still very much in shock as this was unexpected!!
Have a daughter who is 4 and my first would now be 15
And I'm 33
And actually back in London now so need to update my details on here!!


----------



## Jodie.82

Ps have been getting slight cramps which were worrying me but am reading that it sounds pretty normal? I don't rmember getting them in previous pregnancies


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Jodie, I have been cramping on and off, and did with my first pregnancy too. Definitely normal from what I've heard and read!


----------



## jalilma

Ladies... I just need to throw a small pity party... I. Feel. Like. Shit. Today. This little bean is making its presence known today with crazy nausea, extreme fatigue and some dizziness. I'm not complaining but it's only 1030 and I still have 7 hours of work.. I'm having a hard time coping at the moment.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Jodie! 

Jalilma: :hugs: :hugs: 

A few of my coworkers who I've told have been telling me stories about how often pregnant women wet their pants :shock: Apparently we have to be very careful when sneezing, coughing, laughing and throwing up :lol: Two of them even said they wet the bed once or twice while pregnant. Moms who have done this before, is it really that bad?! Should I go stock up on Poise and Depends? :rofl:


----------



## tgrich

Scgirl I tested positive 9dpo and kept testing each day mine were very little change like yours but then I thought about it and if in 48 hours my number doubled from 20 to 40 that's not much of a change but still on track I wouldn't be to worried I waited a few days and tested again and you could definitely see a difference :). I love having my babies close in age it's tough but amazing!


----------



## SCgirl

Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, Jodie!
> 
> Jalilma: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> A few of my coworkers who I've told have been telling me stories about how often pregnant women wet their pants :shock: Apparently we have to be very careful when sneezing, coughing, laughing and throwing up :lol: Two of them even said they wet the bed once or twice while pregnant. Moms who have done this before, is it really that bad?! Should I go stock up on Poise and Depends? :rofl:

Haha I'd heard the same thing! Thankfully, I never had that issue- while pregnant. Now AFTER having the baby, I had a bit of a rough time with it... I think it took close to 4 months before I stopped wearing liners! :dohh:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Got my beta results at 10dp5dt (15dpo) my level is 204.1


----------



## SCgirl

Cowgirl07 that's higher than mine have ever been at 15dpo :)


----------



## SCgirl

I did end up calling the OB. Apparently they're ok with me taking a Class D drug during pregnancy. So I called my internist and made an appt for early next week to come off of it. Also asked about progesterone- they aren't worried about it right now- if I have a few losses again they'll look into it...


----------



## not_so_easy

Lavochain said:


> I'm really sick too, as in I have a terrible cold and a rattling cough that just will not budge! Is it common to get this at the beginning of pregnancy or is it just our bad luck? So much to learn :blush:

I had read later it could be an early pregnancy sign. It makes sense since when u r pregnant ur immune system stinks. Also, the increased estrogen can cause nasal stuffiness.



jalilma said:


> I just told my SO last night it MUST be twins because I don't remember being so utterly drained with my 3 other pregnancies...

Omg...I might die! Lol..I am afraid of how I would keep up with 2, let alone 3. Someone mentioned it to me joking cuz my tests were so dark....I still hv almost a month before I would know anything! :dohh:


----------



## not_so_easy

Jodie.82 said:


> Ps have been getting slight cramps which were worrying me but am reading that it sounds pretty normal? I don't rmember getting them in previous pregnancies

I was cramping slightly on and off from before my bfp up until now. It comes and goes but nothing super painful. Baby is just getting comfy hopefully so try not to worry!



Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, Jodie!
> 
> Jalilma: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> A few of my coworkers who I've told have been telling me stories about how often pregnant women wet their pants :shock: Apparently we have to be very careful when sneezing, coughing, laughing and throwing up :lol: Two of them even said they wet the bed once or twice while pregnant. Moms who have done this before, is it really that bad?! Should I go stock up on Poise and Depends? :rofl:

Hysterical!!:rofl::rofl: with my first, I didn't have issues while pregnant but after...it was terrible.

Jalilma - nausea is starting to hit me too, n it's a bit early which is scary. Do u hv some crackers u can snack on every two hours? I also heard the motion sickness bands can help. GL!


----------



## jjbuttons

1st day back at work went ok- sat down lots and kept nipping to the loo lol sure boss is already wondering if ok as never sit for long as always standing up moving around lol

Urgh lunch tasted foul and they don't have decaf tea :( 

Urgh 

Hope everyone is fine :) with first I think third tri had few leaks but mostly month after birth ;) do lots of pelvic floors as it all helps strengthen :) hate doing them tho....

X


----------



## Mommy2missR

Hello All!!!!! I am Sarah Kate, 30 yo, my EDD is July 11, 2016. So excited to be a part of the Sparklers! :happy dance: I have a 9mo old baby boy, nearly 8yo DD.


----------



## Lavochain

Hi to everyone that I haven't met yet. 

I've just got back from the doctors, nothing really happened and he said they don't do routine blood work to check for pregnancy so I am to take the positive tests as confirmation. I have got an appointment with the midwife on the 18th however, which will make me 7 weeks. Has anyone got an idea what she'll do? I'm nervous :s


----------



## jjbuttons

Mommy2missR said:


> Hello All!!!!! I am Sarah Kate, 30 yo, my EDD is July 11, 2016. So excited to be a part of the Sparklers! :happy dance: I have a 9mo old baby boy, nearly 8yo DD.

Hi!


----------



## jjbuttons

Lavochain said:
 

> Hi to everyone that I haven't met yet.
> 
> I've just got back from the doctors, nothing really happened and he said they don't do routine blood work to check for pregnancy so I am to take the positive tests as confirmation. I have got an appointment with the midwife on the 18th however, which will make me 7 weeks. Has anyone got an idea what she'll do? I'm nervous :s

Wish I can know when my app is :( still waiting for them to phone and prob be Monday now as at work today and tomorrow :( 

She will go throught lots of paperwork history maybe take bloods- and book your scan in (will give you noted to keep and need to take them with you at any appointment) oh and wee sample (get used to peeing in a pot hehe)


----------



## Mommy2missR

Lavochain said:


> Hi to everyone that I haven't met yet.
> 
> I've just got back from the doctors, nothing really happened and he said they don't do routine blood work to check for pregnancy so I am to take the positive tests as confirmation. I have got an appointment with the midwife on the 18th however, which will make me 7 weeks. Has anyone got an idea what she'll do? I'm nervous :s

I don't think that you get scans until 12w in the UK, so just paperwork, pee in a cup, maybe baseline blood work panel...
My first appointment is at 7w on the nose, and we have a dating and 'viability' scan. I really dislike that term... anyway... it's an u/s and blood work here at 7w.


----------



## Lavochain

jjbuttons said:


> Lavochain said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone that I haven't met yet.
> 
> I've just got back from the doctors, nothing really happened and he said they don't do routine blood work to check for pregnancy so I am to take the positive tests as confirmation. I have got an appointment with the midwife on the 18th however, which will make me 7 weeks. Has anyone got an idea what she'll do? I'm nervous :s
> 
> Wish I can know when my app is :( still waiting for them to phone and prob be Monday now as at work today and tomorrow :(
> 
> She will go throught lots of paperwork history maybe take bloods- and book your scan in (will give you noted to keep and need to take them with you at any appointment) oh and wee sample (get used to peeing in a pot hehe)Click to expand...

Thank you! I was shocked to be honest, I wasn't expecting an appointment until 12 weeks.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Mommy2MissR!


----------



## jjbuttons

Anyone having constipation?.. Can't remember if had it with #1 but it's uncomfy :( anything I can do to help :s


----------



## Babylove100

Yep, and bloating and trapped wind! Ouch :-(

I've not found relief yet but if you do let me know!! :winkwink:


----------



## SCgirl

I had it the whole time with DS. Took mirilax all the time, then switched to colace!


----------



## luvmyfam

Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, Jodie!
> 
> Jalilma: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> A few of my coworkers who I've told have been telling me stories about how often pregnant women wet their pants :shock: Apparently we have to be very careful when sneezing, coughing, laughing and throwing up :lol: Two of them even said they wet the bed once or twice while pregnant. Moms who have done this before, is it really that bad?! Should I go stock up on Poise and Depends? :rofl:

Well my second pregnancy was definitely worse with this lol! I never fully emptied my bladder or anything but so many times I would sneeze and have to go change my panties:blush:! DH eventually thought it was hilarious... I would finally get comfy in bed and then sneezes would come on and then he would either hear my HUGE annoyed sigh or me saying "damn!t!" and he would just laugh and say "do you need to go change your underwear?". It was quite annoying! For some reason it was harder for me to hold it in while I was laying down.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

You ladies are cracking me up! I pee a lot as is but, I'm definitely peeing a lot more now. I'm pretty sure some of the girls in my office have caught on. 

I'm feeling a little better today. Did another FRER today and it's noticeably darker than the one I did on Monday. That has eased my mind a bit. I must stop buying PT's though, I've spent a small fortune on them already and my BF is going to kill me lol. 

Any good plans this weekend? We have a engagement party to go to on Saturday. None of my friends know yet, wanted to give the bride to be her weekend. I'll tell them on our weekly girls night out next Thursday.


----------



## luvmyfam

Ok here is my progression as of today!
 



Attached Files:







3650.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3









3742.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## luvmyfam

Im a NICU nurse so everytime I have to leave my patients for any reason I have to tell someone else to listen for them. I've had to pee so often I'm starting to make up different excuses so they don't notice:haha:. "I'll be right back... just have to get some supplies" :rofl:!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Haha, oh god, the peeing voluntarily and involuntarily is a pain!

With my first, at about 30 weeks plus, I remember I would pee, stand up, pull up my pants etc, wash hands, leave the bathroom and then a trickle would come out and I would have to sometimes change my underwear! At one point I thought it was my waters going until a midwife said no it's just the way your baby lays and sometimes all the pee doesn't manage to come out :haha: glam glam! Oh and yeah to sneezing, laughing, sudden movements suddenly making pee sneak out :rofl: dreading to know what it's going to be like second time around now my pelvic floors probably aren't as good as they were!


----------



## not_so_easy

jjbuttons said:


> Anyone having constipation?.. Can't remember if had it with #1 but it's uncomfy :( anything I can do to help :s

Did u try changing ur prenatal? Or my friend was eating super high fiber cereal in the morning.


----------



## Carlinator

not_so_easy said:


> jjbuttons said:
> 
> 
> Anyone having constipation?.. Can't remember if had it with #1 but it's uncomfy :( anything I can do to help :s
> 
> Did u try changing ur prenatal? Or my friend was eating super high fiber cereal in the morning.Click to expand...

I've been taking a plant-based prenatal called Rainbow Light, it is so gentle you can take it on an empty stomach and it has non-constipating iron! I love love love it! It couldn't hurt at least :)


----------



## Hollynesss

Lovely progression, Luvmyfam! 

That is an aspect of pregnancy I knew nothing about, I'm glad I know ahead of time now! :haha:


----------



## Carlinator

I meant to say your progression looks great luvmyfam! & hi to everyone new! I'm kinda new too hehe.

I haven't taken a progression with FRER (kinda scared to lol) but I will break down & do so tomorrow. I found a cheapie test hiding in my cabinet that's only good on 1st day of missed period, which would be about today for me, and it was a fairly strong line, almost as strong as control! I breathed a big sigh of relief. Not out of the woods but it's definitely not disappearing, at least!


----------



## jjbuttons

Anyone having constipation?.. Can't remember if had it with #1 but it's uncomfy :( anything I can do to help :s


----------



## jjbuttons

Ok not sure why that posted twice :s


----------



## Hollynesss

Carlinator- I take that same prenatal and I like it a lot, too!


----------



## DandJ

I take gummy prenatals cause I have an extreme problem swallowing pills. I had constipation one day few days ago, but it's gone now!

Fatigued, bloated and helllllooooo flatulence!!


----------



## WantsALittle1

jjbuttons, I am. I just drink water like crazy and eat high fiber foods. That's about all that can be done without medication. Also are you getting regular exercise? A good long walk each day seems to keep things er... regular


----------



## Hollynesss

This might be fun: What gender does everyone predict for their little peanut? (I can add it to the first page!)


----------



## DandJ

I'm guessing boy for me!


----------



## WantsALittle1

I'm guessing girl, and we're going team :yellow: so we won't be finding out until delivery!


----------



## luvmyfam

Im going to have to check out these prenatals you are talking about. I've been taking the Expecta beand that has both the prenatal and DHA.


----------



## Carlinator

Hollynesss said:


> This might be fun: What gender does everyone predict for their little peanut? (I can add it to the first page!)

I just saw this in another thread but I think it's a great idea for us to do it here in this group! Thanks Hollyness!

So, Tuesday morning, I had been driving to the store to go get OH and I coffee, and just randomly started singing "Hey Jude" to myself in the car, almost feeling like it was a lullaby.

And it inspired me to pick up tests, and - bfp.

It's definitely a boy ;)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm Thinking boy for me as well. BF will finally get his junior lol


----------



## not_so_easy

I think mine is going to be another boy...was hoping for a girl but keep calling the nugget "he"! I can't wait to find out!


----------



## luvmyfam

Hollynesss said:


> This might be fun: What gender does everyone predict for their little peanut? (I can add it to the first page!)

I just saw this in another thread but I think it's a great idea for us to do it here in this group! Thanks Hollyness!

So, Tuesday morning, I had been driving to the store to go get OH and I coffee, and just randomly started singing "Hey Jude" to myself in the car, almost feeling like it was a lullaby.

And it inspired me to pick up tests, and - bfp.

It's definitely a boy ;)[/QUOTE]


Awwwww so sweet Carlinator!! :cloud9:.

Edit to say not sure how I messed up that quote :)


----------



## 2b4us

So horrible to admit, but I think I'd prefer to have a boy...so with my luck, it'll be a girl, ha! Although I think it'd be easier to name a girl :shrug:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

We will be team yellow again! Last time, I was sure DS was a girl until about 20 weeks when I was positive he was a boy... Which he was! This time I'm thinking we have a girl... But no doubt I will change my mind!


----------



## luvmyfam

I have no predictions this time around :).


----------



## Lavochain

Hi guys, does anyone here keep doubting if they are even pregnant? I know it's near impossible but I can't believe the tests! I don't want to be a serial tester either though.

On another note me and OH think that it is a girl, I won't lie, I'd love a girl this time.


----------



## Hollynesss

If I didn't see it on the tests I wouldn't believe it! The symptoms I've had so far aren't unique to pregnancy, so I would probably assume I was getting sick or something. Perhaps when the nausea/vomiting kicks in then I'll "feel" pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Lavochain

I agree, I'm waiting for the nausea too! I never thought I'd be wishing vomiting on myself :dohh:


----------



## Carlinator

Lavochain said:


> I agree, I'm waiting for the nausea too! I never thought I'd be wishing vomiting on myself :dohh:

Lol same here! My breasts are super sore and swollen but I get that almost as bad with pms sometimes. I never really did develop nausea with DD though! I gave in and did another FRER this morning and it looks like the bean is hanging in there for now!


----------



## DandJ

2b4us said:


> So horrible to admit, but I think I'd prefer to have a boy...so with my luck, it'll be a girl, ha! Although I think it'd be easier to name a girl :shrug:

Yep, DH and I would rather have a boy and he kept saying, with our luck.. we'd have twin girls! Well, definitely think it's a singleton so he was wrong about that :haha:


----------



## Carlinator

Dandj, just noticed you're in northern virginia - that's the US right? I used to live in Southern West Virginia most my life before moving to Texas with OH! Beautiful seasons. I miss the snow!


----------



## DandJ

Yep, it's the US.. near DC! I love experiencing all the seasons, however I really dislike snow! :lol:


----------



## Lavochain

Carlinator said:


> Lol same here! My breasts are super sore and swollen but I get that almost as bad with pms sometimes. I never really did develop nausea with DD though! I gave in and did another FRER this morning and it looks like the bean is hanging in there for now!

I'm suffering with my breasts too however like you I get this a lot. They have nearly grown a cup size already though which is different lol I might have to join you with that, I think we're going to do another test this weekend to put my mind at rest. Glad your bean is sticking around. That first scan can't come quickly enough.


----------



## gypsymama

Got my :bfp: yesterday morning at 12DPO. Promptly called my OB and she ordered a beta hcg blood draw and it was 51, which I guess is okay for 3 weeks pregnant. I go back tomorrow for another blood test to see if the numbers are doubling and a progesterone check. I have had a couple of miscarriages in the past and I'm 39, so I'm cautiously excited. I have 2 other children, but this will be my DHs first. He was super excited when I told him, but again we're being very cautious. I don't plan on announcing until the start of the second trimester. (Although I did tell my BFF already). I'd like to wait and tell our parents around the Christmas holiday.

I've suffered terrible hyperemesis gravidarum with all of my pregnancies, but so far the only symptoms I have are super sore boobies, backache and urinary frequency. 

My estimated due date is July 16, 2016.

I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## DandJ

Welcome gypsy!


Question for anyone who can offer some insight:

*If you know when you conceived, why are we still basing our gestational fetus' measurements from LMP?* Clearly my fetus is not 4 weeks, since I know I conceived around two weeks and a few days later due to my IUI so my fetus is measuring around 2 1/2 weeks. I'm just curious why they don't have tickers for when you know you actually conceived rather than LMP. Sorry... but this always bothered me.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well if we went by lmp my baby/babies would be 5w5d, but then I went on bcp :haha: I'm 4w2d according to my re.


----------



## Hollynesss

Weclome, gypsy!!

I do find it weird that they consider day 1 of you LMP to be day 1 of your pregnancy. I'm guessing theres some statistical reason behind it, like most women deliver about 40 weeks after their LMP, and since women can ovulate at such varied times and a lot of women don't know when they conceived, its easier to have one, solid way of determine due date. Subtracting two weeks will give you the actual fetal age, but the pregnancy itself is at 4 weeks. If we said we were two weeks pregnant people would look at us weird :haha:


----------



## WantsALittle1

DandJ I think most tickers use due date. 

In my experience, if you go to a due date calculator, there are usually two options for computing it: LMP, or date of conception. So if your LMP is not a good estimate for when you conceived, I'd use date of conception to calculate your due date, and then put that due date into the ticker?


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

DandJ said:


> Welcome gypsy!
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who can offer some insight:
> 
> *If you know when you conceived, why are we still basing our gestational fetus' measurements from LMP?* Clearly my fetus is not 4 weeks, since I know I conceived around two weeks and a few days later due to my IUI so my fetus is measuring around 2 1/2 weeks. I'm just curious why they don't have tickers for when you know you actually conceived rather than LMP. Sorry... but this always bothered me.

This was my issue with my last pregnancy! I kept telling midwives etc that my due date was wrong by their calculations because of my short LP... they of course soon found out I was right on my dating scan! I have an 11 day LP, and know I ovulated on CD15 this time around so I just went to a due date calculator that calculated it based on that. Then put that due date into my ticker? Is that what you mean? Sorry if it isn't. Fuzzy headed at the moment!

In other news, just had that weird thing where you are hungry and nauseous all at the same time. Looking at everything in the fridge like GOD NO, feeling nauseous and gross, but needing to desperately eat at the same time! :dohh:


----------



## DandJ

I had a feeling it was because most women don't know when they O'd so they base it off LMP. 

Thanks WantsaLittle1- but Holly is right, would be weird to see a ticker that says 2 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Lavochain

Welcome gypsymama! 

I know that my baby is only around 3 weeks however the doctor calculates from your LMP so I don't want to confuse myself.


----------



## Melle3

I will introduce myself again, 

Hello, I am in my first tri due date July 6th, 2016!!!! 
It's been a long road.been trying for 1 yer and 7 months with three mc and four rounds of clomid here we are! 
I have had my hcg levels read and they are looking good! Soon will have our first u/s :) 


&#128519;


----------



## DandJ

Welcome Melle! What were numbers at what dpo? :)


----------



## jjbuttons

Yay finally got the phone call - she is sending me a date for my scan and blood tests :) also got the number of my midwife who will come round mine in next few weeks (she will phone me) glad ball is rolling!

Hope everyone had good day? I had lots of mini cramps today but all good now will put feet up and rest now :)

Will be buying prenatal vits as only been taking folic acid so hope will help with constipation if not will look into your lovely suggestions :)

X


----------



## Hollynesss

The Rainbow Light ones were a LOT cheaper on Amazon than they were in the store. I saw them in Whole Foods and a 150 count bottle was $50, and I paid $18 on amazon for the same count! :dohh: 

I had a random burst of energy this morning and took full advantage of it by taking a short walk on the beach, washing my car, going grocery shopping, and folding laundry! :thumbup: All the while hoping that this sudden energy isn't a bad thing :lol: I'm currently baking a pumpkin cheesecake, and I'll probably spend the rest of the day on the couch :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

I was hoping for more clarity by now, but... Still thinking this might be a chemical. They're all still light which has me worried, but getting the slightest bit darker...
Top is Tues, going down through today.

If I had to guess, I'd say today is 13dpo?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jjbuttons

SCgirl said:


> I was hoping for more clarity by now, but... Still thinking this might be a chemical. They're all still light which has me worried, but getting the slightest bit darker...
> Top is Tues, going down through today.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say today is 13dpo?

They are getting darker- when you due af? Test in am? Not drinking beforehand?


----------



## Polly Girl

I'm thinking boy......just a gut feeling


----------



## SCgirl

Not drinking, testing smu, no clue for af because my cycles have been off since having the baby, and haven't been keeping track since preventing! Haha

The progression is reminding me a bit of my 6w loss... But after sitting a bit the bottom does look a bit darker... (Same tests different light)
Also just remembered yesterday's test was from last night- so the last 2 were taken around 14hrs apart.

It's official- I've gone crazy again ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jjbuttons

I'm not sure of the sex yet guess wise as few things like going off baked beans happened with jess but never had lots of cramps and constipation so could be boy??? Will see how drinking one cup of tea in morning when 7 weeks goes as if makes me sick then prob a girl lol

All can concentrate on at mo urgh wash hard to focus on anything at work lol


----------



## jjbuttons

SCgirl said:


> Not drinking, testing smu, no clue for af because my cycles have been off since having the baby, and haven't been keeping track since preventing! Haha
> 
> The progression is reminding me a bit of my 6w loss... But after sitting a bit the bottom does look a bit darker... (Same tests different light)
> Also just remembered yesterday's test was from last night- so' the last 2 were taken around 14hrs apart.
> 
> It's official- I've gone crazy again ;)

Keep testing I tested two days apArt and one was faint other can defo bevsure was a line fingers x for u

I will seem stupid now but what is a chemical? Is it where line don't get darker then get af?... Sorry xx


----------



## SCgirl

A chemical is a pregnancy only confirmed by chemical tests (blood, urine)- before anything could show up on an ultrasound. It starts to implant, but doesn't completely or doesn't start to develop. (so usually prior to ~6w is considered a chemical pregnancy)

I've had 3 chemical pregnancies so far, followed by 1 pregnancy that gave me my DS...

And definitely not stupid! I'd never heard the term until it happened to me! Most people don't even know they're pregnant that early...


----------



## Lavochain

Melle3 said:


> I will introduce myself again,
> 
> Hello, I am in my first tri due date July 6th, 2016!!!!
> It's been a long road.been trying for 1 yer and 7 months with three mc and four rounds of clomid here we are!
> I have had my hcg levels read and they are looking good! Soon will have our first u/s :)
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56839;

Hi there, we have the same estimated due date! Happy 9 months to you :)

Glad the ball is rolling for you buttons. :happydance:

SCgirl - I really hope that you aren't going through a chemical again and little bean sticks.

I really have the urge to take another test to confirm the pregnancy however I am terrified of getting a faint line or god forbid none at all. I'm really struggling with my anxiety today for some reason. :/


----------



## jjbuttons

Thanks hun soz to read that tho :( big hugs


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

:hugs: Lavochain, I was struggling with the anxiety for the past few days as well. I took a PT yesterday which was a lot darker than all of the previous one so that's settled my mind a lot.

:hugs: SC, FX for you that the bean is a sticky one. The tests are definitely progressing though. 

Me: Busy weekend ahead. Engagement party tomorrow, last minute things to do today. Exhaustion is hitting hard today. I'm already ready for bed and it's only 3! Hope you ladies have a great weekend <3


----------



## jalilma

I don't feel prenant.. I do however feel overwhelmed. Everybody in my house has pms.. Seriously. I might just make some brownies, get some ice cream cuddle in bed with my dog and play candy crush all evening.


----------



## Babylove100

SCgirl - got everything crossed for you that it's not a chemical! Those tests def have progression so hopefully it's just a slow starter :hugs:


----------



## DandJ

My nurse just called me and said my levels were 546 (which I'm at 19dpiui) which she is asking me to come in again in Sunday for additional blood work because I should be in the 1000s by now? 

After the call, I did my math and I'm pretty accurate with doubling every two days. Monday was 156, Wednesday was 306 and today was 546..... It's not quite 600 but close. How the heck am I supposed to be in the 1000s by now? I should, hopefully be in the 1000s when I go in on Sunday. 

Should I be worried?? She told me it could still be a normal pregnancy and I'm over 60% rising, they just want to monitor to make sure everything is ok. Blah... Not how I wanted to start my weekend!


----------



## Carlinator

Oh no! That's not nice of them to worry you so!

I think as long as it doubles every 2-3 days you're fine, not necessarily every 2 days.

I hope your next draw puts your mind at ease! I wish I could get in at my OB sooner but I don't want to see a different Dr so I gotta wait.


----------



## Carlinator

How come my ticker counts are off? Everyone else's seem to be in sync.

They both say 253 days to go, but one says 4 weeks 3 days, the other says 3 weeks 6 days! Huh! I think it's definitely implanted already...Actually had implantation spotting Halloween night, thought it was my cycle starting early!


----------



## DandJ

That's what I thought too! Their calculations must be off or something. I'm only getting blood drawn so much and monitors because I had an IUI with them and then if everything is normal around 7-8 week mark, I get transferred to a normal OB with normal appointments. 

When are you seeing your dr?


----------



## Lavochain

DandJ - Sorry I'm of no help but I hope everything goes well for you at the weekend. At least they are keeping an eye on you, I'm sure everything is fine. 

I've just taken my ClearBlue Digital test and it has confirmed that I am pregnant and 3+ weeks apparently! I thought I was 2-3 post conception so I might be further along than I thought. It is so comforting to see that word on the screen though. :happydance:


----------



## DandJ

Carlinator said:


> How come my ticker counts are off? Everyone else's seem to be in sync.
> 
> They both say 253 days to go, but one says 4 weeks 3 days, the other says 3 weeks 6 days! Huh! I think it's definitely implanted already...Actually had implantation spotting Halloween night, thought it was my cycle starting early!

That is weird! Same remaining days... Weird. 

Lavochain, thank you for the kind words! Yay for a 3+ on digi!!


----------



## SCgirl

As far as predictions go, I have no idea. Last one I knew was a boy, and wanted a boy. I definitely want a girl at some point (dh has already agreed that if we are able to have more children and don't have a girl by our 3rd, we can try to adopt one), but honestly I'm good with either this time around! (We have so much boy stuff around and a boy would be so close in age to my son that they could be super close, but I'd also be thrilled to be able to buy dresses and paint nails etc)


----------



## WantsALittle1

DandJ said:


> I had a feeling it was because most women don't know when they O'd so they base it off LMP.
> 
> Thanks WantsaLittle1- but Holly is right, would be weird to see a ticker that says 2 weeks pregnant!

Haha yes what would they even show as the picture? Just an egg holding up a sign that says "Fertilize me"


----------



## WantsALittle1

K just made a super early one, this is what it shows:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1cd565


----------



## jjbuttons

Anyone having cravings yet? I keep wanting sausages ate some last night and just had a whole pack for lunch lol

Thought cravings start later (think 13 weeks with lo) :s super emotional today cried to oh few hrs ago lol

Xx


----------



## Carlinator

Cravings - Well I've been a lot hungrier than usual in general! I actually thought something was fishy with that the day before I tested, as I'd eaten a whole pot of beans and rice for lunch and went on to eat a large dinner as well. That's good though, I hadn't been eating enough for a long time. I need to work on my nutrition bigtime! I know plenty about it, I've just been lazy and kinda depressed, and also having problems with a tooth making it hard to eat. Yikes. 

I see my OB December 1st, I will keep calling to see if they have a sooner appointment. It's weird to think I'll be 2/3 way through my first trimester already when I see him! He seems so nice, I met him after my last MC and he was going to do a bunch of tests on me in January if I hadn't gotten pregnant...so I suspect he will do any needed testing for baby. Wow. I'm going to be so nervous. Would there be a heartbeat at around 7 weeks?

Went to the regular Dr and confirmed pregnancy just with their pee stick lol, but they didn't take any levels by blood. I came in to get antibiotics for my tooth and try to push for my insurance to cover an extraction, but I don't know if they will or not. And I hope I don't have to wait til 2nd trimester to get it pulled :-/

I guess I am stressing today...I'm in my senior year of college and have some research papers to finish, and also...courses to design. I know that sounds weird, but I need 3 art classes to graduate (mostly online college, it's neat) and they're only offering one online...So I thought I had to only come up with an idea and find a mentor for one course, but now it looks like two! Agh! And I don't really know what I want to "study." Or what I should, as I'm kind of going the direction of Art Therapy? (That's where most of my credits lie, in art and psychology). Anyone have any ideas? Lol...I have about a month to finalize this stuff. This semester has just been so so crazy. School, the miscarriage, got sick, got married to OH October 25, then had to catch up with more school! 

And now a baby, omigoodness <3


----------



## SCgirl

You should be able to see a heartbeat at 7w! With my son at 6w1d he measured 6w0d, looked like a grain of rice with a flashing pixel- which was his heartbeat! At 8w they often resemble gummy bears, but he looked more like a blob... It's ok- he ended up cute ;)


----------



## jjbuttons

Started on the dry crackers as instead of nausea it's now heaving :( need to make ginger biccys as I'm coeliac so can't buy any :( urgh


----------



## Hollynesss

I had a coworker run my beta hcg today, and it was 1206! On Monday it was 115, so this means I've been tripling every 48 hours rather than doubling :shock:


----------



## tgrich

So I want to my appointment Friday and they said I was getting an ultrasound and did not listen when I told than how early I was so as the tech was looking she had the doc come in and the doctor said she didn't see anything and needed to be sure it isn't a tubal pregnancy. Has anyone ever had an ultrasound this early and what did you see? My new doctor also said that she would not give me progesterone until it was a confirmed viable pregnancy so I am kind of annoyed with this. I will be getting my levels checked and be going back Friday for another appointment.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hollynesss said:


> I had a coworker run my beta hcg today, and it was 1206! On Monday it was 115, so this means I've been tripling every 48 hours rather than doubling :shock:

That's awesome :thumbup:! Maybe twinkies:oneofeach:!


----------



## luvmyfam

Tgrich, I don't think they can see anything this early on ultrasound. If you have a positive test I would think that would be enough to start you on progesterone :shrug:. 

JJ I have dry heaved a few times as well :sick:. I've noticed if I go too long without eating my nausea/light-headedness is worse.


----------



## Trr

Finally stopped bleeding. Still getting positive tests. Finally saw my doctor today. I have tests ordered for Monday and Wednesday as well as an ultrasound. I'm just barely 4 weeks so I doubt I'll see anything but hoping to see a sac at least.


----------



## SCgirl

Sorry to hear that, Trr- hope you can get some answers!

Waiting is the hardest part. For now, I am pregnant. Managed to make myself wait 48 hours to test, since I've been going crazy. I expected either a lighter line to let me know it's ending, or a nice dark line to make me feel better. Nope- just a slightly darker line. Of course ;) I got a 1-2 weeks when I tested with a CBD... I'm going to a family doc tomorrow on an unrelated issue, so I may bring it up...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hollynesss

That's definitely getting darker, SC!!

Best of luck to you, Trr! They may not be able to see anything that early, but hopefully the testing will give you peace of mind!

Tgrich, that sounds super frustrating. I hope you get the answers you need!


----------



## tgrich

Those are looking good!
My level came back today that didn't tell me my first one but they Did day it looked good today it was 897 I go back Tuesday for more levels then Friday for another us. It feels like I'm getting somewhere


----------



## gypsymama

I had my first beta hcg on thursday, 12 dpo, and it was 51. I went back yesterday, 14 dpo, for a repeat and it was 160. I'm excited that it tripled in the 48 hrs in between the two tests, but I can't help but feel that the numbers are low. With my last pregnancy, at 15 dpo, my first beta was 514 and at 17dpo it was 1524. I have read that the levels don't matter so much, it's more important that it doubles every 2-3 days, but I have also read that the levels help determine gestation. So, I'm not sure which is which. What I am sure of is that I'm causing myself to worry unnecessarily, but I can't help it. LOL! 

Not many symptoms yet except sore boobs, tugging in my pelvic area, almost feels like AF is about to start, more tired/sleepy than usual, heartburn and frequent urination. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Hollynesss

Mine was 1206 at 19dpo if that makes you feel better!!


----------



## SCgirl

gypsymama said:


> I had my first beta hcg on thursday, 12 dpo, and it was 51. I went back yesterday, 14 dpo, for a repeat and it was 160. I'm excited that it tripled in the 48 hrs in between the two tests, but I can't help but feel that the numbers are low. With my last pregnancy, at 15 dpo, my first beta was 514 and at 17dpo it was 1524. I have read that the levels don't matter so much, it's more important that it doubles every 2-3 days, but I have also read that the levels help determine gestation. So, I'm not sure which is which. What I am sure of is that I'm causing myself to worry unnecessarily, but I can't help it. LOL!
> 
> Not many symptoms yet except sore boobs, tugging in my pelvic area, almost feels like AF is about to start, more tired/sleepy than usual, heartburn and frequent urination.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

If it helps, when I was pregnant with my son my HCG at 12dpo was 93, and at 14dpo it was 179. He's napping on my husband right now :)

With my second chemical pregnancy, at 11dpo it was 10.5. At 14dpo it had jumped to 99. A week later I went in after a weekend of spotting, and it was 33.

With my first chemical, my tests stayed extremely faint for 2 days. On the 3rd day, the line was almost gone on a FRER, but if you really looked it was there- with at 5.7 (at 12dpo). Amazing what little HCG they can pick up on! (I don't think it ever got much higher than that!)


----------



## luvmyfam

gypsymama said:


> I had my first beta hcg on thursday, 12 dpo, and it was 51. I went back yesterday, 14 dpo, for a repeat and it was 160. I'm excited that it tripled in the 48 hrs in between the two tests, but I can't help but feel that the numbers are low. With my last pregnancy, at 15 dpo, my first beta was 514 and at 17dpo it was 1524. I have read that the levels don't matter so much, it's more important that it doubles every 2-3 days, but I have also read that the levels help determine gestation. So, I'm not sure which is which. What I am sure of is that I'm causing myself to worry unnecessarily, but I can't help it. LOL!
> 
> Not many symptoms yet except sore boobs, tugging in my pelvic area, almost feels like AF is about to start, more tired/sleepy than usual, heartburn and frequent urination.
> 
> How is everyone doing?


Your numbers are rising great! Every pregnancy is different. With my DS 2 I tested everyday and never got a BFP until 16 dpo. This time I got a very faint bfp at 8 dpo. As long as your numbers are at least doubling every 48 hours it's all good!

I have been really bloated, naseous at times and peeing constantly!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im dipping my toes in! PUPO right now, confirming at Dr tomorrow ( and POAS tonight and tomorrow of course!). I have NO idea how far along id be but i know id be due July, no way im farther than that! 

Im 30 and mom to 3 kiddos. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome onErth! :wave:


----------



## dimmu

Hello,
Could I join as well, rather cautiously at this point?

Got my BFP on Tuesday and the line's been getting stronger since. Have my first GP appointment booked in two weeks' time.
This is my second pregnancy but the last one was almost six years ago so I feel a bit out of practice.

Feeling very nervous still, the BFP was a complete surprise as wasn't really having any symptoms during my TWW so thought I was out. Cautiously excited at the moment!:)


----------



## gypsymama

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies. 

AF was supposed to start today. I noticed a slightly pinkish brownish discharge when I wiped earlier today. I think it's implantation spotting?? It only happened one time today. I'm not cramping, just feeling bloated and that heavy feeling in my pelvic area that reminds me of AF. I have another beta draw on Thursday. Hopefully the numbers continue to rise. Keeping fingers crossed. 

I came home from work at 5pm, promptly fell asleep and didn't wake up until 3am. I have to be up at 6am to get the kids ready for school and myself ready for work. I gotta figure out a way to get sleep and not mess up my routine. Thank heavens for my DH who coooked dinner and got the kids in bed while I slept. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## not_so_easy

Hi ladies...relieved I just crossed the 6 week mark. For me the symptoms r starting to pick up a bit. Still super tired...I try to force myself to keep busy until I putt the little one to sleep at 8. I also try to workout in the am and I notice that it helps to keep me awake through most of the day. But I am in bed by 9-9:30. My bbs are sore, which they weren't with my first until about 9 weeks. My stomach is much more aenstive so I hv to be more picky with what I eat...heartburn, gas and unfortunately some bad bouts of diahrrea (sorry Tmi). And yes, having waVes of feeling green n light headed especially if I go to long without eating.
I am going to travel to london. For work next week...wish I could get a scan over there lol. Unfortunately I hv to wait until early December...


----------



## jjbuttons

Feeling nervous and impatient at mo lol got a letter from hospital. It not the one I wanted was the dieatition app Urgh 

Felt abit sick this morning for first time (normally afternoon-eve)

Maybe I just need these appointments on paper to make it real if that makes sense? Or maybe so much emotional hormones going around?? 

Daughter had her pre sch immunisations this morning and she was so good- I was so worried but nearly cried when was finished lol


----------



## dimmu

Just wanted to add my edd is July 15th at the moment but this may change of course.

I was really sick with DD from week six, quite worried that's gonna happen again.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Anyone else suffering with light headedness? Had no symptoms really until today when it's all hit like a train. Am exhausted but have episodes that last a few minutes where I feel lightheaded and fuzzy and a bit off... Hard to explain! Really off putting! Thought I might pass out in the middle of a shop.. Thankfully I didn't :haha:


----------



## Babylove100

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Anyone else suffering with light headedness? Had no symptoms really until today when it's all hit like a train. Am exhausted but have episodes that last a few minutes where I feel lightheaded and fuzzy and a bit off... Hard to explain! Really off putting! Thought I might pass out in the middle of a shop.. Thankfully I didn't :haha:

Yep! Been having that for the last few days, it can feel like the world is spinning around me! :wacko:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yes, babylove! EXACTLY this. I was looking around and everything looked fuzzy and a bit weird. I got home, had a mug of green tea and something to eat and felt ok again. Almost felt like I hadn't slept for 24 hours. It was that spaced out feeling.


----------



## not_so_easy

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Anyone else suffering with light headedness? Had no symptoms really until today when it's all hit like a train. Am exhausted but have episodes that last a few minutes where I feel lightheaded and fuzzy and a bit off... Hard to explain! Really off putting! Thought I might pass out in the middle of a shop.. Thankfully I didn't :haha:

Yup...I hv to make sure I eat something, no matter how small, before getting on the train. N it would be good to have Gatorade, juice or a piece of chocolate with u to get ur blood sugar up. I would also try n grab a seat or politely ask for one so u aren't the sick passenger that holds up the trains. I hv actually passed out on the train once and been that person so now I hv no shame asking for a seat or getting off at the next possible stop. Good luck and be careful!


----------



## jjbuttons

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Anyone else suffering with light headedness? Had no symptoms really until today when it's all hit like a train. Am exhausted but have episodes that last a few minutes where I feel lightheaded and fuzzy and a bit off... Hard to explain! Really off putting! Thought I might pass out in the middle of a shop.. Thankfully I didn't :haha:

Me! Spaced out kinda feeling too


----------



## Monkei

just popping in here, ive been completely wrecked by a horrible bug and i just cant seem to shake it :( still have d&v and now feeling so feint and dizzy all the time even when lying in bed its terrible. ive got a scan on monday next week to find out if my dates are corect due to me being on the pill. im seriously craving a iced drink and theres no where near me to get one either :( i cant really remember early pregnancy with dd. hows everyone getting on ?


----------



## Babylove100

I thought cravings came really late in pregnancy, but I was randomly googling yesterday and it seems they are actually more common in 1st tri! Well I never, but that would explain my sudden need for popcorn (i never eat the stuff) and orange juice!


----------



## BostonLover89

Hi ladies! 

Nothing terribly new to report, still no serious nausea but really sore boobs and cramping every once in a while. I'm also feeling light headed and dizzy. STILL waiting on my referral to go through so I can make my first appointment. I'm getting so impatient! I just want to know that everything is ok in there and have peace of mind before we go traveling for the holiday.


----------



## Trr

Getting my first beta today and should have the results this evening. 18 dpo today. Excited :)


----------



## BostonLover89

Trr said:


> Getting my first beta today and should have the results this evening. 18 dpo today. Excited :)

good luck!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck Trr!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

not_so_easy said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else suffering with light headedness? Had no symptoms really until today when it's all hit like a train. Am exhausted but have episodes that last a few minutes where I feel lightheaded and fuzzy and a bit off... Hard to explain! Really off putting! Thought I might pass out in the middle of a shop.. Thankfully I didn't :haha:
> 
> Yup...I hv to make sure I eat something, no matter how small, before getting on the train. N it would be good to have Gatorade, juice or a piece of chocolate with u to get ur blood sugar up. I would also try n grab a seat or politely ask for one so u aren't the sick passenger that holds up the trains. I hv actually passed out on the train once and been that person so now I hv no shame asking for a seat or getting off at the next possible stop. Good luck and be careful!Click to expand...

Ladies, glad to hear it isn't just me!

Not_so, thank you, and you're right with having a sugary drink or snack with you is sensible. It probably is a drop in blood sugar, you're right. Going to make sure I have something with me at all times, especially as this weekend I am taking my little boy on the train/underground tube for his birthday and those places can be hot and busy and I will probably be walking around all day!


----------



## jalilma

Finally made my first appointment... The day after thanksgiving.. I will be 9+2 so hopefully they can hear a heartbeat by then!


----------



## jjbuttons

BostonLover89 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Nothing terribly new to report, still no serious nausea but really sore boobs and cramping every once in a while. I'm also feeling light headed and dizzy. STILL waiting on my referral to go through so I can make my first appointment. I'm getting so impatient! I just want to know that everything is ok in there and have peace of mind before we go traveling for the holiday.

Same here impatient :( long waiting game x


----------



## SCgirl

I asked my family doc about getting betas done while there for an appt, because of my history, but she said that's not hers to deal with- OB issue. So I called the OB- the soonest they'll see me is on the 30th (will have a scan that day too- should be 7w2d). My tests have been the same the last 3 days- no lighter but still not dark. I hate the waiting period!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

FX for everyone waiting <3

Busy weekend! I'm exhausted today. I sadly bought 2 more PT's, I'm still pregnant lol. Friday is my first doctor visit, very excited and nervous.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome Dimmu and OnErth! 

I've had the dizziness, too, and you guys described it perfectly: its more of a spacey feeling, and almost like vertigo sometimes. 

SC, I am frustrated for you!! Just because the primary isn't OB doesn't mean they can't order the test for you :( I had asked my primary to order an AMH on me last here and he did even though he didn't really know what it was!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I get spacey when I'm tired or down on my water intake. The 60-80 oz are hard when I work, and since I'm on my feet it doesn't help.


----------



## dimmu

Thanks for adding me Hollynesss!:)


----------



## jjbuttons

Anyone had yellows green cm??? Like snot? Just had it now worried :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Super common, I don't have it mines more white. But the endometrin is white and messy. Your body is making the plug so extra and gross cm is normal.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I have had that cm on and off for the last week or so!


----------



## BostonLover89

Mine was extra nasty during week 5. It has kinda gone away now, just white CM here and there. 

I just made my first appointment. I am going in on Wednesday... super shocked to get in so quickly. I'm assuming it is just a new patient appointment and there wont be any scan or anything?!:shrug: She said I didn't need a full bladder but needed enough to leave a urine sample. I'm still holding out hope that we can see the baby before the 20th.


----------



## not_so_easy

So for all of us suffering from some morning sickness I was just reading in "what to expect" that ladies that experience it carry a lower miscarriage rate.some good news there in addition to the fact that we know it's progressing.


----------



## Hollynesss

I haven't had any morning sickness yet :/ I'll feel better when I do!


----------



## not_so_easy

Hollynesss said:


> I haven't had any morning sickness yet :/ I'll feel better when I do!

No worries, still early for u to turn green! Usually starts around 6 weeks, but can come as late as 8, 9 or 10 weeks when the hormones peak. And 25% of us won't get it at all...with my first I barely did n he is 2.5 now!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi
Im natasha and im 22, my partner is 23, we are pregnant with baby #2 due 1st July :)


----------



## dimmu

I had terrible morning sickness with DD that peaked weeks 6-12, so it started about a week from now. It was horrendous and I'm really dreading getting it again. Have felt a bit queasy the last couple of days.. :(


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hollynesss said:


> I haven't had any morning sickness yet :/ I'll feel better when I do!

Me either... Well little flashes of feeling "off" but nothing I would class as morning sickness!


----------



## jjbuttons

My mornings sickness with lo,started later but at first was all day nausea or pm just like am at mo

Thanks guys can't wait till scan so know all be ok hate this waiting :(


----------



## Lavochain

Hi guys, hope you're all well. 

How many of you have got your weird cravings/aversions yet? I have gone off all sweet food/drink completely and have been craving nothing but burgers for 3 days. It's like I can't get enough savory food in my system but I'm really wanting to be healthy.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Lavo, I had carbs and burgers cravings with DS! I literally was addicted to burgers :haha: it's a wonder he didn't come out a hamburger! 

I have been craving more savoury things this time, things with not much flavour but I'm not really into any kind of food. I'm hungry but fancy nothing! Which is frustrating. 

Totally gone OFF coffee which I am usually addicted to. Not even sure I'd be good with the smell of it :sick: I've not had a single cup since I got my BFP. Oh and peanut butter and any kind of nut. I ate a cashew nut and gagged. Nuts and coffee... ewww just typing that makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Trr

So my beta was 67 on 18dpo. It's in the range but I can't help but think that's a really low number. Hoping I have a slow starter but of course thinking the worst. Guess I have to wait for My next results.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning all. I've had no morning sickness at all so far. Just like someone else had said, I've felt "off" but, nothing crazy. Hoping it continues. Weirdly I wish I would feel a little sick cause I'm sure it may ease my mind a bit. 

Trr FX those numbers progress. When will you get your next results?


----------



## Carlinator

Hey Trr, that sucks that you are worrying! I hope your next results are better and you just have late implantation! When is your next blood draw?

Lavochain & wanna-b-mummy, that's funny! I was the same way pregnant w/ DD, almost 10 years ago...wow! I was severely underweight when I'd gotten pregnant then, but made up for that quickly - ended up gaining 75 or 80 pounds! I lost the excess after birth pretty fast, though. I have now been vegan for nearly 6 years...it is going to be difficult to get enough food, but not impossible. I broke out the REALLY good prenatal vitamins and DHA since it looks like this bean is sticky :) I was working up diet plans when we were TTC earlier this year, and I'll aim for about 400-500 calories per meal at around 25g protein each, and have room for a few snacks or desserts. All I've really been craving is chocolate. I had kinda fallen off eating well for the last few months, especially after the last mc, but I finally feel like I have an appetite!

Still busy with my research papers...I'm pretty tired of it but almost done, my classes are done entirely November 23rd I think (I think I have one easy class that extends until December 11th), and then YAY THANKSGIVING TOFURKEY WEEK lol! I used to cook for about 15-20 friends before I moved, so I still always make way too much food


----------



## jjbuttons

Lavochain said:


> Hi guys, hope you're all well.
> 
> How many of you have got your weird cravings/aversions yet? I have gone off all sweet food/drink completely and have been craving nothing but burgers for 3 days. It's like I can't get enough savory food in my system but I'm really wanting to be healthy.

Hardly eating much can't stand baked beans now but keep wanting sausages (had a whole pack in one sitting few days ago)


----------



## Trr

Next draw is Wednesday so it looks like I'll have my results Thursday early morning. It's a waiting game now. My whole life is a waiting game now. Waiting for BFP then waiting for blood tests then waiting for scans then waiting for the little one. It's exhausting.


----------



## WantsALittle1

^couldn't agree more, Trr


----------



## gypsymama

Morning sickness is creeping up on me. Last night I had a terrible bout of nausea and vomitting. Today, I'm feeling pretty naseous, no vomitting yet, but I have crazy heartburn. I am snacking on crackers at the moment because it helps with the nausea. DH swears that 7-up will make me feel better, but so far, it has not, but bless his little heart. 

I've been eating a lot of doritos. That's all I think about eating. I was a vegetarian before getting pregnant with my daughter, but all I craved was bacon cheeseburgers and with the hyperemesis kicking my butt, I caved and got a burger and have been back to eating meat ever since. I tend to crave mostly carb-rich and greasy foods. 

I have an appointment with my regular Dr. on Thursday. I wonder if she would agree to place an order for another beta hcg for me. I've already had 2 done, but I'd love to have another. I'd also like my progesterone levels checked. I don't see my OB until Dec. 13 and that seems like such a long time away from now. I'm feeling super anxious and impatient.


----------



## dimmu

Is it a standard practice to have your bloodwork done so early on in pregnancy, and then repeated a few days later?

Just curious as I don't think I had any done so early on with my last pregnancy, just got a GP appointment with no tests of any kind, she just referred me to hospital where I had my booking appointment at around 9 weeks. Seems to be the same again, just got a doc's appointment in a couple of weeks with no need to go any earlier unless there is a problem.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My ob offers it if high risk only. Most people do not get betas or early ultrasounds and have to wait until 10-14 weeks.


----------



## SCgirl

The first one I had it done for, I happened to have an OB appt the same day to discuss fertilitiy meds, but had gotten a positive the night before. They checked it a second time b/c it was so low. They checked it in a different pregnancy because they did have me on meds and progesterone...

Despite 3 chemicals and last time's issues, they won't do the serial betas for me- so I'm nervous!


----------



## gypsymama

dimmu said:


> Is it a standard practice to have your bloodwork done so early on in pregnancy, and then repeated a few days later?
> 
> Just curious as I don't think I had any done so early on with my last pregnancy, just got a GP appointment with no tests of any kind, she just referred me to hospital where I had my booking appointment at around 9 weeks. Seems to be the same again, just got a doc's appointment in a couple of weeks with no need to go any earlier unless there is a problem.

I am considered high risk because of my age (39) and a history of recurrent miscarriages in the past. I didn't have any bloodwork done with my daughter 9.5 yrs ago until my first OB visit. I didn't even know I was pregnant because I was on birth control (nuvaring) so by the time I realized I was pregnant, I was almost 12 weeks and had my first OB visit right away.


----------



## dimmu

I suppose not having any tests until the 12 week scan is pretty standard then, unless there are possible complications or additional risks.

Would be nice to have something between the HPT and the 12 wk scan, for reassurance if nothing else! I remember them taking blood samples when I had my first hospital appointment last time, but think it was to test for HIV, blood type etc., or at least I didn't get any test results back. 

I'm also now a more mature mama than last time (38, my first pregnancy was almost 6 years ago) so will be interesting to see if they do offer any extra scans or tests or if it is the same as last time.


----------



## Trr

I am getting blood work done because I had pretty significant bleeding within a day of my BFP. 4 days of what could be considered a light period. My doctor ordered an ultrasound to determine viability and 2 beta tests for HCG to make sure those levels are okay. 
I just went to my Family doctor and ask him to confirm the pregnancy. Gave me exactly what I wanted after telling him about the bleeding without me even asking.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I was kind of expecting them to draw blood on Friday and check my levels since it's my first appt but, now I'm not sure what to expect.

Trr, keep us updated <3


----------



## dimmu

Trr said:


> I am getting blood work done because I had pretty significant bleeding within a day of my BFP. 4 days of what could be considered a light period. My doctor ordered an ultrasound to determine viability and 2 beta tests for HCG to make sure those levels are okay.
> I just went to my Family doctor and ask him to confirm the pregnancy. Gave me exactly what I wanted after telling him about the bleeding without me even asking.

Sorry to hear that, must be so stressful. I hope things will improve for you soon.


----------



## Miss Bea

Hi everybody

I'm totally shocked and delighted to be here, but thanks so much for having me!

I got a very unexpected BFP on Saturday night. Proceeded to test a further 5 times with digitals on Sunday. Even though I was four days late for my very regular 28 day cycle and my breasts were getting increasingly hulk-like and trying to burst out of my bra, I still couldn't quite believe what I was seeing. 

I'm feeling very nervous and cautious but also quietly over the moon. I think I'm 4 weeks, 6 days which I believe would make a due date around July 13th. 

Now just trying to get my head around...well, everything and I guess trying to focus on the magic of it all and not go silently mad with all the waiting and not knowing!

I'm 34 which I guess makes me a relative oldie in these parts, and aside from the super tender hulk-boobs I've experienced mild cramping (which has me rushing to the bathroom to check for bleeding 30 times a day) and a pretty upset stomach, although that's easing somewhat. 

So happy to meet you all and to have people to talk to in this crazy time.

Much love.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Trr, You're so right. It is a waiting game. You almost find yourself wishing your life away. The whole TTC and pregnancy journey is a long and testing one. But worth it in the end. Always.
I am sure those numbers will increase and as you say, the numbers are still in the range! I'm sure your bean is just fine :hugs: 

Miss Bea! Welcome!


----------



## BostonLover89

I'm getting really excited for my appointment tomorrow, but after reading some posts on here I am wondering why in the world I am going in so early. I asked the nurse if I needed a full bladder or anything for a scan and she said no, just enough to leave a urine sample. 

I have a feeling it will just be a chit chat appointment, which is good I suppose but I am really just itching to see that everything is ok. My lack of any serious symptoms is starting to make me nervous.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome ehjmorris and Miss Bea!

I think I've started to get my wish! I've been nauseous the last few hours, but it went away after eating. It may have been because I worked a 13 hour shift today and went about 7 hours without eating. 

My obgyn's office does the first appointment and ultrasound at 8 weeks. The nurse explained that 8 weeks is usually the best time to be able to see the heartbeat. I hate to wish time away, but I wish this next three weeks would go by quickly!


----------



## Carlinator

Hollynesss - I am the same way, not wanting to waste time away but very desperately wanting to know more! Lol

I'm kinda used to not having morning sickness but it's weird not having really any pregnancy symptoms, except sore boobs. Those are definitely making themselves known. 

I'm feeling a slight cramping sensation, which I guess could be my uterus changing. No weird spotting or anything except for around implantation, so...still nervous but so far so good! 

(I have one last FRER, last time I tested was last Friday, which would have been about 14 dpo...I wonder if the Hook Effect would already be in effect now, or what level does that happen at?)


----------



## Trr

Forgot to add that I took a FRER test today and it was significantly darker then the one from 4 days ago so I only suspect things are going in the right direction.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Carlinator

That's great news, Trr! :dance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Trr that is wonderful progression!


----------



## dimmu

Hollynesss I'm really jealous that you can have an ultra at 8 weeks! Three week wait is so much better than a seven week wait!!

Trr looks like things are progressing well for you! :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Good morning! Can I join?

I am 26, OH is 30. We've moved from the Uk to Germany just over a year ago for Oh's work. 

I am due July 2nd and if all goes well we will stay team yellow!

Got a scan booked for tomorrow, very lucky that here in Germany we can have as many as we want, just pay 42&#8364; and that's worth it! Also getting my bloods taken, finally! 

I am very worried, had a miscarriage in July at almost 6 weeks. So I am going crazy symptom spotting every minute of every day! Happy I've got my two monsters to keep me busy and distracted! 

Also - according to my LMP I am 7+1 today but I ovulated late so got my ticker set from ov date. 

Love to you all! xx


----------



## not_so_easy

Hi ladies...I started spotting last night. I had a spot last night when I wiped, pink and now this morning nothing. :nope: unfortunately this is completely deja vu for me since I started spotting with my son at EXACTLY the same time...6 WEEKS. Unfortunately doesn't make it anymore re-assuring since this time I am in the 35+ camp. I am going to call the doc and see if she will c me, especially since I will be travelling for work next week to another country...yup...all alone and potentially bleeding with NO support...I could crawl under a rock right now and throw myself a pity party. Last time I was a disaster for an ENTIRE week.:cry:


----------



## Carlinator

Hi Bumblebee! Great to have you! Ah, Germany is so cool. I've never lived there but have traveled a little around Europe and would love to eventually relocate somewhere over there.

Not_so_easy, I hope you can get in to the Dr to ease your mind! Try to not freak out though as it was only a little spot...I know that's impossible, but, I hope you get some reassurance soon. :hug:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning all. Hope everyone is doing well.

Trr that's great progression! Looks good.

FX for you not_so, hoping you can get into the doctor today to ease your mind.

Me: I'm feeling weird today. I woke up, had some lower back pain. Since I've gotten to work it's traveled to around my left Kidney area and now it feels like I have a gas bubble stuck in my stomach. Not really cramping but, pulling I guess. Is this normal? It's starting to worry me.


----------



## jalilma

I am about to test the theory that green apples help calm nausea.....


----------



## Lavochain

jalilma said:


> I am about to test the theory that green apples help calm nausea.....

I hope that they do. I've been quite lucky with having very little nausea.



Welcome and congratulations to all of our new groupies! :happydance:


----------



## jalilma

Lavochain said:


> jalilma said:
> 
> 
> I am about to test the theory that green apples help calm nausea.....
> 
> I hope that they do. I've been quite lucky with having very little nausea.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and congratulations to all of our new groupies! :happydance:Click to expand...

Can't say they did... However,It did ease my hunger a bit which in turn does ease the nausea... So less nausea is a good thing in my book!


----------



## Carlinator

I've heard sour candies are good for nausea...they make some specific ones called preggo pops.

I was kinda hoping I'd have nausea to test it out...but maybe I will go get some sour candy anyway


----------



## jalilma

Carlinator said:


> I've heard sour candies are good for nausea...they make some specific ones called preggo pops.
> 
> I was kinda hoping I'd have nausea to test it out...but maybe I will go get some sour candy anyway

Might have to check it out. With my oldest I had suck bad heart burn and the only think that helped was green Apple jolly ranchers.


----------



## SCgirl

I had the worst morning sickeness with DS. I tried the "preggie pops" candies- they didn't taste good, didn't work, and were overpriced- you may as well just suck on some generic hard candies. I tried peppermint tea- I don't remember it having an effect, but I didn't drink nearly enough water so it probably helped to hydrate me. I tried the sea-bands, but they didn't work either... so no advice. It was summer break, and I didn't have any other kids to look after, so I just slept and didn't move most of the time! (it was the worst from around 12-15 weeks... Started around 7/8)

I also had bad cramps through all of my pregnancies- the one that did and ones that didn't work out- With DS I was told it was normal- I'd get the aches through most of 1st tri, and the sharp pulling pains the entire time.

With this one, I'm only 4.5 weeks in, and I'm feeling the fewest cramps I've had yet. I also don't have sore boobs, which I had with every other one as well... not feeling sick, either. Seems odd- tests are still progressing extremely slowly (last night at 17dpo I still got a 1-2 weeks on CBD) so I don't know what to think... I've made it 8 days so far since my BFP- If I can make it another 19, we'll have our first scan, and will hopefully know one way or another. ;)


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I'm expecting July 20th but am super nervous. My initial beta was just under 10 but they said I was probably just super early. So, they have me coming in on Monday for a second beta after my hormones have had some time to get kicking. I had a MMC a couple months ago (suspected ectopic). So, I'm very scared, but I'm praying this is it for me and DH!


----------



## jjbuttons

Felt awful today and walking abit far makes me super tired :( got blood test for initial booking on the 19th just waiting for me to phone and scan letter to come

Very emotional and sensitive past two days :(


----------



## gypsymama

I am having such a rough day. I'm sitting here at my desk at work, typing this and crying at the same time. I just feel so sick and uncomfortable. It feels like I could possibly vomit at any time, but I haven't today yet. Whatever I eat feels stuck in my throat and I'm having some mild abdominal pain/cramping, but no bleeding/spotting. I just want to go home and sleep, but I can't miss any more work. Hope everyone is having a better day than I am.


----------



## dimmu

TTC74 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm expecting July 20th but am super nervous. My initial beta was just under 10 but they said I was probably just super early. So, they have me coming in on Monday for a second beta after my hormones have had some time to get kicking. I had a MMC a couple months ago (suspected ectopic). So, I'm very scared, but I'm praying this is it for me and DH!

Good to see you here TTC!:)


----------



## gypsymama

not_so_easy said:


> Hi ladies...I started spotting last night. I had a spot last night when I wiped, pink and now this morning nothing. :nope: unfortunately this is completely deja vu for me since I started spotting with my son at EXACTLY the same time...6 WEEKS. Unfortunately doesn't make it anymore re-assuring since this time I am in the 35+ camp. I am going to call the doc and see if she will c me, especially since I will be travelling for work next week to another country...yup...all alone and potentially bleeding with NO support...I could crawl under a rock right now and throw myself a pity party. Last time I was a disaster for an ENTIRE week.:cry:

I hope you're able to see the Dr before you travel to get some reassurance. I had some pink spotting a couple of days ago, but it has gone away. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

TTC74 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm expecting July 20th but am super nervous. My initial beta was just under 10 but they said I was probably just super early. So, they have me coming in on Monday for a second beta after my hormones have had some time to get kicking. I had a MMC a couple months ago (suspected ectopic). So, I'm very scared, but I'm praying this is it for me and DH!

Hey TTC :hi: congrats again and glad to see you here!!


----------



## not_so_easy

gypsymama said:


> not_so_easy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...I started spotting last night. I had a spot last night when I wiped, pink and now this morning nothing. :nope: unfortunately this is completely deja vu for me since I started spotting with my son at EXACTLY the same time...6 WEEKS. Unfortunately doesn't make it anymore re-assuring since this time I am in the 35+ camp. I am going to call the doc and see if she will c me, especially since I will be travelling for work next week to another country...yup...all alone and potentially bleeding with NO support...I could crawl under a rock right now and throw myself a pity party. Last time I was a disaster for an ENTIRE week.:cry:
> 
> I hope you're able to see the Dr before you travel to get some reassurance. I had some pink spotting a couple of days ago, but it has gone away. Hang in there. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks gypsy. I went in for blood work and if to go back on Friday.fx...
Happy that yours stopped, what a relief. Hope it stays far far away!


----------



## Hollynesss

gypsymama said:


> I am having such a rough day. I'm sitting here at my desk at work, typing this and crying at the same time. I just feel so sick and uncomfortable. It feels like I could possibly vomit at any time, but I haven't today yet. Whatever I eat feels stuck in my throat and I'm having some mild abdominal pain/cramping, but no bleeding/spotting. I just want to go home and sleep, but I can't miss any more work. Hope everyone is having a better day than I am.

I'm sorry you feel so bad :hugs: Even though its for a happy reason, it is never pleasant to feel so yucky.

Not so easy- I hope that ts nothing and that you get some good news from your doctor! :hugs:


----------



## jalilma

Just barfed for the first time ever due to pregnancy nausea.... Its one for the baby book... "You are the only child that actually made me barf... Good job kid"


----------



## SCgirl

Tonight I'm finally starting to think this may actually happen... So far, none of my chemicals have gotten above 1-2 weeks on CBD- so this is a good sign, right? :)
This pic shows 15dpo-18dpo- finally seeing progress!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TTC74

That's great SCGirl! 

I am also obsessing over lines bc my last BFP was ectopic/MMC. I can totally see the progress from Monday to today, though. So, I'm hopeful. I go in for another beta on Monday. Until then, I'll be POAS.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SCgirl

There's definitely a good difference- darkening faster than mine did at that time! (I got my bfp at 10dpo so it's taking forever!) glad I'm not the only POAS addict ;)


----------



## BostonLover89

Had my first appointment today! Got to see a heartbeat and Dr. said that everything looks great so far! I wasn't expecting to get a scan but he wanted to check because of my family history. 

I'm thrilled that everything is going well! He said I am measuring 6 + 6 (new EDD June 30th) so a day ahead of my previous EDD. Still going to stick around with you ladies though!


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi girls! Haven't been on in a few days so hi to all the newbies :wave:! 

Afm, Im just really tired and starting to have round ligament pain already but otherwise I'm pretty good! My first apt is Dec 4th at 8 weeks!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hope all you ladies are feeling okay :)

As for me im so tired i cant concentrate, have my 2nd scan tomorrow at 7weeks so hopefully see lil bean and heartbeat


----------



## Trr

So ladies- my levels went down. Looks like I'm just waiting to get af now. Thanks for all the support ladies and good luck with everyone's little beans.


----------



## SCgirl

Oh no, Trr! I'm so sorry to hear that... :( totally sucks! Wish there was something that could be said... :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Trr


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Trr, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

ehjmorris said:


> Hope all you ladies are feeling okay :)
> 
> As for me im so tired i cant concentrate, have my 2nd scan tomorrow at 7weeks so hopefully see lil bean and heartbeat

I sympathise with the tiredness! The tiredness is like nothing I've ever felt. I'm sure I never felt this exhausted the first time around. Last night I fell asleep on the sofa at 7. Then woke and went upstairs to bed and slept through like a log. DS woke up a couple of times in the middle of the night - OH got up for him. Think he probably knew me getting up at 3am with my current addiction to sleep was impossible and took one look at me and thought "nope" :rofl: 
I am fine in the mornings. I wake up feeling fine, fresh but by 12/1pm, the exhaustion sets in, the light headedness, the aversions to most foods, the sore tummy. Not had much nausea.. Just the odd minute/flash of it!


----------



## Babylove100

Trr I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:

I'm feeling really quite nauseous today. And I'm so so tired! I feel hungover :-(


----------



## not_so_easy

Trr said:


> So ladies- my levels went down. Looks like I'm just waiting to get af now. Thanks for all the support ladies and good luck with everyone's little beans.

So sorry Trr. I hope everything passes soon and you get your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Monkei

Sorry trr :(
I'm finally feeling more human no more illness just morning sickness and actually that's not too bad in comparison. I think I'm having a boy this time would love another girl but my partner would love a boy. I thought the same with my daughter and she's a she so who knows done a few gender prediction things and its 50/50 boy girl. My partners happy for us to get a 16 week gender scan as the baby show is when I'm 19 weeks ish so we should be able to pick up a few bargains. My stomach is quite solid and feels heavy I'm starting to struggle to lie in my back. Back to work tomorrow which I'm dreading but it's only one day bring on the Christmas holidays ! Me and my partner have agreed I don't have to go back to this job after babies here thank goodness so I'll take my mat leave early which is good :)


----------



## Hollynesss

Big :hugs: Trr!


----------



## Carlinator

Oh no Trr :( that is really crappy. 

My energy levels are ok, I'm not much more fatigued than usual, just starting to get pretty bad back pain. I started cramping a bit after sex yesterday (sorry if tmi) and got really worrisome before it went away - cramps almost as bad as AF, but no bleeding. Anyone else?


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so tired I could cry :cry:


----------



## dimmu

I feel quite good today. Nausea is gone and my breasts are less achey, even the cramping seems to have vanished. This of course is making me worry if everything is ok. I've also used up all my ic's so I can't even test tonight for reassurance, annoying.


----------



## DandJ

I have my second OB appointment with my fertility doctor next Wed to hopefully see a healthy HB. I'll be 6w4d... so I'm praying!

I had my first u/s two days ago and saw a sac and maybe a yolk sac at 5w3d.


----------



## Carlinator

Sorry about that Babylove. Is there any way you can take a day off to just relax, and maybe have someone help you around the house?

That is one very important thing I learned my last pregnancy: if someone offers you help (I'm sure not many have yet because not many know, with being so early on - but they will), ACCEPT IT. Just say yes, lol.


----------



## Babylove100

I would love too but so busy at work! Still at least it's Friday tomorrow then it's the weekend and I can veg out!!

I will def remember to just say Yes!! :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies!

:hugs: Trr <3

Me: Today I'm feeling ok. Not as tired but, anxious for my appt. tomorrow. Yesterday I took ANOTHER test and was quite surprised to see that my test line was wayyy darker than my control line. That made me feel pretty good. Hoping we get a peek at little bean tomorrow at the doctors.


----------



## SCgirl

I feel well, thankfully. My pelvis hurts though, which is odd. Deep aching in my hip bones. It reminds me of when everything is expanding and hurts at the end of pregnancy. Anyone have it super early on?


----------



## jjbuttons

Finding it hard to concentrate at mo head like syrup :( got my scan date 29th dec and got midwife visit on 23rd nov yay :) now to think of a clever way to announce on Xmas day as won't have scan pic :( 

X


----------



## MelliPaige

Can ijoin? Excited to be adding a summer baby to our family


----------



## MelliPaige

Carlinator said:


> Oh no Trr :( that is really crappy.
> 
> My energy levels are ok, I'm not much more fatigued than usual, just starting to get pretty bad back pain. I started cramping a bit after sex yesterday (sorry if tmi) and got really worrisome before it went away - cramps almost as bad as AF, but no bleeding. Anyone else?

Yes, except mine are coming on without sex. Maybe it's a forgotten thing from my first pregnancy, but there's been a few times I was convinced I was gonna start my period


----------



## Lavochain

I can join you all with the exhaustion. I used to hate sleep and would avoid it as best as I could, now I have no choice and OH is loving it! We've been out of the area all day to do some Christmas shopping and I have never been so tired and thirsty in all of my life. 

Carlinator - I've been getting cramps too and have been worried however a lot of people complain of this in the first trimester so to my mind no blood means nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, MelliPaige! I remember you from WTT a loooooong time ago! 

DandJ I'm super excited for your ultrasound!!


----------



## jalilma

I have a new love: lemon burst yolait yogurt....


----------



## MelliPaige

Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, MelliPaige! I remember you from WTT a loooooong time ago!
> 
> DandJ I'm super excited for your ultrasound!!

Yes! It has been a while, since 2011 I think! Waiting feels like it took forever but I think I've had in my son in my life longer than I've waited for him..which is crazy because it feels like I've had him about a minute..time sure flies when you have LOs! I can't believe I'm here with #2 on the way


----------



## Hollynesss

Anybody else care to add their prediction for gender? :)


----------



## MelliPaige

I want another boy and give my ds a brother, but I have very strong girl vibes
Eta I'm due the 21st


----------



## Miss Bea

Really sorry to hear that Trr. Sending love.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I really have no preference whatsoever, but feeling major :pink: vibes!


----------



## gypsymama

Trr, I am sorry hun. Hope you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:

Today was so much better than yesterday. Saw my regular dr, we discussed the pregnancy and hyperemesis and my other medical conditions at length, but I didn't ask her for another beta hcg, it completely slipped my mind. DH has been keeping me well fed and hydrated which has helped, along with the fact that I don't have to go to work today and I'm also off tomorrow and Saturday, I can just lie down and rest whenever I need to. 

I'm really hoping my Chinese gender predictor thing is right lol. I'd love to have another boy. Plus, it will be DH's first born and a boy will be his family's only chance to carry on the family last name. He has two sisters but they took their husbands' last name, so I feel a little bit of pressure haha. He says he doesn't have a preference.


----------



## ehjmorris

Here is my 7w scan
So tiny :)
 



Attached Files:







20151113_085123-1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay ehjmorris beautiful ultrasound pic and congrats!!!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you wantsalittle1
How are you going? Whens your scan


----------



## WantsALittle1

My scan is Tuesday, so nervous. I had a scan last Friday because I started spotting. There was a sac with a yolk, but no baby. They said the sac was measuring 5 days ahead and that seeing the yolk was a good sign, but I am so nervous about whether or not baby will be there on Tues because I am still spotting a tiny amount every day.

Having lots of nausea and fatigue so hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh well i have all fingers and toes crossed for you :) i know how bad worry can be


----------



## dimmu

How's everyone today?
I'm just over five weeks, breasts are quite sore and feel a bit queasy especially when I haven't eaten for a while. Otherwise pretty good.
Wondering whether morning sickness will kick in around six weeks like it did with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Hollynesss

Beautiful ultrasound pic, ehj!!! 

I'm feeling pretty good at the moment. Really just sore breasts and the occasional nausea.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm feeling really icky today! I got my 12w scan letter through, it also said they will do a internal scan for risk of pre term labour as well, is this normal in the UK? I don't remember my last scan letter saying anything g about that. 

Hope everyone's have a good Friday!


----------



## not_so_easy

ehjmorris said:


> Here is my 7w scan
> So tiny :)

Your pic looks great! Congrats!


----------



## not_so_easy

Hi ladies - I went for a scan yesterday due to spotting as well. Thankfully saw the baby and saw and heard the heartbeat already....pretty amazing. I am 6w6d today. Its really a relief to know the nugget is doing okay. The thing off to the right is the yolk sac.
Happy friday
 



Attached Files:







20151112_104504~2~2.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WantsALittle1

not_so_easy, beautiful pic of your sweet little bean! So glad to hear your success story with the spotting. My spotting and u/s were at 5+0 so they said there was no chance of seeing the baby yet, but at this next one if all is well we should see our little bean and a heartbeat. So nerve wracking! 

Did they figure out what was causing your spotting?


----------



## Lavochain

Babylove100 said:


> I'm feeling really icky today! I got my 12w scan letter through, it also said they will do a internal scan for risk of pre term labour as well, is this normal in the UK? I don't remember my last scan letter saying anything g about that.
> 
> Hope everyone's have a good Friday!

I haven't heard of that being routine! I really hope that they wont spring one on me at my appointment next Wednesday if that is the case. I hate not being prepared for things. I hope someone else can share with us if this is normal or not... :shrug:


----------



## Carlinator

Hey everyone, glad you are all doing ok, albeit a bit nervous or nauseous!

I am starting to stress about my school again. Got one research paper done and almost done with this semester, but I have to find an art mentor for the courses I "have to"/get to design for Spring. I need my course contracts filled out and submitted by December 11, and my old art professor I thought was a shoe-in is not interested. I'm asking if she can ask if any of her colleagues are interested. It's minimal work, someone just has to skype or email me every couple weeks for a couple months, maybe monitor my online portfolio for art assignments, and they get a $480 stipend (not a paying job...but that's a nice bonus, for the amount of "work"). Ugh this is frustrating.

Anyone know someone with a Master's in the Arts, or 10 years professional work, that wants an easy part-time gig? heheh. 

Now I also have to consider that I can't do some of the work I had intended for my senior year, like ceramics and oil paints are probably off-limits. I have a ton of canvas but I don't know if I can use it with watercolor (without heavy chemical applications). Maybe I should do my senior project in pâpier mâché?..?...lol.


----------



## luvmyfam

Yay scans are starting!!! I can't wait to see everyones ultrasound pictures!! I won't get to see my bean until Dec 4th so I really hope you all will post pics!!

I have been extremely exhausted. I can barley get the boys to bed before collapsing into bed. DH every night is like "so I guess your going to sleep now too?":haha:


----------



## Babylove100

Lavochain said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really icky today! I got my 12w scan letter through, it also said they will do a internal scan for risk of pre term labour as well, is this normal in the UK? I don't remember my last scan letter saying anything g about that.
> 
> Hope everyone's have a good Friday!
> 
> I haven't heard of that being routine! I really hope that they wont spring one on me at my appointment next Wednesday if that is the case. I hate not being prepared for things. I hope someone else can share with us if this is normal or not... :shrug:Click to expand...

I know because I've had recurrent losses the midwife said I will get extra scans so I wonder if this is just one of them!?


----------



## Hollynesss

Beautiful,not so easy!! 

I had my hcg done again today: 10,047 at 25dpo :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

I missed my period yesterday (as expected) and my first "missed period" test is obviously positive. I'm super optimistic about a sticky bean!

My next beta is Monday at 19 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







11-13-15 FRER.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 44


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies. Counting down the hours until my appt. Seeing all those U/S pictures are making me even more anxious. I hope to be posting one later today.


----------



## not_so_easy

WantsALittle1 said:


> not_so_easy, beautiful pic of your sweet little bean! So glad to hear your success story with the spotting. My spotting and u/s were at 5+0 so they said there was no chance of seeing the baby yet, but at this next one if all is well we should see our little bean and a heartbeat. So nerve wracking!
> 
> Did they figure out what was causing your spotting?

Unfortunately they couldn't find anything. They looked for cysts, but just found the normal one. She took some time looking around...
I've read and heard that you could spot when your period was normally due . this seems to make sense for me since I spotted at EXACTLY the same time with my first pregnancy...6 weeks. I also heard that it's the baby burrowing itself further that could also sometimes start some shedding.
Yes, 5 weeks is super early for the scan. Hope u c the bean soon.


----------



## jjbuttons

Loving the ultrasound piccys - I remember seeing lo when she was 5 then 7 weeks but for this one first time be 12 weeks...

Just done the Chinese predictor and was correct for lo so if correct again it said boy so who knows :)

Feel so tired and sick it's unbelievable- work becoming to much :( achy today 

Hope to relax at the weekend..... 

How's everyone?...


----------



## WantsALittle1

jjbuttons sorry you're feeling sick and achy and I can totally relate on the fatigue. I've been going to sleep at 9:00pm every night :(

M/s just started hitting me two days ago and I just have constant severe nausea, not enjoying that, but hoping it's a good sign for baby's health


----------



## babydustcass

Hi Ladies, can i join the July Sparklers please? I just got my BFP today on a Frer at 9dpo, very early days so i am cautiously excited. BUT i haven't told OH yet, i dont know how!? But I want to wait to be able to test on the only thing he will believe- a digi reading PREGNANT :happydance: and I am going to do that hopefully this weekend but reveal in a cute way first. 
This is our third child, we already have a boy and a girl so all i could ever wish for us a sticky bean and a healthy baby :cloud9: I believe i am due 27th of July by my ovulation date


----------



## WantsALittle1

Congrats babydustcass and welcome! I got my +digi at 10 DPO, so I bet you'll be able to get a + on one soon!


----------



## Babylove100

Welcome and congrats babydustcass! :happydance:


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome! I also got a positive digi at 10dpo :thumbup:


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm so emotional and my morning sickness is getting worse. I had to leave work early today because I burst into tears, and I still don't have a good reason as to why except my hormones. I called my husband crying and he calmed me down pretty easily, but I still had to go home. Geez these hormones


----------



## Monkei

well the fatigue has well and truly hit i feel as though the world is spinning lovely to start seeing end of july mummies wont be long until we get some august mums ! x


----------



## TTC74

MelliPaige said:


> I'm so emotional and my morning sickness is getting worse. I had to leave work early today because I burst into tears, and I still don't have a good reason as to why except my hormones. I called my husband crying and he calmed me down pretty easily, but I still had to go home. Geez these hormones

Thank heavens you said that! I'm a little over 4 weeks along and had my first bout of nausea just a little while ago and thought I must be losing my mind because it shouldn't have started this early, right? I guess I'm not alone, though!


----------



## BostonLover89

Awesome U/S pics ladies! I wish mine was clear, the doc did it in kind of a hurry because he was just looking for cysts (and I was super uncomfortable because of cramps) and the print out is a little fuzzy, and my camera phone is about 3 generations behind all the cool kids lol. BUT you can see a little fuzz ball in the upper left corner and we were able to see the flicker of a heart beat!


----------



## MelliPaige

I made an appointment with my doctor this week and a new doctor the second week in December. I loved my doctor, but there's a few things he did I didn't like and I'm just seeing what else is out there. May get an ultrasound at the seconds appointment but I don't know for sure. We decided to announce to everyone Tuesday..it's early, but I'm not good at secret keeping and I may need a ride to my appointments


----------



## deltadawn1987

Hi everyone can I please join you all I'm only 4 weeks but will be due 20th July if my dates are correct which I think they are this will be my 4th baby and I'm 28 hope to get to know you all x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Just got back from the doctor a little while ago. They've confirmed the pregnancy and I did get an U/S. Picture of little bean is below. Funny enough the 1st time they did the U/S we seen the sac and the yolk sac, she took pictures but, realized too late that the printer had jammed. She couldn't figure out how to go back so, she had to do another U/S and couldn't catch the yolk this time but, I did see it the first time. 

She didn't see a HB but, told me not to worry because it's completely normal. It is right? I'm still a little paranoid. I go back the 25th for another U/S to catch the HB that time.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Bean is beautiful! And yes I'm pretty sure it's normal to not see a heartbeat this early! I think it's easier to pick up around 8 weeks plus! 

Girls I feel like shit. Walked around the supermarket starving hungry but fancied absolutely nothing. Bought some spicy samosas, ate 5, now an hour later I have a heartburn and nausea :cry: it's the sort of feeling you have when travel sick/have over eaten. :( I'm not complaining because I'm so happy bean is in there! But I just wanted to somewhere to have a little pity party. I've had a bad day and been so emotional and tearful! And I can't tell confide in anyone (like my mum or friends) because nobody knows! So you guys are all I have right now!

So yes. I'm nauseous, tired and just want to cry a bit!

How's everyone else??


----------



## BostonLover89

I just did the same thing. Went to the store because I was starving and nothing at my house sounded good...well apparently nothing at the store sounded good either except for salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

It's so annoying. I am really hungry yet every food seems completely unappealing and just like "UGH!" Is anyone finding that they're full really quickly too? I hadn't eaten for six hours, was extremely hungry, had a tiny plate of food and was then completely done and stuffed...


----------



## not_so_easy

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Just got back from the doctor a little while ago. They've confirmed the pregnancy and I did get an U/S. Picture of little bean is below. Funny enough the 1st time they did the U/S we seen the sac and the yolk sac, she took pictures but, realized too late that the printer had jammed. She couldn't figure out how to go back so, she had to do another U/S and couldn't catch the yolk this time but, I did see it the first time.
> 
> She didn't see a HB but, told me not to worry because it's completely normal. It is right? I'm still a little paranoid. I go back the 25th for another U/S to catch the HB that time.
> View attachment 911283

!congrats on the pic. I think if there were any concerns they would hv told u. 6 weeks is really early...n honestly the place I go to is super high tech...I could probably c a pimple on the babies butt. If the doc says everything looks good for this stage, ur good. The tech said she doesn't usually look for a hb that early but we happened to c a flicker as soon as she good the baby.


----------



## not_so_easy

BostonLover89 said:


> Awesome U/S pics ladies! I wish mine was clear, the doc did it in kind of a hurry because he was just looking for cysts (and I was super uncomfortable because of cramps) and the print out is a little fuzzy, and my camera phone is about 3 generations behind all the cool kids lol. BUT you can see a little fuzz ball in the upper left corner and we were able to see the flicker of a heart beat!
> 
> View attachment 911257

Super awesome! Congrats on the ultrasound and seeing the hb...finally made it feel more real to me...what about you?


----------



## BostonLover89

*wanna-b-mummy* YES! If I eat an entire meal I will get super uncomfortable and nauseous. I have only actually thrown up three times in the last week, I have a mental block when it comes to throwing up. 

*not_so_easy* I felt so much better after seeing that everything was ok! I'm pretty excited to see him/her again but more developed.


----------



## Carlinator

Awww nice u/a for all you ladies recently. 

They were able to fit me in Monday at the Ob since I already have a confirmed pregnancy (with my primary care). I'm nervous! I don't think they'll do an u/s this early if I don't have any express problems but maybe a beta & ask me to come back? I don't know. I guess it's tricky because only 2 of my MC were medically confirmed, never got to the dr in time in July; don't know if that makes a difference?

Now I feel kinda silly and maybe shoulda kept my appointment on the first...but maybe I can request betas, and then have them schedule an u/s around December 8th when I'm definitely 8 weeks? 

If you can't tell I'm freaking out a little bit, lol. 

I think I finally have a touch if the nausea but it could also be indigestion from my erratic eating and antibiotics, yuck. I really hope they can pull this tooth soon but of course it's gonna take a while to get my insurance switched over.


----------



## Carlinator

And hello deltadawn! Welcome :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Absolutely nothing sounding good here either. And my emotions are all over. I want to tell everyone soooooo badly that we're expecting # 3!!


----------



## deltadawn1987

Thank you carlinator nice to be here so exciting can't wait to get to know you all x


----------



## ehjmorris

Hello ladies, few pages to catch up on lol i feel okay this morning slept for 12hrs straight! Needed that.

How are you all
The scan pics look great and dw if they dont find a heartbeat, i went at 6w1d no hb then 7w and did but baby measuring 6 days under so i could be wrong with my dates or its just way to early


----------



## WantsALittle1

ehj, at 6w1d did they see a fetal pole at all, or were they seeing nothing except the sac?


----------



## SCgirl

With DS at 6w1d he measured 6w0, we saw a pole (looked like a grain of rice) and yolk, and saw a heartbeat (looked like a flashing pixel) and got to hear it! (It was only around 107, but had sped up by 8w0!) :)
They wouldn't let me make an appt before 7w this time because they said after 7 they should see the heartbeat so it wouldn't be a "wasted ultrasound" schedulers words not mine


----------



## ehjmorris

She saw a yolk sac and a tiny dot which she said looks like the baby but wasnt sure


----------



## luvmyfam

Carlinator said:


> Awww nice u/a for all you ladies recently.
> 
> They were able to fit me in Monday at the Ob since I already have a confirmed pregnancy (with my primary care). I'm nervous! I don't think they'll do an u/s this early if I don't have any express problems but maybe a beta & ask me to come back? I don't know. I guess it's tricky because only 2 of my MC were medically confirmed, never got to the dr in time in July; don't know if that makes a difference?
> 
> Now I feel kinda silly and maybe shoulda kept my appointment on the first...but maybe I can request betas, and then have them schedule an u/s around December 8th when I'm definitely 8 weeks?
> 
> If you can't tell I'm freaking out a little bit, lol.
> 
> I think I finally have a touch if the nausea but it could also be indigestion from my erratic eating and antibiotics, yuck. I really hope they can pull this tooth soon but of course it's gonna take a while to get my insurance switched over.

Yeah see if you can request a betas and either reschedule for the first or the eighth. Either way it would be good timing for dating and to see the heart beat.


----------



## Polly Girl

I just need a rant! You know when you just want to punch your husband in the face?! 
Past two weekends have been all about him - watching football, playing football, out with his friends and horrific hangovers, and helping his parents pack up their house to move. Today? More helping his parents and then a family party (his side). 
Al I wanted was a lie in. Did I get it? Nope! Just past 8am, I've been up for at least an hour and a half with our 2 year old and he's still asleep. No doubt he'll get up, get sorted and head out. I'm so pissed off! 
Tried stamping my pregnant wife foot but no use. I know I'm only 6 weeks 6 days but I feel like crap! Constant nausea and fatigue and a general feeling of blah! 
Argh! He was t like this first time round!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah sorry polly. I felt that way about my husband yesterday too. I'm pretty sure the extra hormones aren't helping!!! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning everyone! I'd like to join up please. Really excited to be here, its been a long road! I am 36 and this is my second. My LG is 2 1/2 and we have been trying for this one for 2 years and had been on clomid for the past 3 cycles. As I only just got my bfp, I am still pretty cautious. Due date is 22 July,but my first was 3 weeks early so who knows!


----------



## ehjmorris

I hope you feel better soon polly, husbands and bfs can be insensitive


----------



## Carlinator

I really hate to even bring this up, but the happenings in Paris were just terrible, and I don't have family there or anything, but I am really upset over it. France is a big part of my life; I've always connected to the culture through art history and learning the language (took 4 years in high school and 3 in college). I went over to Paris after hs graduation (the trip was a present from my mom), and planned to one day return, and maybe even live there (or somewhere in France).

I keep telling OH that I have faith in humanity, that there can one day be peace, but I'm wondering if I'm lying to myself. I was not made for this world of hatred. It makes me so so nervous to see this happening and knowing this is what we are bringing our kids into. I wish I could just announce to the world, ok, fine: don't get along then; build your high walls and we'll all mind our own business, just stop the senseless killing. 

It's just so sad and horrific and I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## WantsALittle1

I agree, Carlinator. I have been in a daze since I heard, and haven't been able to take my eyes off the news. I can't even fathom the mentality behind what happened, or the grief that now faces these communities and families. I am probably just super emotional because of pregnancy hormones, but it just makes the future feel so bleak. And now the war is going to escalate, which just means more sadness.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all, may I join this group? Myself and DH are both 31 and have been trying for our first for almost 3 years. We ended up having 2 failed IVFs and this was our 3rd IVF. We got a cautious BFP two days ago on a FRER and had our official blood test today, which came out with a beta of 124.1. I have never been even close to pregnant before and so really taking this very cautiously. If we are lucky enough to have this stick, we will be due around July 24th. Looking forward to being on this journey with you all.


----------



## Miss Bellum

What happened in France is so tragic. It really did take the shine off things and made me wonder if this is a world that I want to bring another child into. Just trying to hang on to the though that there is still a lot of good out there. 

Psalm23v6 - Congratulations on your bfp, sounds like its been a very long journey.


----------



## Hollynesss

Weclome, Miss Bellum, Psalm32v6 and Bethan90! 

It breaks my heart, too, what happened in France. As much as we yearn to, we unfortunately cannot protect our children from all of the cruel realities that exist. All we can do is assure them that there is far more good in the world than bad, and that we must embrace what is good and right and stick together in times of tragedy. I don't ever want my kids to lose hope in humanity, even though at times it is so easy to do.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Thanks for adding me Hollynesss :) Totally agree with your sentiments, very well said. 

Hi Bethan 90, hope all goes well for you :)


----------



## TTC74

My tastebuds super sensitivity is kicking in. There is something about equal that I'm finding offensive suddenly. I commented on my coffee (my daily caffeine allowance) being too sweet this morning. Now I'm drinking diet Sprite thinking it doesn't taste right at all.


----------



## babydustcass

I haven't been able to stop thinking about the attacks in France, it is truly horrific and heart breaking. My heart goes out to the ungagable sorrow France is feeling right now and the turmoil of those who lost their loved ones. 
I too am scared for the future of my children, when does it end?, but you just can't let it stop you believing in that 99.9 % of humanity are good people. 


Today I managed to convince hubby I am pregnant with a digital :cloud9: yay! 
Starting to develop some symptoms again :)


----------



## jjbuttons

Feel,so rough today :( 

Was thinking of bring lo to scan with us but now not so sure- everything I'm debating over at mo and still can't think straight :( 

Ugh


----------



## Carlinator

TTC74 said:


> My tastebuds super sensitivity is kicking in. There is something about equal that I'm finding offensive suddenly. I commented on my coffee (my daily caffeine allowance) being too sweet this morning. Now I'm drinking diet Sprite thinking it doesn't taste right at all.

I was of the assumption that sugar substitutes are not really the healthiest choice in pregnancy (I just don't think they've been studied extensively). I use organic sugar sparingly but if you have a blood sugar problem I think only sucralose/splenda is approved - give it a try! I've also had many relatives and friends give up sugar in their coffee altogether - they didn't like it for the first couple days but now they say they wouldn't go back & the coffee tastes so much richer.


----------



## TTC74

Carlinator said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> My tastebuds super sensitivity is kicking in. There is something about equal that I'm finding offensive suddenly. I commented on my coffee (my daily caffeine allowance) being too sweet this morning. Now I'm drinking diet Sprite thinking it doesn't taste right at all.
> 
> I was of the assumption that sugar substitutes are not really the healthiest choice in pregnancy (I just don't think they've been studied extensively). I use organic sugar sparingly but if you have a blood sugar problem I think only sucralose/splenda is approved - give it a try! I've also had many relatives and friends give up sugar in their coffee altogether - they didn't like it for the first couple days but now they say they wouldn't go back & the coffee tastes so much richer.Click to expand...

From what I've read, equal is okay but saccharine is an absolute no go. I guess it doesn't matter since equal isn't passing the taste test! I might try a little Splenda in some safe herbal tea and see how that floats my boat.


----------



## MelliPaige

Omg I'm getting so sick and exhausted..I don't know how I'll survive the first trimester..haha


----------



## babydustcass

Aww melli hang in there. The first bit is hard, I hope it calms down for you soon. 

I am not sure about sugar but ill be avoiding both as much as possible. I have recently weaned myself cold turkey from sugar in tea and now I just need to get through the caffeine withdrawals as a switch to decaffe. I am still allowing myself the morning normal brew though to start the day. I am a zombie without it at the best of times. 

Gosh I can't believe this is happening. I had been wtt for over a year, and now we a here expecting baby number 3. Surreal!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Cass congratulations and welcome!

Aw Melli. I sympathise! Yesterday was a hard day for me! Heartburn, nausea, and pure and utter exhaustion all day long and we were out for the day for little man's birthday! I am my happiness sitting snuggling or laying down :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Babydust - I can relate to the caffeine withdrawal! I just got through that myself! 

AFM- I've been pinning baby announcements on a secret Pinterest board as I anticipate what my own announcement will look like. I've got some time. I probably will hold off to announc until after the harmony test results, but boy it's fun planning the announcement!


----------



## babydustcass

How does anyone who cant plan to get through christmas without announcing? I guess quite a few will be past 12 weeks at Christmas and safe to. 
We initially thought we could announce at Christmas, but I still think it'll be too early. I just worry about something happening and then another part of me think christmas is the perfect time to announce and I wouldn't have to constantly explain I am designated driver over Christmas when I refuse alcohol. I will also likely receive wine for christmas otherwise lol


----------



## Hollynesss

We're going to tell my husband's family on Christmas, and announce on Facebook the first week in January (I'll be 13weeks).


----------



## DandJ

Telling my dads side of family on Christmas Eve and announcing to social media on New Years Day which will be around 13 weeks too. I have 2 announcement ideas.


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats and weclome, Miss Bellum, Psalm32v6 and Bethan90 :wave:!

I will be 11 weeks at Christmas. I guess it depends on how much I pop out seeing as it's my 3rd pregnancy if I will tell extended family then. I would like to try to wait until after the new year to tell work.


----------



## TTC74

I won't be 12 weeks until a couple weeks into January but wish I was able to announce for Christmas. That would be a great "Christmas" card!


----------



## Carlinator

Oh that's so exciting you guys! What are some of your announcement ideas, if I might ask?

Not sure when we want to tell OH's family...I'm still kinda really mad at them for NO ONE coming to our wedding...His parents are 4 hours away but his brother and sister live just 10-15 miles away. Trying to let go, but the pregnancy hormones are keeping that emotion high. SO MAD. 

My first thought was to just take a picture of 4 white coffee cups - write OH's bday on the biggest with a marker, then my bday on the middle, DD's on a small one and try to find an eensy espresso cup (or kids tea cup) with baby's due date! But I don't know, there are so many cute ideas!

I'm using pinterest for nursery ideas! Right now our middle room is halfway OH's office with a desk and computer, and halfway a complete and utter disaster because I've been doing crafts & art in there :blush:


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm going to steal an idea that DandJ gave me! We're going to set up two adult beach chairs and one little tiny beach chair on the beach, and put some tiny sunglasses and flip flops on the tiny chair, and write in the sand: "Baby (last name), Coming July 2016!" Its going to be awesome :) 

We haven't quite decided how to tell my husband's family yet. There are already 3 grandbabies on their side, but its my husband's first and he is the oldest. We'll think of a cute way to tell them. I'm going to tell my mom by sending her a framed picture of the the ultrasound along with her christmas gift. It has killed me not telling her yet, but I really want to make sure everything is okay and see that heartbeat before telling her. She would be so devastated if I told her and then something happened, so its just better this way :thumbup:


----------



## tgrich

We have not decided when we are going to announce yet I'm still to anxious. 

We had a scan Friday and I was 5+3 so I expected to see a sac and yolk sac but all we seen was a sac I have never had an ultrasound this early and the doctor didn't say much about it just to come back in 2 weeks for another scan.
Does anyone have any experience with this it made me so much more nervous.


----------



## TTC74

My favorite idea at this point is a pic of our lab saying (with a sign or thought bubble depending upon cooperation) - mom and dad are getting me a human in July 2016! 

Also, I'm feeling great about my beta tomorrow. It was less than 10 last Monday. So, I was hoping it would at least be over 100 by tomorrow. Well, it looks like it's well over that.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydustcass

Some awesome announcement ideas here :happydance:

I am off to pintrest for a nosey :thumbup:


----------



## luvmyfam

I am going to tell my Mom after our ultrasound. It is scheduled for December 4th and that weekend we are going to dinner for my Moms birthday. I am going to get a frame with a spot for each grandchild and in the 6th spot I will put a pic of the scan and put "coming July 2016!".


----------



## luvmyfam

Those are awesome reveal ideas Holly and Carli:happydance::happydance:!

TTC74 looks great! :thumbup:

Tgrich it's probably normal if they didn't say anything. I've never had a scan that early.:flower:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Carlinator so sorry to hear your oh family didn't come to your wedding that's very sad. 

We won't be doing a reveal until early Jan as think it's unlikely we will have a scan till then. Will probably tell close friends and family after 8 weeks. Lots of great ideas on here.


----------



## SCgirl

We've debated as far as telling. I was very public about my losses- it really helped to learn that I wasn't alone, and had several people who had been through the same thing thank me. But I hated that nobody has known until I started "i WAS pregnant"... So at 8w with DS, after seeing the heartbeat at both the 6w scan and 8w scan, we made it public.
Not sure what we'll do this time. We have a scan at 7w, but with all of the holiday things coming up I wouldn't want to make any bad news public at that time. We're currently thinking of telling parents soon, then rest of family at Christmas, and maybe everyone else on new year's (something cheesy like DS wearing a big brother onesie, and a "looking forward to 2016" message)


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all! Thanks for the lovely welcome! You have all got some great reveal ideas. Not sure what we will do for the more public announcement (especially as some of you mentioned, for us we won't be 12 weeks until middle of Jan). Both sets of parents already know about our BFP since we were going through IVF and they have been our support throughout. Does anyone else feel weird not telling their closest friends though? My DH has been so worried throughout this IVF (understandably so) that he really doesn't want anyone else but our parents to know until 12 weeks. I feel like I am lying to my best friends who know we have struggled with getting pregnant. Am I being crazy? 

Also, think I felt some terrible nausea earlier today and if that's what it's going to be like for months I am going to be in for a bad ride!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I found it really hard not to tell some friends as well, but we will not announce until after 12 weeks either to anyone but the parents. Ivf made us both more cautious and less likely to announce it early.


----------



## jjbuttons

Telling family on Xmas day with a card saying From partner daughter me and bump ;)

Thinking of telling everyone else new yr day :) with daughter holding a sign

Had abit more energy today but not eaten much :(


----------



## dimmu

Some lovely ideas there! I'm not planning to tell relatives until after the 12 week scan in January. Have told a couple of friends already but unlike my mum and other family they knew we were ttc.

My DH seemed very quiet earlier and I asked him why and finally he said that I have been awful to him all day, just constantly at him. Looking back he's absolutely right and I've been a complete bitch all day.:( Somehow I hadn't noticed that myself, although I have noticed I seem to have less patience with DD recently and seem to be snappy with her as well. Feel awful now, can I blame this one on the pregnancy? :(


----------



## Hollynesss

Aww dimmu, it happens :hugs: Your hormones are going nuts right now, and you aren't always aware of your words. The important thing is he was honest and you can move forward.


----------



## WantsALittle1

dimmu, absolutely. It happens to all of us. Today everything has been making me cry. Yesterday, I was grumpy and snappy. The day before, I was just fine. Really major mood swings over here.

I find that if I'm feeling frustrated, a nice brisk walk by myself helps. DH has called me out on being snappy too, and I just flat out had to apologize and assured him that I will work to deal with my emotions better, and we just had a good hug. I think that's all we can do. And there's also chocolate for when things get really bad.


----------



## dimmu

Thanks Hollynesss.

Yeah I'm glad he told me, I really didn't see it myself. Have to be more careful now. Funny how you can find someone so irritating but don't realise it's actually you who's having issues.


----------



## dimmu

I think walking and exercising is a good idea, will try and fit some in even though evenings are short. 

Sorry to hear you're also suffering from mood swings WantsALittle1, but at the same time I'm glad it's not just me!!


----------



## babydustcass

Dimmu I have been exactly the same, with little patience for anything or anyone. Although at the time I am sure everyone is doing it on purpose to make me frustrated, in hindsight I am just short, moody and unable to control my hormones. Yesterday it was DDs party, for a treat they had macdonalds happy meals. I gave dh the order form But dh brought back 5 less happy meals and the ones he did were completely wrong. I could feel my blood boiling and I was do cross he didn't check them before returning. His excuse that he'd told the person serving him more than 5 times that the order had to be right! Well it wasn't and I was crazy pissed that he'd just taken their word for it. My friends there did a good job of diffusing the situation and ended up sharing the meals out. And it worked out fine in the end because they are only little and barely ate what we gave them anyway plus they had fruit bowls and cake too. So disaster averted and then I felt awful for the way I spoke to oh. I was a total bitch and it was uncalled for. What's worse is it was in front of other people but I am forgiven, my friends probably think i'm a total bitch behind closed doors :haha: but ill explain at a later date it was all hormones.


----------



## Hollynesss

Question for all of you mommies who already have little ones: What were your sleep arrangements when you first brought baby home from the hospital, and for the first few weeks/months? When did you transition baby to their crib?

I've been reading that it is recommended to have baby in your room in a bassinet or side sleeper for the first few weeks at least, and then to transition to a nursery. My original plan was to have baby in the nursery from day 1, but after doing some research I'm re-thinking!

Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## dimmu

We had a moses basket (bassinett?) next to our bed until DD grew out of it, and then we moved her to a cot but it was also in our room. I was breast feeding so found it easier when she was just there as she kept waking up for late night feeds around midnight until she was maybe 8-9 months. She actually stayed in our room for quite a long time, I just didn't want to move her out.. I'm sure I could have had a lot more sleep if she hadn't been there, but I just liked having her nearby.

This time I think we'll skip the moses basket and just have the baby in a cot in our room from day one.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Its tough having all these hormones floating around. I find myself getting a bit snappy as well and I also feel bad when its pointed out. But at least when you know about it you can try to take some action. 

We kept our LG in a cot in our room until she was about 1 year old. For the first 6 months we co-slept as well as we both got more sleep that way. A lot of babies do wake a lot a night and if you are tired, the last thing you want to do is walk to another room. I would have found it a lot more disruptive but different things work better for different people.


----------



## babydustcass

We had both next to us until around 2to3months and then they went into their own rooms mainly because oh is a fidget and doesn't move quietly :dohh: making them wake before they needed to.
Keeping them close by in the early days was so much easier for bf :thumbup: I love those first few weeks with baby next to you and would often wake to watch them breathing. :blush: 
We had Moses baskets but this time ill get a chicco next to me :happydance:


----------



## SCgirl

We kept DS in a bassinet in our room (had a folded blanket under the mattress to angle it b/c he had horrible reflux) for the first 3 months. It was rough- he was a horrible sleeper. At 3m, we put him in the crib in his own room, and EVERYONE started to sleep better! (At 10m I still have the occasional night where I wish he was next to me haha)
I know people who have done crib in separate room from day 1, and some who have co-slept. I haven't heard a solid reason why one thing is better than the other- I think you'll just figure out what works for you as you go along! :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Thanks guys, I feel much better today. I think it's because I haven't worn a bra lol 
We are announcing tomorrow or the next day, I can't keep a secret for the life of me and it's making me miserable. We're taking the announcement pictures tomorrow and I'm so excited


----------



## luvmyfam

We had our boys in our room for about 2.5 months. They started out in a bassinet because we were using the pack n play as a changing station in our living room. DS 1 outgrew the bassinet because he moved around a lot in his sleep even at 1.5 months so we switched him to the pack n play. Close to 3 months we moved them to the crib in their room and had a video monitor.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Good morning,

I think my last introduction post kind of got lost... It is on page 30. 


Can I join your group? Looking for some support, friendship and advice. 

Love to you all, xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Welcome bumblebee,

Hey ladies stupid question.. is anyone else still poas? I still have ovulation tests left over and i keep looking at them and caved lol
Still two lines :)


----------



## dimmu

Hello bumblebee, congrats on your BFP!

Ehjmorris, I used up my last ic HPT last Wednesday, and I'm considering getting a couple more tests just to see those lines are still there.. Might use the remaining ovulation tests instead! The wait is driving me mad, I'm just under six weeks so still six more weeks to go until the first scan.:(


----------



## ehjmorris

:)
 



Attached Files:







20151116_182929-1.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## karry1412

Hello! Could I please join you all? We just found out this weekend that we're expecting! I'm currently trying to get through to the hospital to make my appointment but they're not answering their phone :coffee:

Anyways, I am 32 & my due date is July 13th. I already have an amazing little boy so hoping for a girl this time! I had a nasty pregnancy with my boy so hoping this one goes a lot easier (if only because I have a toddler to take care of!!)

Looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome Karry and congratulations!

How is everyone? 

I had a bad day Saturday but I've been ok the last couple of days - just very tired! First doctor's appointment tomorrow! And 26 days to go until our early scan. Time is dragging! Just want to see bean and know he or she is okay in there...


----------



## TTC74

ehjmorris - I'm totally guilty. My last pregnancy was ectopic. My hcg started falling at a certain point during that pregnancy. So, I'm a bit anxiously POAS waiting for my first u/s to ensure that baby is where baby is supposed to be!


----------



## ehjmorris

Your allowed to pias if you want to, dont feel guilty :)


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else gotten the lovely metallic taste in their mouth? Yuck!


----------



## Polly Girl

Once I got my 3+ on a digi I stopped poas, terrified of seeing a fainter line!
A lot more nervous for this pregnancy, don't know why. I feel pregnant, horrible nausea and fatigue, but somehow don't believe I'll see a baby?! Bloody hormones! 
Currently trying to convince my husband that £99 on a private scan is worth it. I'm 7 weeks now and not sure I can hold out until 12 weeks til my first scan!


----------



## karry1412

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Welcome Karry and congratulations!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I had a bad day Saturday but I've been ok the last couple of days - just very tired! First doctor's appointment tomorrow! And 26 days to go until our early scan. Time is dragging! Just want to see bean and know he or she is okay in there...

Thank you! :happydance: Hope all goes well tomorrow! How exciting for you! The hospital just called me back & my first appointment is on the 1st of December (reassurance scan) & my booking visit is on the 22nd of December. I'll only be 11 weeks as opposed to 12 but my doctor is away the following week. Super excited! Just want it to be the 1st already & hear that heartbeat! 



TTC74 said:


> Anyone else gotten the lovely metallic taste in their mouth? Yuck!

I don't think I have a metallic taste but I definitely have something! I have to have chewing gum or water around all the time.



Polly Girl said:


> Once I got my 3+ on a digi I stopped poas, terrified of seeing a fainter line!
> A lot more nervous for this pregnancy, don't know why. I feel pregnant, horrible nausea and fatigue, but somehow don't believe I'll see a baby?! Bloody hormones!
> Currently trying to convince my husband that £99 on a private scan is worth it. I'm 7 weeks now and not sure I can hold out until 12 weeks til my first scan!

I'm the same!! I lost my first pregnancy but was pretty chilled for my second which I was surprised about. But this time I'm quite worried! I can't wait for my first appointment & hopefully then I can stop worrying (until the next appointment!) I think the worry stems from the fact that I'm not that sick (yet!). With my previous pregnancies I was incredibly sick. I don't know why I can't enjoy the fact that I'm not sick instead of enjoying it...


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome Bumblebee and Karry! So sorry we missed you the first time around, Bumblebee :flower: this thread can move so fast sometimes! I'll add both you ladies to the front page when I get home from work :)


----------



## dimmu

How reliable are clear blue digis? I bought a couple of tests at lunchtime because my breasts have been a bit less sore than yesterday. I got the same reading (2-3 weeks) as I did a week ago. Of course I wasn't using FMU but was expecting 3+ weeks nonetheless.
Annoyed at myself for testing now. :(


----------



## TTC74

I've heard really bad things about the weeks estimators specific to the jump to 3+ weeks.


----------



## jjbuttons

Anyone here still get cramps? Uncomfy sleep positions now too but choc biccys holding off the sickness yay

Hope everyone is well- so tired and have so much to do but not energy to do it :(

Xx


----------



## SCgirl

This is the first pregnancy I haven't really had bad cramps yet. When I was pregnant with DS, I had bad cramps through the entire first trimester... I was sure it was ending, but nope! Was told it's just from the growing :)


----------



## Babylove100

I've been having son really light brown spotting which is freaking me out. Will just have to wait and see how it goes. I have my scan on Saturday so assuming I make it I'm praying everything will be okay in there!!


----------



## karry1412

Does anyone else not really feel pregnant? I feel like I'm jinxing myself here but I feel pretty ok. Nausea is very mild & mostly non-existent & my only symptom is tiredness but even that's grasping at straws. I'm near the end of week 5 now & by week 7 with my son I had to quit my job & I passed out at home! So far this pregnancy is so different which I guess is a good thing but I can't help but worry...


----------



## Emmej

Hi everyone! I am due on 24th July. I have a 7 year son and a 4 year old daughter. I was here 8 years ago! Thought I'd come back:)

It's a really tough time at the moment. My baby to be's dad is in a state of shock and I'm pretty terrified. 

Looking forward to making new friends!


----------



## babydustcass

Hi emmej welcome. My son is 7 too and my daughter just about to turn 4! Nice age gaps aren't they. My daughter will be starting school a month after baby is born :)


----------



## gypsymama

I am having some cramping, but only on my right side. It feels bad when I put pressure on it. I called my Dr and he's sending me in for another beta hcg. If it's over 5000, he will order an ultrasound or if he feels the right side cramping is serious, he'll order it to make sure that the pregnancy is not in my tubes. So, keeping my fingers crossed. 

Not too many symptoms in the past couple of days. My boobs are sore/tender. I am still getting that heavy feeling in the lower pelvic area, still freaks me out because that's what it feels like when AF is on her way. I haven't thrown up since last Thursday (not complaining!) and nausea comes and goes, but not too bad. I'm a bit more tired/sleepy than usual, that's about it. 

Hope everyone is doing well. xo


----------



## Emmej

babydustcass said:


> Hi emmej welcome. My son is 7 too and my daughter just about to turn 4! Nice age gaps aren't they. My daughter will be starting school a month after baby is born :)

Thank you! Both my children are July babies and therefore both at school already. It's such a shame my third will be a July baby too! 

I found the 3 year old age gap difficult but that may be due to my son's special needs. I wish I had had them closer! 5 years feels like it is going to be huge!! I don't feel old enough!


----------



## TTC74

485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Emmej

gypsymama said:


> I am having some cramping, but only on my right side. It feels bad when I put pressure on it. I called my Dr and he's sending me in for another beta hcg. If it's over 5000, he will order an ultrasound or if he feels the right side cramping is serious, he'll order it to make sure that the pregnancy is not in my tubes. So, keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Not too many symptoms in the past couple of days. My boobs are sore/tender. I am still getting that heavy feeling in the lower pelvic area, still freaks me out because that's what it feels like when AF is on her way. I haven't thrown up since last Thursday (not complaining!) and nausea comes and goes, but not too bad. I'm a bit more tired/sleepy than usual, that's about it.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. xo

I had terrible cramping with my first child. It was so bad I cried. Worse than a period cramp and more akin to labour! I ended up having a laperoscopy at 5 weeks and they still couldn't find it. At 6 weeks though found him.on the scan and the pain subsides by 8. It was all fine. 

All of my subsequent pregnancies started off really cramps roo. I hope yours is the same and sticky.


----------



## Emmej

TTC74 said:


> 485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:

Do you find that out from a blood test?


----------



## TTC74

Emmej said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Do you find that out from a blood test?Click to expand...

Yes. My first was just under 10 a week ago. So, I would've been thrilled with anything over 150!


----------



## Emmej

TTC74 said:


> Emmej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 485 hcg!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Do you find that out from a blood test?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. My first was just under 10 a week ago. So, I would've been thrilled with anything over 150!Click to expand...

Great news!!! I don't know if my gp will give me a blood test. I ovulate two eggs a month so I'd love to know!! 

Congratulations


----------



## jjbuttons

Met my mate tonigh and she announced she was 14 weeks preg! Was sooo hard to say I'm preg too! Happy for her as its her first :) kept it really well and said she hardly had anything first tri! Lucky lol


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is doing well. 

Having an iffy day. Hormones are in over drive and I've finally kicked cigarettes 100% I was weaning since the minute I got that BFP (please don't judge) and I was having a difficult time kicking it for good but, I think I finally did it. So, today I'm a little cranky but, over all feeling well. I keep staring at my U/S pic of the little peanut and praying and hoping that next time we go we see that awesome HB.

I'm having a difficult time with my friends. I'm the 1st to have a baby, one of the few who actually wants children and it wasn't very hard for me to conceive; therefore, I'm getting the cold shoulder from a lot of them. The one who is actively TTC seems VERY pissed off at me and the couple of ones who don't want kids have made some rather rude comments. I feel that I may be putting distance between some of them just for the sake of not stressing so hard about it. 

Ugh, sorry! Needed to vent.


----------



## jjbuttons

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Having an iffy day. Hormones are in over drive and I've finally kicked cigarettes 100% I was weaning since the minute I got that BFP (please don't judge) and I was having a difficult time kicking it for good but, I think I finally did it. So, today I'm a little cranky but, over all feeling well. I keep staring at my U/S pic of the little peanut and praying and hoping that next time we go we see that awesome HB.
> 
> I'm having a difficult time with my friends. I'm the 1st to have a baby, one of the few who actually wants children and it wasn't very hard for me to conceive; therefore, I'm getting the cold shoulder from a lot of theim. The one who is actively TTC seems VERY pissed off at me and the couple of ones who don't want kids have made some rather rude comments. I feel that I may be putting distance between some of them just for the sake of not stressing so hard about it.
> 
> Ugh, sorry! Needed to vent.

Well done hun and sorry they not being supportive don't think they are mates if behaving like that :( hugs hun xx


----------



## babydustcass

I've had some cramps today but more shooting pains up my cervix and onto my uterine wall or so it feels. Sharp short shooting pains. 

I am so bloated today too!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hope everyone is feeling well. 

Welcome to Bumblebee & Emmej 

Karry1412 - welcome! I'm the other way round, my first pregnancy I didnt have any symptoms for weeks. This time I already feel a bit of nausea and tiredness and I worry I am reading too much into them. I think I will find it difficult to believe its happening until I see the scan. 

TCBabyG2015 - Congrats on quitting the cigs! I know from experience how difficult that is so a big pat on the back. 

Sorry to hear your friends haven't been very supportive. It can be hard when your lives start taking different paths. It can be tough if you are ttc without success but I think its a shame she couldnt share your happiness.


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm so sorry to hear that you've been having issues with your friends, TTCBabyG! I really don't understand that mindset at all. We struggled to conceive and I was still thrilled for each of my friends that conceived quickly. Its not a race or a contest,and while its completely normal to feel jealous when someone conceives easily, that is no reason to shame that person or make them feel bad. Hopefully they will either come around, or you are able to find a more supportive group of friends :hugs: Huge congrats on quitting smoking, too! My husband is a smoker and I've watched him struggle with quitting many times. You should be very proud of yourself for your accomplishment! :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

You guys are so supportive. Thank you very much &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cowgirl07

Today At 5w5d I had a lot of spotting, we went down to the er and got to see our baby it's little heart was going at 103 bpm.


----------



## gypsymama

I had my first beta hcg at 12dpo and it was 51. Then on 14dpo, it was 160. Today, I called the Dr about the pain on my right side and he ordered another bhcg and it was only 291. It hasn't doubled and it's been 9 days since my last one. Has anyone ever had this happen? I can't talk to the Dr until tomorrow and I'm freaking out! :cry:


----------



## ehjmorris

Sorry ladies
Been busy with work and if im not working im sleeping haha
As for the cramps i have them on and off. 

Sorry your friends are not as supportive as they should be

Sorry if i have missed anyone had to read quickly as im at work


----------



## Miss Bellum

How great you could hear the hb cowgirl very reassuring. Glad all iswell.

Gypsy sorry no advice as they don't measure levels here but I hope everything is well. Hopefully your Dr will be able to give you more advice today:hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

gypsymama said:


> I had my first beta hcg at 12dpo and it was 51. Then on 14dpo, it was 160. Today, I called the Dr about the pain on my right side and he ordered another bhcg and it was only 291. It hasn't doubled and it's been 9 days since my last one. Has anyone ever had this happen? I can't talk to the Dr until tomorrow and I'm freaking out! :cry:

I don't know much about HCG but if it's meant to have doubled, then I would try to stay positive as 291 isn't far from double at all. Wish you all the best hun. :hugs: Stay positive! 

Ladies with morning sickness - any tips? I didn't have it with my first, other than two times I can recall which would pass in a few minutes. This time around I feel nauseous on and off all day, I wake up in the middle of the night feeling starving hungry, and by morning I'm hungry and nauseous altogether. I fancy no foods! I can really fancy something... But in the time it takes me to cook it or get it, I want to vomit at the thought of it. I'm drinking ginger tea every time it comes on and have crackers but anything else you girls find helps? Not complaining as I am so happy with our bean but it's quite miserable having nausea on and off all day isn't it? :( 

How are we all?


----------



## babydustcass

I found lemonade and ginger snaps or biscuits (from ikea in a massive christmas tin hehe) really helped with nausea. They are thin and crunchy, not too sweet but are delicious and really help stop nausea in its tracks. 
I have to go to the gym this morning but think I'll take it easy with some cross training and swimming. I'm always so worried to do too much but enjoy my workout time so will keep it up as long as I can until I'm just swimming.


----------



## jjbuttons

Will try lemonade :) crackers and choc digestive biccys help me so far with nausea


----------



## karry1412

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Having an iffy day. Hormones are in over drive and I've finally kicked cigarettes 100% I was weaning since the minute I got that BFP (please don't judge) and I was having a difficult time kicking it for good but, I think I finally did it. So, today I'm a little cranky but, over all feeling well. I keep staring at my U/S pic of the little peanut and praying and hoping that next time we go we see that awesome HB.
> 
> I'm having a difficult time with my friends. I'm the 1st to have a baby, one of the few who actually wants children and it wasn't very hard for me to conceive; therefore, I'm getting the cold shoulder from a lot of them. The one who is actively TTC seems VERY pissed off at me and the couple of ones who don't want kids have made some rather rude comments. I feel that I may be putting distance between some of them just for the sake of not stressing so hard about it.
> 
> Ugh, sorry! Needed to vent.

I'm not judging you in a bad way but totally in a good way! I've never smoked a day in my life but my brother did (or maybe does!) &, as someone else said, I have seen him struggle to quit so many times so a HUGE well done to you for managing to quit & for putting your little one first. That is a great achievement. And it's such a shame about your friends. Again as someone else has already said, it doesn't sound like they were proper friends to begin with :hugs:



Cowgirl07 said:


> Today At 5w5d I had a lot of spotting, we went down to the er and got to see our baby it's little heart was going at 103 bpm.

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat! That must have been so exciting! :happydance:



gypsymama said:


> I had my first beta hcg at 12dpo and it was 51. Then on 14dpo, it was 160. Today, I called the Dr about the pain on my right side and he ordered another bhcg and it was only 291. It hasn't doubled and it's been 9 days since my last one. Has anyone ever had this happen? I can't talk to the Dr until tomorrow and I'm freaking out! :cry:

I know nothing about HCG levels but hope everything goes well :hugs:



wanna-b-mummy said:


> Ladies with morning sickness - any tips? I didn't have it with my first, other than two times I can recall which would pass in a few minutes. This time around I feel nauseous on and off all day, I wake up in the middle of the night feeling starving hungry, and by morning I'm hungry and nauseous altogether. I fancy no foods! I can really fancy something... But in the time it takes me to cook it or get it, I want to vomit at the thought of it. I'm drinking ginger tea every time it comes on and have crackers but anything else you girls find helps? Not complaining as I am so happy with our bean but it's quite miserable having nausea on and off all day isn't it? :(
> 
> How are we all?

I find keeping a pack of digestive biscuits by the bed & nibbling two before I get up helps. Last time around nothing helped :nope:


----------



## Carlinator

gypsymama said:


> I had my first beta hcg at 12dpo and it was 51. Then on 14dpo, it was 160. Today, I called the Dr about the pain on my right side and he ordered another bhcg and it was only 291. It hasn't doubled and it's been 9 days since my last one. Has anyone ever had this happen? I can't talk to the Dr until tomorrow and I'm freaking out! :cry:

Oh sweety I'm sorry you're stressed and confused and worried. Like someone else said, it is still rising, so unfortunately you just gotta stay strong until you can see the doctor and find out what is going on for sure. I don't want to scare you but I did have a similar thing happen with my missed miscarriage, my hcg was rising but not as fast as they wanted (I can't remember the numbers) but I also had bleeding to signal there was something wrong. I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone! :hugs: But there have also been other cases of slow-rising hcg that turned into babies, it seems there's just no way to tell yet. No matter what happens we will all be here for you! 

Please try to stay strong and take a little time for yourself if you can :hugs:


----------



## gypsymama

Thank you so much for the encouraging words. I'm pretty devastated, to be honest. I'm a complete basket case right now, but I'm also trying to hold on to a little bit of hope. 

Dr wants me to repeat bhcg tomorrow or Thursday and then we'll come up with a plan after results are in. The waiting game is such torture.


----------



## Lavochain

Hi everyone, I was just wondering how you all are? I haven't posted for a little while again. I've got my first midwife appointment tomorrow and I'm scared to say the least. 

On another note everyone we have told is convinced that Spud is a boy, so me and OH are probably wrong with our prediction. Is it bad that I really want to use my girls name? :wacko:


----------



## dimmu

Yesterday I was moaning about lack of symptoms so of course today they have returned with vengeance. Breasts are sore and feeling pretty nauseous. I'm grateful for the reassurance but I do wonder if this is the start of the morning sickness, I had it quite bad with DD.
I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow so I guess the timing sounds about right.

Good luck with your appointment Lavochain, I still have to wait a few weeks for mine. Are you having many symptoms?


----------



## TTC74

I'm wondering the same thing about morning sickness (whether it's going to be bad this time). It wasn't with DDs but that was ages ago. And, so far, I'm only 4+6 and have already had a few bouts with nausea.


----------



## dimmu

I've had quite a few bouts of nausea already, think today's is the worst so far. I suppose there's a good chance it will develop into a full blown morning sickness. With DD mine started at around 7 weeks I think.


----------



## babydustcass

I haven't had any proper symptoms yet but I am still so early so time will tell. I am bloated though, really bloated and that's about it. I'm tired by early evening and struggling with gym sets. 
Aside from that I've not had the sore bobs, nausea, ms, not a lot unlike my first pregnancy with ds. But there is still time for things to u turn and I can't remember when my ms started with my dd pregnancy. 
I *feel like we are having another boy, hubs guesses boy too. I guessed the gender right with both of mine after just feeling like it'd be. 
Chinese calendars do predict me a boy so we shall see :haha:


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm so exhausted!! If I can get my son to nap, I think I might join him


----------



## tgrich

Nausea has been very off and on for me that's how it was with my other babies. Just enough to remind me I'm pregnant so I don't mind. I go for another ultrasound next wed just hoping to see a little bean in there. Mellipage I just laid my babies down and was able to get a two hour nap I was so relieved!


----------



## Monkei

sorry i havent posted in here i had my scan yeaterday and saw sac and yolk but i was only measuring 5 weeks when i thought i was 6 +4 so im feeling a little concerned epu have discarged me now to mw care as they said everything is fine. will be having a scan in 10 days time


----------



## Lavochain

dimmu said:


> Yesterday I was moaning about lack of symptoms so of course today they have returned with vengeance. Breasts are sore and feeling pretty nauseous. I'm grateful for the reassurance but I do wonder if this is the start of the morning sickness, I had it quite bad with DD.
> I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow so I guess the timing sounds about right.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment Lavochain, I still have to wait a few weeks for mine. Are you having many symptoms?

Much like you my symptoms keep going and then coming back. The one that has stuck with me is tiredness though. I haven't been physically sick yet however I'm getting a lot of heartburn and tummy pains from trapped wind etc. Not forgetting the major food aversions, my tastes change daily!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is doing well. Pretty good day here, a bit tired and thirsty but nothing too bad. 

Wanna-b-mummy sorry you have bad morning sickness. Hope it passes soon. 

Babdustcass, I am going to try to keep up with my work outs too. May swap to swimming once I qualify for free swims. All of our predictions came out boy too but we had a girl! 

Gypsymamma - Big hugs, hope you get some better answers following the retest. The waiting game is just the worst.

Hi Laovochain! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Should be absolutely fine though, first appointment is usually just paper work. With my first, most people suspected a boy. Our 20 week scan was inconclusive but we were told probably a boy and then out popped our gorgeous girl! Not bad all that you would like to use your girl's name. I was pleased to have a girl as I liked all of our girl names but wasnt sure about boys names. 


Dimmu sounds like a rough day hope you feel better soon 

TTC74 - I'm wondering too, during my first I only got a bit of nausea during second trimester but I've had few bouts it already. Hope both of us dont suffer too badly. 

Mellipage - hope you were able to get a nap 

Tgrich - glad you were able to get a nap. How exciting to have a scan! Hope it goes well. 

Monkie - How scary! Glad all seems to be ok with the bean fingers crossed its all ok now


----------



## ehjmorris

I find the ginger biscuits help me when i feel nauseous, 

Im sure everything will be okay Monkei, we are all here if you need to vent.

Are you all going to find out the sex before birth?


----------



## Autumn leaves

Hi everyone, Just found out I'm pregnant with baby number one! I'll be due July 26th. We have booked an early scan for 9 weeks following an early loss a few months back so I'm counting down the days!

Look forward to this journey and seeking help from second timers! :winkwink:

Will definitely be finding out the sex!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Autumn!

Anyone else suuuuuuuuuper crabby and irritable? Its awful :(


----------



## TTC74

I'm having tons of uterine sensations combined with gas and bloating today. That has left me freaking out at times thinking that I'm "cramping." After last BFP's ectopic demise, I fear that I won't get a tad of comfort until after I see my little bean in-utero.


----------



## not_so_easy

gypsymama said:


> I had my first beta hcg at 12dpo and it was 51. Then on 14dpo, it was 160. Today, I called the Dr about the pain on my right side and he ordered another bhcg and it was only 291. It hasn't doubled and it's been 9 days since my last one. Has anyone ever had this happen? I can't talk to the Dr until tomorrow and I'm freaking out! :cry:

Hi gypsy - not sure if anyone responded to ur post but I think I recall that u also had some issues with spotting, correct? I am a little confused about the dates, how far along u r n when u took ur bloods. I don't know if u heard back from ur doc, but I hope u were able to get some good news. I was spotting and felt pain on my left side which was really scary. I got my bloods taken at about 6.5 weeks and was at 10k. Then spotting and pain got worse and went in for us and been was okay. I hope u end up in the same situation. Keeping my fingers crossed for good news for u!


----------



## Miss Bellum

ehjmorris said:


> I find the ginger biscuits help me when i feel nauseous,
> 
> Im sure everything will be okay Monkei, we are all here if you need to vent.
> 
> Are you all going to find out the sex before birth?

 I think I want to find out the sex so I know if we are going to need to get boy things or not. Not that the ultrasound always gets it right



Autumn leaves said:


> Hi everyone, Just found out I'm pregnant with baby number one! I'll be due July 26th. We have booked an early scan for 9 weeks following an early loss a few months back so I'm counting down the days!
> 
> Look forward to this journey and seeking help from second timers! :winkwink:
> 
> Will definitely be finding out the sex!

Welcome & congratulations, hope all goes well at the scan. 



Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, Autumn!
> 
> Anyone else suuuuuuuuuper crabby and irritable? Its awful :(

 I do seem to be a lot snappier at the moment. Trying to keep it under control but it is difficult.


----------



## RedButterfly

Mind if I join in?! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## babydustcass

I will definitely be finding out the sex asap. I am so impatient, I could never wait. It's a surprise on the day of the scan or the day of the birth either way. I admire those with the will power to save it for the birth day.


----------



## babydustcass

Autumn leaves said:


> Hi everyone, Just found out I'm pregnant with baby number one! I'll be due July 26th. We have booked an early scan for 9 weeks following an early loss a few months back so I'm counting down the days!
> 
> Look forward to this journey and seeking help from second timers! :winkwink:
> 
> Will definitely be finding out the sex!

Hello and welcome
We are due the same day!
Best of luck with your scan we are having a 9 week on too just before xmas

Is anyone else spotty! I feel like a teenager again :(


----------



## ehjmorris

Ive found im less patient lately and snap at my partner for nothing, just tired


----------



## TTC74

I had my first episode of severe moodiness last night. I was snapping at everyone. 

I waited to find out the sex for DDs, but I'm not going to wait this time. As a matter of fact, I'm hoping we can find out after the harmony test but I'm reading online that the lab won't tell you gender after that test even though they could. I don't know how true that is.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

TTC, my moodiness has been quite rampant too! It comes out of nowhere and I just need to vent it out and even as I'm moaning and shouting I'm thinking "you're being really mean! Stop!" But I can't! :haha:

Well I'm contending with all day nausea over here :sick: on and off all day long with half an hour breaks in between. I've yet to be physically sick. I just feel constantly travel sick and can't face any kind of food (yet am constantly hungry). Just went and got a load of ice pops and ice lollies as well as lots of biscuits and crackers. Hoping eating biscuits before getting out of bed will help ease the morning sickness that happens as soon as I open my eyes!


----------



## dimmu

Ever since I was just horrible to husband on Sunday I've tried to keep my moodiness under control and be a bit more aware of my words and behaviour. I do struggle to keep calm with DD at times though, I just don't have any patience now and keep snapping. :( 

I was really nauseous yesterday, was even considering throwing up, but today seems better again so far. The symptoms just seem to fluctuate day to day!


----------



## SCgirl

My main issue has been exhaustion. I've been going to bed by 9 and sleeping till at least 7:30! (Hubby has about lost patience with dealing with the baby in the evening though- can't say I blame him!) I've also had a few random emotional breakdowns- those are always fun...
Yesterday I was freaking out b/c I still got a 2-3 on CBD, but I got the 3+ today. Time to stop testing- first scan is in 12 days.
I got my BFP at 3w3d, pos on digi at 3w5d, 2-3 weeks at 4w4d, and 3+ at 5w4d. (Last time I got 3+ at 5w1d, for anyone wondering!) 
I also just learned that a good friend of mine is 8w along and just had a good scan! Thrilled for her, and that we could have babies very close together, but now feel like I need to keep mine a secret because it's her first and I don't want to take anything away from that!


----------



## karry1412

gypsymama - Hope all goes well for you & your next results are much better. Thinking of you :hugs:

Lavochain - Good luck with the appointment! Can't wait to hear how you get on.

dimmu - Like you, I'm grateful for the reassurance from the nausea but I'm definitely hoping it doesn't get any worse! I don't know if I could cope with HG again :sick: I've to wait a couple of weeks for my first appointment too. The time is dragging!

Monkei - I'm sure everything is fine! It's so easy to get dates mixed up. It doesn't sound like your doctor saw any reason for concern & I'm sure you'll be reassured at your next scan (which is only around the corner).

ehjmorris - We'll definitely be find out! Are you? I was convinced I was pregnant with a girl the last time & was in total shock when they told be it was actually a boy! I'm glad I found out in advance because I was so sure! Also, I love crocheting so I want to make our babies "coming home" outfit (or at least part of it) so I'd love to finally be able to use pinks instead of blues! (I've already started crocheting for the new baby using mint green! :haha:)

Autumn leaves - Welcome! Hope you have a great nine months ahead & good luck with your scan! Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

TTC74 - That sounds so scary but hopefully it's just your body making room for your new little one. I'm feeling pretty ok but still won't relax until I get a scan so I can only imagine how you are :hugs:

RedButterfly - Welcome! Hope you're feeling good & enjoy the next nine months :flower:

wanna-b-mummy - I'm doing the same! I have a pack of plain biscuits beside the bed. I find grazing all day seems to be helping me. Hunger definitely makes it worse so hopefully you can try eat something, even something small. Like one of my (many!!) snacks yesterday was just two grapes but it staved off the nausea for another while. Hope you're ok :hugs: It was week 7 that it really hit for me last time & today marks the beginning of week 6 so I'm pretty nervous about what's ahead!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh Karry1412 that sounds like a great idea :) my mum is actually crocheting a green blanket too!
And yes we want to find out the sex but at the same time i want it to be a surprise... but all the gender predictions online say im having a girl, this pregnancy is different to my sons so it may just be a girl


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, red butterfly! When are you due?


----------



## RedButterfly

Karry1412 - Thanks :flower: I love being pregnant except for the spd I get half way through! 

Hope everyone enjoys the next nine months!


----------



## 2b4us

Ugh, anybody else tired, but having really crappy sleeps???


----------



## jalilma

I need new toothpaste... All of the sudden I can not stand the taste of the one I have! Blech!


----------



## MelliPaige

Another extremely emotional day, I can't even talk about leaving my son for work without tearing up. I took another personal day, hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. Sorry for not replying to everyone out joining in on many conversations, im a little busy but I love being part of this group!

ETA: happy 5 weeks to my new little baby love!


----------



## RedButterfly

Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, red butterfly! When are you due?

From lmp, 16 July.


----------



## TTC74

2b4us said:


> Ugh, anybody else tired, but having really crappy sleeps???

Yes! I was just telling dh that we need to be settling in early tonight so that I can try to catch up on my sleep. I just can't seem to sleep through the night well right now even though I'm exhausted!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome redbutterfly :wave:!! And congrats!!

That sucks that some of you are have such horrible nausea already. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and in the pregnancy that I had MS it started at 6 weeks so I'm holding my breath! I can't believe how bloated I am though and DH jokes that I'm already showing.... not funny! 

Is anyone using a pregnancy app? What are your favorites? I have 2 and I really like the "pregnancy ++" app.

16 days until my first scan :coffee:.


----------



## Babylove100

OMG is anyone suffering with trapped wind....sooooo painful!!

I'm using Ovia, Pregnancy+ and What to expect when your expecting apps


----------



## dimmu

I've downloaded the glow app but will look into others as well.

Hmmmm I wonder if I'm starting to develop evening sickness. Felt really nauseous this time yesterday, today I've been fine but just started to feel nauseous again about an hour ago. I feel like I could actually be sick now. Anyone else had evening instead of morning sickness?


----------



## Hollynesss

I use a couple of different apps (the bump, babycenter, mayo clinic) but I'm not particularly attached to any of them. I've heard Sprout is great (thanks DandJ!) and plan to download it.


----------



## DandJ

Yes, I've been using Sprout which shows a 3D version of what you baby looks like each week with info bullets of how the baby is growing and what the size the baby is. Unfortunately, there is only a 14 day trial then you have to pay $3.99 I believe - but worth it in my opinion! I also still have FertilityFriend which gives you the same text information as Sprout but Sprout is cooler!

I also have waves of nausea. I saw my baby & their heartbeat at 120bpm!! The technician was so happy and says I'm measuring perfectly by 1 day ahead. -beams- :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oo DandJ congrats!

I saw bub yesterday at 6+4 too, was measuring 6+5, heartbeat was 123 bpm!


----------



## DandJ

How cool WantsaLittle1! We're almost exactly the same with ours!


----------



## Lavochain

Thanks to everyone for the luck<3

It was really simple and straightforward both the midwife and her student were super efficient and I have my booking appointment (2nd Dec.) and my first scan set up!!! The 21st December is our date so we're really happy that it will be before Christmas. I can't believe that I'm 7 weeks already, time has flown. 

Hope you're all well. So sorry that I don't respond to everyone individually, it's just when I get chance to come on here there are 4 new pages haha 
No issue with having an active group though ladies. :D


----------



## jalilma

As if it's possible I am MORE tired the last few days then I have been... And I thought I was bone dead tired before. I just want to make it through the day without feeling like I'm going to fall right over and sleep .. Yes I am emotional.. And yes I am near tears as I write this and yes I'm stuck at work for the next 3 hours!


----------



## RedButterfly

Babylove100 said:


> OMG is anyone suffering with trapped wind....sooooo painful!!
> 
> I'm using Ovia, Pregnancy+ and What to expect when your expecting apps

Yes with the trapped wind! Especially in the morning.. Oow!


----------



## Monkei

im getting annoyed now waiting for my re scan date to come through ! i need to go to the doctors and get them to refer me to the mw but i dont even know how far along i am or anything i feel in limbo ! meant to have booking in at 8 weeks but who knows im asuming im 5/6 weeks now but who knows. im exhausted, keep being sick and my boobs are horrendously painful! on top of it all dd keeps waking 3/4 times a night and is up and awake by 3 am i seriously cant cope and work doesnt help 4 hours a day washing up bending over a sink ! rant over i cant wait for tri 1 to be over i hate the worry :(


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi Redbutterfly! Congrats.

Babydustcass, no spots but have come up with coldsores instead

TTC74 - I hadnt heard that about the harmony test, seems a bit odd. Early night for us too. 

Wanna-be-mummy - sounds rough hope you feel better soon 

Dimmu - glad you feel better x

Scgirl - Hope your scan goes well. How exciting to be having a baby close to your friend. That happened to me last time and it was lovely. I know she is tcc at the moment so hope it happens again! 

Karry1412 - Hope the next week does well and you dont end up suffering lots of symptoms. 

2b4us - Yep. I am tired but having trouble sleeping which is annoying. But I think today was more due to lg then bean as she thought it would be great to be up a 3, 4 and 5.30. 

Jalimlam - Hugs, sound like a rough night, hope the rest of your shift flies by. 

Mellipage - Hugs, sounds like its been a tough day. Hope tomorrow is better. 

Luvmyfam - Yeah, not a very funny joke. Fingers crossed you dont get bad sickness this time round. I'm not using any apps - what sort of things do they do? Wow, scan date already!

Babylove100 - Hope the trapped wind goes soon. 

Dandj & wantsalittleone What fab news! So pleased both your bubs are doing well.

Lavochain - Great that your appointment went so well and you have your scan booked in already. This is a pretty fast moving group and its hard to keep up! 

Monkei - I sympathise my lg keeps waking too. It makes it really hard. In our area you call the midwife direct without going to the docs, is it similar in your area? They are generally pretty good at helping to work out what date you need to come in. I hate all the worry and waiting in first trimester too.


----------



## babydustcass

I am super bloated... baby bloat :haha: I had it with both my previous pregnancies and it never goes until I start to get a real bump. Out come the leggings :/


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I've been using Nuture which, is the pregnancy app from Glow. I used Glow to track my period and fertile days. I've also been told to download Ovia.

Leggings have been my best friend for a while now lol. All my work pants are real snug already.


----------



## Monkei

no in my area the doctor has to refer you so i need to go in this week as it takes a while to get an appointment at the hospital work are not going to be happy with me having time of for scans etc as they say its only four hours hopefully ill get booking in appointment in the christmas holidays as im off from the 18th till the 5th :) im struggling this time as my dd dad left me and im struggling to see that my partner is actually going to be there for both my children. i feel really clingy and needy and its annoying me.


----------



## ehjmorris

Wow few pages to catch up on this morning :)

Congrats and welcome redbutterfly! 

I have had a few spots this time round, really unattractive isnt it haha

Ttc74 what is a harmony test?

I agree with all you ladies about being ridiculously tired, im in bed by like 8.30 most nights and still wake up tired!

I use a few apps like ff, pregnancy +, nurture, and what to expect lol i couldn't decide which one i liked best


----------



## jGo_18

hello ladies! now that i'm caught up on the thread - i'm hoping i can join?

Just found out a few days ago that i'm expecting baby #2 - edd July 28th 2016!
my wife and i were trying for about 9 months - via donor - so it's a huge relief to see our efforts pay off.

i'm feeling quite nervous and poas daily just to see those gorgeous two lines (i'll be 4 weeks tomorrow - got my bfp early at 3wks+3days).


----------



## TTC74

Harmony test is a genetic blood test done at 10 weeks if you fit into one of their high risk categories. It detects chromosomal defects.


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Ladies... I'm hoping I can join?

I'm due with my second on July 3rd... so 7 weeks, 3 days today. And nauseous is an understatement. I'm on 3 pills of diclegis/day and it cut down on the puking, but I'm still too queasy to eat and barely get anything down besides fluids! I am bedridden... which sucks. I've lost like 10 lbs (and I was only 115 to start) and I'm so weak! Any others feeling just as miserable?? Hoping it passes SOON!!!

Congrats to everyone here!!! Looking forward to getting big bellies with you all!! xo


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh okay well that test sounds like a good idea to rule out any chromosomal defects


----------



## jalilma

Was hoping to see you here jgo!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Jgo and BabyD!


----------



## gypsymama

Looks like I'm out, ladies. My beta hcg levels are decreasing and I started spotting tonight. :cry: The only thing I can hope for at this point is that I miscarry naturally and that it's not an ectopic. I will speak to Dr tomorrow to find it what the game plan is, but not much I can do at this point except grieve, take some time to come to terms with this and try again when I'm ready. 

Thank you for all the words of support and encouragement. I hope you all have healthy pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

Gypsymama i am so sorry, i do hope that its not an ectopic and you miscarry naturally. I wish you all the best for the future


----------



## WantsALittle1

gypsymama, I am so so sorry :( I am hoping your recovery is quick and without complication, and that you are able to take the time you need for healing and rest


----------



## Hollynesss

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry, gypsy :(


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh gypsy, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

I'm so sorry gypsy mama. I hope you are able to miscarry naturally and find peace to try again soon. Take care xx wishing you all the very best


----------



## babydustcass

TTC74 said:


> Harmony test is a genetic blood test done at 10 weeks if you fit into one of their high risk categories. It detects chromosomal defects.

We are having the harmony panorama privately. It's a little pricey but peace of mind, we get a scan through it too which will be lovely before christmas. I've never had one before however this is baby #3 and for some irrational feelings I need my mind put at ease as soon a possible. And maybe even find out the gender they propose to be 99% accurate :haha:


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so sorry gypsy :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee117

I'm so sorry Gypsy! Sending you big hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## dimmu

Really sorry to hear that gypsymama.:(


----------



## ehjmorris

Hope all are well xx


----------



## HarboroughMum

Hello! Just tested positive. So nervous. It doesn't feel really and feels like I need to do lots of tests to keep checking.

Period isn't due until Tuesday. Roughly 3weeks6days and due around 29th July x


----------



## Babylove100

Welcome and congrats HarboroughMum! :happydance:


----------



## HarboroughMum

Thank you!! Feeling so sick! Iv had major poops going on too! Thought I had a stomach bug..

I'm so nervous :(


----------



## Miss Bea

I'm so sorry Gyspy, thinking of you x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

JgO! Happy to see you here :hugs:

So sorry to hear Gypsy <3 hoping you miscarry naturally :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jjbuttons

Had my booking bloods done urgh now to wait to see midwife Monday :) felt Okish during day at work today but keep going on and off :s

I too bloaty and gassy! 

Hope everyone ok (or as ok as they can be) x sorry gypsy to see this x


----------



## Miss Bellum

Gypsy, so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hope everyone is doing well. Had a pretty good day here despite an 5am start. Getting pretty fed up with the early starts now. 

Monkei, its tough when you have so much on your plate. Hope everything works out with your partner 

Welcome & congratulations, jgo what a relief, so pleased its happened for you. I still pos too, the first few weeks are so nerve wracking!


Welcome BabyD225, congratulations! Sounds you are having a very rough time of it, hope you feel better soon x I've been pretty lucky so far and only have a little nausea. But it has started earlier this time round so I hope it doesnt get worse. 

Welcome & congrats HarboroughMum. The first few weeks are pretty worrying aren't they? I still keep checking tests too. 

JJjbuttons seems things are moving pretty smoothly. Glad you feel a bit better.


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm so emotional, I miss my husband and my child, my job is only seasonal but I don't think I can last a few more months. My husband wants me to wait until after Christmas but I really don't think I can. It's been really hard before this baby but now it's like I literally can't handle it. I work in a call center and between calls all I can think of is how much I want to be home with my son more. Even if all I do all day is change a poopy diaper and feed a little tummy. 
I've always wanted to be a stay at home mom to little boys and I feel like I'm missing my chance right now. He is the most well behaved toddler and I want to experience that, I just miss being home with me sweet full time, not just breakfast dinner and bed, I have his whole school career for that. I also feel like his time as my one and only is coming to an end and I want to spend as much time with him as possible before I have a newborn distraction..I'm just so emotional about everything..My last pregnancy I had my husband because he had just lost his job and this pregnancy we are spending most of everyday away from each other and I just want our little family together all the time, even though I know that's unrealistic. Sorry to ramble, I just felt like I needed to get it out


----------



## Miss Bellum

MelliPaige I can understand where you are coming from. I like our family to spend as much time together as possible. It must be really hard with your husband away a lot. If you do have to hang on till Christmas, hope the time flies past for you.


----------



## BabyD225

Gypsy so sorry.. I hope you go naturally too... xo

Melli--- this whole process is emotional, and Im sure with your husband away it makes it intolerable. If you have to work until christmas, it's a few weeks away and it will fly by. Cherish every minute you do have with your son right now and the time will fly... I've been there. Hang in girl! xo


----------



## Monkei

sorry gypsy :(


----------



## ehjmorris

I hope you feel better soon mellipaige :) sorry its such an emotional Rollercoaster for you atm


----------



## not_so_easy

I'm so sorry gypsy...sending u lotsa hugs and strength!


----------



## babydustcass

Aww melli that must be so hard. But it's not for much longer. Hang in there, this is such an emotional time and I completely empathise with all your feelings about wanting to be with your son and husband. Hang in there, :hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

Gypsy I'm so sorry :hugs: :(


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome jgo and babyd!! Congrats!

Mellie I totally empathize. It's so hard to be a working mom sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## HarboroughMum

I'm really suffering with feeling sick all day. Not been sick -yet- but my god. I constantly feel travel sick.



Is anyone hoping for a certain sex?


----------



## ehjmorris

I am secretly hoping for another boy but either one would be great still


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Melli, you poor thing. I really do feel for you. This is such a hard time and an emotional one. I feel very clingy at the moment, I miss my little boy the whole time he's at nursery and just feel very homey like I just want to be cocooned up for the next few weeks. Wish I could do something to help. But sometimes just knowing we understand and feel similar can help! 



HarboroughMum said:


> I'm really suffering with feeling sick all day. Not been sick -yet- but my god. I constantly feel travel sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone hoping for a certain sex?


Harborough, sorry to hear you're sick all day. So am I. I sympathise. I spend pretty much every day all day feeling travel sick. It's horrible and miserable. Just doing the school run is so hard as the whole way there I'm scared I'm going to throw up. I had such a lovely pregnancy with my little boy so this really is a shock to the system.


----------



## dimmu

My evening sickness has also developed into a full time all day nausea/travel sickness. This morning I woke up thirsty and had a glass of orange juice and it came back up five minutes later, great!:(

Has anyone, especially in the UK, been prescribed anything for morning sickness yet? I work full time and I think it's gonna get hard to keep up with work if it gets any worse than this. I was the same last time I was pregnant and had to tell my then boss really early on about the pregnancy.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I haven't yet been sick, mine is just severe nausea all day with the inability to be sick. Perhaps it's because I'm not really eating much :( I've come close. So I haven't yet been to the doctor. Considering it though as I cannot spend the next few weeks in bed. I have work, a degree course, a little one :( it's so hard. I hate to moan but it really is so bloody hard.


----------



## dimmu

I know wanna-b-mummy, it is really hard. At the same time though as sick and horrid as I feel I'm still grateful for my symptoms as at least it means things are progressing.
I'm the opposite of you, I have to keep eating, as soon as I stop I start feeling sick. With my last pregnancy the vomiting lasted until maybe 13-14 weeks, but the nausea and travel sickness never ended. I ended up putting on lots of weight as I started feeling sick and dizzy as soon as I stopped eating/felt hungry. And of course unhealthy stuff worked so much better than healthy stuff. If I had a banana I started feeling sick again 20 minutes later.:(


----------



## Babylove100

I am exactly the same!! The only time I don't feel sick is when I'm actually eating!!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

:hugs: Girls.

I'm the same! Once I've eaten, it can help, but it's the managing to eat whilst feeling so nauseous that's hard.

And I agree. I moan, but I am so beyond grateful that there's a little bean growing in there.


----------



## Hollynesss

I am actually jealous of all of your nausea and morning sickness. :haha: Other than fatigue, moodiness and very occasional wave of nausea if I go too long without eating, I don't "feel" pregnant. I just want to start really feeling like I'm pregnant. My first ultrasound is still 12 days away and it's killing me! :lol: I take comfort in the fact that I've had no cramping or spotting, so love bug is still in there!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollyness yes! And even occasional nausea is still a great sign. In fact it's perfect haha--the nausea is there to reassure you that baby is okay, but it's not there enough to make life miserable!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hollynesss said:


> I am actually jealous of all of your nausea and morning sickness. :haha: Other than fatigue, moodiness and very occasional wave of nausea if I go too long without eating, I don't "feel" pregnant. I just want to start really feeling like I'm pregnant. My first ultrasound is still 12 days away and it's killing me! :lol: I take comfort in the fact that I've had no cramping or spotting, so love bug is still in there!

I agree with you Holly! I almost wish I had MS, I've had none. I've only had maybe one or two waves of nausea this whole time. 

I do get the occasional cramp but, it feels more like a gas pain. No spotting or bleeding though so I know peanut is still in there.


----------



## Carlinator

I've been having a bit of weird nausea since yesterday, it comes in waves and feels like hunger or a cold spot in my stomach. I'm trying to eat currently. Attempting two meals a day instead of the one I was eating, and trying to get a snack or glass of water in more frequently too. If this nausea keeps up or gets worse I don't know how I'm ever going to be able to eat enough.

Had to re-book my OB appointment for Monday, and I think I should be about 6wk2days - I am really hoping he does an internal U/S and I hear a heartbeat but I know it may still be a little early.


----------



## jjbuttons

Told boss today as found it such a struggle and keep going loo to either wee or feel like will be sick but such a relief she knows as now feel supported at work if need a break or not worrying about going loo all the time lol

Already thinking I'm showing (prob so much bloat) anyone else?

X


----------



## Monkei

ahhh ive been craving an ice blast drink for two weeks now had to make my own and now i need more but no energy to do it ! im already showing work knew but i say my big boss who i havent seen for three weeks and she asked if i was sure on my dates xx


----------



## dimmu

That must be such a relief jjbuttons. I've told a couple of people at work, but not my boss or the HR. Would like to be a bit further along before I say anything but we'll see how it goes with this ongoing nausea. Thankfully I haven't been sick since this morning, just have to keep eating all the time to keep the nausea at bay, I'm sure that will make people suspicious soon as well!

I definitely have a bloat building up! Anyone brave enough to share any bump (bloat) pictures yet?!:)
x


----------



## RedButterfly

I've got the bloat. I'm just off in the bath. I'll brave a photo :blush:


----------



## jjbuttons

Yeah it defo has helped :) will brave a bloat photo lol be interesting to see if all same lol


----------



## RedButterfly

Excuse my backside ladies! :haha: Will be 6 weeks tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







20151120_192031-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jjbuttons

Bloat pic ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jjbuttons

Redbutterfy nice bump hun :) love the tattoo x


----------



## Hollynesss

very nice, ladies!!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Bloat bump 7 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HarboroughMum

Omg I'm so bloated too that my jeans are getting too tight, but not put any weight on thank god!

I'm so hormonal. Iv already fell out with my partner 3 x today. I feel like such a bitch :(


----------



## HarboroughMum

Omg I'm so bloated too that my jeans are getting too tight, but not put any weight on thank god!

I'm so hormonal. Iv already fell out with my partner 3 x today. I feel like such a bitch :(


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Such cute bumps! I just look heavier than I already am with this bloat.


----------



## dimmu

Some lovely bumps here!!:)
I'll try and post my 6wk bloat on my mobile, let's see if it works..

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/Mobile%20Uploads/20151118_145807_zpsacjrpvjs_edit_1448050283341_zpsj6wvi2zn.jpg

Lol looks massive but guess it worked!


----------



## SCgirl

I don't have bloat- I've just looked 5m pregnant since having my son almost 11m ago :(


----------



## RedButterfly

I just look fat against you ladies :haha:


----------



## Carlinator

Aw beautiful bumps everyone! And I agree red butterfly very elegant tattoo. Tim Burton makes the awesomest movies! I don't know if Corpse Bride may be my new favorite...
I guess I will chime in with my bloat :) I feel silly because I am often this bloated naturally. 

Those boobs tho. :haha:

Oh also I am in a much better mood because me & hubby had my friend take "after session" photos of us in wedding attire because our wedding was rained out, and I was less than thrilled with the indoor pictures. Those came out much better, but it was so painful squeezing the dress over my chest!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DandJ

I'm not gonna post my fat, sorry! But Carlinator, do I spy rainbow colored hair?!?!?! I want to see more pictures of that beauty!! *___*


----------



## luvmyfam

Here is my before (taken a couple days before bfp just in case!) and todays bloat bump vs "this is my 3rd pregnancy" bump:haha:.
 



Attached Files:







3820.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5









3867.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## luvmyfam

Loving all the bloat bumps:thumbup::thumbup:!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hey ladies

I agree in feeling greatful to even be feeling sick :) 

Ill post a pic of my baby bloat :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Here you go xx

Love all the pics ladies
 



Attached Files:







20151120_063310_opt.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm in.. Well was in the process of getting Tim Burton films down my leg. What you can't see is I have Edward Scissor hands underneath Jack and Sally.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Gorgeous bumps everyone! 

RedButterfly don't say that, you are divine!

Carlinator I second the awesomeness of your hair color 

Luvmyfam, I did a 'just in case' before photo too haha


----------



## WantsALittle1

BTW, is anyone else spending waaaayyy too much time in really frumpy sweatpants these days? :blush: Can't stand jeans or regular pants these days, it's all about sweatpants and exercise clothes


----------



## ehjmorris

Im living in tights atm


----------



## luvmyfam

Yes! In living in leggings and I change to my sweats as soon as I get home!


----------



## KimmieHawkins

I'm 24 and due July 28th


----------



## dimmu

I'm really loving all the bump pictures, so nice to compare everyone's bloat with mine lol!

I'm definitely living in tights and leggings at the moment, even for work it's just loose dresses with tights/leggings now.

What's everyone doing with bras? My old bras were getting uncomfortable so I got some cheap primark ones that are not underwired. But now just two weeks later I'm bulging out of them as well.


----------



## babydustcass

Hehe these are the cutest pics ever! I love baby bloat. Its about the only thing that makes me feel pregnant. I was buying a sleep sack from John lewis 2 days ago and the lady asked me when I was due :haha: made me feel good!

Oh yep!! Leggings here and over sized jumpers and tips. I have actually been shopping this week for clothes I can happily expand in.


----------



## HarboroughMum

Is anyone else from the uk?


I had some awful nightmares last night and struggled to sleep. I'm actually less tired now I'm pregnant then I was before! Plus iv lost 3lb because I'm struggling to eat. Still overweight so it won't harm lol.

My stomach area feels so heavy inside iyswim.


Iv not even brushed my hair in 3 days. I feel gross lol. I need to get a grip! 

I had a huge argument last night because my partner thinks we should buy mostly second hand stuff, and I'm being a brat :(


----------



## babydustcass

Here my 4 week bloat with baby #3
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-21 09.05.23.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babydustcass

HarboroughMum said:


> Is anyone else from the uk?
> 
> 
> I had some awful nightmares last night and struggled to sleep. I'm actually less tired now I'm pregnant then I was before! Plus iv lost 3lb because I'm struggling to eat. Still overweight so it won't harm lol.
> 
> My stomach area feels so heavy inside iyswim.
> 
> 
> Iv not even brushed my hair in 3 days. I feel gross lol. I need to get a grip!
> 
> I had a huge argument last night because my partner thinks we should buy mostly second hand stuff, and I'm being a brat :(

I don't think you're being a brat, it's natural to want to buy new shiny things for your bubs. Things I wouldn't compromise on are carseats for safety reasons, pram mainly because we did that once before and the wheels stopped working properly just months in and we had nothing to fall back on in terms of warranty, mattress for hygiene reasons, high chair for hygiene reasons unless it was spotless. Bottles for hygienic reasoning again even though I've seen people selling them on ebay? 
Clothes ect in the early days are used so little so if your looking for next things I would personally hit one of their Early morning sales because the online resales of second hand really hold their value but in the same breath there are also some super inexpensive clothes from some shops like asda, primark and matalan and aren't even worth trying to buy second hand.
Toys are absolutely worth buying second hand I you can find them complete, they are really expensive to buy good quality in shops and people sell them for pennies at boot fairs. I know! I am one of those people giving away £30-£60 baby activities and toys for £2 at the yearly bootfair:blush:


----------



## HarboroughMum

Ahh thank you! Only thing he's said he wants second hand is the pram, but only because the ones I like are £900+, I'm going to tell him about the warranty and tell him it's worth it lol.


He's on a bloody good wage so don't see why we need to buy second hand anything! Grrr especially as this is his first and our last x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Your baby bloats are gorgeous! I have definite baby bloat because my jeans are more uncomfortable even though I've lost weight and can't face much food. I'm having to undo them and I'm currently in a huge pair of tracksuit bottoms which I never wear. 

Suffering again this morning :sick: Got a visitor this morning. Planning on crawling into bed and leaving dh to deal with little man after she's left.


----------



## jjbuttons

WantsALittle1 said:


> BTW, is anyone else spending waaaayyy too much time in really frumpy sweatpants these days? :blush: Can't stand jeans or regular pants these days, it's all about sweatpants and exercise clothes

Yep as soon as I get home from work straight in pj bottoms or if day off that's all I wear lol


----------



## dimmu

I got some sea-bands, I put them on before I got up this morning and there's been no vomiting. Nausea is still there but it's very mild, you just feel it in the background but I can live with that. I didn't think they'd work but maybe there's something to it!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Kimmie!


----------



## RedButterfly

Yup, I'm from the UK.

Bras.. I hate them! :haha: My boobs hurt so much. Even my sports bras are squashing my boobs which is a bit of a bugger when I go to the gym every day!


----------



## ehjmorris

I think getting some second hand stuff is good but like it was said earlier some things you need to buy new for hygiene purposes 
But each to their own


----------



## Polly Girl

Yep, UK here too, North East, 
Having an argument with my hubby at the moment about booking a private scan. I'll be 12 weeks on 20 December, but my midwife suggested I may not get my scan until after christmas, or even into the new year. I simply can't wait that long! He doesn't think it's worth it.....


----------



## jjbuttons

Super hormonal today cried twice lol hardly eaten anything today so hard when feel sick beforehand :(


----------



## Babylove100

I had my scan today, everything was perfect! So happy!! Still feeling really sick especially if I haven't eaten for a while!

Hope everyone's doing well.x


----------



## HarboroughMum

Just ate such a big meal for the first time in days, I feel so bloated now lol.

Going to look at baby shops on Monday &#128513;


----------



## Polly Girl

I won! Well, compromised! Quick dating scan booked for when I'm 12 weeks 1 day! Woo! Only £39! 
Can cancel if my NHS one comes through earlier and get a refund so hubby's happy. Later than I would like but hey! 
Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone had a good day. I actually got a lie in and didnt get up till 8am which made everything seem much easier. 

Nice bloat pics everyone! I'm too paranoid about my tummy to post any photos of it. 

Scgirl, I sympathise, I still have issues with my tummy too. Even had a few comments about expecting number 2 (when not pregnant) which never boosts your confidence. 

I like the tats RedButterfly

Carlinator - Love the mulicolour hair! Great news that your photos came out well. I love Tim Burton too, Nightmare before Christmas is my favorite. 

Hi KimmiHawkins, congratulations 

I'm ok for bras at the moment but last time I end up several cup sizes larger. Not looking forward it I hate bra shopping. 

HarboroughMum _ I'm in the UK too. Somethings are worth getting second hand, you can get bags of clothes which have barely between worn for a few quid. There are somethings which it's nice to buy new though. I kept most of our things from first time round so hoping to not need much this time. 

Pollygirl, its the other way round here, my oh is keen on getting an early scan but I'm not too sure if its worth it. Glad you were able to agree on getting a scan with your husband. 

Jjbuttons, sorry its been a rough day, hope tomorrow is better 

Babylove100 fab news about the scan, how reassuring.


----------



## BostonLover89

BLEH! 10 more days until my next appointment. Dr. said he should be able to find the heartbeat with the Doppler so I am really excited to go in and make sure everything is ok in there! 

We are getting ready to start our thanksgiving trip. We are spending it with DHs family and he is planning on telling them we are expecting. I am so excited to watch him tell them... which might be weird lol but I think it will be a precious moment. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## HarboroughMum

Just found out my dp might have to work away for 10 weeks!! No idea when it will start so it could be any time in my pregnancy or after I give birth. I'm so upset and stressed. I don't have anyone to come hospital appointments ect with me :(


----------



## Monkei

my next scan is 2nd december a week after its meant to be but at least theyre doing one im heading to the doctors on wednesday and then hopefully after that theyll refer me and ill get a booking in appointment and a scan date xx


----------



## TTC74

I had my first gnarly case of nausea this morning. I'm hoping it's not a sign of worsening things to come. Frankly, though, I'll live with whatever my body dishes out. I am beside myself happy this morning. With my ectopic pregnancy, my hcg level never got above a few hundred. Well, I just turned a weeks estimator 3+ which means I'm probably over 3K! I'm so excited to finally believe that this is my sticky bean!


----------



## Hollynesss

That is tough, Harborough :( I hope it falls in the second trimester where you're more likely to feel better and your dp won't miss anything important. 

It sounds like a bunch of us are scheduled for December 2nd appointments! I'm dying to see Love Bug and hear her heartbeat :cloud9: Since I don't feel pregnant, that reassurance will make a world of difference for me!


----------



## jjbuttons

Lucky mine isn't until few days after Xmas :( midwife app tomorrow tho still feel awful


----------



## luvmyfam

Horborough Im so sorry! That's so stressful especially because you have no idea when and you can't plan! :hugs:

I can't remember if I already said this here but my appointment is December 4th. It can't come soon enough! I hope some of you will post ultrasound pics in the meantime :).


----------



## 2b4us

Harborough that's really sucks and I sorry you have to deal with this. My DH works away a lot in the summer and when he's gone I have to look after everything by myself. I try to embrace it and when I've accomplished things I think to myself "Damn, I'm one independent woman!" It's almost empowering!

My first scan is Dec. 14. and I'll be just over ten weeks. Time seems to be dragging right now when I'm anxious to see that everything is alright with baby. 

Loving all the photos! I already had a little paunch to begin with, so not much has changed. Ha, I just can't suck it in anymore!


----------



## MelliPaige

TTC74 said:


> I had my first gnarly case of nausea this morning. I'm hoping it's not a sign of worsening things to come. Frankly, though, I'll live with whatever my body dishes out. I am beside myself happy this morning. With my ectopic pregnancy, my hcg level never got above a few hundred. Well, I just turned a weeks estimator 3+ which means I'm probably over 3K! I'm so excited to finally believe that this is my sticky bean!

Nausea is a good sign everything is ok! Mine fades in and out..I hate out and love it at the same time! Haha because at least I know my bean is ok


I had a dream last night that we bought a Doppler and found two heartbeats! That were then born at 11 weeks but were both healthy and survived at home without any nicu stay, they didn't have a gender yet haha


----------



## Abi 2012

Hi all I think I'm due July 9th although I have an emergency scan tomorrow due to bleeding so don't know how long I'll be with you guys for but thought I would pop by and say hi anyway xx


----------



## TTC74

My first scan will be on the 30th.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Abi! Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## Abi 2012

Thanks Hun I'll post here tomorrow when I'm home afterwards


----------



## dimmu

RedButterfly said:


> Yup, I'm from the UK.
> 
> Bras.. I hate them! :haha: My boobs hurt so much. Even my sports bras are squashing my boobs which is a bit of a bugger when I go to the gym every day!

Yeah I hate bras at the moment. With my last pregnancy I went from a rather humble B to DD/E quite early on and I'm fully expecting a repeat performance this time.


----------



## TTC74

Bras - I can relate! I thought my bbs were going to fall off by the end of the week. I thought that was just where I was in the pregnancy. Then, I went braless yesterday and it was wonderful! I'm going to try sports bras or something.


----------



## jjbuttons

Got an blocked duct on a boob not used for ages (stopped breastfeeding lo few weeks ago but only on other one) 

putting heat on it but not improved so will ask midwife tomorrow :s had it for two weeks and can see the lump :( 

Prob all part of preg hormones


----------



## ehjmorris

Sorry Harborough i do hope it gets better for you 

I hate all bras atm, my boobs are not sore just hard to fit into anything so i will have to go and get some comfy ones soon

I cant wait to see all your scan pics! My next one will be at 12weeks just before xmas :)


----------



## RedButterfly

Can't exactly go bra less at the gym! Probably wack myself in the face while on the treadmill :haha:

My boobs hurt and I don't fit in them. Plus I hate bra shopping!


----------



## Miss Bellum

HaboroughMum - What a shame, so frustrating there is no set time for it so you could at least plan for it. Do you have any family or friends to come with you?

Monkie - great news on the scan 

TTC74 - Sorry about the sickness but fingers crossed its a good sign for a sticky bean. 

Hollyness, I never feel pregnant either till I see a scan. So exciting, not long to go for yours now! 

Jjbuttons - hope you feel better soon 

2b4us - I hate waiting for scans too, seems endless. 

Melliepage - what a funny dream! Maybe a hint of twins on the way?

Abi 2012 - Welcome, fingers crossed all goes well with your scan. I do hope you will be able to stick around.

Dimmu - I hate bra shopping too, end up doing so much of it!


----------



## karry1412

jGo_18, BabyD225. HarboroughMum & KimmieHawkins - Welcome! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months :flower:

gypsymama - I am so incredibly sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you :hugs:

ehjmorris - Don't pay too much heed to the gender predictors! I tried them this time & I was predicted a boy. Just for fun I entered my details for my pregnancy with my son & I was predicted a girl! :haha: So far this pregnancy is the exact same as my sons so I'm guessing I'm having another boy. Either that or I just have awful pregnancies either way!

luvmyfam - Hope you avoid the nausea for another while yet! Mine has definitely kicked in. And I'm using the Glow Nuture app too.

dimmu - I tend to have 24 hour sickness so evening sickness is definitely a thing!

jjbuttons - Good luck with your midwife appointment!

HarboroughMum - I'm hoping for a girl! I'll be happy either way but I'd love a little girl & can't imagine never having a daughter. I already have a gorgeous little man. Are you hoping for a certain sex yourself? That really sucks about your dp. Hopefully he'll get it out of the way well before birth :hugs:

SCgirl - I'm totally with you on looking 5m!! Except my son is almost 20 months! :blush:

WantsALittle1 - I'm definitely spending a lot of time in sweatpants... when I get out of my pyjamas! :haha:

Abi 2012 - Hope all goes well with the scan :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

I am fairly freaked out because I had some spotting last night. It seemed to be quite a bit but in reality it probably wasn't that much really & it was light pink & watery (sorry!). I'm so hoping everything is ok. I haven't had any since. I've also been sick twice since (once last night & once this morning) so hopefully that's a sign that the hormones are still rising & everything is ok :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

Karry - Ive read that tons of women experience normal spotting in the first trimester. I'll bet you're one of those women. Still, I know it would freak me out if I spotted! So, I'm sending calming thoughts your way.


----------



## ehjmorris

Karry if you are concerned definitely go and get it checkout but it could be perfectly normal for this pregnancy 

Nah i just thought i would try the predictions for fun, this time is different with my son so i am thinking a girl


----------



## TTC74

Oh I can't wait to try Ramsey's Theory - speaking of predictions. My scan is in one week. So, I'll be able to give it a guess then.


----------



## frangi33

Hey ladies may I join?

I'm due July 31st so just on the edge and will no doubt be late lol!

This is my 4th pregnancy after having 2 chemicals in the last 2 months and I have a dd who is 3.

I'm crossing my fingers and toes that this bean is a sticky one. I can't help but think that the last 2 we're boys and thats why they didn't stick around, this one must be a girl as seems to be holding on!

I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you over the next 8-9 months x


----------



## karry1412

Thanks TTC74 & ehjmorris :hugs: I don't even think the hospital would do anything this early on so I'm just chilling at home with my little boy. I feel pretty ok & have had no spotting since & I did have this when I was pregnant with my son so I'm just counting the days until my scan date (the 1st) & we can see this little one & fingers crossed he or she will be a-ok. 

TTC, I hadn't heard of Ramseys Theory & now I want to try it too!!!!

Welcome frangi33! :flower:


----------



## Abi 2012

Ok so I'm still with you guys at least for now I just got back from my scan we saw a heartbeat and my dates must have been wrong as they put me back 10 days to 5+6 weeks due the 19th July! But I'm super happy to still have my baby


----------



## WantsALittle1

Karry, can you put a call in and at least have a doctor or nurse call you back so you can chat on the phone and be reassured about the spotting? If it helps, I have been spotting since 4 weeks with this pregnancy. Saw bub at 6+4 with a heartbeat, so the doctors just gave me the "some women spot" explanation, not that helpful, but seeing the heartbeat sure is reassuring if you can somehow get in for an ultrasound!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I spotted hard and badly at 5+5 after a cervical check they called for an ultrasound and they saw a heartbeat. They weren't sure what it was from top contenders are vanishing twin, (we had two embryos transferred), regular spotting, suppositories scratched cervix or hormone changes.


----------



## jjbuttons

Midwife app went ok bit rushed and she didn't have my blood results but getting them tomorrow as she said to go by and get referred to Breast clinc about lump as it's not a blocked duct and could be cyst that's infected :( 

Urgh feel low today not sure why


----------



## karry1412

Abi - That's great! You must be so relieved! :hugs:

WantsALittle1 - If I call I'll get through to the ER &, having called them multiple times in the past (including one instance which ended up in me being hospitalised in another hospital) I know they'll just tell me to rest. The public department can be a bit useless. Luckily our insurance will (mostly) cover us to go to the private department but my first appointment there isn't until a week from tomorrow :shrug: My mind won't be at ease until I get my first scan but I did spot during my last pregnancy & my little boy is currently here beside me so hopefully all will be good this time too.

jjbuttons - Hope you get your cyst sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

karry1412 said:


> I am fairly freaked out because I had some spotting last night. It seemed to be quite a bit but in reality it probably wasn't that much really & it was light pink & watery (sorry!). I'm so hoping everything is ok. I haven't had any since. I've also been sick twice since (once last night & once this morning) so hopefully that's a sign that the hormones are still rising & everything is ok :shrug:

Honey go to your docs they should arrange a scan bleeding no matter how big or small should be atleast discussed with a doc for your own price of mind xxx


----------



## Hollynesss

Karry- I hope everything is okay!

JJbuttons- That sounds painful, I hope they get it sorted out soon!

Abi- Great news! Glad to have you with us :flower: 

What is everyone's plans for Thanksgiving? (those in the US that is!) Anyone planning on telling family on that day? I really want to tell my husband's family, as we are hosting Thanksgiving this year and I think it would be a perfect time, but he really wants to wait until after our first ultrasound.


----------



## ehjmorris

You are definitely brave for being able to wait, im impatient with things like that... do any of you plan on using a doppler? I cant wait to start hearing the hb


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.

Had a bit of a rough weekend and so far a rough Monday. Me and BF have been looking for a new place to live for quite a while now and after viewing a place on Thursday, we were told on Friday that it was ours if we wanted it, it was ours. We got so excited and started making arrangements, we were going to meet with the landlord today to hand over the security deposit but, we got a call on Sunday from landlord telling us we can't have it anymore. He gave some real BS excuses too. Me and BF basically argued all day yesterday over the silliest stuff and I'm sure it's all because of this stupid moving stress. I just want to be in a place and get it ready for baby. 

I have another U/S scheduled for Wednesday so they can check for the HB. This is also stressing me out thinking that there won't be one. And then today at work one of the VERY jealous girls I work with made a comment about how I'm the only pregnant girl she knows that goes to the doctors "a million times." Trying not to lose my cool, I just said that I've been once :shrug: and as I was going to explain that I have an U/S this week and then Dr. next week (because of the holiday) but then I realized I'm only the 2nd girl she knows that's pregnant and I don't need to explain anything to her.

Sorry for the vent ladies, I just needed to get it out :cry:


----------



## Hollynesss

Waiting is not easy!!! I want to shout it from the rooftops! I'm trying to respect my husband's wishes though :haha: We're telling my family immediately after the ultrasound next Wednesday :thumbup:

TTCBabyG, I hate ignorant comments like that! Just wait until she gets pregnant and wants to see baby as often as possible. Not only that, but how does she know you don't have any complications? That's a really rude thing to say to a pregnant woman without knowing the full story.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I find that extremely rude, I've been to my ob twice, the er once and go to my re tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Bellum

I'm so fed up of the insomnia which seems to have kicked in super early. I keep waking at 2 or 3 and cant get back to sleep. Not helping with the overall tiredness. 

Karry - Can't blame you for feeling worried. Hopefully its just a one off and everything will be fine.

Welcome Frangi33, hope this is your sticky bean

Abi2012 - Fantastic news, so happy for you :) 

Jjbutons - Gald the appointment went well.. Hope you are feeling better tomorrow. 

Hollyness - No thanksgiving here, but likely to start telling family next week. Mainly as we happen to be visiting AnonMale's family and will be nice to tell them in person. I can understand why your husband would want to wait though. 

Ehjmorris - I've never used a doppler, think it would freak me out too much if I couldnt find a hb. Hope it works well for you. 

TTCbaby - :hugs:what a rough day. Its really tough trying to find somewhere to live and even worse when you have lo on the way. Hope you can find somewhere soon. Your co-worker seems a pretty unpleasant lady. Id just ignore her if you can.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies. I try my best to ignore her but, hormones get the best of me sometimes. I appreciate your comments though. <3


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome frangi33!! And congrats! 

Abi that's awesome you got to see your little bean and heartbeat!!

JJbuttons hopefully they can get the lump figured out soon! 

Holly, we are planning on telling my MIL on her birthday on the 28th so that hopefully she can babysit DS2 during the US. Then if all is ok at the scan we are going to tell my Mom and family when we go out for her birthday dinner on the 5th!

TTCbaby, that's horrible! I can't believe she said that to you! And I can't believe the landlord took that place out from underneath you! :hugs:


----------



## SCgirl

this is a neat page to see what your baby looks like early on- but remember- it's days from fertilization so 4 weeks would only be 14 days, 5 weeks pregnant = 21 days, etc.

https://virtualhumanembryo.lsuhsc.edu/HEIRLOOM/Stages/Stage_12.html
This is where I'd be at 6w2d...


----------



## RedButterfly

SCgirl said:


> this is a neat page to see what your baby looks like early on- but remember- it's days from fertilization so 4 weeks would only be 14 days, 5 weeks pregnant = 21 days, etc.
> 
> https://virtualhumanembryo.lsuhsc.edu/HEIRLOOM/Stages/Stage_12.html
> This is where I'd be at 6w2d...

Looks like a little seahorse


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ugh TTCBabyG sorry to hear about the apartment AND that jealous person at your work who is giving unsolicited opinion on your approach to prenatal care. You go to the doctors as much as you want--it's your body, your child, and her opinion matters exactly 0% :) Perhaps she is battling fertility issues and can't put her own issues aside to be happy for someone. I hope that she finds a path to peace so she doesn't continue to rain on others' parade.


----------



## babydustcass

Ugh ttc baby sorry about the apartment but I'm sure you'll go on to find something else even better. The wait is horrible but there is always something better out there waiting for you.
Sorry to hear judgey comments from someone who probably has no idea what it means to be pregnant. Sounds like jealousy to me! Ignore her :hugs:

Afm 5 weeks today, really sore Nipples lol and so spotty I feel like a teenager again. Aside from that I am feeling lucky to feel well and unplagued by Ms, there is still time although I hope it holds off as the time has finally come for our lapland holiday next week. We leave on Sunday and are back Friday night, the kids don't know yet and we are telling them on the morning we leave. Father Christmas here we come! Eeek


----------



## HarboroughMum

My stomach is so swollen I look 6 months pregnant! Plus my jeans are tight round my stomach. No weight been put on though thank god!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi girls, 

TTC, with our first, I was pregnant and we were house hunting and were let down on so many occasions like that. It's so disappointing but by the time baby arrives, you'll be happy and settled in a lovely new place. Just as we were. (And if it makes you feel better, we lost an ideal place when I was 35 weeks! By 38, we were in somewhere!) it'll all work out. 
And that woman sounds exceptionally jealous! Ignore her completely. She probably just wishes it was her not you. 
People can be so funny about pregnancy.

Harborough, my stomach is also swollen and my lower abdomen feels firmer and more jutty outty. 
My nausea hasn't been as intense the last couple of days. It's still there, all day, but I think the sea bands are helping. I've had them on since Saturday and only take them off to shower. Not sure if they're helping or it's just a coincidence but I'm not risking taking them off. It's been a relief to be able to eat a little more though. A new symptom is breathlessness and feeling short of breath. Google tells me it's normal. Not pleasant though. And oh god my moods! I am so grumpy and snappy with everyone. Even people in supermarkets pee me off, and I'm never usually like that. I am basically just walking about like a grumpy zombie gagging and whinging in stretchy pyjamas when I'm not sleeping the days away. Cleaning and cooking? Forget it. Poor DS and DH :haha: 
In other news, 18 days until our scan. I am so excited.


----------



## TTC74

Well, I finally tossed my cookies last night for the first time. Plus, I think I'm coming down with a cold. :wacko: 

6 days until my 1st scan!


----------



## karry1412

TTCBabyG2015 - That really sucks about the house. Especially since you weren't given a legitimate reason. But it obviously wasn't meant to be & somewhere even better will come along soon. And try ignore your colleague! She sounds like a piece of work.

babydustcass - I could not be any more jealous!! Hope you enjoy every second of your holiday!


----------



## karry1412

Well, I had more spotting again last night so decided to call the hospital. I was 99% sure they'd tell me to just wait it out but they told me to come in! So of course I immediately started worrying even more. My parents live next door so they came over to look after my toddler & we went straight to the hospital. After waiting nearly four hours we eventually got seen by a doctor & he did an ultrasound & we got to see our little baby!! He or she is exactly where they should be & the little heart was pumping! So relieved! And only a week until we get to see him/her again! :happydance:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay Karry what great news! Do they have any theories about the spotting?


----------



## karry1412

Nope, just that it happens to 1 in 5 women & to come back if it is red, if I pass clots or have pain. :shrug:

Also, forgot to add that baby measured 6w5d which is EXACTLY right! :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Karry, so happy for you!


----------



## Hollynesss

That's great, Karry!


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope you girls are all good.

Blimey last night could I sleep?! Could I heck! Stupid insomnia!


----------



## WantsALittle1

RedButterfly, that happened to me too really bad for about 4 days last week. I was tossing and turning all night, having weird sensations in my legs. Went in for some blood tests and found out I was anemic. It got much better when I started taking iron!


----------



## karry1412

Today just gets better! I just realised I can have SIX cups of tea a day!! SIX! Why did I think I could only have one? :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Monkei

hi ladies glad its all going well for everyone ill be back posting next week once i know everythings going well :)


----------



## Babylove100

karry1412 said:


> Today just gets better! I just realised I can have SIX cups of tea a day!! SIX! Why did I think I could only have one? :happydance: :haha:

I thought it was only 1 or 2 cups a day as your only allowed 200mg of caffeine a day and tea is 75g each?? 6 seems an awful lot??


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Is anyone snapping at everyone? I feel like the biggest rotten bitch right now.


----------



## Babylove100

yup, totally, my friend at work keeps laughing at me (she knows) everytime i do it! DH now refers to me as the Grizzly Bear!! :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

WantsALittle1 said:


> RedButterfly, that happened to me too really bad for about 4 days last week. I was tossing and turning all night, having weird sensations in my legs. Went in for some blood tests and found out I was anemic. It got much better when I started taking iron!

The weird sensations in your legs is restless leg syndrome. I suffer with it. Even when not pregnant. I have some cooling leg gel that I love for it.


----------



## babydustcass

Yep feeling pretty grizzly here too


----------



## karry1412

Babylove100 said:


> I thought it was only 1 or 2 cups a day as your only allowed 200mg of caffeine a day and tea is 75g each?? 6 seems an awful lot??

That's what I thought too! I'd never drink six in a day! Here's what Google told me: UK pregnant women are advised to drink no more than 300mg of caffeine per day. This equates to the amount of caffeine in three cups of instant coffee, six cups of tea, eight cans of cola or eight bars of chocolate.

I've just texted DH to pick up some caffeine free tea if he can find it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## jalilma

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Is anyone snapping at everyone? I feel like the biggest rotten bitch right now.

Yes I was snippy at the 13 year old because she ate all of the cocoa crispies... And left the box so of course I was like mmmm... Breakfast. Only to find it empty. I have just been getting annoyed at little inconvenient things.


----------



## Babylove100

karry1412 said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> I thought it was only 1 or 2 cups a day as your only allowed 200mg of caffeine a day and tea is 75g each?? 6 seems an awful lot??
> 
> That's what I thought too! I'd never drink six in a day! Here's what Google told me: UK pregnant women are advised to drink no more than 300mg of caffeine per day. This equates to the amount of caffeine in three cups of instant coffee, six cups of tea, eight cans of cola or eight bars of chocolate.
> 
> I've just texted DH to pick up some caffeine free tea if he can find it just to be on the safe side.Click to expand...

Oh wow, that's is interesting! Shame I replaced everything with decaf already! :dohh:


----------



## SCgirl

I always thought decaf was just as bad because of the chemicals used to remove the caffeine... But really I think both are fine in moderation- as long as you arent talking energy drinks! My doctor even said lunch meat and sushi is ok last time- as long as it's from a clean place. I ate both, drank caffeine, and had a healthy baby :)

Oh yeah- if you're watching caffeine super closely, make sure you factor in the caffeine still in decaf and the caffeine in chocolate.

The only things I really avoid while pregnant are diet drinks (really all fake sugar), meds besides acetaminophen, and alcohol. You know how they say that everything causes cancer these days? I think this is similar ;)


----------



## karry1412

Ah it's a cup of tea. It's not like we're taking about downing shots of whiskey! :haha:

With my son all I wanted all day long was Diet Coke! I drank tons of it (decaffeinated) & he's currently here helping DH load the dishwasher (with my keys). Can't touch the stuff this time around.


----------



## Babylove100

I have one real coffee when I get up, then prob 1 or 2 decafs at work. Other than that I just drink water or milk, they are the only things I can stomach at the moment :sick:


----------



## TTC74

I drink SO much Diet Coke pre-pregnancy. Now, though, since I have a cup of coffee in the morning, I had to try decaf Coke. I can't stand the stuff! So, as far as the occasional soda goes, it's Sprite for me!


----------



## Carlinator

Well that was disappointing. Went to my dr yesterday and they couldn't do a vaginal ultrasound because the probes were being cleaned, and they won't have them back for 2-3 months...so he ordered one at an imaging place! I just got back from it and the lady immediately told me she couldn't tell me anything and it would be sent to my dr after the radiologist analyzes it, and it may not be til Monday. So no scan picture, no idea if there's a heartbeat or looking normal. They didn't even let me see the screen. I'm really upset and disappointed.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah hugs carlinator :hugs: that's really bad to not tell you anything! Hoping everything is just fine tho. Can you ring your dr and explain what happened? It's your body you have a right to know what's going on.x


----------



## Hollynesss

That's terrible, Carlinator! I would be very upset :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

How awful, even though most us techs legally can't give results. But mine at least let me see the screen. So I could guess if things are okay or not. 
I had my last re scan today. I'm 6w5d by their standards. Baby measured 7 weeks, sac measures between 6 weeks and 6w4d. Hb was 141


----------



## frangi33

Carlinator that's awful :( 

Thank you for the welcomes luvmyfam & miss bellum. Xxx

Scgirl that link is AMAZING x


----------



## not_so_easy

Terminator that sounds like a terrible experience. If it would be me, it would just make me a nervous wreck! Can u call the doc to tell him/her?


----------



## ehjmorris

I am so sorry carlinator, i would try ringing your dr if you can, and i hope everything is okay with your lil bean, when ever i have a scan i have my partner there in case im not allowed to see the screen or if they dont say anything and ask what he saw.

As for the cups of tea/coffee and soft drink i only have one half strength coffee in the mornings and then juice, water or milk the rest of the day, i will occasionally have a small soft drink. With my last pregnancy i had a lot of soft drink, ate sushi and deli meat and probably some things i shouldn't have and now i am terrified that the same thing will happen again if i even try that stuff


----------



## luvmyfam

Carlinator that's awful! I'm so sorry! I would be extremely upset too :hugs:.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Scgirl, thats a great site, really interesting. I tend to take a similar approach to drinks I try to keep caffeine in moderation and mainly stick to water. 

Luvmyfam  How lovely to tell your mil on your birthday 

babydustcass  Lapland sounds like a great holiday! Hope you have a fab time 

wanna-b-mummy  Good to hear the sea bands are working. The mood swings can be worrying. I seem to get teary quite quickly at the moment. Yesterday I started getting upset that there is a book about Mog dying. Not the book itself, just the thought of it's existence! I've been a bit short tempered so try to take myself away from people but think its tied into lack of sleep. 

TTC74  Hope you feel better soon 

Karry1412  what a worry but great you got to see bean again. Glad alls ok. 6 cups of tea! Fab news, I'd love to be able to have 6 coffees, lack of caffeine not a good combo for insomnia. 

Redbutterfly  Total sympathy on insomnia  I was awake for what felt like most of the night. Its so frustrating. 

Wantsalittle one  Glad you insomnia has cleared up.

Jallima  nothing more frustrating then being left with an empty box! 

Carlinator  Oh no, how disappointing! I'm so sorry the scan went so badly. Any ideas when you can get another one booked? 


Cowgirl07  Your scan results sound good.


----------



## MelliPaige

Had an appointment today, but they didn't do anything except give me a pregnancy test. I tried to tell the receptionist I was too early for anything of substance when I made the appointment but she wouldn't listen to me..we basically talked about my son the whole time. Didn't do anything even worth the copay..Oh well..making an appointment tomorrow for 2-3 weeks from now and will probably get an ultrasound, but will probably end up switching doctor's because all the nurses were snobby and rude the whole time. I look a lot younger than I am and people judge me based I that, and if I didn't know something and asked a question I was made to feel stupid. I loved my doctor, but they did the same thing when I was pregnant with Leo and I think I'm done with those nurses. Some are nice but most treat me crappy


----------



## frangi33

Melli I got a rude receptionist when I rang up for my booking in appointment. They do my head in and have there own hoops and rules you have to jump through. I never know when I ring up who I'm going to get and what their specific rules are lol.


----------



## babydustcass

:( well thats crappy melli. I hope you find another place that will look after you better. 
The last thing you want is to feel uncomfortable, especially to ask questions that you need the answers to. 

Afm- having a really stressy morning. I don't know what is it. I feel so annoyed with everyone and everything. I think have been quite mean to my son this morning , once again he hadnt unpacked his swim bag, got ready for school, done anything to make himself look presentable for school and left his room a complete crap hole with clothes strewn all over the floor? Not good, I have to tell him these things over and over but possibly didnt warrant my outburst this morning and now i feel so guilty :( Also blaming OH for my bad mood this morning because when asked if he could lay off his favourite sweat pants this week so i could get them all washed and packed for our lapland holiday, he said dont worry i was gonna buy some more. Are you kidding me!? This guy goes to the gym every day in a different tracksuit. He buys new ones very often. He has so many sweats that I still have a pile sitting on my dresser and he can barely open his drawers or fit anymore at the top of his waldrobe. Its not the money to buy new clothes at all, i dont care about that, its just MORE Sweats when my world seems to consist of ironing them continuously? Reallyyyyyy!? arghhh 
yeah its one of those days :(


----------



## Babylove100

Yuk, people keep spraying perfume in the office!! I can't cope, it's so sweet and sickly!!!


----------



## karry1412

Carlinator - That really sucks! I hope you get some answers really soon & it'll put your mind at ease :hugs: It's so ridiculous that they didn't even let you see the screen.

Cowgirl07 - Congrats on your scan! Our dates are pretty similar! 

MelliPaige - I would switch doctors if it's an option. You don't want to be dealing with that at every appointment! So unnecessary on their behalf.

babydustcass - Hope your day improves from here on! :hugs: I totally hear you on the too many clothes - my laundry/ironing pile never ends.

AFM - Doing ok so far today. A little nauseous but not too bad. My boy woke up at 6.20am & my saint of a DH got up with him & let me go back asleep! :sleep:


----------



## karry1412

Babylove100 said:


> Yuk, people keep spraying perfume in the office!! I can cope, it's so sweet and sickly!!!

Ugh, I used to work with someone who used to do that all the time! Most of the time I didn't mind so much but then she switched to one that basically smelt like candyfloss. It bothered me so much then when I wasn't even pregnant so I can't imagine what it would be like for you now :sick:


----------



## Babylove100

It's awful, I sit next to her and she smokes so everytime she comes back in out comes the spray! I'm in a lose lose situation, either the smell of smoke or her perfume *sigh*!


----------



## Carlinator

Thank you for the words of encouragement ladies. I guess all I can do is call te dr today and ask for them to call me as soon as my results are in. They took blood too so maybe they will do an hcg count, but there's nothing to compare it to. I'm supposed to go back in 3 weeks. Sigh. I guess it's not that bad, some ladies don't get a scan at all until later, but t really sucks not knowing if everything is going ok - I feel like I've been waiting weeks to still be at square one. 

I've been moody too, lol. And man, this morning sickness. I've only thrown up once but the intense lingering nausea that plagues me all day, ugh. Does it feel like a weird combination of pain and intense hunger to anyone else? Like it comes in waves, and I'll think I'm starving, but then it intensifies and I don't want to look at food. I can't even finish my morning cup of coffee. Dr prescribed me some promethazine and it helps a little but I can't stay awake on it for anything, lol! So it's hard to take een 1/2 one during the daytime. Haha, I remember crashing after I took it last night around 6 or 7pm and hazily telling OH "I'm working hard so I'm resting now." :haha:


----------



## Carlinator

Babylove100 said:


> It's awful, I sit next to her and she smokes so everytime she comes back in out comes the spray! I'm in a lose lose situation, either the smell of smoke or her perfume *sigh*!

Eeeew. I feel your pain Babylove. That sounds gross and I'm trying really hard not to vividly imagine that smell but it's not working :sick:


----------



## Babylove100

Carlinator said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> It's awful, I sit next to her and she smokes so everytime she comes back in out comes the spray! I'm in a lose lose situation, either the smell of smoke or her perfume *sigh*!
> 
> Eeeew. I feel your pain Babylove. That sounds gross and I'm trying really hard not to vividly imagine that smell but it's not working :sick:Click to expand...

Opps, sorry carlinator!! :wacko:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Carlinator that's exactly what morning sickness is like to me. I get this burning, stinging pang of hunger that is so bad that it alone makes me sick. I will desperately sprint to the fridge and NOTHING looks good. When I finally find something, I take two bites and feel totally full and spend the next three hours on the couch groaning, burping and trying not to vomit, and then the whole cycle starts again where I am suddenly burningly hungry and need food like now.


----------



## dimmu

I can really relate everyone suffering from MS. Mine has been worse this week, on Monday I was sick maybe 5-7 times. Things have been a bit better since, yesterday I was only sick maybe 4-5 times and only once so far today. Mine stays away if I keep eating but I've gone off quite a few things, luckily this includes chocolate and coffee.


----------



## jalilma

Anybody dealing with kinda dizziness... But not really more like feeling a little 'off'? My nose/head is also a bit stuffy so that may be a contributing factor. I'm drinking plenty of fluid.. Its not super bothersome just enough to be slightly annoying... Isn't pregnancy grand?!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good morning all. Thank you all so much for the kind words, they mean more than you know and I appreciate the support <3

I'm sorry to everyone having a hard week and I do hope it gets better :hugs:

Me: Nothing new to report, going in today for another U/S to make sure the baby has a HB. A little anxious about it but, trying not to worry and I keep thinking positive. Anyone doing anything fun for Thanksgiving (the ones who celebrate)? We're going to BF's aunts house tomorrow and then on Saturday we're going to my house and having Thanksgiving then. Hope you all have a fantastic Holiday and/or week and weekend <3


----------



## Babylove100

jalilma said:


> Anybody dealing with kinda dizziness... But not really more like feeling a little 'off'? My nose/head is also a bit stuffy so that may be a contributing factor. I'm drinking plenty of fluid.. Its not super bothersome just enough to be slightly annoying... Isn't pregnancy grand?!

Yep I have this. And I've had a stuffy nose for about a week now, feels like allergies!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yes jalima, I have definitely been feeling off balance and just a bit odd. Every time I'm in the shops, I go fuzzy headed and spaced out and just want to get home! I am pretty much spending most of my time snuggled away, hibernating...

And also have a stuffy nose. Not sure if it's a cold or just hormones.


----------



## Hollynesss

I get the dizziness, too. It usually goes away after I eat something.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

TTCBaby, let us know how the us goes! I'm sure everything will be perfect.

Ladies, hope you're all having a good day xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Morning ladies

Sorry I havnt been on recently, i am just totally nackered by the time i finish work, i am ready for bed by 8 most nights.

Sorry your weeks isnt going so good and that those still suffering morning sickness starts to ease up, i never actually vomit just gag or feel nauseous throughout the day. Its starting to ease up now which is nice.

Ttc baby good luck today and let us all know how it goes.

I just want to sit at home all weekend and sleep lol


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi hope everyone had a good day. A bit of nausea here but not too bad. Hoping I can get some extra sleep over the weekend. 

Mellipage - Sorry you had such a bad experience with the nurses. Sounds like you will be better off switching drs. 

Babydustcass - sounds like a rough day, hope things are better now. Id make your OH iron his own sweatpants! I wouldn't have thought they needed ironing anyway, especially if they are just for the gym.

Babylove - I hate it when people spray in offices as well. Sprays generally doesnt work very well on covering smoke smells either. Could you tell her the spray is bothering you and ask if she could use it in the bathroom?

Karry1412 - Glad you had a better day, nice of your oh to get up with your boy.

Carlinator - It is a worrying time, I hate having to wait for scans too. Fingers crossed all is well. 

I tend to have just a very low level of nausea, just enough to be uncomfortable. 

Its worth making the most of the time you have to sleep when you need it! 

Dimmun - glad you arent feeling as sick today

Jalilma & wanna-b-mummy- No dizziness here but generally feeling a bit of discomfort. Its a bit annoying when all your symptoms are enough to be distracting but not enough to really do much about. 

TTCbaby - Good luck with the scan and hope you enjoy your holiday. 

Ehjmorris - I could happily sleep all weekend too!


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else being driven crazy by pinching and pulling sensations in the uterus?


----------



## tgrich

Hello I haven't been updating lately because I have been so nervous but I had a scan today and everything looks great and my due date is now July 11th so excited glad everyone else seems to be doing great other than being naucious


----------



## ehjmorris

Yes ttc74, i had that when i was around 6 weeks


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Evening ladies. Scan went ok, actually not sure how it went honestly. Apparently I'm measuring 2 weeks behind. I never tracked my actual ovulation so, he said I could of very well just ovulated late. We heard and seen the HB. On the screen it read 68 bpm but, they never gave me a number. I know 68 is very low though. I have to go back Monday again for another scan to make sure the HB is getting stronger. Doctor said it could be low because if I am only 6 weeks, the HB may of just started.

Honestly, in my gut I don't have a good feeling but, I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## ehjmorris

Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Keeping positive for you TTCBaby. I'm sure everything is well and I will keep everything crossed that it is and the next time you see bean, everything is great. :hugs: This period of time is so stressful and a waiting game. It's so hard. I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Evening ladies. Scan went ok, actually not sure how it went honestly. Apparently I'm measuring 2 weeks behind. I never tracked my actual ovulation so, he said I could of very well just ovulated late. We heard and seen the HB. On the screen it read 68 bpm but, they never gave me a number. I know 68 is very low though. I have to go back Monday again for another scan to make sure the HB is getting stronger. Doctor said it could be low because if I am only 6 weeks, the HB may of just started.
> 
> Honestly, in my gut I don't have a good feeling but, I'm trying to stay positive.

I'm so sorry it didn't go as expected, will keep my fingers firmly crossed for you. When did you get your bfp?


----------



## karry1412

tgrich - I'm so glad your scan went so well! :happydance:

TTCBabyG2015 - I hope you get good news on Monday. I'm sure the fact that there is a heartbeat is a good sign though?

I'm still nauseous which I hope is a good sign because I had more pink spotting last night :cry: I just feel like I can't shake the feeling that something bad is going to happen. :nope:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Karry :hugs: feeling like that is so normal. I can't bear this wait for the scan. I'm counting down the days. I keep panicking something is wrong, especially as my symptoms have eased the last few days. First tri is bloody hard. But it won't be long and we'll have the reassurance we need, and I'm sure our beans are just fine.


----------



## Hollynesss

Happy Thanksgiving to all of the US ladies! :flower: Today I am thankfully beyond measure for my little Love Bug growing inside me <3

TTCBaby- fingers crossed that your O date was off and your little bean is right where he should be :hugs:

Karry- I hope the spotting stops :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

Thanks guys :hugs: The spotting has stopped again. I had a horrendous nights sleep. I find it really hard to get to sleep & then if I wake up it's hard to fall back asleep. Last night a noise in my dream woke me & I couldn't tell if it was in my dream or real. So I got up to check on DS & went to the loo & that's when I found the spotting. So then couldn't sleep well because I was worrying! So got up again to check & it had almost stopped. There has been none since & the ER said not to worry if it was the same colour as before (which it was) & there's no pain (which there isn't).

I feel like I could be sick any second now so hopefully that's a good thing!!

And happy Thanksgiving to any who are celebrating! :flower:


----------



## tgrich

Marty glad to hear it has stopped!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies. I got my BFP on November 2nd. LMP first day was September 26th. He thinks it's because I have a history of PCOS but, for at least 2 years now my cycle have been pretty regular at 32-34 days long.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hope everyone had a good day, Happy thanksgiving to those celebrating it. I told my mum and her OH today. Was great to finally be able to tell someone in real life! 

TTC74 - Sounds uncomfortable hope it passes soon.

Tgrich - Great news on your scan, how reassuring

TTCBabyG - Fingers crossed all is well and its just the dates being a bit out. 

Karry1412 - Spotting is always worrying, will keep fingers crossed for you. I think its always worst to find these things in the middle of the night when you have nothing to keep you mind off it. 

Hollynessess - Happy thanksgiving! Did you decide to tell your family in the end?


----------



## jjbuttons

Sorry not been around so hectic and even more tired :( been having fluttering sensations and cramps/gas prob due to antibio I'm now on for blocked infected duct :( 

First time today not felt sick :s

Hardly ate last few days as nausea so bad couldn't eat but managed some things today :) normal to feel so awful but one day ok?.....

With tea I have one or two cups normal then rest decaf or got choc.... Been munching choc bars tho as one thing can eat not feeling sick after...

Hugs to you all x


----------



## ehjmorris

Morning ladies

Hope you all had a good thanksgiving for those who celebrate it.

I have a normal drs app this morning, just normal routine questions.

Hope you are all well


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies
So just got back from the drs and he has changed my due date to 7th july now... for now unless the baby catches up in size


----------



## MelliPaige

Happy to everyone who celebrated it, happy Thursday to those who don't! Hope everyone had a good day age had full bellies with no sickness!


----------



## Hollynesss

We didn't end up telling DH's family. I was too busy and then too tired to care much :haha: It was our first time hosting Thanksgiving in our new house, and I had been up since 6am cooking. DH and I were well organized though and had a good system, so it was pretty stress-free! I was just ready for bed by the time dinner was over, but my nieces just wanted to play with aunt Holly :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

I don't know about anyone else but I have no energy to do anything!


----------



## Babylove100

Same here! I am exhausted! Yesterday I spent all day on the sofa like a zombie. I'm so tired I could cry. Nausea seems to have eased off tho so that's something. Had another scan yesterday and all good with the little heartbeat fluttering away :happydance:

I'm in the UK so no Thanksgiving but I hope all those that celebrate had a great day.x


----------



## jalilma

Ttcbaby it's so hard to stay positive sometimes.. Truly hoping everything turns out well for you.

I have my first appointment today. Doubt they will do an ultrasound or even try to find the heartbeat with a Doppler but that hasn't prevented me from having an anxiety attack! I'm the worst I never had an issue with drs before but the last 3-4 years every time I go I get all nervous and sweaty! Hahaha I'm a mess... And to make matters worse I'm a nurse, so you would think I'd be cool as a cucumber! :/


----------



## karry1412

jjbuttons - I think it's normal for the nausea to pass for a while. Mine does that but only for a short while :sick: Also, chocolate was the one thing I seemed able to eat without sickness with my son but this baby does NOT like it!!

jalilma - Good luck today! I'm the same every time I've to go to my doctor during pregnancy. I'm always convinced they're going to tell me something bad. But I'm sure your appointment is going to go great! :hugs:

AFM - I had better log off & go get ready! We're going out for my husbands birthday & to finish the Christmas shopping. I can't wait to get back home & collapse on the couch! :sleep:


----------



## jalilma

First appointment went well.... Tried to find the heartbeat on Doppler and failed but I already knew it was still a little early... Although dr. Did say uterus felt about 10 weeks... So I'm going to take it that everything is all good


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all hope you are all doing well. Feeling a bit of nausea on and off all day now. 

Went to the midwife to arrange a booking in appointment and found its all changed now! They dont arrange the first appointment now until you are 10-12 weeks along. Used to be 8. There is a pre-booking session at 8 weeks when you go with a small group of other ladies to find out how the processes work. Not sure what to expect from that but guess will find out on the 14th December. 

Ehjmorris - due dates are usually only best guesses anyway so all should still be fine. 

Hollyness - Sounds like a busy time! Glad your first hosting went well.


Redbutterfly - I'm feeling pretty tired a lot too

Babylove- Glad the sickness has eased off. Great news on the scan. 

Jamila - Glad your appointment goes well

Karry1412 - Enjoy your shopping trip (as much as you can!)


----------



## frangi33

Hey all I hope everyone is well? 

Has anyone felt any flutters yet? If so how far along and is it your first baby or more? 

Just curious as to when I might start to feel little bean as this is my second pregnancy x


----------



## SCgirl

I felt nothing with my first until 21 weeks, and I'm very in-tune with my body... I would be doubtful if anyone claimed to feel anything in the first trimester. I know I was late (anterior placenta) and subsequent pregnancies tend to be earlier, but I think people mistake things like gas bubbles before 14 - 15 weeks! :)


----------



## luvmyfam

I was 16 weeks when I felt my first and by 17 weeks you could feel him from the outside by hand. He was extremely active. My second I didn't feel until about 19 weeks but he was a lot smaller than my first and not nearly as active.

I have been having really bad round ligament pain which I've never had as early as I have in this pregnancy. It gets worse everyday and my bump is starting to pop already. I know this is my third pregnancy but I'm not sure how much longer I'll be able to hide it!


----------



## TTC74

It's funny to hear someone talk about round ligament pain already. I don't remember my 1st 2 pregnancies well because they were 21 years ago but I've been having stretching pain when I cough or stretch. I googled it and discovered that it is typical of 2nd trimester ligament pain. So, yeah, I guess "me too."


----------



## Babylove100

Same here, feels like I've done a load of crunches!!!


----------



## Carlinator

Hi ladies! Hope you are well. My nausea is starting to ease up a little I think, either that or it was just caused by hunger. I was able to cook 7 hours thanksgiving and for some reason I also felt compelled to make homemade peanut butter ice cream with fudge sauce, and donuts with various glazes. Don't know what's gotten into me. I've been taking my medicine - less sleepy once I got used to it. But keeping my stomach full seems to help the most. 

The more I think about my U/S the more upset I am, with myself. I should have spoken up and demanded (asked politely) to at least see the screen. I'm often too soft spoken an don't really advocate for myself. Grr, I wish I could repeat the scenario. Still have yet to talk to my dr, I'm hoping they can reassure me Monday or let me know if everything looks normal for the dates. 

Today is out first super cold day of the season, so I think I'll stay bundled in bed most of the day.


----------



## TTC74

I have my first ultrasound on Monday! :happydance:

Since my last pregnancy resulted in an ectopic diagnosis at my 6 week ultrasound, I'm incredibly nervous! I'm praying that I'll see a healthy little bean with a healthy heartbeat!


----------



## tgrich

Ttc74 hoping things are going great and your little bean is in the right spot!

I have been having round ligament pain since before I found out I was pregnant that's what made me test. I'm glad in not the only one feeling it already baby number 3 for me as well wondering how long I can hide it we are planning on announcing around christmas.


----------



## RedButterfly

Morning sickness has gone up a notch today and I actually vomited. Not nice.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## jjbuttons

Any time I eat I feel sickly full :s tummy now feels abit tight and now not just nausea but dry heaving :s

Also antibio is giving me bad tummy troubles :( 

Yay


----------



## SCgirl

Is it Monday yet? I (and I believe several others) have my first scan! I've been avoiding believing that I'm pregnant until we see something growing in the right place and at the right size along... All I have to go off of are the home tests- and it's been 2 weeks since I've taken one!
All of my other pregnancies I'd had blood tests in the first few days after my bfp to confirm. It took me over a year to get pregnant with DS- and he took fertility drugs and progesterone supplements to keep- so this still feels surreal!
The only symptoms I have are extreme fatigue (I feel so weak and tired!), cramps, and getting out of breath just walking up a set of stairs (pitiful)- I had more symptoms with my chemicals (although I'm a week and a half beyond what any of them made it to).
I do know if things are going ok inside, I'm going to start freaking out after- I had a really rough pregnancy (bedrest from 30w, in the hospital over a month at the end due to pre-e), almost died in delivery (surprisingly not from pre-e- had tearing so severe that I lost over 1/3 of my blood volume and they couldn't register a BP once it got below 40s/30s), my heart went crazy from the complications a week after, and it took almost 6 months for my body to be feeling closer to normal- not to mention severe ppd! I can't imagine doing this again with DS around (who's only 11mo now)... but I guess I should wait until Monday before I worry too much.


----------



## babydustcass

TTC74 said:


> I have my first ultrasound on Monday! :happydance:
> 
> Since my last pregnancy resulted in an ectopic diagnosis at my 6 week ultrasound, I'm incredibly nervous! I'm praying that I'll see a healthy little bean with a healthy heartbeat!

:hugs: how exciting best of luck


----------



## SCgirl

... And I'm joining those of you with spotting (tiny bit of light pink) :( I'm super worried because only 3 of my 4 pregnancies had spotting/bleeding- and they were all mc's


----------



## Hollynesss

Big hugs SCgirl! :hugs: I hope you get some reassurance on Monday!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

SC - try not to worry hun, although I know that's so much easier said than done. Remember that spotting is normal/common in these early weeks, and every pregnancy ap/book I have mentions it as a symptom. :hugs: I know it's impossible to not worry but I am sure everything is ok. 

TTC - Yay! That is so exciting! It's what we all wait for, to see our little beans :cloud9: Let us know how it goes.

Ladies who are suffering :hugs: I sympathise so much. It can be bloody miserable.

As for me... my nausea has eased the last few days. Weeks 5-7 were the worst. I still have huge food aversions and some foods/smells just turn my stomach, but I am now ravenously hungry all the time, and wake in the middle of the night/early morning starving hungry and bursting for a pee. I still have the odd flash of nausea, but the all day nausea has faded. Still peeing like a maniac. I'm hoping that means everything is ok. It didn't just stop instantly, it has just very gradually faded... but of course I still worry that bean is still growing and happy in there! 2 weeks today until my scan... God the time is dragging!


----------



## Babylove100

It's seems quite common that symptoms seem to get a bit easier around this time. I half wonder if it's also down to just getting used to them! 

Good luck to all those with scans coming up. 

SC I know it's hard not to worry but spotting is really common :hugs:


----------



## jjbuttons

I too have been feeling better for few days- still off certain food but all day nausea now only once eaten - peeing Lots during night and now feeling always hungry :s

I thought feel better after 12 weeks but yeah could just be used to feeling like it lol

Lucky to all having scan soon I have to wait till 29th dec :( 

Tummy feels tight and Defo either fat or v.bloaty but oh said tummy is hard

Might have to wear baggy jumpers till xmas lol


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I admit I am enjoying being able to eat and actually put laundry on and not be confined to my bed etc, but it's a worry when the sickness isn't there as a constant reminder that baby is probably fine and healthy! Thank God for the peeing, hunger and tiredness. I keep analysing my symptoms to "check" I still feel pregnant. It's a relief to hear that others are starting to feel "ok" too! Hate feeling so anxious. I just want December 13th to be here. Why didn't I book it for earlier!?


----------



## dimmu

My symptoms are still pretty full on. Yesterday was a good way in terms of MS, I wasn't sick at all, the first time in more than a week! Of course I had to make up for it this morning and was hugging the toilet as soon as I got up. 
My breasts are so sore as well, really hard and painful. 
Still, I'm grateful for my symptoms, especially as my first NHS scan is not until December 31st. I decided I can't wait that long so booked a private scan for December 12th when I'm 9 weeks.


----------



## jjbuttons

Same here with worrying if all ok then a wave of nausea can hit but not for long and wondering if will come bk...

Went to bed super early last night 9pm lol couldn't keep eyes open lol


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies

Hope all are well... so tonight i heard my babys hb on the doppler :)


----------



## RedButterfly

Just for you ladies worrying. With baby #2 and #3, I had no symptoms whatsoever. They are now a healthy 6 year old and 2 year old.

Thought I'd show you ladies this mornings photo. Taken when just up (excuse the pj's!) had nothing to eat and just used the bathroom.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151129_113644.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydustcass

Hi ladies,

It's scary when the symptoms ease but they are honesty supposed to subside after a while. I've not had any nausea yet or ms. I didn't have any symptoms with my ds pregnancy and with dd I had a few weeks of Ms and nausea.


----------



## 2b4us

My nausea has eased as well the last 3 days. I definitely have food aversions still, but that all day yuckiness is disappearing. Made me feel a little worried, but I'm glad to hear others are experiencing it as well. 2 weeks until my first scan, hopefully all continues to go well.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok. Seem to have almost constant nausea at the moment but at least not actually being sick. Feels like I spend half my life in the loo at the moment as it is. 

Frangi33 - no feelings here but I think I didnt feel them till late first time round either. 

Luvmyfam - Ouch! Ligament pain is awful, hope it gets better soon. 

TTC74 - Sorry you are having ligament pain, good luck for your scan on Monday. 

Carlinator - Home made ice cream sounds lovely. Hope you get some better answers on Monday. Day in bed sounds lovely. 

Tgrich - sorry you are having pain too. 

Redbutterfly - sorry your sickness is getting worse, hope it clears soon. 

Jjbttons - Sounds rough hope you feel better soon. 

Scgirl - Sounds like a really rough time, fingers crossed this pregnancy is much easier on you. Hope the scan is reassuring, and the spotting is nothing to worry about. 

Wanna-b-mummy - I have to pee all the time too. Its such a long wait for the scan. 

Dimmu - sorry your MS is still bad. Good luck with the scan x 

Ehjmorris - How exciting to hear the HB! 

Babydustcass - I had a pretty symptom free first pregnancy but this time round it seems to be kicking in quite early.


----------



## HarboroughMum

So I have a stomach bug. Honestly feel shocking!!!! Throwing up, diarrhoea, aching everywherr&#128560;&#128567;


----------



## ehjmorris

Hope you feel better soon Harboroughmum


----------



## luvmyfam

tgrich said:


> I have been having round ligament pain since before I found out I was pregnant that's what made me test. I'm glad in not the only one feeling it already baby number 3 for me as well wondering how long I can hide it we are planning on announcing around christmas.

The same here! I had a quick jolt of it at 8 dpo and that's why I tested that day! Crazy though! It's been so bad this time around. 

SCgirl how scary! Im sure you have a little PTSD too. I have it from my first delivery. Hope you get some reassurance at your scan!

Sounds like everyone is feeling a little better. Hopefully the MS stays away! 

Im excited to start seeing ultrasound pics this week!:happydance: Mine is Friday and if all is well we are going to tell the boys!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Oh no harborough! That sucks! I had it during my firsy pregnancy and had to be hospitalized. Hope yours is over quickly!


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck to all those with scans today! Looking forward to seeing all your lovely pictures!!x


----------



## karry1412

jalilma - Glad to hear your appointment went well! :happydance:

TTC74, SCgirl (& everyone else with scans today) - GOOD LUCK!! :flower:

SCgirl - That sounds horrific! Hopefully this time around things will go a lot easier. :hugs: And one in five women have spotting & their pregnancies are fine (I'm one of them!) so hopefully all is well.

wanna-b-mummy - I'm delighted to hear your nausea has eased! You have given me hope that mine will too!

ehjmorris - How exciting to hear that little heartbeat! :happydance:

HarboroughMum - That bug sounds nasty. I hope it passes soon. I know it's easier said than done but try to take it easy & stay hydrated :hugs:

luvmyfam - How exciting to tell your boys!! We've told our little guy but he's too young to understand. Although he has kissed my "bump" & when we showed him the picture from the ultrasound he said "AW!"

AFM - Poor DHs romantic night out for his birthday got downgraded to lunch & then downgraded again to McDonalds drive through! :blush: And I was delighted because I threw up as soon as we got home. We didn't even do the shopping because the traffic was crazy so going to do it tomorrow when we're in town anyways for my appointment. 

This nausea is kicking my butt. I've been sick three times a day for the past few days. I was sick twice this morning before breakfast. Thankfully I'm feeling ok at the minute & I'm wishfully thinking that maybe it's passing but it'll no doubt be back with a vengeance at some point. Hope you're all doing well/better than me!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Miss Bellum, sorry to hear about your all day nausea. It can be really so debilitating :( I hope you get some relief soon.

Harborough you poor thing! I can't imagine how horrid a bug would be on top of early pregnancy :hugs: rest up as much as possible and drink plenty! I hope you feel better soon. 

As for me... Nausea is at bay most of the time, and my only symptoms are constant hunger and peeing lots! Also been having some horrible vivid dreams...


----------



## frangi33

Harborough you poor thing. I hope your OH is looking after you well and you get better v soon.

Red that's an awesome bump! 

I'm also waiting till Christmas to tell everyone. Has anyone got any tips tips to hide your bumps? I'm only 5 weeks so I need advice from ladies further along x 

Carlinator have you had your doctor's appointment yet? Fingers crossed for you hun x 

Looking forward to see all those scan pictures!


----------



## jalilma

Have my first cold... I always feel more miserable when I'm sick AND pregnant.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, hope everyone who celebrated enjoyed the holiday. I go in to the doctor after work to get another U/S to make sure peanuts HB has improved since Wednesday. I'm really trying to stay positive that we see a strong one. 

Hope everyone who is suffering feels better soon and good luck to the rest of the ladies going in for a scan today <3


----------



## WantsALittle1

Best wishes to you for the ultrasound today TTCBabyG, and hoping for a strong heartbeat and growing bean. Keep us posted x


----------



## TTC74

No pics for me yet. Baby was too hard to see bc I'm so early and I have a tiled uterus. Baby is in there, though, and he/she is measuring 6+2 with a visible heartbeat that we couldn't determine the rate of yet. I have another scan in 2 weeks. Dr says we should be able to clearly see everything then.


----------



## luvmyfam

That's good he could reassure you that bean is in there and growing!


----------



## SCgirl

Had our first visit today. Doc said nothing about my spotting- he was typing while I mentioned it, so may not have heard... Won't go back until first week of January- another scan and a super long visit.
Baby measured 7w1d- so 1 day behind my initial guess, but that happened last time too. Had a strong hb at 146bpm. New due date is July 17.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tgrich

Glad to hear these scans are going great!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hope everyone is feeling ok today. Good luck to all with scans coming up. Pretty good day here, had a day off so went to the cinema to see Mockingjay part 2. Was almost like having a private show, only about 3 other couples in there! Still feeling queasy most of the day. 

Harboroughmum - Hope you feel better soon 

Luvmyfam - not long to go till your scan! 

Karry1412 - hope you are feeling better soon 

Wanna-be-mummy - Dreams sound horrible hope they pass soon. The constant peeing can get very annoying. 

Frangi33 - First time round I was able to keep quiet until about 16 weeks. Mainly just wore fairly loose fitting tops and dresses. Winter is good for hiding bumps under jumpers and cardis! 

Jamila - hope you feel better soon 

TCBaby - hope your scan went well. 

TTC74 - Good news on the scan, sounds like all is well. Hope you get some good pictures at the next scan. 

SCGirl - Bit rude of the doc to be typing when you are talking! Hearing the HB must be reassuring. Lovely pic


----------



## luvmyfam

SCgirl great scan and heart rate! Annoying that your doc wasn't listening but glad you had a good scan!!

Miss Bellum hope you start feeling better soon! 

I will post my 7 week "bump" pic here then on Thursday I'll probably post an 8 week one in my journal. Feeling large already!
 



Attached Files:







4347-1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WantsALittle1

Miss Bellum, how awesome about the movie. Was it good?

luvmyfam, beautiful bump!

Ultrasound tomorrow for me, very nervous because it's been 4 weeks total now that I've been spotting. Basically since a week after I got my BFP. Last scan showed a little bubble with a heartbeat, measuring one day ahead, but my OB was concerned that the heartbeat was on the low end of normal. No idea what to expect during this scan, feeling scared.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi ladies. Unfortunately, I don't have good news to give. At my scab today they found no heartbeat. As I posted the other day I didn't have a good feeling so, I kind of went in there kind of knowing.

My doctor is obviously giving me my choice of how I want to continue. I decided to sleep on it but, I could go in for a D & C as soon as Wednesday. 

I wish you all nothing but luck and happy and healthy babies. Thank you all for the support and comfort <3


----------



## WantsALittle1

TTCBabyG, I am so, so sorry for your loss. How are you feeling? x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

WantsALittle1 said:


> TTCBabyG, I am so, so sorry for your loss. How are you feeling? x

I'm ok I guess. I kind of had my emotional day on Wednesday when I measured so far behind. I'm kind of cramps tonight but, I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## WantsALittle1

I'm not sure what the cramping means but it could be your body's beginning to acknowledge the hormonal changes. I would be in touch with your doctor during this time to make sure they are aware of your symptoms and to make sure you are getting the support and pain relief that you need. 

Doctors tend to really push D&Cs to get the process moving, not realizing that not everyone is ready for it to move. On the other hand, I can understand why one would want to get things moving as well. Whatever you decide, it will be the right choice for YOU and that is all that matters.

Wishing you peace and tranquility x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you very very much, I appreciate it very much <3


----------



## Hollynesss

Big hugs TTCBabyG :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## ehjmorris

So sorry ttcbaby xx
There isnt anything we can say to make you feel better but just know we are here if you need to talk


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so sorry for your loss TTCBabyG, sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

TTCBaby :hugs: I am so so so so very sorry. I hope the next stage goes as smoothly as possible. Rest up and be kind to yourself. Sending you love.


----------



## jjbuttons

So sorry to hear your loss hun :( x


----------



## dimmu

Really sorry to hear that TTCbaby. :(


----------



## not_so_easy

:hugs:So sorry ttcbaby. Sending u hugs and strength.


----------



## luvmyfam

TTCbabyG Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carlinator

Oh TTC BabyG I'm sorry sweety :hugs:


----------



## Carlinator

Well I finally got my results from my appointment and ultrasound last week (that they wouldn't let me see, Hmph). And my Dr was out of town yesterday so I was so on edge. But Dr just called me personally to tell me there's a strong heartbeat of 126 bpm! And actually measured 1 day ahead of what I thought. So this is surreal!


----------



## Miss Bea

I'm really sorry TTCBaby. Sending you much love xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you so much ladies, it's all very much appreciated. I promise to stalk and I can't wait to see those beautiful babies in a couple of months <3


----------



## Miss Bellum

Ttcbg so very sorry for your loss x x :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

luvmyfam- Nice bump pix 

Wantsalittle1 - I really enjoyed the film, thought it was great. Although it did have me in tears at some points but that may just be my hormones going a bit crazy. The other day I got all teary at the very thought there was a book about Mog dying! 

Fingers crossed you get good news at your ultrasound. 

Carlinator - what fantastic news, must have been very reassuring.


----------



## not_so_easy

Carlinator said:


> Well I finally got my results from my appointment and ultrasound last week (that they wouldn't let me see, Hmph). And my Dr was out of town yesterday so I was so on edge. But Dr just called me personally to tell me there's a strong heartbeat of 126 bpm! And actually measured 1 day ahead of what I thought. So this is surreal!

Congrats calinator!! Good news...what a relief!

I have my 9.5 week scan and I hope everything is okay...I hv been super sick over the past week...coughing like crazy. Hope the nugget is ok! I will post if I get a decent scan. My docs office doesn't hv a good u/s machine. I am a bit nervous...first scan since the spotting a few weeks ago. But my MS got worse after the spotting and my temps are still up so I assume the bean is still there...


----------



## Hollynesss

I finally get to see Love Bug for the first time tomorrow! I'm excited, nervous, terrified and happy all at once! :haha:


----------



## 2b4us

Big hugs to you TTCbabyG...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you all <3


----------



## frangi33

Ttcbaby huge hugs, please let us know how you get on x 

Carlinator after all that worry and stress you must feel extremely relieved.


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm so glad you finally got your results, Carlinator! That must have been torture having to wait so long!


----------



## Monkei

ive been a bit awol after my not to good scan however im back after being dated at 8+2 today and due on the 11th so happy my bean was perfect :) now to read 20+ pages to catch up


----------



## Hollynesss

Love Bug is measuring perfectly at 8 weeks 3 days <3 I'm so happy!!!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay congrats Hollynesss, what an adorable little sweetie bug!


----------



## jjbuttons

Glad scans are all ok - so jealous! Few more weeks wait for me boo daughter and me not been well past two days :( I been having cramps this eve urgh 

Feel flutters or gas bubbles moving around too lol weird! Sure felt one pop! 

Work tomorrow if lil one feeling better.....


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats on the great scans monkie and holly! :happydance:


----------



## DandJ

Here are mine! :) Measuring 8w6d, 175hb! <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1543.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1544.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Miss Bellum

Monkei - Fab news on your scan, must have been such a relief! 

Hollynesss - What great news, so pleased scan was good. 

Jjbuttons - I have weeks to wait for a scan too, it so hard to wait. Hope you feel better soon. 

Dandj - fab scan pics.


----------



## Babylove100

Fantastic scan pics DandJ!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Had a surprise scan today. Due to more spotting, and clots caused by a small pocket of fluid (blood) in the corner of the gestational sac. Very common according to the tech, I'm guessing it's a SCH. Baby measured 8 weeks, sac 7w2d. Heart rate 174.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BostonLover89

Phew, the holidays are really kicking my butt. Im exhausted and just overwhelmed with traveling! 

Anyhow, I had my second appointment today! We got to hear the heartbeat and scheduled an appointment for my 12 week screening. I am excited to get to see the little one again, actually looking like a human, but I am nervous about the scan. Not quite sure how I feel about "knowing" if there are any problems. 

This is my first, have any of you been through the 12 (ish) week screening? How did you feel leading up to and after the tests?


----------



## SCgirl

The screening was very laid back for us- we're doing it again. Mostly for the chance to see the baby! It won't change anything as far as the pregnancy goes, but I like the idea of being able to prepare ourselves for possibilities - even though this scan won't catch them all!


----------



## Monkei

lovely scan pictures heres mine at 8+2 you can just see the arm and leg buds forming :)
 



Attached Files:







12312050_10156509587945019_832861532_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Babylove100

Fab scans ladies!!

Cowgirl, so glad everything's okay!

AFM I have my booking in appointment today and get to meet my midwife, all becoming very real!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh ladies, all your scan photos are absolutely beautiful. Your babies are adorable and perfect in every way! Thank you for sharing. 
You have made me extremely excited and impatient for mine now. 9 days to go...


----------



## RedButterfly

Slightly jealous of you ladies who've had scans. Won't get mine until the new year.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Sickness really hit today and couldnt really do anything. Bit unprepared as I had so few symptoms with the first. Hopefully it wont last long.

Cowgirl017 - Fab scan picture, how reassuring. 

Bostonlover - How lovely for you to be able to hear the hb. At my week scan for my first, it was so exciting to see our bean for the first time. We had a call a few days after to say there was a high risk of Downs. It did add further worry but we decided the odds weren't that bad (we were told 1 in 40). Also that it wouldnt matter if our bub needed extra care. Had no need to worry as my lg was fine & healthy in the end. I may just not bother with the tests this time round. 

Scgirl - thats pretty much how we feel too. 

Monkei - great scan pic 

Babylove100 - Hope your appointment went well.

Wanna-be-mummy - Not long to go until yours now. 

Redbutterfly - I have to wait till the New Year too, waiting is so frustrating.


----------



## laughingduck

Hey girls, is it too late to join you? I am due July 22. I've been a bit nervous due to two early losses this year (5 weeks and 5 weeks 5 days) but had a scan yesterday and everything looks good so Im trying to relax a bit. Nausea and fatigue are kicking my butt these past few days. Im also starving! I have a little belly already and Im pretty sure it's not baby, just fat and bloat. I'll just tell myself it's baby though, it makes me feel better :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome back Monkei! Beautiful scan pic!!

DandJ beautiful scan pic!!

Holly beautiful scan pic!!

Cowgirl beautiful scan pic!!

I feel a little like a broken record but Im loving all of these ultrasounds!

Missbellum so sorry your still so sick. I was very sick with my first pregnancy and lost 15 pounds in the first trimester. I really sympathize with you! I know it feels never ending. :hugs:

I have my first appointment and ultrasound tomorrow afternoon. My emotions are all over the place! Im so nervous and worried. I want to see a healthy little bean with a good heart rate. And I'm also excited.


----------



## Monkei

the first scan is magical i cant wait till the 12 week scan now. im hoping i'll get my booking in appointment soon as my bp is still high so it will need to be watched throughout this pregnancy.


----------



## Monkei

luvmyfam good luck for tomorrow cant wait to see your scan


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Miss Bellum, I completely and utterly sympathise with your sickness :hugs: it can make doing normal things so hard to do. Wish I had a magic wand or a perfect tip for you! I'm also suffering and it's currently 1am, and I'm lying here fighting the urge to vomit :sick: I was fast asleep but my little boy woke me and of course the second I opened my eyes.... Bingo! I hope it begins to fade when the placenta takes over for us. I'm holding on for that tbh! 

Welcome laughingduck! Congratulations. Lovely to have you.

Luv, that's so exciting! Good luck and enjoy every minute of seeing bean. I'm sure absolutely everything is great.


----------



## jjbuttons

Symptoms are subsiding only get nausea every now and then even so :s still weeing lots tho

Daughter Ill today :( bit tired but do like feeling slightly normal again..... Texted midwife to see what she says

Hate all this worrying


----------



## WantsALittle1

Anyone else's morning sickness taking a turn for the worse around the 9-week mark?


----------



## jalilma

WantsALittle1 said:


> Anyone else's morning sickness taking a turn for the worse around the 9-week mark?

Mine is easing off... But statistically ms is the worst between 9-10 weeks. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Babylove100

WantsALittle1 said:


> Anyone else's morning sickness taking a turn for the worse around the 9-week mark?

Mines easing off too now, hope yours does soon.x


----------



## WantsALittle1

jalilma and babylove, did you find that yours got worse at 9 weeks as the statistics say?


----------



## jjbuttons

Anyone still gassy? Also starting to eat abit more now (still food aversions tho)


----------



## RedButterfly

jjbuttons said:


> Anyone still gassy? Also starting to eat abit more now (still food aversions tho)

Yup but mines giving me bad cramps as it's stuck :(


----------



## jalilma

WantsALittle1 said:


> jalilma and babylove, did you find that yours got worse at 9 weeks as the statistics say?

I had all day nausea from 5+6 until right around 8 weeks... Now I get strong waves of nausea (that I have to deep breath through) but the all day part is gone... So I can't say no e was worse... Different yes, but I'll take the 'omg I think I'm really going to barf' feeling for 10 min over the all day cheap feeling anytime.


----------



## SCgirl

Last pregnancy I didn't feel like myself until around 18weeks... :(
I just feel exhausted and hungover/nauseous all the time. As of around 3hrs ago I can't stand peanut butter- go figure haha


----------



## Babylove100

jalilma said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> jalilma and babylove, did you find that yours got worse at 9 weeks as the statistics say?
> 
> I had all day nausea from 5+6 until right around 8 weeks... Now I get strong waves of nausea (that I have to deep breath through) but the all day part is gone... So I can't say no e was worse... Different yes, but I'll take the 'omg I think I'm really going to barf' feeling for 10 min over the all day cheap feeling anytime.Click to expand...

I am exactly the same as this, but mine started at 6+1 and lasted until 7+5. Still get the waves but they last about 30mins then go away


----------



## Miss Bellum

Feeling a bit better today, at least made it out of the house. 

Welcome laughingduck, not surprised you have been worrying in the circumstances. Heres hoping all goes well for this one. I sympathise with the nausea and fatigue, suffering from both as well. Hope you feel better soon. 

Luvmyfam - thanks for the sympathy. I was so lucky first time around as had hardly any symptoms. Making up for it this time. Hope your appointment and scan goes well today. 

Monkei - Hope you get an appointment soon and your bp stays under control. 


Wanna-b-mummy - Its so annoying to wake up straight into nausea! I've tried most of the tips with mixed success. Lets hope its easier for us both when the placenta takes over. 


Jjbuttons - Lack of symptoms doesnt necessarily mean anything is wrong. My first pregnancy I had nothing at all until 14/15 weeks. Hope your midwife can help put your mind at rest. First trimester is always so worrying. 

Wantsalittle1 - Given how rough I feel at 7 weeks, I can only hope things dont get worse! Sorry to hear your sickness is getting worse, hope it starts to ease off soon. 


Jamila & babylove - Glad to hear your sickness is getting better. 

Scgirl - I have total sympathy with you, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## luvmyfam

My appointment went well! Baby with heart rate 170's measuring 8 weeks exactly so that changes my due date to July 15th.
 



Attached Files:







4407.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay luvmyfam congrats! 

Miss bellum, glad you're feeling a bit better

SCgirl, I could not live without peanut butter, how heartbreaking that it's making you feel ill!

jalilma, I agree. I've got the latter--the feeling crappy 100% of the time, sluggish, like my stomach is full of acid and like I'm going to hurl any minute. I really hope things start to get better soon. I'm down 5lbs from my pre-preg weight, and anemic. I really need to be able to get some nutrients down

babylove, you're so lucky! For me, m/s lasted 6-16 weeks with DD. Hoping it's much shorter this time


----------



## Babylove100

Turns out I ended up feeling pretty rubbish most of the day! Yuk! Hoping tomorrow is a good day again!!!


----------



## frangi33

Hey ladies, sorry to hear you're all feeling unwell. I'm only 5+X at the moment so I've got it all to come and I send sympathies to you all, I know it's not nice from my last pregnancy.

I'm absolutely loving seeing the adorable 8w scans! We have ours booked privately on the 18th as we don't usually get them till 12w in the uk. I won't even have a midwife appointment until I'm over 8weeks!


----------



## babydustcass

Hey ladies
I'm back from lapland with my kiddies, absolutely shattered now though. It's an exhausting holiday at any given time but when your overcome with pregnancy fatigue too it's a real struggle to keep your eyes open for all the hours and then it's so dark too, makes you want to sleep even more. That said we had the most amazing time and I am a little sad to be home now. But happily tucked up in bed. I was fortunate enough to not encounter any onset of morning sickness whilst away, something I was dreading. But I just have this inkling that this baby is a boy... and I wasn't ill at all with ds either... This is very different from my dd pregnancy too where I had ms frim early on for several weeks and nausea in between no matter what I did. We shall see soon enough.
I have a panorma test booked for the 2nd of Jan, with a scan. I'll be just over 10 weeks then. Cannot wait 

Sorry to read some of you ladies have been suffering with Ms :( it's not nice at all.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies 
Sorry havnt been posting, was really worried i was losing this baby, i had some spotting and cramping on Wednesday and then again on Thursday, i did however go to ther er and they said they saw a hb but they didn't say anything else, i have been feeling quite awful unfortunately (like some of you) i go for another scan on the 11th to make sure their is still a hb, ive been put on bed rest past few days and back to work Monday.

Hope you are all well


----------



## RedButterfly

Well it's 1.10am and 10 minutes ago I had to go downstairs and make me a huge bowl of chocolate weetos. I couldn't ignore the wanting them! Plus my belly was rumbling all over the place! Is it bad I want to go get another bowl?! :haha:


----------



## Pink Petals

Would like to join! Expecting my second on July 27. :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Luv, your baby is gorgeous! So happy all is okay.

Cass, wow, Lapland. It's where I've always wanted to go. We are hoping to go when this little bean is 2, and my little boy is 6. It sounds like you had a lovely time! But I can imagine it's a bloody exhausting holiday with pregnancy hormones rushing about. Welcome home and glad you had a nice time! 

Last couple of days have been hard over here. The nausea was all day from 5.5 weeks, and suddenly stopped at 7 and was replaced by just hunger. But at 7+5 it returned with vengeance and it's been so hard as I have been so
Busy. All I've wanted to do is snuggle in bed avoiding all things sociable, especially as we still haven't told anyone. This time of year is always so busy and it really is no fun having to meet up with groups of friends for lunch and having in laws for dinner and feeling so sick :( the sickness even wakes me up at night sometimes. Not that I'm complaining of course! But this pregnancy is a shocker compared to my first. I found an old diary entry from when I was pregnant with my little boy that said how great I was feeling at 7+5 weeks and how I didn't feel at all pregnant. It made me laugh. I have felt so bloody pregnant and sick this time around from 3+4! :lol: 

Just a week to go until my scan now. Beyond excited and impatient. 

Hope you're all well and I hope everyone that feels ill has a lovely relaxing weekend.


----------



## Carlinator

Hi all!

It's been a crazy week, last week of the semester so I'm editing papers and maybe even found my mentor for self- designed arts courses next semester. Now just to design the courses!

That's great about everyone's scans & ones coming up, I'm supposed to see my dr & possibly get one the 14th. It will ony be an abdominal, so not very detailed, but I really hope I get a picture this time!

I was worried about my symptoms suddenly kind of easing up, but it seems from
Some of your stories that my be normal! Whew! The severity definitely comes and goes...although I am starting to eat a lot better now, so I think eating more helps a lot, at least eating somewhat regularly. After my nausea subsides I made homemade peanut butter ice cream, and various doughnuts! Wow. Thank good ness I've only gained 1-2 pounds! I was really worried because I gained so much with DD, but I was severely anorexic at the time and kind of needed to gain 25 pounds the first 6 weeks lol. Normal start weight this time, normal gradual weight gain! Woop! 

Well I have school stuff to finish but I also just randomly started watching The Returned last night, & love it!!!! (2012 tv series). I'm thinking maybe I can watch ahead and not tell hubby?! Is that too cruel? :haha:


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Pink Petals!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Pretty chilled out here and hoping to start putting up decorations tomorrow. 

Luvmyfam - what a great pix so pleased all went well at the scan. 

Babylove - sorry yesterday was a bad day hope today was better. 

Frangi - Same here, our system has changed recently so we get a pre-booking at 10 weeks but the actually booking in isnt until 12 weeks! Hope your scan goes well. 

Babydustcass - Lapland sounds amazing, so pleased you had a great holiday. 

Ehjmorris - So sorry to hear your news, will keep fingers crossed all is still going well. 

Redbutterfly - There are worse things you could be eating! 

Hi Pink Petals :wave:

Wanna-b-mummy - Sorry you are feeling sick. I checked my old diary and I'm the same, first time round, no symptoms at all so getting them this hard this early is a shock to the system! Its a tough time of year to be 
sociable when you just want to curl up and sleep. 

Carlinator - Glad you are feeling better, good luck with the school stuff.


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies hope you've all had a good weekend. I'm still having yukky days :-( hope they pass soon, I'm so tired of feeling ill and hungover all the time. :cry:

Does anyone else have a constant bad taste as well??


----------



## dimmu

Hello, I'm also feeling queasy and hungover all the time. The only thing that helps is food but I don't really feel like eating anything. Also feeling pretty tired and sleepy and keep wanting to go to bed at 8-9pm. Second trimester just can't come quick enough, it really feels like the time is dragging.


----------



## Babylove100

Oh yes I'm in bed and fast asleep by 8-9pm as well! I agree the 2nd tri can't come quick enough!! I'm having a love hate relationship with food, the only time I don't feel sick is when I'm eating but then after I stop feel worse! argh!


----------



## TTC74

I have a bad taste in my mouth all the time, too. It's a metallic taste or something and it's yucky!


----------



## Babylove100

TTC74 said:


> I have a bad taste in my mouth all the time, too. It's a metallic taste or something and it's yucky!

Yes this! I think it's why I try and eat a lot to take the taste away but it comes back worse!!


----------



## laughingduck

I dont have a bad taste but I think I did with my daughter. Im just constantly hungry, and if I dont eat I feel sick. At least I don't have the meat aversion I had with my daughter, that was awful. Pretty sure Im having a boy this time. 

I've been thinking, I so wish I was a couple weeks further along so I was 12 weeks on Christmas. I want to tell my family then, as some of them we only see twice a year, but I'll only be 10 weeks and have a history if loss so am a bit hesitant! Would love to tell people in person though.


----------



## babydustcass

I am craving salty and savoury food. In fact just about anything carby will do right now but trying to be good. 
I have a reassurance scan on Thursday next week, cannot wait and very nervous hoping everything is as it should be


----------



## Hollynesss

Me too, babydustcass!! Any salty carbs sound delicious!


----------



## Miss Bellum

I had a few really bad days lat week but fingers crossed seems to have eased off this weekend. Salty savoury snacks really appeal to me too!


----------



## babydustcass

Caved and booked a reassurance scan today for this coming Thursday. Now I just have to keep myself busy for the next few days, so exciting and nerve wrecking all the same.


----------



## jjbuttons

hey all soz not been on technology in this flat have decided to crap up! ipad now not working and my phone keep freezing so on the laptop....

daughter has been unwell since tuesday :( temp spiked yesterday really bad- :(

nausea only comes when not eaten for a while and im eating lots- had a whole pack of tangfastics earlier :S off leaks and tomato soup now as well as sausages....

actually had energy today and dtd! :) but last few nights been in bed by 9! it varies :S

brain fog started already- embarrassed myself in front of oh during dinner saying Muslim and islam are different religions! :S he still laughing at me now...ooh no not good as i teach science so hope my brain functions for next two weeks.....

anyway lots of posts to catchup on so hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## luvmyfam

Thank you wantsalittle1 and wannabemummy!! So sorry to hear you're going through this ehj.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome pink petals!


----------



## Babylove100

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> Sorry havnt been posting, was really worried i was losing this baby, i had some spotting and cramping on Wednesday and then again on Thursday, i did however go to ther er and they said they saw a hb but they didn't say anything else, i have been feeling quite awful unfortunately (like some of you) i go for another scan on the 11th to make sure their is still a hb, ive been put on bed rest past few days and back to work Monday.
> 
> Hope you are all well

Sorry ehj I missed this! Hope your doing okay. I had some spotting at 6weejs but everything was fine. Keeping everything crossed for you and hoping you have a great scan on Friday.x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hello =) just had a quick scan through the thread. 

Room for one more ?! 

I had a scan yesterday and it confirmed my due date as being the 28th on June but I have gone two weeks over with both my pregnancies. So I hope it's okay if I nosey in here aswell =) as I'll probably be pregnant for about a month longer than everyone in the June group ahaha. I have the gestation of an elephant haha.


----------



## Babylove100

Hey Rhi!! :hi:

Glad to hear you had a good scan!!

Haha gestation of a elephant!! :haha:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome rhi! Lovely to hear your scan went well! 

Hope everyone is well.

I'm pretty much bogged down with every symptom going this pregnancy... Serves my right for having such a lovely pregnancy the first time around I guess! I woke up yesterday and my face was covered in red dry patches of eczema. I've not had it since I was a little girl. It looks awful and is impossible to cover up with make up so I'm walking around feeling very self conscious at the moment. My friend said its probably a girl, stealing all my beauty! But Jesus I honestly look like the walking dead. If it doesn't clear up, I will see my doctor as it really is unsightly and making my face itch :( so unpleasant and I am always so lucky with my skin! 
Sickness still comes in waves but improving very very slightly. Busy day ahead today and I'm already dreaming of my bed tonight. The thought of it is exhausting me already...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I would suggest putting some coconut oil on to help with the itchiness of it. Probably no good for out and about but when you are home =). My son has really awful skin and this works wonders for him. It's not cheap though as you need the pure stuff. 15 quid from Holland and barrett. =)


----------



## Babylove100

Feeling really sick again the last few days :sick: I wonder how much longer it'll last. I'm exhausted from feeling so rubbish all the time :cry:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Rhi, thank you, that's very good advice. Lucky I have coconut oil, a big jar of the pure stuff. I've got to wear make up all day today but as soon as I'm home at 5, it's coming off and the oil is going on. Thank you.

Oh babylove :hugs: it's so tiring isn't it? I feel so much for you. I'm exactly the same. I actually am in the mood for a big cry at the moment! Exhausted doesn't even cover it... Try to rest as much as possible Hun and be kind to yourself. Wish I had a magic wand.


----------



## Babylove100

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Rhi, thank you, that's very good advice. Lucky I have coconut oil, a big jar of the pure stuff. I've got to wear make up all day today but as soon as I'm home at 5, it's coming off and the oil is going on. Thank you.
> 
> Oh babylove :hugs: it's so tiring isn't it? I feel so much for you. I'm exactly the same. I actually am in the mood for a big cry at the moment! Exhausted doesn't even cover it... Try to rest as much as possible Hun and be kind to yourself. Wish I had a magic wand.

Ah thank you! Hope you feel better soon too. It really is tiring! i could defo cry right now! :hugs:


----------



## DandJ

Anyone still not feeling pregnant? I have some spurts of nausea but I've been eating snacks throughout the day, so that could be preventing it. However, I've been having some hot flashes like woah. Other than that, I feel fine and normal and sometimes forget I'm pregnant! :?

Last night I was coughing and my abdomen was hurting when contracting... hopefully I didn't hurt the little fetus!


----------



## WantsALittle1

DandJ, the pain is likely to be round ligaments and muscles being overstressed from clenching to cough. I had two colds while pregnant with DS--one in the first trimester and one right before I delivered. Every time I coughed, it was extremely painful, but DS was just fine. My OB reassured me that baby is very protected in there and that coughing was likely to hurt me long before it hurt him.


----------



## jjbuttons

i felt like that yesterday forgot was preg until eve when nausea and hot flushes started :( 

tummy tight again today and still feel really hot :S


----------



## dimmu

It's hard isn't it? I think my nausea and MS is about to peak or at least I hope it's not gonna get any worse. I've been feeling awful all day today, and have been sick 5-6 times and I think the worst is still to come as I usually feel worse in the evenings. I keep going to bed at 8-8.30 pm just because can't take the nausea and feeling sick.

Anyone else constipated as well? I remember being constipated towards the end with my last pregnancy but not this early on.


----------



## frangi33

Ugh it's up down up down at this stage isn't it. One minute I feel fine and the next I feel like I'm about to pop with bloat or throw up lol


----------



## MelliPaige

Eating a slice of lemon before bed has helped my sickness the next morning. It still comes but it's not as bad. Weve stocked up on them but I forgot last night and could tell the difference. But I like lemons and maybe others dont, so maybe some other kind of citrus would help..but it has worked well for me


----------



## Babylove100

Dimmu- i hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

I haven't actually been sick, thank god, although sometimes I wonder if I'd feel better if I did. But I hate being sick so I do everything I can to stop it from happening. :wacko:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Mine is all over the place. I think it has gone and them wham I just spew my guts haha. A few weeks ago I ate two chips and immediately threw up. So it's always triggered. I don't just wake up and be sick iykwim. It'll be over soon though girls =) hang in there !


----------



## Babylove100

That's tough Rhi!!

Okay, I'm going to be thankful I just only have the nausea deal with :winkwink:


----------



## not_so_easy

My nausea is finally tolerable at 10 weeks now. Comes and goes throughout the day. At 6-8 weeks it got really bad and definitely worse at night...I hear ya dimmu...I had trouble going to sleep because of it. I started getting the ginger candies and hv been eating dinner earlier which I think helped.
As for the constipation...dimmu, I'm with u now.past 3 days have been killing me...my belly looks huge and now I hv to keep running to the bathroom to wee all the time...don't think it all fits. Have been focusing on fiber today and has helped so far.
Lucky you babytobe!
Rhi, sorry you get so sick you Chuck! I thankfully have only dryheaved but never actually lost it.


----------



## dimmu

Not_so_easy sorry to hear you're suffering with constipation as well! I also look huge, surprised no one at work has said anything as the bloat is just enormous! Really running out of space down there and look 4 months pregnant.:( I've had lots of fruit today, hopefully it will make a difference.

Today on my way home from work I was sick in a park. Thankfully it was getting dark but I was so embarrassed. People must think I've had too much to drink or something.:(


----------



## babydustcass

Other than bloat i really dont feel pregnant at all yet. I feel for you all with MS though, i had it horribly with DD and can relate to how down it can make you feel :hugs:. I am watching and waiting for the onset, really hoping it never arrives.:nope:
I am feeling ok during the day but as soon as the kids are in bed, i want to follow them. I am managing throughout the day, probably because I dont have a physically demanding job. I can sit in one place all day, keep my brain occupied with the tele whilst I work, I also find my work quite relaxing so will probably work right up until the baby is born so I can take longer maternity leave. 

So what have you done thats baby related today?
I've written a list, just one of many to come, Oh i do love a list :haha: This one is my wants and essentials purchase list. Now, I am just looking forward to finding out the gender and off to purchase all these cute things. 
I also got my first midwife appointment for next Monday :happydance:


----------



## tgrich

Hello to the new ladies glad your joining us!

Sorry about everone who is dealing with ms. I have been pretty lucky so far only have felt off a few times.

I was finally able to hear baby's heartbeat on My doppler yesterday it was such a relief. I am heading to Disney Thursday with my youngest so the next few weeks will thankfully fly by until we tell family around Christmas :)


----------



## MelliPaige

I don't know if it's possible but sometimes I can swear I feel a wriggly bean in there..im suspecting twins but that wouldnt explain the wriggles. Maybe I'm a little bit further along than I thought..I've voiced this to family and they just say oh it's has..but I don't think it is. It's only on part of my tummy and sometimes I do have gas but don't feel it and I don't feel gassy when I do. It's hard to explain. 

Has anyone dealt with period like bleeding while pregnant? It's not happening now, I just think it may be a part of me being further along than I think I am


----------



## Cowgirl07

I've bled a lot during this pregnancy at at 8 weeks was diagnosed with a SCH. I've had bleeding with clots, cramps and baby was fine. We also transferred two and my hcg levels reflected a possible vanishing twin so I had red bleeding at 5+5 weeks. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm starting to feel pregnant now. One of my coworkers whom I haven't told yet is VERY suspicious! It's crazy, I was feeling queasy today but didn't say anything or act any different, and she looked at me and said, "so how's the baby? Any nausea?" Lol! I'm a bad liar, my face probably said it all! (she's been begging me to have a baby since I got married two years ago and says stuff like this all the time)

Anyone ever had a corpus luteum cyst? My corpus luteum measured on the large side, so I get to see love bug again next week to check and make sure that it is shrinking on its own.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollynesss, I had a grapefruit-sized one!


----------



## Hollynesss

Holy cow! Mine isn't that big. What did they do for it?


----------



## RedButterfly

MelliPaige said:


> I don't know if it's possible but sometimes I can swear I feel a wriggly bean in there..im suspecting twins but that wouldnt explain the wriggles. Maybe I'm a little bit further along than I thought..I've voiced this to family and they just say oh it's has..but I don't think it is. It's only on part of my tummy and sometimes I do have gas but don't feel it and I don't feel gassy when I do. It's hard to explain.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with period like bleeding while pregnant? It's not happening now, I just think it may be a part of me being further along than I think I am

I feel flutters every now and then. This is pregnancy #6 for me so I know the difference between gas and not gas. Were you tracking your cycle?


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollynesss said:


> Holy cow! Mine isn't that big. What did they do for it?

So I had one while pregnant with DS and it went away on its own by a scan at 11 weeks. I think that's much more normal than what happened with the grapefruit one. 

The grapefruit-sized one was about 5 years prior, and I was not pregnant at the time. I had recently gone off BCP not knowing that doing so can lead to ovarian cysts. They ended up cauterizing the grapefruit-sized cyst plus a baseball-sized one on the other ovary, and they cauterized quite a bit of ovary too sadly. The bigger cyst had gotten so big that it had developed its own blood supply. It ruptured while I was exercising and unbeknownst to me I was hemorrhaging into my abdomen. I thought I was just having really bad period cramps. An ER trip, a CAT scan, and two days of being in the hospital, I was finally somewhat back to normal.


----------



## Hollynesss

WantsALittle1 said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow! Mine isn't that big. What did they do for it?
> 
> So I had one while pregnant with DS and it went away on its own by a scan at 11 weeks. I think that's much more normal than what happened with the grapefruit one.
> 
> The grapefruit-sized one was about 5 years prior, and I was not pregnant at the time. I had recently gone off BCP not knowing that doing so can lead to ovarian cysts. They ended up cauterizing the grapefruit-sized cyst plus a baseball-sized one on the other ovary, and they cauterized quite a bit of ovary too sadly. The bigger cyst had gotten so big that it had developed its own blood supply. It ruptured while I was exercising and unbeknownst to me I was hemorrhaging into my abdomen. I thought I was just having really bad period cramps. An ER trip, a CAT scan, and two days of being in the hospital, I was finally somewhat back to normal.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness!!! What a horrible ordeal you had to go through! I'm so glad everything turned out okay for you :hugs:


----------



## MelliPaige

RedButterfly said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's possible but sometimes I can swear I feel a wriggly bean in there..im suspecting twins but that wouldnt explain the wriggles. Maybe I'm a little bit further along than I thought..I've voiced this to family and they just say oh it's has..but I don't think it is. It's only on part of my tummy and sometimes I do have gas but don't feel it and I don't feel gassy when I do. It's hard to explain.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with period like bleeding while pregnant? It's not happening now, I just think it may be a part of me being further along than I think I am
> 
> I feel flutters every now and then. This is pregnancy #6 for me so I know the difference between gas and not gas. We're you tracking your cycle?Click to expand...

Yes and my cycle is regular, 26 days. And my positive came late


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollynesss, thanks! 

No doubt yours will be a much simpler case, as my understanding is that pregnancy and pregnancy hormones usually get them under control. If I understand correctly, that is why the BCP can keep them away too, because the hormones are similar


----------



## jalilma

So this fun symptom started about a week and a half ago.... Dry/gritty/sticky feeling in my eyes! My vision is fine... I'm just rubbing my eyes like a mad woman!


----------



## WantsALittle1

jalilma me too! Pregnancy seriously dries me out--skin, eyes (itchy and red all the time now), nose, and gastrointestinally too unfortunately :(


----------



## jalilma

WantsALittle1 said:


> jalilma me too! Pregnancy seriously dries me out--skin, eyes (itchy and red all the time now), nose, and gastrointestinally too unfortunately :(

So glad it's just not me... I have weird symptoms I don't remember with any of my other pregnancies! My nose is like the Sahara!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Mine too :( For me, pregnancy causes 9 months of a runny nose and sinus infections. And right now my nose is itchy and dry, and when I blow it, half the time it's bloody. And it's so hard to drink lots of water right now to counter all this dryness because of the morning sickness. Fluids are just the worst, with the sloshing around in my stomach and ughhhhhhh. 

And, to boot, I live in a very dry climate and our humidifier is broken right now! $750 to replace it :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## MelliPaige

Looks like I'm growing a turkey
 



Attached Files:







20151208_120927.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## laughingduck

MelliPaige said:


> Looks like I'm growing a turkey

Aaaah, how fun! Was that scan from today? 

This is mine from 6.5 weeks, baby is the tiny little thing on the bottom left. Crazy how much they can grow in just a week!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RedButterfly

Are you measuring behind?


----------



## not_so_easy

MelliPaige said:


> Looks like I'm growing a turkey

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MelliPaige

laughingduck said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm growing a turkey
> 
> Aaaah, how fun! Was that scan from today?
> 
> This is mine from 6.5 weeks, baby is the tiny little thing on the bottom left. Crazy how much they can grow in just a week!Click to expand...

Yes from today! It's crazy how they grow, with my son we saw him at 8w+ and he looked like a perfect little peanut



RedButterfly said:


> Are you measuring behind?

Yes, by a day, but they are gonna keep my due date by lmp


----------



## Miss Bellum

Jjbutons - sorry to hear about your daughter, hope she feels better soon. Glad you have started to feel better. 

Hi & welcome Rhi_Rhi , glad you had a good scan. 

Wanna-b-mummy - Sorry you are having such a rough time of it. I sympathise, I had an easy time with my first and seems like getting double this time to make up for it. Hope you continue to feel better. 

Babylove100 - Sorry you are so sick, hope you are feeling better soon. 

Dandj - I felt exactly the same with my first pregnancy. This time round the almost constant feeling of nausea makes it hard to forget. Hope it will clear soon. 

I'm sure you wouldnt be able to hurt lo by coughing. 

Dimmu - Sounds rough, hope you feel better soon. How awful to have been caught off guard in a park 

Mellipage - Lemon is an interesting MS cure! Glad its working for you. I've not felt anything yet but I didnt feel anything until quite late last time as well. Maybe you are further along than you thought. Great scan picture. 

Not_so_easy - Glad your nausea is feeling better. 

Babydustcass -Glad you feeling ok. I've done nothing baby related at all! 

Tgrich - How reassuring to hear the HB - have a fab time at Disney. 

Hollyness - It would drive me crazy if a co-worker kept asking me about babies. I wonder if she just made a lucky guess & then noticed your face when she mentioned it. No experience with corpus luetum. Hope the scan shows its shrinking though. 

Wantsalittleone - Wow sounds like a horrible experience. Glad everything worked out. Hope your eyes are feeling better soon. Ouch! Very expensive. 

Jamila- Sorry to hear about your eyes, hope they clear up soon.


----------



## laughingduck

RedButterfly said:


> Are you measuring behind?


Not sure who you were asking that to, but I am also measuring behind 2 days. Measured at 6w3d and by my calculations was 6w5d. Apparently the measurments are only accurate within 4 days. 

Lemon helps my ms too! And mandarin oranges. Anything citrus is like instant relief to me.


----------



## RedButterfly

I just realised we posted the same time! I was asking Mellie.

Fanta lemon helps ms here! Just went and brought more today.


----------



## Babylove100

Oh I'm gonna try some lemon related stuff!! I found some ginger tea bags so have those for today


----------



## jalilma

Tonight I was eating a cheese stick... Spied the peanut butter on the table and without another thought started putting it ON my cheese stick! My youngest daughter looked at me for a second and I shrugged my shoulders... She said "don't worry mom I won't tell anybody it's ok" that my friends is the weirdest thing I have eaten in any pregnancy thus far!


----------



## Babylove100

Mines apple, grapes and melon covered in natural yoghurt! Not as exciting but delicious!!!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I did something odd too at 7 weeks. Put two chocolate buttons between two plain salted Pringles and ate them. At the moment, my favourite things are sweet full sugar/fat lemonade and really really really sharp salty and vinegary crisps!

Sickness has eased slightly the last few days and I'm hungrier, which is a relief as I've barely eaten properly since I got my BFP. Still have some pretty intense bouts of nausea but I'm functioning just a little better now. I'm managing to cook a dinner the last few nights. A couple of weeks ago I never could have! So hope I'm just starting to be on the home stretch now 2nd tri is on its way to me.

Melli your scan pic is adorable. So happy all is well. 

And Miss Bellum, thank you! I hope you're feeling well too.


----------



## WantsALittle1

I had a very scary bleed yesterday. Baby was fine, no sign of an SCH, and my OB said it was too early to see previa. 

Now I'm waiting to see maternal fetal medicine consultants tomorrow to see if they can find the source of the bleed. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this kind of thing. My OB is stumped, and I'm basically scared to go to the bathroom right now because I'm afraid I'll see blood when I wipe.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2359791-bleeding-9w4d.html


----------



## jalilma

Tomorrow is my scan! Eek. Haven't heard the heart beat yet so of course I'm scared that they will be like there's no baby or something equally awful. Its going to be a long 24 hours... Hopefully by this time tomorrow I'll have good news and can breath a sigh of relief!


----------



## MelliPaige

When I was pregnant with my son I craved that awful squeeze cheese on apples. It was so good at the time! I usually hate fake cheese but it was yummy. 

This baby hates italian food of any shape our form. I can only manage raw veggies. At least it's healthy!


----------



## Hollynesss

Thinking about you, wantsalittle1! I hope the doctor can give you some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

My back started bothering my Sunday. The doctor said it is a classic back strain. It is going away and flaring up intermittently. I sure hope it is just a temporary back strain and not something that is going to persist as my pelvis adjusts itself. 

I'm so looking forward to Monday. I think I'll be a lot more calm about the sustainability of my pregnancy after I get a good picture of my little one nestled in.


----------



## not_so_easy

WantsALittle1 said:


> I had a very scary bleed yesterday. Baby was fine, no sign of an SCH, and my OB said it was too early to see previa.
> 
> Now I'm waiting to see maternal fetal medicine consultants tomorrow to see if they can find the source of the bleed. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this kind of thing. My OB is stumped, and I'm basically scared to go to the bathroom right now because I'm afraid I'll see blood when I wipe.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2359791-bleeding-9w4d.html

I just wanted to reply that I hope everything is okay...unfortunately I hv only had spotting with both my pregnancies but at 6 weeks and it stops. I hope u can find out soon what is going on. My thoughts are with u!!:hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I've bled once a week or so and spotted in between I have a SCH. it could be a irritated cervix or something simple.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Can I join? Got a super fast, dark BFP on November 19. I haven't been to the doctor's office yet. Was going on Friday, but the receptionist unfortunately wrote down the wrong type of appointment, and now it's been rescheduled for next Tuesday. Cautiously, optimistically PG, as I'm older, had a MC in May, and wasn't trying for this one. Due date is estimated at 7/24.


----------



## RedButterfly

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Nikki!


----------



## luvmyfam

WantsALittle1 said:


> I had a very scary bleed yesterday. Baby was fine, no sign of an SCH, and my OB said it was too early to see previa.
> 
> Now I'm waiting to see maternal fetal medicine consultants tomorrow to see if they can find the source of the bleed. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this kind of thing. My OB is stumped, and I'm basically scared to go to the bathroom right now because I'm afraid I'll see blood when I wipe.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2359791-bleeding-9w4d.html

I'm so sorry wantsalittle1. I personally don't have experience but a friend of mine had a horrible bleed around 11 weeks. She said there was a lot of blood. They never found a cause and her son was born healthy! She thought for sure she had lost the baby. Hopefully this is nothing serious for you.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Little, please keep us posted. I am sure all is well :hugs: I know many women who bled in pregnancy and with no explanation. One lady I know would bleed every month, as if she was still getting af. I am sure it was just a fluke, and sending lots of positive vibes to you.


----------



## babydustcass

I have seen on here it is so common to have small bleeds during pregnancy especially the first few months, i know my own sister had light spotting for months every time coinciding with when her AF would have been due. Its very scary but try to remain positive, I am sure everything will be ok :hugs:


I have my scan this afternoon, so very nervous and anxious to see that everything is ok


----------



## Hollynesss

Do any of you ladies feel like you're sweating more? Especially in the underarms? I feel like I need to freshen my deodorant throughout the day!


----------



## jalilma

Today is scan day.... Just woke up and already so anxious that my hands and feet are sweating... Thank goodness I was smart enough to make the appointment for first thing this morning... I'd be a mess by this afternoon!


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck jalilma!! I'm sure all is fine and looking forward to your update :happydance:


----------



## not_so_easy

Holly- I was pretty gross with my first. And my nose was like a bloodhound so I always felt like I stink....sorry if that is tmi. Unfortunately it lasted the whole pregnancy....lol.
Jalil - good luck with, I'm sure everything is ok.


----------



## TTC74

Jailila - I Can relate. My scan isn't until Monday and I'm nervous as all get out. So, I'm sure you're very nervous. I can't wait to see your scan of your healthy LO! 

AFM - I called my dr this morning bc I've been having intense lower back spasms. I'm not sure if it's related to my pregnancy or not but I'm nervous about it. So, I'm waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## WantsALittle1

jalilma wishing you the very best on your scan, can't wait for an update!

TTC74 could be that your uterus is starting to bulge a little bit and push on some nerves maybe, could potentially be an effect of relaxin, or maybe even a bit of round ligament growth affecting nearby muscles. Hoping they can give you some answers and relief. I get sciatica starting at around 16 weeks because I have a retro uterus that bulges into some nerves and for me it's hip/back pain and spasms. It's no fun, hoping you aren't in the same boat!

As for me, MFM ultrasound in 5.5 hours and I'm freaking out. It's been two days since my big bleed and I'm still getting dark brown spotting. I guess I'm pretty scared of what the specialists will find. I've been checking on baby daily with the Doppler and he/she seems fine, so hopefully I will get a simple explanation for what happened.


----------



## Hollynesss

not_so_easy said:


> Holly- I was pretty gross with my first. And my nose was like a bloodhound so I always felt like I stink....sorry if that is tmi. Unfortunately it lasted the whole pregnancy....lol.
> Jalil - good luck with, I'm sure everything is ok.

Haha, I always feel like I stink! :rofl: My coworkers have assured me that I don't.


----------



## TTC74

WantsALittle1 said:


> jalilma wishing you the very best on your scan, can't wait for an update!
> 
> TTC74 could be that your uterus is starting to bulge a little bit and push on some nerves maybe, could potentially be an effect of relaxin, or maybe even a bit of round ligament growth affecting nearby muscles. Hoping they can give you some answers and relief. I get sciatica starting at around 16 weeks because I have a retro uterus that bulges into some nerves and for me it's hip/back pain and spasms. It's no fun, hoping you aren't in the same boat!
> 
> As for me, MFM ultrasound in 5.5 hours and I'm freaking out. It's been two days since my big bleed and I'm still getting dark brown spotting. I guess I'm pretty scared of what the specialists will find. I've been checking on baby daily with the Doppler and he/she seems fine, so hopefully I will get a simple explanation for what happened.

I have a retro uterus too. So, it may very well be the same thing. As a matter of fact, they couldn't get a great view of the baby at my 6 week scan because they said the retro uterus makes vaginal ultrasounds more difficult to see/read. Fortunately, they were able to see the little heartbeat. They just weren't able to get a heart rate. So, that reassured me some. Now, I just need reassurance that my back pain is normal and that baby has developed on track.


----------



## WantsALittle1

TTC74 said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> jalilma wishing you the very best on your scan, can't wait for an update!
> 
> TTC74 could be that your uterus is starting to bulge a little bit and push on some nerves maybe, could potentially be an effect of relaxin, or maybe even a bit of round ligament growth affecting nearby muscles. Hoping they can give you some answers and relief. I get sciatica starting at around 16 weeks because I have a retro uterus that bulges into some nerves and for me it's hip/back pain and spasms. It's no fun, hoping you aren't in the same boat!
> 
> As for me, MFM ultrasound in 5.5 hours and I'm freaking out. It's been two days since my big bleed and I'm still getting dark brown spotting. I guess I'm pretty scared of what the specialists will find. I've been checking on baby daily with the Doppler and he/she seems fine, so hopefully I will get a simple explanation for what happened.
> 
> I have a retro uterus too. So, it may very well be the same thing. As a matter of fact, they couldn't get a great view of the baby at my 6 week scan because they said the retro uterus makes vaginal ultrasounds more difficult to see/read. Fortunately, they were able to see the little heartbeat. They just weren't able to get a heart rate. So, that reassured me some. Now, I just need reassurance that my back pain is normal and that baby has developed on track.Click to expand...

Well I do hope they will see you soon, and hopefully even give you a scan, to reassure you that the spasming is just run of the mill.


----------



## laughingduck

Jalilma I hope your scan goes well today!

Wantsalittle1 I had a pretty big bleed with my daughter and everything turned out fine. Bleeding is so common in early pregnancy, was there any cramping with it? Hope all is well. 

I woke up in the middle of last night feeling so nauseous, then threw up this morning for the first time. Ugh. Last week was actually not too bad with ms so I though maybe the worst was over, looks like I was wrong. Hopefully it's just a one day thing. I feel bad for the women who are so so sick every day first trimester!


----------



## WantsALittle1

laughingduck said:


> Wantsalittle1 I had a pretty big bleed with my daughter and everything turned out fine. Bleeding is so common in early pregnancy, was there any cramping with it? Hope all is well.

No cramping when the gushing was happening, but I did start cramping the next day. By that point, only dark brown blood was coming out, as is still the case today. The day the big bleed happened, there was just the gush of blood with no prior symptoms, and then about 30 minutes into the bleed, a large clot (about 3-4 cm) came out. 

So sorry you threw up! I believe hCG peaks in the 9th week so morning sickness tends to increase through week 8, peak around 9-10 weeks, and then slowly decline. Hopefully it doesn't get any worse for you, and it was just a one-off!


----------



## babydustcass

Our scan went well today :) we couldn't be happier.l :cloud9: Baby is measuring bang on my dates at 7 +2! And we saw a steady flicking heartbeat, so surreal and makes it all feel very real now
 



Attached Files:







20151210_150347.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay congrats babydustcass!!!!!!!


----------



## jalilma

Scan went great! Measuring 2 days ahead! Heart rate 167. I am so very very excited!
 



Attached Files:







imagejpeg_2.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Babydust and Jalilma! Beautiful scans. I can't wait until mine on Monday!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay congrats both!! Great scans!!! :happydance:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay jalilma, beautiful baby, congrats on a great scan!

Had my MFM scan today and the doctor had zero explanation for the bleeding. No sign of SCH, and my placenta is high and fundal, completely opposite to the cervix. I did show him the pic of the blood and clot and he said it looks like placenta and decidual cast, so he surmises that I just lost a chunk of placenta and lining but he's not sure why I did.

He said the bleeding and tissue loss puts me at higher risk of PPROM or PTL but that only time will tell, and things could end up working out totally normally.
 



Attached Files:







UsPic_NoLabels.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laughingduck

Wow all of your scans actually look likebabirs and not just little blobs anymore. How exciting! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Congratulations :thumbup: on the successful scans! What a blessing!

Have to vent. I was so irritated today. I've been trying to be more active and watch my diet because I still carry about 10 lbs from the last PG. I think I over exerted myself a bit yesterday, so today I'd envisioned staying cocooned in my office and taking it easy. Well, my coworker's (who's 8 months PG and is HUGE as an aside) DH had a medical incident and needed to head to ER. So, guess who filled in on her off-site meeting with a non-English speaking population? Me. My stomach was tight and crampy, so I wasn't pleased AT ALL. The worst part is being physically uncomfortable and not being able to explain to anyone what the issue is.


----------



## Hollynesss

Beautiful scans, ladies!! WantsALittle1, I'm so glad everything looked good!! 

Nikki- that doesn't sound fun :(


----------



## RedButterfly

Lovely scans!

Afm - Went for spiritual healing this evening and once again the healer could feel the baby wriggling.


----------



## WantsALittle1

RedButterfly, that sounds lovely and peaceful x


----------



## Miss Bea

TTC74 said:


> Jailila - I Can relate. My scan isn't until Monday and I'm nervous as all get out. So, I'm sure you're very nervous. I can't wait to see your scan of your healthy LO!
> 
> AFM - I called my dr this morning bc I've been having intense lower back spasms. I'm not sure if it's related to my pregnancy or not but I'm nervous about it. So, I'm waiting to hear back from them.

TTC74 - Did you get advice from your Dr? I feel like I'm pinching a nerve or a muscle in my lower back every time I bend down and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## luvmyfam

Beautiful scans babydust and jalilma!! 

Wantsalittle1 I'm so happy to hear all is well! Your LO looks nicely snuggled in :).


----------



## MelliPaige

Scans are awesome ladies!


----------



## TTC74

Miss Bea said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Jailila - I Can relate. My scan isn't until Monday and I'm nervous as all get out. So, I'm sure you're very nervous. I can't wait to see your scan of your healthy LO!
> 
> AFM - I called my dr this morning bc I've been having intense lower back spasms. I'm not sure if it's related to my pregnancy or not but I'm nervous about it. So, I'm waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> TTC74 - Did you get advice from your Dr? I feel like I'm pinching a nerve or a muscle in my lower back every time I bend down and it's driving me crazy.Click to expand...

My Dr told me that she wasn't worried as long as there was no uterine cramping or bleeding. I have an appt for an ultrasound on Monday. So, she said to just keep my appt and we would talk Monday.


----------



## not_so_easy

Congrats ladies on the awesome scans.
Wantsali\tle1, glad to hear the bean is ok.
Back spasms do not sound fun! Can you use heat pads? Perhaps u overexerted yourself?

I am anxiously waiting my blood test results from the 35+ testing....which will hopefully tell me I hv a healthy bean and...the gender. I hv a beautiful healthy boy and hope for a healthy baby first and foremost, but also wish for a girl. This is likely to be the last one for me and my hubby so would be good to have the pair. Will hopefully get the results today or early next week....


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies*

Sorry i havnt been around, just been so busy.

Those are some fantastic scans girls! And sorry about the bleeding.. im pretty sure i mentioned it but i had light spotting last week and everything is okay with the baby, i wish you all the best for your scans and or tests

Oh and today i had a follow up scan from the bleeding last week and bubba is measuring right on track**ill attach a pic in comment below


----------



## Babylove100

Great news ehj!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ehjmorris

:)
 



Attached Files:







20151211_171239_opt.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you Babylove how are you? 

I forgot to mention that lil bub did not stop moving! Was so adorable to watch it stretch and yawn haha it even waved.
It had a hb rate of 179.. :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

ehj beautiful baby bean, so precious! 

not_so_easy can't wait for an update on the test results. FXed for a healthy bean, and so exciting that you're about to find out the gender! Hopefully you don't have to wait until next week and the results come back today

I get my blood drawn for chromosomal testing on Dec 18 and even though we were planning team yellow, I am most likely going to find out the gender when the results come back. After the scary bleed on Tuesday, it's become very important to me to connect to this baby in every way possible while I still can (who knows what tomorrow will bring), and I want to know everything possible about him/her!


----------



## not_so_easy

WantsALittle1 said:


> ehj beautiful baby bean, so precious!
> 
> not_so_easy can't wait for an update on the test results. FXed for a healthy bean, and so exciting that you're about to find out the gender! Hopefully you don't have to wait until next week and the results come back today
> 
> I get my blood drawn for chromosomal testing on Dec 18 and even though we were planning team yellow, I am most likely going to find out the gender when the results come back. After the scary bleed on Tuesday, it's become very important to me to connect to this baby in every way possible while I still can (who knows what tomorrow will bring), and I want to know everything possible about him/her!

Thanks wantsalittle1. So funny...I felt the same way with my first. Even though I had a big belly and felt him moving early, I didn't connect with the baby until I found out the gender. I can't tell u why, but that really worked for me.
Good n luck with the testing, keep us posted.


----------



## frangi33

Loving the scans ladies, it's amazing to see what my little bean might look like in a few weeks.

How do you get to find out the gender so early? We didn't get to know until our 20 week scan last time.


----------



## TTC74

frangi33 said:


> Loving the scans ladies, it's amazing to see what my little bean might look like in a few weeks.
> 
> How do you get to find out the gender so early? We didn't get to know until our 20 week scan last time.

Depending on your risk factors (such as advanced maternal age), they sometimes do chromosomal testing between 10 and 12 weeks that tells you the baby's gender (in addition to whether or not there are chromosomal abnormalities).


----------



## WantsALittle1

At our clinic, they give everyone the option of doing the NT scan -or- chromosomal testing, which I've never experienced at any other clinic. Usually the NT scan is the default, and they only offer the chromosomal test for advanced maternal age or abnormal NT scan results. I was pretty surprised when they offered the blood test right away


----------



## jjbuttons

Loving all the scan piccys! :D

Sorry again not being around hectic at mo but one week left of work till off for xmas! back been killing me today and hot flushes have come back :S on off nausea but only if not eaten for long! 

big bloat today so happy it was xmas jumper day otherwise will get looks  

big hugs to you all xx


----------



## jGo_18

hey ladies! i've been keeping up with reading, but haven't commented since i first introduced myself. thought i should probably start getting my feet wet. loving all the scan pics and feeling so jealous that my doc doesn't seem to have an US on the radar for quite sometime. i go in monday for a "informational" appt & then January 5th for my first "real" appt. hoping we'll at least hear the heart beat at that one.

had a rough go during week 5 to 6, sick and so tired. but the past week now has been very minimal. i'm actually feeling quite anxious about the fact that i don't really have much in terms of symptoms at this point... other than a little bit of nausea if i wait to long to eat. =/ kind of worried, especially since i don't have a scan or anything on the horizon to settle my nerves.


----------



## WantsALittle1

jGo, could you call your doctor and let them know you were having some symptoms and the symptoms have gone, and that you'd like some reassurance? Sometimes they are receptive to that--my OB with DS was very supportive when I told him of my concerns, and happily did an early scan to reassure me that things were progressing well

PS. If they say no to the scan, you could get a Doppler and about a week and a half from now, there's a chance you could hear the heartbeat on your own at home. I got DD and DS both on the Doppler for the first time at 8.5 weeks x


----------



## TTC74

JGo - I won't tell you not to worry bc I know that's much easier said than done but I will tell you that pretty much all of my pregnancies have been mostly symptom free. I have 2 grown children and have seen my current LO's heartbeat on a scan. So, Fx this pregnancy is a healthy one, too!


----------



## jGo_18

wants - that's a good idea. i don't know why, but i always feel so silly calling the doc for anything... but i'm gonna mention it to them at the "info" appt monday and hope they'll be willing to do something then or schedule something between that and the appt on the 5th. i could call, but i suppose since i'll be physically at the doctor anyway in a 3 days, i might as well just wait for that (my doc office probably wouldn't get back to me before then anyway). i thought about getting a doppler, but i worry that if i can't find the heartbeat myself (which i know is common early on) that i'll just freak myself out more.

TTC74 - thanks =) i was nauseous 24/7 with my son for most of the first tri so i guess that's where a lot of the concern is coming from... as when it kicked in last week i was thinking "yup, saw that coming!" and then it stopped... which is unexpected. maybe i'm just a lucky one who feels pretty good in the first tri this time. it's hard not to worry tho, that's for sure.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh ehj, your scan photo is beautiful! Congratulations. So happy all was well.

jGo, I totally understand your worry, but I have had waves of symptoms, and had a week or without symptoms and was worried. I am sure what's happening is totally normal. I am sure if you scroll back, you'll find how worried I was. I was fine on week 4, sick badly throughout week 5 and 6, then suddenly great on week 7, where in parts I felt normal, and I was really worried. I was googling madly, things like "losing symptoms at 7 weeks" and driving myself into a frenzy. Then week 8, symptoms returned with vengeance, and now, into week 9, and everything has calmed down again. From what I have read and heard from doctors and midwives is that symptoms always come and go judging by what hormonal changes are going on. And also, I will add that with my first pregnancy, I felt perfect throughout! I was very lucky, had a bit of fatigue, couple of days of nausea, but was fine. So fine that I would forget I was pregnant and was convinced I wasn't. So please try not to worry, even though I know it's hard as a mama not to :hugs: And I agree, maybe speak to your doctor and ask for some reassurance! They may give you a scan and that will put your mind at ease :kiss: 

jj, not long and you'll have the Christmas break! Hearing you on the bloat. Thank goodness for xmas jumpers! I have actually lost three pounds in the first tri but my jeans are all sooooo tight and I have been living in leggings and tights with dresses. The baby bloat is real :haha:

Well ladies, it's my scan day tomorrow. 10am. I am so nervous but also very excited. With my first pregnancy, I was so petrified, and I didn't enjoy the build up at all. This time I am definitely a little more relaxed. But still of course nervous as hell. Felt a lot better this week. Still have huge aversions to so many foods, very hungry and tired, but I am hoping the all day nausea is long gone! Will keep you posted tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## ehjmorris

Good luck for tomorrow morning wannabmummmy, im sure it will go great and dont forget to show us a pic!


----------



## not_so_easy

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Oh ehj, your scan photo is beautiful! Congratulations. So happy all was well.
> 
> jGo, I totally understand your worry, but I have had waves of symptoms, and had a week or without symptoms and was worried. I am sure what's happening is totally normal. I am sure if you scroll back, you'll find how worried I was. I was fine on week 4, sick badly throughout week 5 and 6, then suddenly great on week 7, where in parts I felt normal, and I was really worried. I was googling madly, things like "losing symptoms at 7 weeks" and driving myself into a frenzy. Then week 8, symptoms returned with vengeance, and now, into week 9, and everything has calmed down again. From what I have read and heard from doctors and midwives is that symptoms always come and go judging by what hormonal changes are going on. And also, I will add that with my first pregnancy, I felt perfect throughout! I was very lucky, had a bit of fatigue, couple of days of nausea, but was fine. So fine that I would forget I was pregnant and was convinced I wasn't. So please try not to worry, even though I know it's hard as a mama not to :hugs: And I agree, maybe speak to your doctor and ask for some reassurance! They may give you a scan and that will put your mind at ease :kiss:
> 
> jj, not long and you'll have the Christmas break! Hearing you on the bloat. Thank goodness for xmas jumpers! I have actually lost three pounds in the first tri but my jeans are all sooooo tight and I have been living in leggings and tights with dresses. The baby bloat is real :haha:
> 
> Well ladies, it's my scan day tomorrow. 10am. I am so nervous but also very excited. With my first pregnancy, I was so petrified, and I didn't enjoy the build up at all. This time I am definitely a little more relaxed. But still of course nervous as hell. Felt a lot better this week. Still have huge aversions to so many foods, very hungry and tired, but I am hoping the all day nausea is long gone! Will keep you posted tomorrow :happydance:

Good luck!! Looking forward to the pic :thumbup:


----------



## SCgirl

After looking for a few days and finding nothing, found baby's hb with a Doppler at 9+0! I think I didn't find it until 9+2 with DS. Spent far too long looking. Somewhere around 160bpm. (Using sonoline b)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi all, hope everyone is having a good day. I am still having nausea a lot and tiredness kicking in as well, was barely able to move from the sofa today. 

Welcome, Nickki Leigh, how annoying about the mix up. Its very hard not being able to tell work colleagues why you might need to lighten the load a bit. 

Jamila - great news on the scan 

TTC74 - Hope the ultrasound on Monday shows all is well.

Wantsalittleone - At least all seems to be well with bean, fingers crossed the pregnancy progresses smoothly now. Hope the tests all come back fine, how exciting to know the gender so soon.

Laughingduck, hopefully it was just a one off bad day for you

Babydustcass - great scan pic and great measurements. 

Not-so-easy - Hope your tests show all is well. Fingers crossed for a girl! 

Ehmorrris - so pleased scan shows all is well. How lovely to see it so active as well 

Jgo_18 - I sympathise, we dont get any scans until 12 weeks here either unless you are prepared to pay for a private scan. I have a pre-booking appointment on Monday but thats just an group introduction to the clinic & how they work. No actual one to one appointments until 11/12 weeks. My first pregnancy was pretty easy with no symptoms until about the 12th week and then only minimal. This one nausea kicked in at 4 weeks and seems to be staying put. I know its easier to say dont worry than not to though! 

Sgirl - Glad you found the HB


----------



## jjbuttons

good luck with your scan!

Anyone had any birth dreams yet? i did last night and baby was a boy and i chose my own bed on the ward- was very odd but brill at same time- my partener kept checking to see if he had a winky lol

will see at 20 weeks if dream was trying to tell me but im really not fussed

energy drop yesterday and backache today :( two weeks till scan cant wait!!!!!

hope everyone is having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Carlinator

I'm so nervous. I'm having my Dr appt tomorrow, and pretty sure he'll do an ultrasound in the office. I think I should be 9wk3d tomorrow.

I haven't been feeling pregnant at all, just a little tired...DH says my boobs are still huge and not to worry...but I only had nausea for a week or so then it went away. I keep telling myself I didn't have nausea with DD so I shouldn't worry. I've just had so many problems it's so hard not to worry. 

Had a fight with my mom the other day, who I've been pretty much estranged from for a year due to some very serious reasons...and I don't think I can have a relationship with her at all. I know that sounds terrible to people that didn't grow up with abuse; it's hard for me to wrap my head around people who are close with their parents. It's not necessarily the past, but the fact that she accepts no responsibility for her actions, let alone perceive anything wrong with them, and called my feelings ridiculous (I had written her a heartfelt letter trying to reconcile). Her very first response was that she wasn't even going to read it, and "didn't have time for my ridiculous assumptions." 

Thanks for listening, I hate to be a bummer. Just really hope I get to see the baby tomorrow.


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm so sorry, Carlinator :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: That is heartbreaking to hear that your mom is acting that way. I don't blame you a bit for wanting to keep your distance. I hope your appointment goes wonderfully tomorrow! I haven't felt pregnant at all this entire time, and I'm 10 weeks.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Well, ladies, I have some news. We went for our scan this morning... and was shocked to be told there isn't just one baby... there are TWO in there! No history of twins in either of our families. Just an absolutely shocker and bolt from the blue! To say we are in shock is an understatement. I keep crying, shaking, laughing. I just cannot believe it. They were both measuring great, both one day ahead taking me to 9+6 instead of 9+5. They both weigh practically the same. One hb 171bpm, the other 164bpm. I am so scared. Feel very very blessed, but very frightened! But everything looks great. First midwife apt tomorrow where I can officially register myself as having twins and will then referred for specialist care and to a doctor that deals with multiples. I can't believe it. Here they are (photo of a photo so not that great!)
 



Attached Files:







scanpic1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11









scanpic2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7









scanpic3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Babylove100

Oh wow!!! That's fantastic news!! Huge congrats!!!!! Twins!!!! :happydance:


----------



## WantsALittle1

wanna-b-mummy!!!!! Congratulations on your double dose of cutie pies!!! 

I know you said you are a bit frightened. There are a lot of unknowns for you and that it must be overwhelming in addition to all of the excitement but it sounds like they are getting you over to the right doctor and just take it one day at a time hon!


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats on the twinsies!!!


----------



## jjbuttons

omg twins congrats hun- scans look lovely :) x


----------



## DandJ

Yay twinsssss!!!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Jjbuttons - will be interesting to see if your dream is right or not! I never had any ideas at all with my first. Sorry about the backache 

Carlinator - Hope you get a scan tomorrow which can put your mind at rest. It could just be you are having an easy pregnancy. So sorry to hear of your difficulties with your mum. Its tough when what should be an important relationship causes you more grief than joy. From the sounds of it, she is not prepared to make any effort to try to maintain the relationship. I wouldnt blame you for wanting to cut off contact. :hugs:

Wanna-be-mummy - Wow! What a surprise! Congratulations on the twins xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you so much ladies :hugs: A total shock. Feel a bit shaky! Wants, you're so right. One day at a time is definitely the way to go with this! If I look forward to baby groups and double strollers, I start to panic!


----------



## 2b4us

Twins...so exciting wanna-b-mummy!

Sorry to hear about your disagreement with your mom Carlinator. I don't blame you for having to cut ties. You've done all you can to make amends and if she can't make any effort to see where you were coming from....well what can you do?...it's futile. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!

I've my first scan tomorrow. Excited, anxious, nervous and a little terrified. I so want to have confirmation that all is well! I feel like I really haven't connected to this pregnancy yet, as I feel like it will be taken away at any moment. I curse you previous loss!


----------



## amyhann

hi ladies signed up a few weeks ago but only just remembered my password lol!!
I'm Amy I have a 3yo daughter and I am expecting #2 due July 20th :)


----------



## babydustcass

Oh wow congrats wannabmum on your two news!


----------



## jalilma

Wanna-b.... I knew it was a matter of time before somebody found out they were having twins! How sweet!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome Amy!


----------



## WantsALittle1

welcome Amy and congrats jalilma on post #1000! 

Can you believe we're 1000+ posts in, ladies?!


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh my god wannabmummmy that is fantastic news congratulations :)
I know you may be a lil scared lol but it is great


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey Ladies - looks like a lot is going on here!

Welcome Amy :thumbup:

good luck 2b4us! hope you enjoy meeting the bean!

big congrats wannabmum - that is fantastic news!

I have a question for you ladies... I am 11 weeks today and this is my second pregnancy. I swear I can feel the baby moving. I think the baby kicked today and now as I type and was on my stomach the baby was kicking me to get off! am I nuts? is it even possible to feel the baby?

I am impatiently waiting for the results of my 35+ blood test results. so is the rest of my family. there are 3 grandsons so they are anxiously awaiting a girl in the family! :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

Morning not so easy, i keep thinking im going crazy too haha this is my second and im 11+3 and i feel like every now and then i can feel flutters, only time will tell lol and no its not gas


----------



## not_so_easy

ehjmorris said:


> Morning not so easy, i keep thinking im going crazy too haha this is my second and im 11+3 and i feel like every now and then i can feel flutters, only time will tell lol and no its not gas

Exactly! I know it's not gas and last night I felt flutters but today I felt a kick and just now I felt the baby wriggling around like "get off of me". Glad to know I'm not crazy


----------



## ehjmorris

Nah especially since i had my scan im like i know thats the baby haha it just did not stop moving


----------



## HarboroughMum

Hello everyone, currently 7+3. Have midwife and early scan tomorrow.

I'm feeling fed up!! Last week I had norovirus and then the flu, still getting over it now. 


X


----------



## jjbuttons

i feel flutters too and can tell if gas- this feels different so maybe? they say 2nd time feel earlier around 13 weeks :S

x


----------



## babydustcass

I think especially after baby number 1 most women feel baby flutters earlier than before. At 11 weeks it's very early but you'll also be more in tune to what your feeling going on inside, so you could very well be feeling baby. If I remember rightly I felt my dd movements at 13 -14 weeks clearly.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I wouldn't think you could feel a kick exactly. Perhaps something moving around. There is just no way something that small could kick that hard (I would assume) I mean there is so much fluid etc in the way. I have felt the "bubbles" but not much else. Although at the same time I'm not a doctor and even they are pretty useless. so only you really know what you felt =)


----------



## ehjmorris

Its just like popcorn kernels popping haha, i first felt flutters with my angel at 15w3d so this time just might be earlier now i know what im looking for and its my second


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you all so much. My double news is slowly sinking in... Keep crying with excitement and then fear! Still can't believe it :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Had my pre-booking appointment today. Bit of a waste of time really. Just reading through some leaflets and an overview of how the clinic works. Still it was nice to see one of the assistants again and she remembered me and my lg which was very sweet. 

Hi Amy! :wave:

Can't feel any flutters here but far too early. I dont think I felt anything till quite late with the first though. 

HarboroghMum - sorry you have been ill hope you are feeling better.


----------



## frangi33

Awesome news wanna-b-mummy! What a lovely surprise x


----------



## TTC74

2 hours until my scan. I'm so excited and nervous! I'm not sure why I'm so nervous. I guess I just tried to get pregnant so long and know that I'm about out of time due to advanced maternal ago that it's scary. These darn hormones probably don't help either!


----------



## Polly Girl

Haven't posted for a while, but been lurking! 
Got my scan appt - 31 Dec, and a consultant appt on 8 Jan (due to previous section). 
Course, I couldn't wait that long so have a private scan on 21 Dec. 
So excited but so terrified at the same time!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Well, ladies, I have some news. We went for our scan this morning... and was shocked to be told there isn't just one baby... there are TWO in there! No history of twins in either of our families. Just an absolutely shocker and bolt from the blue! To say we are in shock is an understatement. I keep crying, shaking, laughing. I just cannot believe it. They were both measuring great, both one day ahead taking me to 9+6 instead of 9+5. They both weigh practically the same. One hb 171bpm, the other 164bpm. I am so scared. Feel very very blessed, but very frightened! But everything looks great. First midwife apt tomorrow where I can officially register myself as having twins and will then referred for specialist care and to a doctor that deals with multiples. I can't believe it. Here they are (photo of a photo so not that great!)

Congrats :) :hugs: Can they tell with twins straight away if they are identica/ fraternal. Do you know ? I know it sounds like a silly question :dohh: Growing up i always thought it was as simple as seeing if they had one placenta etc. However my friend has twins and they are identical (to me at least) But she assures me she had them tested and they are not! As in they had a blood test. This baffles me :dohh:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Good luck for your scans ladies - everything will be perfect, just you watch!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Congrats :) :hugs: Can they tell with twins straight away if they are identica/ fraternal. Do you know ? I know it sounds like a silly question :dohh: Growing up i always thought it was as simple as seeing if they had one placenta etc. However my friend has twins and they are identical (to me at least) But she assures me she had them tested and they are not! As in they had a blood test. This baffles me :dohh:

Think we posted at the same time! Thank you! Oh God, I am still so clueless. I've not properly seen a specialist yet who can tell me what I need to know. The sonographer yesterday said I have a 1 in 3 chance of them being identical. I think there is less chance of them being identical when they have separate waters and placenta like mine, but still a chance. There's a scan/test we have that tells us I think. Again, I don't really know! It's such a shock and wasn't expected, I have zero idea. Not until we've had our first "proper" scan and seen the consultant anyway! This whole twin thing has opened up a brand new can of worms for me. I knew everything there was to know about babies and pregnancy... twins? Nothing! I am out in the woods :haha: and slightly terrified!


----------



## jalilma

WantsALittle1 said:


> welcome Amy and congrats jalilma on post #1000!
> 
> Can you believe we're 1000+ posts in, ladies?!

 post #1000! That has to be good luck or something right!? :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

jalilma said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> welcome Amy and congrats jalilma on post #1000!
> 
> Can you believe we're 1000+ posts in, ladies?!
> 
> post #1000! That has to be good luck or something right!? :)Click to expand...

Yes!!!


----------



## not_so_easy

Congrats ladies on the scans coming up. It's a huge relief and endearing when u c the little one.
Btw, how did u ladies get the ticker at the bottom showing how many weeks u r?


----------



## jjbuttons

Anyone got the bounty and emmas diary free sample packs yet?? (not sure if just in the uk?) 

I remember last time the packs were semi ok lots of silly vouchers tho that went straight in the recycling! hopefully 3 years and the pack contents have changed 

think will grab tomorrow....

x


----------



## babydustcass

Not so easy if you click on one of the tickers you like it'll take you to the website to create your own. Copy and paste the BB code and paste it into your siggy.

I just got back from my first midwife appointment and feels all very official now. I love getting a bounty pack hehe. And I have the loveliest midwife. Since she is the only midwife to our surgery she thinks I won't see anyone else but her too which is nice. Had the dreaded bloods and managed to not pass out lol &#128514; go me!


----------



## TTC74

No good news to report. No heartbeat found. Followup ultrasound on Friday to confirm that the pregnancy has arrested.


----------



## not_so_easy

Ttc...I'm so sorry. My thoughts and strength are with you.


----------



## 2b4us

I'm very sorry to hear this TTC74...big hugs X 10. 

I had my first ultrasound this morning, no pic though...the ultrasound tech didn't offer and I was too chicken to ask. I'm hoping my doc can get us a copy when I see her on the 22nd. We would have liked something to show our family when we break the news at Christmas. The little one is measuring 11 weeks, 1 day, with a heart rate of 169 bpm. Feeling very relieved.


----------



## jalilma

Ttc fingers crossed you have good news Friday. Hugs to you


----------



## jjbuttons

im so sorry to hear this hun :( hugs x


----------



## Babylove100

TTC I am so so sorry. Sending you huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## WantsALittle1

TTC74 I am so, so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## dimmu

Oh ttc, I'm so sorry to hear that.:( Sending you hugs.


----------



## luvmyfam

TTC74 Im so sorry to hear.:hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

Wanna b congrats on twins! I'm a twin and it's the best thing in the world :).


----------



## Hollynesss

Big hugs TTC74 :hugs: I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## ehjmorris

Lots of hugs ttc74, i am so sorry xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Wanna - Congrats on the twins. Exciting!
TTC - Sorry on your loss.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

TTC I am so so very sorry. My heart and thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Luv, red, thank you so much :hugs: 

And luv that made me smile!


----------



## Carlinator

Congrats wanna-b-mummy, how exciting!

TTC, I'm sorry you're going through this. I thought it was still possible to miss the heartbeat at 8 weeks? I hope you are able to find solace between now and Friday, and beyond if it's more unwanted news. We're here with you.

:hugs:


~*~*~*~*

Well, poo, I have no picture still. But Dr did a quick abdominal ultrasound, and did see the tiny heart flickering. I kept bracing for the worst, now that it's good news I'm finding it hard for it to sink in. I think it still wont be official to me til I show and know bean is still measuring up to date. I'm not sure I'll ever stop worrying, but chances look good now. Browsing/creating a baby registry in hopes that it will help sink in!


----------



## frangi33

TTC fingers crossed for a quick week for you, I truly hope Friday brings some positive news. If it doesn't we're here to support you xxx


----------



## frangi33

Hey ladies, any idea how I add the July sparklers banner to my signature?


----------



## TTC74

I'm really conflicted. The doctor is giving me the option of waiting up to 2 months to miscarry or taking a pill. I don't want to be reminded for 2 months as I wait, but I also don't want to intervene until I'm 100% sure and it's so hard to accept. So, I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## babydustcass

You just have to do what's best for you ttc. Can you be 100% sure of your dates ect? I am so sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

If anyone hasn't seen the great sperm race, here is a link to watch it online. It still amazes me how it all works, and just how much the sperm go through to get to the end goal

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1cdwzv_the-great-sperm-race_tv


----------



## Babylove100

babydustcass said:
 

> If anyone hasn't seen the great sperm race, here is a link to watch it online. It still amazes me how it all works, and just how much the sperm go through to get to the end goal
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1cdwzv_the-great-sperm-race_tv

Oh great!! Thank you, I was only thinking about this the other day!


----------



## laughingduck

TTC74 said:


> I'm really conflicted. The doctor is giving me the option of waiting up to 2 months to miscarry or taking a pill. I don't want to be reminded for 2 months as I wait, but I also don't want to intervene until I'm 100% sure and it's so hard to accept. So, I don't know what I'm going to do.

Im so sorry hun. Can you get a second scan to confirm? I think that's what I would do, then take the pill if there is still nothing. That way you won't ever wonder "what if?" :hugs: to you.


----------



## laughingduck

frangi33 said:


> Hey ladies, any idea how I add the July sparklers banner to my signature?

Id like to know too!


----------



## RedButterfly

laughingduck said:


> frangi33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, any idea how I add the July sparklers banner to my signature?
> 
> Id like to know too!Click to expand...

There is a post waaaaay back somewhere with all the banners on


----------



## DandJ

Hollynesss said:


> Welcome to all of our new ladies! :happydance:
> 
> One of our fellow BnBers was kind enough to come up with some badge designs for us! (Thank you for getting that ball rolling, DandJ!) If you want one of them, click on "reply with quote" to see the code for each (they will be in order as you see them here), and copy and paste that code into your signature :D Please see them below:
> 
> https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers2-blue_zpsemzzfseb.jpg
> 
> https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers2-yellow_zpsjhnnit2k.jpg
> 
> https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers2-pink_zps4f0xstco.jpg
> 
> https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers2_zpsoehf6rkx.gif
> 
> https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers-white_zpsmgmarl5p.gif
> 
> https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d107/jillz0rz/July-Sparklers_zpswnvthv0d.gif


Just copy the img url using the IMG code to put into your signature :) To view the code, reply with quote to see the url. Hope that helps!


----------



## laughingduck

Thanks! Found it on page 6.


----------



## Hollynesss

Thank you, DandJ, I was just going to do that same thing!! 

To get the code, just "reply with quote" and the codes will all be there in order that the pictures are shown. 

I LOVED The Great Sperm Race!!! It is such a cool documentary to show what the sperm have to go through just to get to the egg. Kind of gives you a new appreciation for how truly amazing it is to be carrying these little ones <3

TTC74, my heart truly goes out to you :hugs: I know you'll make whatever decision is best for you.


----------



## Miss Bellum

TTC74 - So very sorry to hear your sad news. What a heart breaking decision to have to make. 2 months sounds like a very long time to have to wait. Sending lots of hugs your way xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

My first baby brain moment today! Dropped LG off at nursery today and was so pleased it went well, she was happy & smiling. Went to collect her this evening and found our buggy was soaking wet where it had been left out in the rain. OH was pretty annoyed and spoke to the staff as thought someone had pulled out our buggy by mistake and left it. However it turned out that I left it out this morning and it was noticed by a member staff in the afternoon and put away to prevent it getting wetter. Oops! :blush:

2b4us - Sorry you didnt get a picture but great you had the reassurance of a scan. 

Carlinator - Great that you were able to hear the hb. Its so hard not to worry especially this early on. Making a list of baby things should help!


----------



## ehjmorris

Haha talking about baby brain, i had the tv remote in my hand and somehow ended up in the fridge hahaha!!


----------



## TTC74

I find that I've slipped into a state of denial. What do I do if the baby has grown some even if there is no heartbeat. What if he's just wrong? This is the most excruciating thing that I've been through.


----------



## Babylove100

With my mmc I had to wait 2 weeks for the rescan, it was truly awful but I am glad I did as I was 100% sure it was all over. Sending you hugs and thinking of you ttc. Am praying they find a heartbeat on Friday.x


----------



## Carlinator

Same here, with my MMC things were off (bleeding) since about 6 weeks on, but hcg still rising so they said everything could be normal, tests weekly (I had just moved to big new city, learning to drive as well) ad after everything it took until I was 10 or 11 weeks before they still couldn't find heartbeat, so knew for sure it was a loss. Then took a further two weeks and testing, two rounds of meds until it was over. Sorry I'm not trying to scare you, but I wouldn't wish that in anyone. Can you call your dr and demand more tests/scan to try to figure out sooner? For your peace of mind. I'm so so sorry Hun.


----------



## MelliPaige

Woke up bleeding this morning, cross your fingers for me


----------



## WantsALittle1

Mellipaige, fingers super crossed and my thoughts and heart are with you. 

Last week, at 9+4, I had a massive red bleed (soaked two pads) with a large clot. I rushed to the hospital fearing the worst but baby was just fine.


----------



## frangi33

Hey DandJ thanks for the link I've managed to add it now x

Mellipaige oh no what happened? Were you bleeding a lot? Have you had any since, did you get checked out? Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## jalilma

Just need to vent. I am thrilled to be bringing a baby into my family.... However.... The bloating and farting have gotten on my nerves... I'm uncomfortable almost all the time and I have so long to go yet! My blobs are literally 2 sizes bigger and hurt worse than ever! I am falling asleep by 7 almost every night (if I see 9pm on the clock it's almost unheard of) Like what gives?! I do not remember pregnancy being this physically draining. I'm just a big tired, bloated pregnant lady with like cow utters! How am I going to get though like 6 more months of this?!


----------



## jjbuttons

fingers x for you hun with the bleeding- was it alot? some people bleed and they say its normal....

let us know!

hating the constant waves of wanting to heave- always starts after 3pm till go to bed :S like every 10min or so...

keep forgetting things now lol

x


----------



## jjbuttons

jalilma said:


> Just need to vent. I am thrilled to be bringing a baby into my family.... However.... The bloating and farting have gotten on my nerves... I'm uncomfortable almost all the time and I have so long to go yet! My blobs are literally 2 sizes bigger and hurt worse than ever! I am falling asleep by 7 almost every night (if I see 9pm on the clock it's almost unheard of) Like what gives?! I do not remember pregnancy being this physically draining. I'm just a big tired, bloated pregnant lady with like cow utters! How am I going to get though like 6 more months of this?!

with you on the gas- constantly burp after eating and continues for a while :s im asleep by 9:30 lol boobs so sore cant lie on front anymore :s weeing like there is no tomorrow too


----------



## MelliPaige

Yes out was a lot of blood, I got into an appointment with the obgyn and seen a nurse practitioner who did a hand held ultrasound and the baby is fine and the heartbeat it normal. It was a lot of blood with clots and I'm still bleeding but they checked my cervix and said I was fine. Everything is normal I'm just bleeding....they said if I start cramping come back. It was such a relief to see that flicker of the heartbeat!


----------



## ehjmorris

Crossing all fingers and toes for you xx


----------



## jalilma

Melli... Glad to hear the reassuring news.. Hope everything settles down for you.


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh that is great news, i do hope the bleeding stops for you.


----------



## MelliPaige

For some reason they couldn't find it with a Doppler but we seen it on the ultrasound so that was great


----------



## WantsALittle1

That's wonderful Melli, any explanation for the bleed? They weren't able to give me one for my bleed--just put me on bed rest for a couple days


----------



## RedButterfly

jalilma said:


> Just need to vent. I am thrilled to be bringing a baby into my family.... However.... The bloating and farting have gotten on my nerves... I'm uncomfortable almost all the time and I have so long to go yet! My blobs are literally 2 sizes bigger and hurt worse than ever! I am falling asleep by 7 almost every night (if I see 9pm on the clock it's almost unheard of) Like what gives?! I do not remember pregnancy being this physically draining. I'm just a big tired, bloated pregnant lady with like cow utters! How am I going to get though like 6 more months of this?!

I know this feeling! This pregnancy is completely different than my others. Not enjoying this first tri!


----------



## frangi33

Good news Melli please keep us updated. Keep your feet up and test, today must have been exhausting for you with all that worry x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Such good news Melli - what a relief! Heart is dancing for you. :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Ehjmorris - At least its not just me!

TTC74 - So sorry you are going through this. 

Mellipage - So pleased to hear everything is ok must have been so reassuring to hear the hb. Hope the bleeding stops soon.

Jamilia - Sorry you are having such a rough time of it. Hope things get easier for you soon. 

Jjbuttons - Totally with you on forgetting things! I'm finding this time round much harder too so lets hope it gets easier for us all soon


----------



## Hollynesss

I got to see Love Bug again today! The picture didn't come out nearly as clearly since they did the ultrasound abdominally instead of vaginally this time. HB is 160, and I got to hear it for the first time <3 My little roly poly baby was waving her arms and legs and wiggling all over the place! :cloud9:

(Not sure why its sideways!)


----------



## MelliPaige

WantsALittle1 said:


> That's wonderful Melli, any explanation for the bleed? They weren't able to give me one for my bleed--just put me on bed rest for a couple days

No, no explanation for it. They just said it can happen sometimes, the baby is fine and my cervix looked and felt perfect so it's probably just one of those things that just happens without an explanation. They said of it gets heavier or I start cramping to come back.


----------



## not_so_easy

Fingers crossed melli that the bean keeps going strong. If u can take a rest and kick ur feet up for a few days that might not hurt. Drink lots fluids too. It might be a little old school but when I spotted with my pregnancies I did it n it seemed to slow the apotting. I know it's not always possible. Sending u n the baby healthy positive vibes!!


----------



## laughingduck

Melli fingers crossed for you. Bleeding is so scary. Im glad bubs was ok though. 


Jalilma my first pregnancy I was soooo tired like that too. I would be asleep before OH even got home from work. It was just during first trimester though! Im tired this time too but dont have the option of sleep with a 4 year old to care for. Im also getting sick and tired of first trimester. It's the most challenging and fearful of the three trimesters, and the fact that few people know makes it hard to get much support! Only a few more weeks and we should all feel better though (fingers crossed!).


----------



## Babylove100

Lovely scan pic holly!!

I forgot to post mine, I had a scan on Monday, measured 4days ahead again!! HB 167 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ehjmorris

Cute scan! How far along are you now? I keep forgetting everyone's unless they have a siggy


----------



## Carlinator

Melli- glad everything is ok! At my dr appt about 9wk 3d we couldn't hear on the Doppler either but like you got to see it flicker on the ultrasound! 

I had a teeny teeny tiny red streak the day of my appt but since everything looked fine they said the cervix can get irritated and bled a little after intercourse, which heh yeah, we did the night before.


----------



## babydustcass

Scans are looking beautiful ladies! 
I have my next scan in the 2nd Jan with private panorma testing. Looking forwards to seeing bubs again. 
So the strangest thing and also quite welcome too, is happening. From around the age of 13 I developed an awful oral allergy syndrome to all raw fruit and veg. I couldn't eat anything without cooking it else I'd get swollen and itchy lips, itchy gums and sometimes a closed throat. Suddenly this pregnancy I am able to eat fruit!!! I always try to hacet a grape or strawberry every now and again in an attempt to one day become tolerant but thus far its not exactly worked. But It started the other day with a banana. I craved one so bad and thought buggar it ill suffer for 15 minutes since its just uncomfortable and not deadly. No reaction what so ever! Couldn't believe it so had another the following morning. Again nothing. Starting to get a bit more adventurous with a large portion of raspberries on my breakfast and then an apple in the evening... &#128514; I'm cured! Lol pregnancy hormones are on my side this time. How I have missed fruit, I've not eaten a whole raw pink lady apple in 10 years!!!


----------



## jGo_18

hey all, sorry i'm so sporadic on here! doc appt monday went well, she ordered a dating scan - because i argued about how far i am/due date, because i know when i ovulated and it was later than the lmp would suggest. worked in my favor as now i get to see the little bean TODAY! maybe i'll be able to stop worrying so much and start feeling the excitement after the scan.

love seeing all the scans here and feeling so sympathetic to those who are still feeling sick. so far it seems i'm dodging the illness this time, as much as that sort of concerns me - it's nice to be able to function better than last time.


----------



## jjbuttons

glad all scans are going well :)

so im coeliac (diagnosed in april) but i reallllllyyy want a savaloy :( know i cant as wont be good at all and im healing but just hope its a one off craving- will have to see dietician in jan so if crave other gluten food see what she suggests :S

still getting nausea on and off dead on 3pm onwards again- like clockwork! :S

not long till can tell family!! :)


----------



## Pink Petals

Please put an angel down for me. Lost my LO on Monday.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Pink Petals I am so sorry to hear about your sweet darling :( Wishing you peace and comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## jjbuttons

oh hun so soz to hear this :( hugs x


----------



## MelliPaige

Pink Petals said:


> Please put an angel down for me. Lost my LO on Monday.

So sorry to hear that! :hugs: for you, I can't even imagine how you must feel


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm so sorry, Pink Petals :hugs: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Yay babydustcass that's incredible! I can see the headlines now "miracle baby cured momma of life threatening allergy!" that's just so awesome I bet your gona stuff your face with fruit over the next few months. I love the stuff but it seems I'm craving prawn cocktail crisps which doesn't exactly count as one of my 5 a day! 

Jgo yay for getting your own way, sometime they just won't listen. Can't wait to see your scan ;) 

Oh god pinkpetals I'm so so sorry hun, what happened? Do you have your family to support you? Were here for you hun. I can't begin to imagine your pain huge hugs x


----------



## jGo_18

oh no... i am so sorry Pink :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Scan went well, thank heavens.
Measuring 2 days ahead of what I thought so 8wks 2d today. Heart rate was 170. 
The little circle to the left is the yolk sac, then moving right it's the rump up to the little head. So tiny!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hollynesss

Lovely bean, Jgo!


----------



## frangi33

Oh wow I see it jGo! Great picture ;) just out of interest was it an abdominal scan? I have a scan tomorrow so wondering if I can expect the same kind of clarity x


----------



## jGo_18

frangi33 said:


> Oh wow I see it jGo! Great picture ;) just out of interest was it an abdominal scan? I have a scan tomorrow so wondering if I can expect the same kind of clarity x

it was abdominal! when i got there she said we'd try it that way first and if there was a struggle seeing it, then we'd have to do the vaginal. basically, she said it depended on how full my bladder was - which i followed their directions on water intake and everything exactly so it worked out!


----------



## ehjmorris

So sorry pink petals! Xx


----------



## 2b4us

Big hugs pink petals...so sorry to hear this :(


----------



## babydustcass

frangi33 said:


> Yay babydustcass that's incredible! I can see the headlines now "miracle baby cured momma of life threatening allergy!" that's just so awesome I bet your gona stuff your face with fruit over the next few months. I love the stuff but it seems I'm craving prawn cocktail crisps which doesn't exactly count as one of my 5 a day!
> x

:haha: you bet! I'll be filling my boots whilst it's safe! I have been having a little read and apparently it can go either way in pregnancy because of hormonal changes so I'm really lucky to have a reversed tolerance rather than new intolerance and be able to eat fruit and veggies during the most important times. I'll be interested to see how long it lasts. Had some strawberries and an apple today after breaky... I feel like such a rebel &#128514; I guess the body wants what it wants. In my DDs pregnancy it was cake and Chinese! So I think you'll be ok with your crisps. I love a salty pringle right now too but once you pop... &#128559;


Petal I am so sorry to hear your sad news :( hugs hugs and healing thoughts for you x x


----------



## dimmu

So sorry to hear that Pink Petals.:(


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

:( I'm so so very sorry pink :hugs: my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry pink petals :hugs:


----------



## Monkei

I've been really terrible at coming in here :/ sorry had another scan today and all is good baby wouldn't stop wriggling :)


----------



## jjbuttons

anyone suffering with piles?? came on today :( normal for pregnancy? what can i do to help??

xx


----------



## dimmu

jjbuttons said:


> anyone suffering with piles?? came on today :( normal for pregnancy? what can i do to help??
> 
> xx

:(
I had them really bad towards the end of my last pregnancy, horrid. I'm fully expecting them to reappear at some point with this pregnancy. I just got anusol and my doctor also prescribed something for them back then.


----------



## SCgirl

I didn't really have them during pregnancy, but right after... oy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Just back from the dr babe measures on target. Sac is catching up and the original SCH disappeared but I have a new one that's still small. So continued pelvic rest and light duty.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hollynesss

Beautiful, CG!

Stupid question....what are piles?


----------



## SCgirl

Hollynesss said:


> Beautiful, CG!
> 
> Stupid question....what are piles?

Hemorrhoids :blush:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Pinkpetals - So very sorry for your losss :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi all hope you are doing well. Had a rough couple of days, so fed of the nausea now. Took our lg to see Santa but it didn't go well as she found him a bit scary. 

Babydustcass - How strange! Lovely that you can finally catch up on eating fruit though. 

Jgo - Great news on the scan.

Jjbuttons - hope the craving for a saveloy goes or you can find an alterative. Try Anasol or speak to your dr. Piles are such painful things. 

Monki - Glad your scan went well. 

Cowgirl07 - Fab news on your scan. 

Holllyness - Piles can sometimes be called hemorrhoids. They are inflamed veins on the bottom, so make it very painful to go to the loo, and if they are severe enough can cause problems sitting down.


----------



## Hollynesss

SCgirl said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful, CG!
> 
> Stupid question....what are piles?
> 
> Hemorrhoids :blush:Click to expand...

Ah, okay! I've never heard them called piles before. I'm not looking forward to that aspect of pregnancy!


----------



## jjbuttons

thanks guys- its just sore when sit or go loo - had spot of blood but nothing since due to it

will contact drs or go pharmacy if continues but soreness is going :)

x


----------



## dimmu

Might be an idea to get some cream just in case they return so that you can treat them immediately. And try and avoid getting constipated, not always easy I know but it makes them worse.

Has anyone experienced heart palpitations? I seem to be getting that now occasionally and I've given up coffee completely.


----------



## teamgreenbean

Hi all! New to the website and found this forum where all you mommies are expecting their babies in July also!! I'm 31, 10 weeks pregnant with first and had early miscarriage in July at 5weeks. Super excited over here!!


----------



## teamgreenbean

Scared but excited &#128515; have had three scans already due to no known last period date(were not actively tracking ovulation or anything). Had a scan at 6 weeks, 8 weeks, & again this wk on Monday. Saw heartbeat all three times and this week the green bean was wiggling around and waving!


----------



## Polly Girl

Can I just say, I hate morning sickness?!


----------



## ehjmorris

Welcome :)

A lot of ladies here still have morning sickness, i thankfully am not one of those.
Dont you just love seeing them wiggling all over at the scans? I cant wait for mine Thursday


----------



## Babylove100

My ms and dramatically reduced in the last few days!! Thank god! The all day nausea was really starting to get me down!!! Really hope those still suffering get some relief soon too.

My boobs still hurt a lot tho, I can't wait for that symptom to go away!! I'm also really suffering from allergies, I have been constantly bunged up and I must sneeze about 50times a day!! My poor nose :cry: there is zilch I can do about it tho and I just hope it's not going to hang around for the entire pregnancy!!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Im sure it wont :)
I actually dont have any symptoms anymore which can be worrying but im trying to take a more relaxed approach this time and just think that everything will work out the way its meant to


----------



## Babylove100

Defo try not to worry! Your almost in the 2nd tri now so it's perfectly normal for the symptons to disappear. :hugs:


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, teamgreenbean! What is your due date?


----------



## babydustcass

I don't have amy symptoms apart from bloating and also a little bit of an spot outbreak which I'm finally getting under control with some new skin products. Free derm is amazing! I haven't brought this stuff since I was a teenager lol
Currently sat in the hair dressers having a good old pamper and popped to John lewis today and picked up some beautiful unisex bits and bobs. Eeek I love buying stuff makes it feel even more real.


----------



## teamgreenbean

Hollynesss said:


> Welcome, teamgreenbean! What is your due date?


Thank you Hollynesss!!
Due July 14 2016!! I think I read somewhere that you are also due July? ! &#128515;


----------



## Hollynesss

Everyone in this thread is due in July ;)


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Ladies..

So sorry I've been so MIA... I've been bedridden with Hyperemesis and it's taken quite the toll on me! I'm on diclegis and zofran and the combination is making me somewhat human again! I am just about 12 weeks finally so I'm hoping this ends soon so I can enjoy food and not force-feed myself! We did the panorama testing and thankfully our baby is completely healthy and we're having another boy!!! Excited for my son to have a brother <33


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay BabyD glad the meds are helping and hoping your hyperemesis ends soon, congrats on the panorama results and :blue: bundle!


----------



## Monkei

morning sickness is really horrible mine seems to have supsided a little bit at 10+6 but it could always rear its ugly head again. im exhausted need to go to bed but my partners coming over at 11.30 pm for half an hour or we wont see wach other till after christmas so i cant decide whether to nap or not.


----------



## frangi33

It's 7pm here and I'm already in bed!

Sorry to hear youve not been well babyd I had it with my dd and wouldn't wish it on anyone. It was so bad it took me three and a half years to get the guys to go through it all again.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Another weekend over, where do they go!

Teamgreenbean - welcome! Great news on your scans. 

Pollygirl -Totally with you on hating MS. Hope you feel better soon. 

ehjmorris - I love seeing all the scan pictures too. Looks like I wont get mine till January. Its mostly likely that you are safely into 2nd trimester so no longer suffering from symptoms. Hope your scan puts your mind at ease. 

Babylove100 - Good that the ms finally went away. Hopefully the others will soon go too. 

babydustcass - Hope you enjoyed your pampering session. 

Babyd225 - So sorry to hear you had such a bad time of it. Hope it gets easier from here onwards. Fab news on your healthy little boy x 

Monkie - Id have a nap so I could enjoy partner time later! 

frangi33 - Sounds like you had a rough time of it with your first, its good this one has been better


----------



## TTC74

Good luck with your rainbow babies. As of today I have another angel baby. The doctor is going to run some tests and then we will try again.


----------



## Miss Bellum

TTC74 - I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

Again i am so sorry ttc74, i wish you all the best in the future and i know you will have your rainbow soon


----------



## Carlinator

Hi ladies!

I've been busy finishing my online classes. Got my last class evaluation in today! And I have a good feeling I'll get a good grade!

Got my other grades in: A- and A+ ! Wow!!! I was so late on assignments, I don't know how I pulled it off. So happy to be graduating...right before bean is due! Oh my!

Made the announcement to some today! Dh's parents are super excited, it's his first baby!

Off to bake cookies to send out for holidays...if those turn out nice I'll post photos~
 



Attached Files:







cupssmall.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ehjmorris

Aw so cute! And congrats on the passes thats awesome


----------



## RedButterfly

Well I was questioning a week or so ago if the flutters were bubs. This evening I can say the flutters are definitely bubs wriggling away in there.


----------



## ehjmorris

Yeah me too! Its so nice and reassuring


----------



## dimmu

I'm so sorry TTC74.:(


----------



## Polly Girl

First scan today. Not until 6.30pm though - how am I going to wait all day?!


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry TTC :hugs: all the best for the future.x


----------



## ehjmorris

Good luck polly girl dont forget to update us and send a pic of you get one


----------



## Babylove100

I really feel like my tummy has popped out today...anyone else showing early?


----------



## laughingduck

Ttc Im so sorry. I hope to see you back here soon. I had two losses after which my doc put me on coq10 to improve egg quality. Maybe that would help you too. Take it easy and take care :hugs:

Redbutterfly that's awesome you feel flutters already! I feel nothing yet. How far along are you?


----------



## laughingduck

Babylove100 said:


> I really feel like my tummy has popped out today...anyone else showing early?


Not me yet. I look 6 months pregnant but it must all be bloat because it's just at the end of the day! My bloating is awful!!


----------



## babydustcass

My bump bloat has not relieved since early pregnancy and only seems to be getting bigger. I look very pregnant and it's hard to hide. All my pants are very uncomfortable to wear and the buttons are barely meeting in the middle of my jeans so I'm living in leggings and jeggings lol


----------



## laughingduck

babydustcass said:


> My bump bloat has not relieved since early pregnancy and only seems to be getting bigger. I look very pregnant and it's hard to hide. All my pants are very uncomfortable to wear and the buttons are barely meeting in the middle of my jeans so I'm living in leggings and jeggings lol

Oh me too, I'm so glad leggings are "fashionable" these days, it makes the early days so much more comfortable! I haven't worn jeans since I was about 5 weeks. I find they just press really uncomfortably into my belly.


----------



## ehjmorris

I know how you feel, leggins are the best! I have been wearing maternity clothes since week 5 because of the blaot, i now have a bump and i know it is because its there when im laying down and in the morning but by the afternoon i get really bloated and look 6months! Haha ill attach a pic below to show you what i mean


----------



## ehjmorris

Right is me normal in the morning and left was tonight excuse my outfit haha
 



Attached Files:







20151221_192617_opt.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 6









20151218_075328_opt.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Polly Girl

ehjmorris said:


> Good luck polly girl dont forget to update us and send a pic of you get one

Thank you! 
Will do x


----------



## Polly Girl

Babylove100 said:


> I really feel like my tummy has popped out today...anyone else showing early?

Totally popped out last few days - I'm roughly 11.5 to 12 weeks.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm the same! Phew glad it's not just me  

Good luck at your scan and looking forward to your update!!x


----------



## babydustcass

This is me a few mornings ago. It's kinda crazy lol but I love it too. It's the only thing that makes me feel pregnant :blush:
 



Attached Files:







20151217_082522.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## WantsALittle1

babydustcass, gorgeous bump!


----------



## Lavochain

Hi everyone I hope you all are well! Not sure if I am remembered as we've been so busy that I've not had a chance of getting on here. 

We went for our dating scan today and I'm actually 12 weeks and 6 days, which makes me due on the 28th of June instead of the 6th July. Not sure if you mind but I'd like to stay in here if possible.


----------



## RedButterfly

laughingduck said:


> Ttc Im so sorry. I hope to see you back here soon. I had two losses after which my doc put me on coq10 to improve egg quality. Maybe that would help you too. Take it easy and take care :hugs:
> 
> Redbutterfly that's awesome you feel flutters already! I feel nothing yet. How far along are you?

I'm 10 weeks 2 days but this is my 6th pregnancy so I'll feel it earlier &#9786;


----------



## MelliPaige

https://m.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4389459&eESource=CA_DF:4389459:TRUS 

Toys r us rock n pay sleeper5.50 they're out but you can prove match at Wal-Mart


----------



## Polly Girl

Scan all good, put me at 12 weeks exactly. Won't let me upload picture at the moment though.


----------



## ehjmorris

Thats awesome news :)


----------



## Babylove100

Great news Polly!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Carlinator - Great news on the grades and fingers crossed for your last one. Its so nice being able to share good news with the family. Hope your cookies came out well. 

Babylove100 - My OH thinks I have popped a bit. I do have a bump but Im not sure if its baby or just my tummy as I tend to put on weight in the tummy area. 

babydustcass - Im avoiding jeans/trousers too! Cute bump picture. 

ehjmorris - What a cute little bump! 

Lavochain - Glad your scan went well. I think there is always some overlap in months so you are welcome to stay in whichever one you like. My first was due about 5th July but turned up in June so you never really know. 

Pollygirl - Great news on your scan, looking forward to seeing your pictures later.


----------



## Hollynesss

Of course you're welcome to stay, Lavochain!

Anyone else doing the first trimester screening (including the NT scan)? I have mine on the 29th and I'm super nervous! I'm sure everything is fine, but its still intimidating.


----------



## ehjmorris

Yes me! That's my scan on Thursday but i forgot to go and get blood taken last Friday so i will have to do it tomorrow haha


----------



## Polly Girl

Finally let me upload my scan picture. Was quite the mover, got sick of photos at one point and turned its little back on us! 
That was my private scan, got my NHS dating/NT one on 31st.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Carlinator

Hi everybody, thank you.

I am not quite as popped out but can definitely tell I've got a bump now! I will try to take a pic soon. Have been wearing a hair band through my jeans loop/button to make the top looser, and broke down and got some nice black yoga pants today.



So jealous of everyone's scans! Wish I had a pic of the bean. What is the first trimester testing/screen some of you mention? I see my Dr next when I'm right at 12 weeks and he hasn't mentioned anything yet...should I ask?

Been so busy I've only made one batch of cookies so far and we ate those :blush: They were good though haha! But the ones I send out for holiday will be late. Oh well! DD's birthday is the 23rd...I can't believe she's going to be nine! Wow. Time really flies. DH is the baby of his family (although 31) and everyone is taken aback that he is having a baby. I'm making DD a giant Twix candy bar as a cake. Have the giant cookies made so far - going to do the caramel & assemble tomorrow. If I have time I'll do a fancy fondant wrapper but ehhh.....went shopping for like 5 hours today after gifts and groceries so I think I may be over it. Giant candy bar will win hearts with or without it methinks, lol. 

SO TIRED.


----------



## jjbuttons

hi guys!

So told a mate yesterday :) was nice to tell someone apart from my boss lol

think might have thrush now been itchy and looks swollen so off i go back to drs :s this trimester has been awful compared to my last one! 

glad scans have gone well - one week left for me!

xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Carlinator said:


> Hi everybody, thank you.
> 
> I am not quite as popped out but can definitely tell I've got a bump now! I will try to take a pic soon. Have been wearing a hair band through my jeans loop/button to make the top looser, and broke down and got some nice black yoga pants today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of everyone's scans! Wish I had a pic of the bean. What is the first trimester testing/screen some of you mention? I see my Dr next when I'm right at 12 weeks and he hasn't mentioned anything yet...should I ask?
> 
> Been so busy I've only made one batch of cookies so far and we ate those :blush: They were good though haha! But the ones I send out for holiday will be late. Oh well! DD's birthday is the 23rd...I can't believe she's going to be nine! Wow. Time really flies. DH is the baby of his family (although 31) and everyone is taken aback that he is having a baby. I'm making DD a giant Twix candy bar as a cake. Have the giant cookies made so far - going to do the caramel & assemble tomorrow. If I have time I'll do a fancy fondant wrapper but ehhh.....went shopping for like 5 hours today after gifts and groceries so I think I may be over it. Giant candy bar will win hearts with or without it methinks, lol.
> 
> SO TIRED.

The 12 week scan is the first scan the nhs offer as part of your pregnancy care. That's probably why you have seen it mentioned so often. Everyone in the UK tends to follow the exact schedule (with some exception) as part of the 12 week scan testing is offered for downs etc. I think in America pregnancy care is more varied ? I'm obviously no expert but I get the impression individual care givers decide the care ?


----------



## Carlinator

Thank you, yeah it's probably a lil different in the states. And it's been so long since ive been pregnant with DD I can't remember! I will probably find out on my January 5 visit!

I was about to say last night, I think morning sickness is over!...but I was so wrong lol. Very violent today; woke up at 4am feeling miserable and still do. I'll be perfectly fine a few days in a row then NOPE wretched. Not too bad overall but man, when baby wants to be mean... ;)


----------



## SCgirl

Well- we just went public. at 10.5 weeks. I was going to wait until after our 12w scan, but i'm bad at keeping things in and i heard the hb on doppler last night, so figure we're ok? :blush:


----------



## Polly Girl

Started brown spotting today - not loads and (tmi) quite thick and mucus like. 
Honestly, a day after the scan and we tell people. Sods flaming law! I know brown is old and generally ok, but can't help but freak out. 
Been to docs and spoke to EPU and they both say wait it out and rest. Also getting a water sample tested.


----------



## Hollynesss

@Carlinator: In the US, the first trimester screening is an optional screening during which the nuchal translucency scan is done to look for potential chromosomal and heart defects. If the nuchal fold is too thick, further blood testing is done to confirm or rule out abnormalities. Some women choose not to get it.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hollyness - We decided against the NT scan and we will just go for a dating scan. I got really freaked out last time when I had high risk result. As the results wont change our mind decided there isnt a lot of point in going for it. 

Pollygirl - lovely picture. Bleeding is always worrying, glad everything appears to be fine. 

Carlinator - The Twix case sounds awesome! Happy birthday to your daughter for tomorrow. Its rough when the sickness makes a sudden reappearnce. Hope you feel better soon. 

Jjbuttons - Its is nice to be able to tell people! Hope 2nd trimester is better for you. I cant wait for the scan either its tough to have to wait so long. 

SCgirl - Nothing wrong with telling people! Its great to be able to share good news


----------



## MelliPaige

My toddler had diarrhea all day, and suddenly his poo makes me ill..i was so glad when dh got home! Bring sicker of the evenings is killing me at bedtime. I think my son is weaning himself also, bedtime with no boobie for the last week! So exciting, but I'm also gonna miss it. I can't believe my little boy is getting so big.


----------



## BabyD225

I see everyone's belly popped and mine hasn't! I look bloated but you'd never think pregnant!! And this is my second pregnancy!!! With my son I was in maternity clothes already at this point!!! I feel like this is backward!! Jealous of those glorious bumps!!


----------



## BabyD225

Oh and for those who asked, we had the nuchal translucency screening done this past Monday at 12.1 weeks plus the bloods. We already had the panorama testing done so it's pretty routine....easy quick test!


----------



## jalilma

This will be our new years card/ announcement...
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20151223_184944.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ehjmorris

Love it!


----------



## Hollynesss

Adorable!


----------



## babydustcass

That announcement is adorbbbbbs x love it


----------



## Babylove100

Ah love the announcement!!!!


----------



## laughingduck

I just heard my baby's heartbeat on my doppler. I wasnt expecting to find it so soon! I wanted to try and record it but couldn't figure it out and then I guess the baby moved because I couldnt find it anymore. It was kind of fun though,made it feel more real. :). It was quite high though, I had to count it myself but I got almost 180bpm. I read that it peaks around 10 weeks then slows down though so hopefully it's just that.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Can't believe it's nearly Christmas! Best get off here & crack on with the wrapping. Hope all you ladies have a lovely Christmas. 

melliepage - sorry your boy is ill hope he feels better soon. 

Jalimal - Love the announcement. 

laughing duck - how amazing to hear the hb!


----------



## RedButterfly

Happy Christmas ladies and little bumps! 

Mines been wriggling away in there today!


----------



## MelliPaige

Miss Bellum said:


> melliepage - sorry your boy is ill hope he feels better

Thanks he feels better already! 
I think he's trying to cut molars..

Merry Christmas!


----------



## babydustcass

Popping on to wish everyone a merry Christmas. I hope you all have a wonderful day xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Merry Christmas everyone:xmas9:!!


----------



## babydustcass

I found babies heartbeat last night on the doppler :cloud9: managed to keep it for ages and it got louder and louder. Sat at 167 to 170, eeek &#128525;


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oo babydustcass how exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Hollynesss

That's great babydustcass!

I hope everyone had a great holiday! We announced my pregnancy on Facebook yesterday and it was a big hit :thumbup: The whole world officially knows now!


----------



## RedButterfly

Don't you just dislike pregnancy hormones?! Make you near enough blubber at everything!&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## ehjmorris

I hope you all had a great Christmas :)


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies, hope everyone had a good Xmas!!

So I was wondering, what does everyone feel about unsolicited bump touching? My sil is 6mths pregnant and yesterday I think I counted 3 times where our mil went up and touched her bump. I think that would really annoy me! I'd never touch someone's bump without asking first....


----------



## babydustcass

If its my mum I have no problem, even my mother in law. But honestly be prepared for total random strangers who do the 'reach'. Talk about rude and an invasion. People REALLY do that. But for people I know, I dnt really care :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas 

I dont understand why people would touch someones bump without asking! It never happened to me but if I did I would have been so annoyed.


----------



## jjbuttons

hello everyone

Hope all had a good xmas? we didnt end up telling grandparents as i got engaged xmas eve :D planning on telling new years day now :)

Scan tuesday and getting nervous- still tired, gassy but now bleeding gums :s nausea non existent now but so is my appetite :( went for a walk yesterday and was so out of breath! 

good news that my thrush nearly gone lol


----------



## Miss Bellum

Aww, congratulations on your engagement Jjbuttons!


----------



## jjbuttons

thankyou! we looking at 2017 so when this lil one is 1 and dd is 5 :) 

just caught up on posts :) love the announcement and with bump touching dont mind if family but anyone else i will be annoyed.

x


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats JJ!!! :happydance:

Unsolicited bump touching.....cringe!!! When I told my coworkers the first thing one of them did was grab my (then bumpless) belly and squeal, and it made me flinch for sure!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congratulations jjbuttons!! :happydance:


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats JJbuttons!! So exciting! I hope everyone's Christmas was great! We didn't travel on Christmas day this year and it was so nice just staying at home and enjoying Christmas with my hubby and our boys! My Mom was at our house as well! Such a great day.


----------



## gypsymama

Hi Ladies, 

I was a member of this group last month, but unfortunately suffered a miscarriage at 5w5d. You guys were so supportive and kind. Just wanted to pop back in to let you guys know that I got a BFP exactly 4 weeks after the miscarriage with no cycle in between. I'm now due in August instead of July. It remains to be seen if this pregnancy will go full term, but I have faith. 

Never give up hope.


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats gypsy! I hope this one is sticky :)

As far as unsolicited bump touching- it doesn't end when the baby comes. I was holding a tired overwhelmed baby (it was his first birthday) yesterday, and my g-mil kept trying to put her face right next to him, rub on him, and put her head right there- while he was laying on my chest. Total invasion of personal space. She brushed my boobs several times. It took everything in me not to yell at her...


----------



## Hollynesss

Best of luck to you, gypsy!!! :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Good luck gypsy!


----------



## ehjmorris

Praying this is your rainbow :)


----------



## ehjmorris

As for bump touching, i hate it when it is random people I dont know or if someone does it quite a few times in the same day!

I forgot to upload the pic of bubby on xmas eve
 



Attached Files:







20151225_071949-1_opt.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jjbuttons

good luck hun hope its a sticky one!

Funny thing happened last night- was on my tummy asleep but then felt like a lump on my side so put hand and it was tiny and then when checked again it was gone :s i know 2nd time around you feel earlier but not that prominent??

scan tomorrow so nervous!! telling one set of parents and daughter tomorrow and my parents new years day :)

struggling to get up in mornings at mo.... 

x


----------



## Babylove100

I'm exactly the same, I can sleep for England!!!! I have my scan tomorrow too, super nervous/excited!! I'm sure we will both be just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## jjbuttons

thanks hun you too! what time is yours? mine is in the afternoon 
xx


----------



## Babylove100

Same here, not till 3.30pm! Tomorrow is gonna drag!!!!!!x


----------



## Hollynesss

Beautiful scan, ehj!!


----------



## Carlinator

Hi ladies...

Xmas was...ok here. Good with DD and DH, but otherwise drama filled unfortunately. DH's sister thought xmas Eve would be a good time to insult DH and I (good thing I felt bad & didn't go over to her house, I might have cried or flipped out). Because DH never went to college and I am apparently taking too long in college for her! So that makes us bad people to her I guess. DH left cussing her...at least his parents took up for us. They are good people. But always stay with thensister because she has a nicer house :-/ 

And then yesterday with my neighbor, more drama. Ugh, just ridiculous. They're white trash (I only say that because CPS took her baby in September after she smoked, drank, and did drugs the whole pregnancy and isn't even trying to quit or get him back) that kept us up with a loud party til after 2 am, so i thought it would be funny to blast classical music at 7am. So that was cause to throw the cookies I made them for xmas at my car and lie that I was on their property, outsidetheirnwindow making noise. I am so done with all this drama! I really hope they move soon, their lease is up in March and hopefully can't renew since they keep almost getting evicted for non-payment. I'm just going to freakin stay inside. 

DD's birthday went well! Made her the giant Twix bar and she loved it! Can't believe she's nine though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope you're all doing well. 

Had my midwife phone me this morning, I have my booking in appt this Saturday. I will be having another home birth.

And this is bumpy at 11 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151228_171536.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi ladies hope you are all well. I think I am going to need new clothes, boobs have gone up a few sizes already and there is a definite bump now! 

Gypsymama - so pleased to hear your good news, fingers crossed this is your rainbow baby 


SCGirl - I dont know how you managed to keep calm with that! I'd be so cross. 


EHJmorris - great scan picture. 

Jjbuttons - good luck with your scan tomorrow! I am fine getting up, its staying awake during the day which gives me difficulties. Its fine at the moment but not looking forward to be back at work. 

Babylove 100 - good luck with your scan 

Carlinator - Sorry about all the drama, hope things calm down. Cant believe your neighbors would throw cookies back at you. Hope they move soon. The twix cake looks awesome! 

Redbutterfly - How great that your midwife works on the weekend. Strictly mon-Friday here and booking appointment not till next Thursday. Nice bump.


----------



## Babylove100

Had my 12 week dating scan today and everything is perfect! I'm measuring ahead so can I change my edd to 6 July please?

Here are some pics of our little scampi!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## RedButterfly

I never knew they worked weekends for booking in appt! Apparently a lot has changed since I had my son in the middle of May 2014. We now have a birth centre which I didn't even know existed until she phoned!


----------



## jjbuttons

babylove glad scan went well :)

Our scan too went brill and im 12 weeks today so now due on the 12th july! 

Told partners parents but felt they wasnt as excited as thought they would be- had a vibe :S plus told daughter and she wasnt to bothered lol both anti climax hahaha i know my parents will be so excited though so will make up for it 

so relieved knowing all is good :)

pic soon :) x


----------



## dimmu

Some lovely scan photos in here! I have mine to look forward to on Thursday, feeling excited and nervous in equal measures.

Jjbuttons I had that with my last pregnancy, I was expecting my mum to be over the moon but she was almost indifferent when I told her, or at least felt like it! I've also told DD and she's beyond excited, she's been asking for a baby sister for a couple of years now but apparently baby brother would do as well. :) She keeps rubbing my tummy (bloat) and saying my fat belly is cute lol.

How's everyone's MS? I seem to have good and bad days now instead of just constant bad days, so hoping the worst is over. I even felt like having a coffee yesterday, first time in weeks!


----------



## Hollynesss

Most of us are almost in 2nd trimester already, ladies!!! Can you believe it?!

I was supposed to have my nuchal translucency scan today, but Love Bug was being very uncooperative! She had her back to the ultrasound, and no matter how much we tried to get her to move, she was quite comfy right where she was :haha: I am really jealous of how clear your scan is, Babylove! Mine wasn't nearly that clear. I did get a couple of darling shots. The first one is Love Bug with her back to us, and the second one just shoes adorable, teeny tiny little feet <3


----------



## jjbuttons

daughter now starting to get excited lol tapping tummy and asking if she is ok 

wants to get a toy for "our"baby lol

did feel odd seeing scan as its a new baby and not our big girl lol


----------



## Babylove100

Jjbuttons - congrats on your scan! Glad to hear dd is getting excited now :happydance:

Hollyness - glad to hear all was good at your scan too! Love the feet pic!!! Soooo adorable!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Its so weird being in the second trimester now! I mean when i was 4weeks i thought this was going to drag on but it hasn't :)

Im going insane wanting to know what the baby's sex is lol wana take a guess? All my pics are a lil different


----------



## ehjmorris

Let me know what you think
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-30-12-44-19.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9









Screenshot_2015-12-29-16-00-00.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Babylove100

I think girl!! I'm the same, cannot wait! I have a gender scan on 28 Jan so only a few weeks to go!!


----------



## ehjmorris

:) i know its only a few weeks but im so impatient haha


----------



## Babylove100

Me too! Dh wanted to wait until birth to find out, I just laughed at him! :haha:


----------



## jjbuttons

Next scan booked for 22nd feb :) 

Just compared hb from previous preg and its the same! 162  i used the Chinese gender predictor and was right with dd and now it says girl too  but this pregnancy so different from last one so who knows!!

Cant wait to see all the gender reveals (or when born if some are waiting) xx


----------



## DandJ

The Chinese Prediction method is pure luck in my opinion. All the ladies I knew who had their little ones were completely off based on their age and month of conception. Mine says girl due to my age and conception month, but I&#8217;m calling bogus. 

I have my first tri screening & NT on Monday even though I&#8217;ll be 13 weeks. Hoping the baby cooperates and there are no issues with the blood work!


----------



## DandJ

I found this website via Pinterest where they guess the gender based off a Ramzi theory using where the placenta is located as a marker for fetal gender detection. So you would send in your ultrasounds (which I sent in my 5 ½ week, 6 ½ week & 8 week ones) and by the way this is FREE if you don&#8217;t mind waiting a week and a half for the results. Well, I got my prediction and they predicted girl. Lol. Can&#8217;t wait to find out! Here is the website if any of you ladies are interested: Gender Experts


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone hope you are all well. Still feeling a bit sick here but seems to be getting better.Finally have a scan date through and of course it is for a really inconvenient time. Its at 4:15 and its very likely they will be late so worried about being able to pick up lg from nursery. 

Babylove - great news on the scan & fab pix. 

Redbutterfly - no weekend slots here. We do have a nice midwife lead unit which opened a few years ago.

Jjbuttons - great news on your scan, your daughter sounds really cute. She's going to be a great big sister.

Dimmu - hope your scan goes well. Glad your ms is better. I still feel a bit rough but I think it is starting to ease a bit. 

Hollyness - Lovely pictures x 

Its funny how some of you are 2nd trimester already. Not long to go for me now.

EHMorris - no guesses from me, I'm terrible at it! 

Dandj - Good luck for your scan on Monday.


----------



## RedButterfly

Is there no one who can pick your daughter up from nursery?

I've always been in late for scans. Bit of a bugger when you have to have a full bladder and you desperately need to pee!


----------



## Anon Male

Hi ladies! We managed to get the scan moved to 9:45, so panic over! Still seems like a long wait, will be at 12+3...


----------



## MelliPaige

Anon Male said:


> Hi ladies! We managed to get the scan moved to 9:45, so panic over! Still seems like a long wait, will be at 12+3...

I'm glad you got it moved! Must be such a relief


----------



## jjbuttons

a work mate has announced she is expecting her 1st end of july lol had scan today- how funny if she went when we did! p

sicky and tired feeling still around but not as much :) cant wait to tell parents sat :) 

hope everyone has a brill new years eve- i know il be in bed before 10 again lol


----------



## Polly Girl

Dating scan went well today, put my due date at 3 July, making me 13 weeks and 4 days today. All looking good!


----------



## dimmu

I also had my 12 week scan today, baby was looking healthy and active. My due date was brought forward by a couple of days to July 13th. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful new year's eve, I'm still feeling pretty ropey so think it's gonna be netflix and an early night for me!:)


----------



## Hollynesss

Glad everyone's scans are going well!! 

If anyone wants me to change their EDD, just send me a private message. It's really hard to keep up with the changes in this thread :D


----------



## Carlinator

Happy New Years ladies! We all fell asleep early last night after an awesome dinner. I get to have my sparkling grape juice today, woo!


----------



## Nibblenic

Hey had my 12 week scan on the 30th, all looking well and moved forward a whole week :D So new due date 7/7/16


----------



## SCgirl

Almoooost 12 weeks along, and still praying for this sickness and exhaustion to end!!!! Really hope it's not like my pregnancy with DS, which lasted until almost 18w!


----------



## ehjmorris

Carlinator i also had sparkling grape juice! But i couldn't stay awake till 12


----------



## Babylove100

I had tropical fruit juice and was sparko by 11pm! Rock n roll! Haha!! :winkwink:


----------



## babydustcass

i enjoyed schloer and was asleep by half 11, i did ask hubs to wake me but he said he didnt want to disturb me,dam it, missed the fire works.

I had a scan this morning with our panorama test, so lovely to see bubs again and everything looks great and measuring bang on my dates again. We took the kids so they were able to see whats happening inside and we got to see baby in 4d which was amazing, yet so weird!

I am beginning to pop, it just seems to keep growing since i became bloated and now i dont fit in a single pair of my old jeans, and the tops are riding. I went to newlook this week and got a ton of maternity clothes and now i think ill be living in them and my bigger floaty tops for the next 6 months or so.
 



Attached Files:







20160101_164231.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jjbuttons

so everyone knows and feel relieved :) parents so happy bless them

Still feeling sick again and sore boobs (like weights) need to get new trousers for work by next thursday :S not eating much again and so so tired- thought was feeling better but now down again :s


----------



## luvmyfam

LOVE the scan pics! Ehj, how many weeks were you? I would guess girl especially if later than 12+5!

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!


----------



## laughingduck

Sorry I havent been on much, holidays have been crazy and family is still visiting. I'm looking forward to them being over so I can get some rest lol. Im so jealous of everyone's scan pics! I have another 8 days until my scan. I can't find the heartbeat on the doppler anymore. Im not super worried or anything because I'm pretty sure I can feel baby moving around, but of course there's always that little bit of doubt. Congrats to the ladies who made it until 10 or 11 (or even 12!) on NYE. I crashed at 9pm lol. So looking forward to the second trimester when the energy returns!! Hope to see more scan pics soon!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi luvmyfam i was 12w6days measuring 13w2days :)


----------



## luvmyfam

I'd definitely guess girl then!


----------



## MelliPaige

First trimester sickness is GONE


----------



## Miss Bellum

Happy New Year everyone, 

Great news on all the scans. I fell asleep on the sofa and OH woke me at 11:55 so I could welcome in the year with a lemonade. 

Back to work tomorrow boo :( I am going to have to tell my boss as well. I'd hoped to keep quiet until I had the scan but my bump is a bit too obvious! Can't believe how big it is already! 

Hope everyone suffering sickness feels better soon. I thought I was getting better then had 2 days of feeling awful. Hope it will pass soon.


----------



## RedButterfly

Morning ladies.
Just had the hospital phone me. I have my scan on Wednesday 09.00. Nice and early so no waiting around! Although I might be a walking zombie!


----------



## Hollynesss

That's great to hear, Mellie!

Good luck telling your boss, Miss Bellum!

Have a great scan, RedButterfly!


Welcome to second tri for lots of you ladies!!! Can you believe how quickly it's flying by??


----------



## MelliPaige

Have an appointment tomorrow gonna ask about my back, it's bien hurting badly lately. I've always had a bad back but with this pregnancy it had intensified


----------



## babydustcass

Hope the doc can help you mellie. 

Counting down the days to our panorama results, really nervous so trying to keep myself busy with work this week. I think we'll get them early next week


----------



## DandJ

Here are my 13 week sonogram pictures!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1589.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1590.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1591.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MelliPaige

DandJ said:


> Here are my 13 week sonogram pictures!

Cute! If you don't mind a guess i say boy!


----------



## DandJ

I certainly don't mind guesses!! :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

I agree with MelliPaige, definitely looks like a boy nub to me!


----------



## ehjmorris

Im so bad a guesses i cant even guess mine lol but ill guess boy too


----------



## MelliPaige

I went to the doctor today and they couldn't find a heartbeat, so he got his hand held ultrasound machine and the baby was just wiggling away. He said at this point there's nothing for my back "/ oh well. Picture isn't very clear because it was handheld..but I got a video!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-01-05-12-22-22.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## WantsALittle1

Melli, beautiful baby! Same exact thing happened to me. They had me in a panic when they couldn't find the heartbeat on the Doppler. Wheeled me over to ultrasound and within seconds there was baby, wiggling around. The u/s tech said that all the wiggling was precisely why they couldn't find the heartbeat with the Doppler--baby wouldn't stay in place long enough for any sounds to be heard!

AFM, so I found out the baby's gender, not sure what to do now. We had originally planned to be team yellow, but after my massive bleed, that changed and I wanted to know everything I could possibly know about my baby so I could connect as much as possible. So when they called with the chromosomal results and asked if I wanted to know gender, I said yes. I have told my parents and my cousin (we are like very close sisters), but DH still doesn't know (doesn't want to know), and everyone else who is grilling me is getting the same story: DH doesn't know, so I'm not telling unless he changes his mind. A friend said I was nuts, and if I know the gender, why wouldn't I tell. I couldn't explain why, but just said that I didn't want to tell at that exact moment, and I stood my ground.


----------



## laughingduck

Melli nice pic! I almost think I see boy parts in there, but Im bad at looking at these things... Sorry to hear there's nothing they can do for your back. And of course you cant even soak in a nice hot tub.. Maybe yoga or walking could help?

Wantsalittle1, how fun you found out the gender! I just took a blood test yesterday and will find iut results in a week. Im excited!

Has anyone seen this thread? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...ltimate-gender-prediction-outcome-thread.html

It has a huge quiz if all the gender prediction wives tales. I did it and 12 said girl and 4 said boy. My first hunch was a boy but niw Im not so sure!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Back at work but at least its been fairly quiet so have time to ease into it. I told my line manger and she was really excited for me. She didnt think I looked that bumpy so either I am a bit too paranoid about it or my maternity dress hides it better than my normal clothes! She told her manager as well and she was also happy for me, but keeping it from the rest until after the scan.

Melipage - Sorry you didnt get some help with your back, is there no physio or anything? Must have been worrying not to hear the hb. So pleased the scan showed all was well. 


Babydustcass - Hope the results come back fine. 

Dandj - Great photos 

Wantsalittleone - Cant believe your friends would be so rude as to say something like that! It is entirely up to you if you want to share the gender or not. I wouldnt tell other people if my OH didnt know either. Its not something you need to justify to anyone else!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Miss Bellum, so glad your boss and manager are being supportive! It's always nerve wracking for me to think about the work reveal :/


----------



## laughingduck

Miss Bellum said:


> Back at work but at least its been fairly quiet so have time to ease into it. I told my line manger and she was really excited for me. She didnt think I looked that bumpy so either I am a bit too paranoid about it or my maternity dress hides it better than my normal clothes! She told her manager as well and she was also happy for me, but keeping it from the rest until after the scan.
> 
> Melipage - Sorry you didnt get some help with your back, is there no physio or anything? Must have been worrying not to hear the hb. So pleased the scan showed all was well.
> 
> 
> Babydustcass - Hope the results come back fine.
> 
> Dandj - Great photos
> 
> Wantsalittleone - Cant believe your friends would be so rude as to say something like that! It is entirely up to you if you want to share the gender or not. I wouldnt tell other people if my OH didnt know either. Its not something you need to justify to anyone else!


I have no bump at all yet. Didn't show with my first until 5 months. I wouldnt worry about it, probably just means you have tight tummy muscles!


----------



## laughingduck

Miss Bellum I just noticed we are due on the same day, fun!


----------



## MelliPaige

Go check out my post (link) in the gender prediction threads. Nobody is guessing :( posted my whole video I got of wiggly bean


----------



## MelliPaige

Miss Bellum said:


> Melipage - Sorry you didnt get some help with your back, is there no physio or anything? Must have been worrying not to hear the hb. So pleased the scan showed all was well.

Nothing as of now, he said if it gets worse to bring it up again and we will talk about a solution (like a chiropractor) then


----------



## Miss Bellum

Wantsalittleone - I was pleasantly surprised, so pleased I told them now. Hope your work reveal goes well when you are ready. 

Laughingduck - Due date buddy! With my first I didnt show for ages but I have a definite bump already! I'm was mostly worried it would give me away before I'm ready to tell people. 

Melipage - How frustrating :( Hope it doesnt get any worse for you.


----------



## laughingduck

Miss Bellum I thought I'd show sooner this time but maybe because it's been over 4 years since my kast, I wont. Time will tell! Im kinda jealous of women with early bumps :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

laughingduck, exciting that you'll know the gender results soon! Out of curiosity, which test did you take? I did VerifI(Progenity)


----------



## Hollynesss

Wantsalittle1- how rude of people! It is your news to tell, and you are under no obligation to share it with anyone. My sister in law posted MY ultrasound photo and announced my pregnancy on Facebook before I got a chance to, and I was livid! I know that our loved ones are really excited about our pregnancies, but I wish people would be a little more respectful and let us share our news when we're ready. 


I had to take an early 1 hour GTT last week and failed it by two measly points, so I had to do the 3 hour version today. I had insulin resistance before getting pregnant, which puts me at high risk for GD, so my doctor is testing early. I really hope I passed it!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollynesss no way I can't believe someone would do that! And I know what you mean, they are just trying to be supportive and excited but yes, I agree with you, people should think before they purposefully or inadvertently take the wind out of someone else's sails. 

What a bummer that you had to take the glucose tests so early :( I dread those. I get very very sick when I fast, even if it's just waking up at 7 and taking the test at 8. If I don't eat the second I get out of bed, I feel horrible and it takes hours for my stomach to recover from it. With DS, I was told I likely had GD because of how large I was, and how large he was. I asked if I could just do a fingerprick after every meal for a week if I failed the 1-hour. That's how desperate I was to avoid the 3-hour test :/

Hoping you passed. I've known many moms who failed the 1-hour but passed the 3-hour. I think it's frustratingly easy to fail the 1-hour, and esp if you were only high by a couple of points, I think there's a great chance you'll pass the second test. Hope you get the results soon!


----------



## ehjmorris

DandJ said:


> Here are my 13 week sonogram pictures!

Love the scan pics!


----------



## ehjmorris

Im sorry wantsalittle1 your friends should respect your wishes in not wanting to tell your hubby, but that is great you know if it is a he or she, was it was u were expecting if you dont mind me asking.

I too am having back pain! It is so hard to lay down or sit up properly, i still havnt figured out a way to help it.

I feel for you hollynesss, last time i had the glucose test i fainted 30 mins before we were able to leave, but i passed the test! :)
I hope you passes too


How is everyone today?


----------



## WantsALittle1

ehj, yes, baby's gender is what I expected. We would have been overjoyed either way, but just knowing is really magical. I've asked DH many times if I can tell him, but he says Nope! He really wants to try to be surprised. 

Are you going to find out?

So sorry to hear about your back pain. My back/hip pain got so bad with DS that I went on Flexeril. My doctor said that was really the only thing she could give me that was not a narcotic. It was an awful med, I quit it after three days and just dealt with the pain the rest of the pregnancy


----------



## MelliPaige

ehjmorris said:


> Im sorry wantsalittle1 your friends should respect your wishes in not wanting to tell your hubby, but that is great you know if it is a he or she, was it was u were expecting if you dont mind me asking.
> 
> I too am having back pain! It is so hard to lay down or sit up properly, i still havnt figured out a way to help it.
> 
> I feel for you hollynesss, last time i had the glucose test i fainted 30 mins before we were able to leave, but i passed the test! :)
> I hope you passes too
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?

I just did a pregnancy workout video on YouTube by Denise Austin and it helped my back a little. It started top hurt after a while but she switched it up and it was immediate relief. It probably won't last long but right now out feels better. Someone also suggested to strengthen stomach muscles but odk how well that'll work :shrug:


----------



## ehjmorris

Im suck a sook with wanting to do anything other than walking as exercise while pregnant in case something happens. 

That's greats wantsalittle1, me and my partner want to find out which should be in about 4 weeks :) i still have no gut feeling with this one so who knows


----------



## MelliPaige

It's only 20 minutes long and mostly walking and stretches, and a little dancing haha I did the cardio one and I still feel better..and my back has been so bad I can't move so I was surprised


----------



## ehjmorris

I might have to give it a try :)


----------



## Carlinator

Well finally got a scan pic as well as actually heard the heartbeat today, that was nice. 

I posted it on Facebook and couldn't help but notice that none of my family said anything...I am paranoid that my mom has told them all I am a horrible person (since I had tried to talk to her last month and we had an even bigger falling out). I know I shouldn't care what people think, especially if my mom was lying about me...but the thought that they would blindly take her side over mine still hurts. I don't even know that's what's happened but...who knows. 

I feel like I've dealt with so much personal crap recently; I wish my relationships could just go more smoothly. 

Other than that things are well, nausea finally gone and made all A's for my grades last semester. Have my Spring courses and idea for final project planned. 

Sorry I'm MIA so much, just school and holidays and all this CRAP ughhh. Hope everyone is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RedButterfly

Hope all is well.

Just had my 12 weeks scan. All is good. There is just the one wriggling baby in there.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay RedButterfly, glad you got to see baby!


----------



## laughingduck

WantsALittle1 said:


> laughingduck, exciting that you'll know the gender results soon! Out of curiosity, which test did you take? I did VerifI(Progenity)

I did accumetrics. https://www.accu-metrics.com/prenatal-gender-testing.php
Its just a gender test nothing else. They say they can actually test from 7 weeks, wish I had known about it then! It was supposed to be done by Christmas but didnt happen in time. I can't wait! Do you have results yet?


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello ladies,

How are we all? What have I missed? Anyone else with surprise twins? :haha:

We had our scan on Monday. Both twins are perfect :cloud9: Now for the painful wait until the 20 week one!


----------



## Hollynesss

Woohoo! I passed my 3hr GTT!! No GD for me!! :happydance: I was convinced I was going to fail it, I'm so incredibly happy!


----------



## luvmyfam

D and J I'm not seeing an actual nub in your pics and the spine isn't completely flat so it would be inaccurate. I would give a girl lean for skull shape :).

Melli I'll have to check out your video!


----------



## luvmyfam

Yay Holly :happydance:!! That's awesome! 

Wanna b glad to hear the twinnies are doing good! I would think you would get another ultrasound before 20 weeks with twins?

Redbutterfly that's awesome you got to see your wiggly little one! Happy to hear all is well!

AFM, DH and I are finding out gender on Saturday! Just us for now! I can't wait!! Our 12 week apt went well today and LO had HR of 150 :).


----------



## frangi33

Wow a handheld ultrasound. I need to get me one of those! I think I would leave it switched on permanently if I could afford to buy one.

I had a look at gender tests in the UK but at £169 they are very pricey. I guess I will just have to wait till 20 weeks to find out!


----------



## RedButterfly

Also reserved my birthing pool as I'm having another home birth.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Congrats Hollynesss!


----------



## laughingduck

RedButterfly said:


> Also reserved my birthing pool as I'm having another home birth.


Im considering an at home water birth this time. Did you have a water birth before? Mind sharing your experience? Did you need any extra pain meds?


----------



## Hollynesss

So jelly of you ladies who know the gender already! My obgyn's office doesn't offer a blood test for gender. I'll find out Feb 24th at the anatomy scan!


----------



## SCgirl

We had our 12w scan yesterday. Everything measured to the day... technician guessed boy. She was right last time with DS- but figure there's a 50/50 chance haha. Gender scan early Feb. I've already been given the containers for a 24-hr protein test (ughhhh) since I developed pre-e last time and spent 10 weeks on bedrest and over a month in the hospital before DS... doing that at 16 weeks.

I'm still feeling horrible... I'm realizing my body hates being pregnant. I've been pregnant 15 of the last 26 months :( (that includes the chemicals before DS)- looking at long term prevention after this!


----------



## RedButterfly

laughingduck said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Also reserved my birthing pool as I'm having another home birth.
> 
> 
> Im considering an at home water birth this time. Did you have a water birth before? Mind sharing your experience? Did you need any extra pain meds?Click to expand...

No, this is my first water birth. I have very quick labour's and something has always come in the way. I labour/birth without pain relief so I can't answer that last question!

I've had 2 hospital births (second I only just made it to the hospital, her head was coming out as I got to the hospital door) and 1 home birth. To me home birth is more relaxed and you don't have to stay in hospital after. My contractions started so I ran a warm bath and sat in that while I waited for the midwives (I'm known for my quick labours). As transitioning started, I got out (as I had to be sick, as usual!), went into my bedroom and kneeled down on the floor while resting my arms on the bed. Waters broke and hello baby boy! Midwives stayed for about an hour after writing their notes up and cleaning their stuff up while I was left to relax and nurse baby on my bed. My 2 girls were in the house the whole time downstairs with grandad and weren't bothered by everything that was going on. Positive experience and I would encourage anyone thinking about a home birth.


----------



## laughingduck

Wow I wish I had a short labour with my daughter! I had contractions for 3 days (10 minutes apart) then when they finally hit 3 minutes apart I went to the hospital. Signed in at 4 cm dilated at 10pm on Friday, FINALLY gave birth at 2pm Saturday afternoon, so 16 hours of hard labour. I hadn't slept since Wednesday night. Needless to say I was exhausted! I finally gave in and got an epidural 3 hours before she came out, had a little nap once the pain was gone. She was positioned all wrong and even once she turned she came out face first (very rare) so I think that may have been why things were taking so long. I'm hoping baby will be better positioned next time! I love the idea of not having to stay in the hospital after though, it sounds more relaxed giving birth at home.

On another note, I just FINALLY found baby's heart beat with my Doppler!! I was actually starting to get quite worried and was up last night fretting about it. It was a steady 174bpm (quite fast!) I managed to record it but doesn't look like it can upload on here. Pretty happy though :happydance:


----------



## RedButterfly

It is more relaxed. It's in your house so your rules :haha:

My first labour was 4 hours. Second was 2 hours and third was 5 hours.


----------



## babydustcass

We find out the results of our panorama test around Monday/ Tuesday next week, I am anxious and nervous for the results and excited to know what sex the baby is. People keep asking if I have a preference but really, i dont care! Either will be perfect all i can ask for is healthy. But i am desperate to know, I admire those with the patience to wait until birth!

We brought our Mamas and Papas Nursery suite 'Mia' in the 50% Sale last week but it wont arrive until end of Feb which is good, keeps it out the way for a little while. 

I really like the idea of a home birth but OH is totally against the idea. I understand where he is coming from and I am not opposed to using the birthing suite with pool inside our hospital again so thats what we'll be doing. We are around 18 Miles from the hospital and on a good run thats 35 minutes drive and in traffic around 45-50. Its mostly country roads too, and we can always get there faster than an ambulance could. Thats OHs reasoning anyway. By the time an ambulance arrived for a transfer it would be at least 30-40 minutes to get to the village and another 30-40 minutes or so there. That said, i feel pretty confident even that would be plenty of time, they dont leave you until the last hour in an emergency, if complications are arising theyd say sooner rather than later, but OH has none of it. Hes more scared of birth than I am, and I know whats coming! lol

I did have a very beautiful water birth with my DD at the hospital. We had a lovely calming room and it was just amazing. I wouldnt want to give birth any other way, and hoping for such a good experience this time. I tried for a water birth with my first but after 7 hours in the pool, i was like a prune and he was just taking his time. I ended up labouring for 36 hours in total from 4cm to pushing, and i dont think i could have spent a minute longer in the pool as I was exhausted. I was so thankful to get a much shorter labour with number two, I arrived at the hospital around 8.30pm and she was born at 9.45pm


----------



## RedButterfly

My DH doesn't get much choice. It's me who's giving birth so I'll birth where I want!

Just come back from spiritual healing and baby was wiggling away in there while the healer was working her magic.


----------



## laughingduck

My OH is also nervous of a homebirth, but he's coming around. The hospitals around here don't do water births and I really want a water birth. I had such a bad hospital experience I'd really like a better birth story next time.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Would love a home birth I'm unsure though as both my pregnancies have gone over. The first by 14 and the second by 15 days and he had meconiun in his waters. Apparently the risk of this happening becomes more the further over you go and I know that you would then have to transfer into hospital anyways so probably pointless for me to plan a home birth. My labours have been 4 Hours and 1.5 hours! Wonder if they will get quicker haha


----------



## Carlinator

Hey...I thought I posted my scan a few pages back - first pic we got to keep! Wondering if it posted at all because no one responded? :shrug: I can repost later from my phone. Sorry I've been MIA recently, just so much going on with holidays & my school. I got all A's for last semester though!

I've been in & out of the hospital, I could not stop throwing up...the worst pain in the world in my upper stomach. They couldn't figure out what it was, I'm guessing gallbladder issues. I couldn't think of anything I'd eaten that would give me food poisoning! Even the anti-nausea meds they put in my IV didn't help. I ended up losing 9 or 10 pounds and am lower than pre-pregnancy weight :( But I've been able to hold liquid down since last night, thank goodness. I feel SO much better but now I need food!



I'm so curious about home/water births! I've always wanted to do one...but I'm nervous of it since DD was born with cord wrapped around her neck and had to be rushed to oxygen treatment immediately (she was fine).


----------



## Hollynesss

Sorry you've been sick, Carlinator! That sounds awful :( I hope you feel better and the sickness eases up. 

Sometimes this thread moves really fast, and we've all had scans close together and have been posting pictures. I'm sorry you've felt ignored, please know that it isn't intentional :hugs: it's sometimes hard to respond to each person. Great job on the A's!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all well. 

I had my booking in appointment which went pretty well, just filling in the paperwork. Was asked to do a carbon monoxide test and was shocked to fail it, I got a 4 the same as a light smoker! Bit worried about it now. I haven't smoked in years and neither has OH. I have installed cm monitors in the house which haven't picked anything up. It may be the pollution from living in a city but thats pretty worrying too. 

Scan booked for Monday so only a few days to go, cant wait to see bean and check all is well. 

Redbutterfly - great news on the scan. Thanks for sharing your home birth experience. I am thinking about one this time around so good to hear a positive story. 

Wannabemummy - great news on your scan.

Hollyness - Great you passed the GTT. I have to wait until 20 week scan for gender too. At least its something to look forward to. 

Luvmyfam - Good to hear the appointment went well. 

Scgirl - fab news on the scan. Hope you start feeling better soon. 


Laughingduck - Wow, thats sounds like a really rough labour! I hope this one is easier for you. 

I'm not sure how long my labour lasted as it took a while before I realised what was happening. Started having contractions Tuesday morning but as they weren't painful or frequent, thought they were BH or something. Went out with friends for the afternoon and evening. Me & OH went for a meal in the evening and it felt a bit worse and I got home and went for a bath. Think it was about 3am when we realised it was probably the real thing cue a panic to get the hospital bag packed. Rang for a taxi, got as far as the midwife unit who told me LG was coming out legs first and I had to go down to the delivery suite. Just about managed to get on the bed and lg was out in about 5 minutes! 

Babydustcass - I am looking forward to finding out too! Sounds like a bargain on the furniture. Your water birth sounds lovely. We are undecided on the idea of a home birth yet. 

Rhi_Rhi - sounds like you have pretty fast labours! 

Carlinator - great news on getting all A's. I dont remember seeing a scan picture or I'm sure I'd have commented on it Sorry you've been feeling rough, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I didn't keep up with this thread very well after my initial post, as i had a few other groups on the "go" at the same time and it's very confusing haha. 

I'm going to make my way back through and try and become more familiar with whats what ! :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi girls :)

Sorry carlinator if we didnt see the scan, but defs feel free to post it again!

As for my labour, as you know my son was stillborn, i found out on the Tuesday morning that he has passed the last time i felt him move was Sunday night before bed and nothing monday which i wasnt worried because i was so busy!.
My body ended up starting contractions itself on Tuesday afternoon around 2pm and by 3pm the hospital called me back to start to induce me.... god that was painful. Unfortunately i was only 6cm dilated by Wednesday morning at 6am and by 9.30 he just kinda flew out, as i had an epi i couldn't feel or move anything 

I am really hoping the labour is a lot less this time


----------



## mumandco

Bit late to the party &#65533;&#65533; I'm Emma and I'm expecting my 4th baby July 13th...eeeeek super excited. I think this baby will be our 4th boy,but will find out for certain in 3 weeks time.


----------



## laughingduck

Miss Bellum that's a pretty quick labour! Legs first wow. When I asked my midwife when to count labour starting she said whenever you are admittes to hospital (usually 4cm dilated). Although of course those braxton hicks and slower contractions can be much longer! My 10 minute BH or slow contractions lasted 3 days but was only 16 hours of hard labour. 

ehjmorris Im so sorry to hear about your stillbirth. Did they find out why your baby died? That is so tragic :hugs:

Welcome Emma!

Carlinator post your scan again, posts get skipped over so easily in this thread!


----------



## babydustcass

Hi Emma, lovely to have you here x

Carlinator well done on your amazing grades, must be such a relief. Sorry you've been poorly and lost so much weight, hopefully your on the mend now. 

Ehjmorris I'm so sorry I must have missed when you posted about your son, my heart goes out to you, no mother should ever have to go through such a loss. :hugs:

Afm, surprise phone call this morning. Our panorama results came in and baby is low risk for all chromosone and genetic tests, and we pound out we are expecting a little Girl :cloud9:


----------



## dimmu

mumandco said:


> Bit late to the party &#65533;&#65533; I'm Emma and I'm expecting my 4th baby July 13th...eeeeek super excited. I think this baby will be our 4th boy,but will find out for certain in 3 weeks time.

That's my EDD as well! :)

Ehjmorris so sorry to hear about you loss, that's so tragic.

My labour with DD started spontaneously with waters breaking on a Friday evening. Laboured all night at home and went to the birth centre around midday the next day. Got into the birthing pool Saturday evening but the labour stopped progressing. By the time it had been 24 hours since my waters broke I got transferred to the labour ward and was induced. I wanted a natural birth but at that point with no sleep since Thursday night I quite welcomed the epidural. DD was finally born on Sunday morning after 34 hours of labour. Luckily the second stage was much quicker and took just 15 minutes and no pushing, she just came out herself. Never felt the need to push people always talk about. 
Not sure if I want the birth centre this time, certainly not too keen on the birthing pool now.


----------



## jjbuttons

hi everyone!

Glad all scans and tests are going ok :) 

Been so tired and hormonal past few days (maybe back at work and overdone it today) btu good news is my appetite is coming back finally after horrid two weeks of hardly eating!

Bump is visable and hard now! trying to find mat trousers that fit and not so long that will need to take them up! 

looking forward to my 16 week midwife app= hope can hear hb again as until can feel him/her il be constantly worrying! btw jell of all that already know gender 

hoping 2nd birth will be quicker as with dd was two days! hope to go in the pool for abit this time at least! trying to strengthen arms as they were so weak last time due to holding my legs when pushing for ages :S walking lots but thats it so far :S 

hope everyones having a good weekend xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you ladies, now im not so sure if i did mention it or not but thank you for your kind words.

After having this whole last week off and just lazing around the house i really am not looking forward to work tomorrow


----------



## mumandco

Big hugs ehjmorris X
I hope being back at work isn't as dreadful as it sounds lol 

Hope your all having good weekends guys X 

I have a poorly lo today :( we barely slept last night so today is going to be a long day.
Tonorrow I have an appointment with the consultant-which was a massive shock as I'm midwife led care. After a panicked phone call to my just as confused as me midwife she found out it's because just before I got pregnant they found a small polyp in my cervix. So the appointment is for that,I have no idea what they plan on doing about it or wether they will still let me midwife led care so very nervous about that.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi

I just wanted to share this pic, as tonight i noticed when i lay down i am beginning to have a little hard bump :) its not only when im standing now
 



Attached Files:







20160110_232034_opt.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ehjmorris

Mumandco i hope your mind will be put at ease tomorrow, at least they are still going to take a look.

Being midwife led sounds awesome at my appt tomorrow i am going to be asking about a specific group that is also led my midwives i just cant remember the name atm, is it any different to just seeing anyone at ante natal appts?


----------



## WantsALittle1

ehj, beautiful bump!!!!


----------



## mumandco

Ehj cute bump..being midwife led gives you a lot more flexibility when in labour..I'm hoping to have another home birth this time,for me being consultant care would pretty much end that.
Also being midwife led care,it means I just have the routine appointments and nothing extra etc but that isn't an issue for me my main issue is labour etc x


----------



## Babylove100

My notes say high risk and consultant led, the mw said its because of my mc history but that after I've seen a consultant at 20w, I should be able to drop back to low risk and I hope also mw led. It's all new territory tho so I'll just do as I'm told :thumbup:


----------



## dimmu

Lovely bump Ehjmorris!:) Mine still looks pretty flat when I lay down but I've noticed the linea nigra has appeared although it's still very faint. Can't remember it showing up this early with my last pregnancy.


----------



## ehjmorris

I can definitely say i have popped! 

Well my ante natal appt is today so we shall see how they want to handle it this time... i should be high risk so im hoping they will take better care of me
 



Attached Files:







20160111_064115_opt.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Babylove100

Wow, yes definitely popped!! 

Good luck today, hope the appointment goes well.x


----------



## ehjmorris

Well they are not going to be seeing me anymore than normal :( i will just have to speak to my social worker if i feel upset about how they are handling things or lack there of...

I have to wait for a letter in the mail for my 20week scan, but im going to see if my dr will give me a request form for when im like 18 or 19 weeks :) i am so impatient lol i wana know the sex already, it doesn't matter what it is i just want to know


----------



## MelliPaige

Im stuck between waiting until March, scheduling it early in two weeks, or staying team yellow? 
Since I predicted girl, I've been having boy vibes and completely convinced it's another boy!


----------



## RedButterfly

Got my 20 week scan appt through the other day. 26 Feb at 8.45am. Nice and early again. Will be finding out the sex. Needs to hurry up!!


----------



## Babylove100

My 20 week scan is 17 Feb but I've booked a private gender scan for 28th Jan!! So excited!!

Also, I'm pretty sure I have a uti :-( got the doctors on Wednesday so hopefully can get something to clear it up.


----------



## RedButterfly

Got my blood results back today. As usual I have low iron. I get it every pregnancy :growlmad: Which I already knew as I have no energy whatsoever! So on iron tablets I go.


----------



## laughingduck

I had my scan today and everything looked good! Heart beat of 169. It was so nice to see bubs in there healthy and alove after two previous losses. Starting to feel excited :)

Sorry to hear about the low iron redbutterfly. Can you get iron infusions?

I hope you uti clear up babylove. Exciting you have your next scan booked!

Melli thats a tough choice. I personally have no patience at all and want to find out asap. I respect those who can wait though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Miss Bellum

Yey! Very happy today, had the scan and we have a healthy bean who is doing well :) :cloud9:

I also think I felt bean move on Friday/Saturday, I felt a little pop in the same place.
 



Attached Files:







scanpic.png
File size: 122.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Miss Bellum

EHJmorris - Hopefully they just think there nothing to worry about. I'm quite keen to find out the sex too. 

Melipage - I think I'm too impatient to wait! OH thinks we are having another girl. I dont really seem to get any vibes as to which it is though. 

Welcome Mumandco. Hope your lg is feeling better. Hopefully the meeting with the consultant will put your mind at rest. 

Laughingduck - Fab news on your scan, what a lovely picture. Are we still due date buddies or did your date change too? 

Babydustcass - Aww congrats on your girl, great all the tests came back clear. 

Babylove100 - Fingers crossed you drop down to low risk at the 20 week scan. Not long till the gender scan. Hope you can get something for uti, those are painful. 

Redbutterfly - that came through nice and fast. I like to have a morning appointment too.


----------



## RedButterfly

Laughingduck- Dr will just put me on iron tablets. They work so all is well. Hopefully be able to pick them up tomorrow.

Lovely scans.


----------



## ehjmorris

Sorry about the low iron, i had it this pregnancy and the tiredness kicked my butt! But i feel better now


----------



## Hollynesss

Loving all of the bumps and scans, ladies!!


----------



## RedButterfly

ehjmorris said:


> Sorry about the low iron, i had it this pregnancy and the tiredness kicked my butt! But i feel better now

Tiredness isn't the word. I can't even stand for 5 seconds without feeling like I need to fall to the floor!


----------



## ehjmorris

What was your levels?


----------



## RedButterfly

She never told me. Just said they were low.


----------



## mumandco

Lovely scan pics ladies xx

We find out 2weeks Saturday what baby is,a friend has paid for an early scan as an Xmas gift for us &#128151; After 3 boys I'm convinced this one is too a little boy X 

Fingers crossed that it means no cause for concern ehj,but I can see why you feel the way you do.

I had my appointment with the consultant..didn't go as well as I was hoping but I think that's because I'm so stubborn and set on having a home birth unless it's absolute necessary for me to birth st hospital. Basically they are keeping me consultant led care until I'm 32weeks..which is when I see them next,if I've had no problems with the polyp which I'm guessing is bleeding etc then I can go back to midwife led care. When baby is 3 months old I need to go in for more tests and to have it removed


----------



## laughingduck

Miss Bellum said:


> Laughingduck - Fab news on your scan, what a lovely picture. Are we still due date buddies or did your date change too?

i never asked and they never said! To be honest though what they say makes no difference to me. I KNOW when I ovulated (used opk's and confirmed with bbt) so I'm sure of my due date. With my daughter I knew too and they kept tryingto move me up which was annoying because I was 6 days overdue according to them (but only a day overdue according to me) and they would have induced me the following day had I not given birth! If they change my due date I hope it's for later and not sooner. I have a hunch I will deliver oj July 24th though (I had a hunch with my daughter and was bang on, going for two out of two lol). When is your new date? Scan looks great btw!


----------



## Nibblenic

Hey ladies. I also have my 20 week scan on the 17/2 which feels like forever away. I think if I said lets go get a gender scan to OH right now he would. I am determined to wait! As I know we want a 4d 'bonding' scan in the mid 20 weeks.

Ive started to feel little movements and bubbles and pops. Its all very exciting. 

We're officially fully out in the open, infact its pretty much the first sentence out of my LOs mouth when we see someone new


----------



## minties

Hello everyone! I don't think I have joined in here yet. I am due on July 28th. I have my 12 week scan next week.

This pregnancy has been a lot harder than the last two, everything seems exaggerated. More sickness, more tiredness, more twinges and pains, boobs STILL hurt (they never did past 6 weeks with my other kids), it's just been harder all around.

We haven't told anyone yet, we'd told everyone by 5 weeks with my other kids.


----------



## laughingduck

I so want to tell my daughter now that we've had a scan but we havent told my dad yet and are waiting for this weekend to tell, so my OH can be there too. I know if I tell tell my daughter she will tell my dad tomorrow when she sees him, so we have to wait. She is going to be so excited! Nibblenic that is cute that you LO is so excited!


----------



## laughingduck

Minties this is only my second pregnancy (well that has made it past 6 weeks) and mine is so much harder this time too. Im almost 13 weeks and still nauseous! I hope it lets up soon for both pf us!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies 

Just wanted to share that i will be going for a gender scan at precious previews on jan 30th at 8.30am i am so excited :)


----------



## Babylove100

Yay ehjmorris! So exciting.

I think I have a uti so have docs at 8.10am this morning, fx they fix me up! :thumbup:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Blimey your drs is on the ball. Mine just about opens the receptionist desk for 8am. Hope you get it cleared up soon. I hear they are very unpleasant.


----------



## Babylove100

So annoying I took a sample in a red topped bottle I found at home but they couldn't use it as has crystals to keep it fresh haha! Who knew!! Just had to sit on loo for the last 15mins trying to squeeze a drop out for a fresh sample! :dohh:


----------



## mumandco

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just wanted to share that i will be going for a gender scan at precious previews on jan 30th at 8.30am i am so excited :)

Same date that I have my gender scan &#128151; My appointment is at 10:15 :happydance:


----------



## ehjmorris

mumandco said:


> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Just wanted to share that i will be going for a gender scan at precious previews on jan 30th at 8.30am i am so excited :)
> 
> Same date that I have my gender scan &#128151; My appointment is at 10:15 :happydance:Click to expand...

I cant wait :)


----------



## laughingduck

Yay for gender scans! I dont have my next scan booked yet. Im guessing it will be early to middle February though. I did have a gender blood test and am waiting for results, but I just read some really bad reviews of the company I used so kinda regret spending the money now.


----------



## dimmu

I'll be having my 20 week scan on February 22nd and it just can't come fast enough!:) We'll be hopefully finding out the gender then as well. DH and DD would prefer another girl so I'm rooting for a boy to balance things out.


----------



## ehjmorris

Babylove100 said:


> Yay ehjmorris! So exciting.
> 
> I think I have a uti so have docs at 8.10am this morning, fx they fix me up! :thumbup:

Oh damn, sorry about the uti those things hurt so bad


----------



## ehjmorris

laughingduck said:


> Yay for gender scans! I dont have my next scan booked yet. Im guessing it will be early to middle February though. I did have a gender blood test and am waiting for results, but I just read some really bad reviews of the company I used so kinda regret spending the money now.

I still will have my anatomy scan at 20 weeks but who am i kidding i couldn't wait that long! Plus this gender test only costs 65!
Oh well i hope this place doesn't waste your money


----------



## Babylove100

ehjmorris said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Yay ehjmorris! So exciting.
> 
> I think I have a uti so have docs at 8.10am this morning, fx they fix me up! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh damn, sorry about the uti those things hurt so badClick to expand...

Luckily I don't have a uti, she said it is probably my growing uterus causing me the issues! Phew!!

Listened to the heartbeat for the first time on my Doppler last night! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## DandJ

Glad you don't have a UTI Babylove! I however, do. :( The OBs office called me to prescribe me antibiotics and I have an extremely hard time swallowing pills due to a gag reflex. I have no idea how I'm gonna be able to take a pill 4x a day for 10 days. 

Aye....


----------



## WantsALittle1

DandJ, I had a UTI while pregnant with DS and they put me on antibiotics 4x a day for 10 days too. It was brutal. Every pill is so hard to swallow and yet they just expect you'll be able to take 40 of them. My guess is they put you on cephalexin?


----------



## Babylove100

DandJ said:


> Glad you don't have a UTI Babylove! I however, do. :( The OBs office called me to prescribe me antibiotics and I have an extremely hard time swallowing pills due to a gag reflex. I have no idea how I'm gonna be able to take a pill 4x a day for 10 days.
> 
> Aye....

Ah sorry to hear this DandJ.....really hope it clears up soon!

I sometimes cut my tablets in halves or quarters to make it easier, not much fun doing that 4 times a day though :hugs:


----------



## DandJ

WantsALittle1 said:


> DandJ, I had a UTI while pregnant with DS and they put me on antibiotics 4x a day for 10 days too. It was brutal. Every pill is so hard to swallow and yet they just expect you'll be able to take 40 of them. My guess is they put you on cephalexin?

That sounds about right. Are they really big? :( To put in perspective, I had to chop my 50mg Clomid pills in half to be able to swallow them with applesauce. 

I feel like UTIs go away on their own, or am I wrong?

Babylove, Oh yeah... I'll be chopping those up into tiny pieces and putting them in applesauce


----------



## ehjmorris

Found out my date for 20 week scan!! 9th feb except ill actually be 19w3d :) im not complaining


----------



## WantsALittle1

DandJ said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> DandJ, I had a UTI while pregnant with DS and they put me on antibiotics 4x a day for 10 days too. It was brutal. Every pill is so hard to swallow and yet they just expect you'll be able to take 40 of them. My guess is they put you on cephalexin?
> 
> That sounds about right. Are they really big? :( To put in perspective, I had to chop my 50mg Clomid pills in half to be able to swallow them with applesauce.
> 
> I feel like UTIs go away on their own, or am I wrong?
> 
> Babylove, Oh yeah... I'll be chopping those up into tiny pieces and putting them in applesauceClick to expand...

As far as I know, they don't. The big risk with UTIs is spreading to the kidneys, and I can confirm firsthand that this is a VERY real possibility. 

I once felt a UTI coming on but didn't have enough money for my copay + prescription at the time, so I tried to treat it naturally using cranberry juice, teas, and garlic. Within a couple of days, I was balled up on my couch with a 104+ fever shivering and crying, with the worst back pain I've ever had in my life. I had no idea what was going on. A friend drove me to the ER, I was in a daze. My UTI had spread to my kidneys and gone septic. I was put on strong antibiotics and painkillers in the hospital and luckily my kidneys recovered with no lasting damage. 

For this reason, I personally head straight in to the doctors office if I feel a UTI coming on


----------



## DandJ

Oh wow, that's frightening! Glad everything was ok :) I personally didn't know I had one, there was no pain at all - just went in for a routine checkup and they make me do a urine for each appointment and came back I had a UTI. 

I received my capsules of 500mg Ampicillan and I've been pouring the powder into applesauce so it's not too bad.


----------



## WantsALittle1

DandJ said:


> Oh wow, that's frightening! Glad everything was ok :) I personally didn't know I had one, there was no pain at all - just went in for a routine checkup and they make me do a urine for each appointment and came back I had a UTI.
> 
> I received my capsules of 500mg Ampicillan and I've been pouring the powder into applesauce so it's not too bad.

That's a great idea, that should really help. So sorry to hear you were surprised by the UTI but so glad you didn't have the pain. It can be horrible :/


----------



## frangi33

Glad you've got it sorted. I've once had a uti I didnt know about whilst on holiday in Cuba and it spread to my kidneys. Most painful 2 days of my life waiting for a doctor so I feel for you! X


----------



## MelliPaige

ehjmorris said:


> Found out my date for 20 week scan!! 9th feb except ill actually be 19w3d :) im not complaining

How exciting! Mine will probably be around early March!


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh that sucks!


----------



## tgrich

Haven't been on lately I have been super busy but yesterday I went and had a private scan done to find out baby's sex and we are team blue. Hubby is super excited I was hoping for another girl but I'm glad he finally for his boy :)


----------



## ehjmorris

tgrich said:


> Haven't been on lately I have been super busy but yesterday I went and had a private scan done to find out baby's sex and we are team blue. Hubby is super excited I was hoping for another girl but I'm glad he finally for his boy :)

Congrats :) a little prince


----------



## WantsALittle1

Congrats on your blue bump, tgrich!

AFM, hubby finally broke down and wanted to know gender, so now I can announce--we are team :pink:

We are both over the moon. Also, my Mom had a dream, before I was even pregnant, that we had a second daughter. So now I think my mom is prophetic, haha :)


----------



## Babylove100

Yay congrats WantsALittle1!! Only 10 days till i find out!! Eeeeek I can't wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ooo babylove so exciting, hoping it goes by so fast!


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm having big boy feelings lately..I have no idea what this kids will be..but I keep thinking he and him..and little brother for Leo. 


Is anyone doing anything to prepare for labor? Last time I did sporadic walking and pregnancy yoga all through and at the end I drank earth momma angel baby pregnancy tea (I think it was called something about labor) and my mom juiced me some pineapples weekly late pregnancy and my little mister arrived on his due date with the easiest labor. Not bad for my first when in my family first babies are always late!
Im trying to do more walking and yoga but it's so cold out she inside I have a little boy to chase lol and it's hard to keep up with it..I forget!


----------



## ehjmorris

Babylove100 said:


> Yay congrats WantsALittle1!! Only 10 days till i find out!! Eeeeek I can't wait!!! :happydance:

11 days for me :) its dragging on isnt it


----------



## ehjmorris

WantsALittle1 said:


> Congrats on your blue bump, tgrich!
> 
> AFM, hubby finally broke down and wanted to know gender, so now I can announce--we are team :pink:
> 
> We are both over the moon. Also, my Mom had a dream, before I was even pregnant, that we had a second daughter. So now I think my mom is prophetic, haha :)

Congratulations :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

ehjmorris said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your blue bump, tgrich!
> 
> AFM, hubby finally broke down and wanted to know gender, so now I can announce--we are team :pink:
> 
> We are both over the moon. Also, my Mom had a dream, before I was even pregnant, that we had a second daughter. So now I think my mom is prophetic, haha :)
> 
> Congratulations :)Click to expand...

ehj, 10 days now right? Are you waiting for a private scan or a medical scan to find out gender? If it's a private scan, I'd break down and be moving that date up much closer haha :) They could definitely tell by now! x


----------



## babydustcass

Congratulations on the gender reveals ladies it's so exciting. :happydance:
We had our scan today and they put me forwards three days so now I am due 23rd July :thumbup: I've attached a little pic from our scan. We know we're having a girl from the panorama test but I think she even looks very girly in her skull shape, I don't see a nub though :shrug: lol

We also brought our pram this week, stokke xplory v4 in beige melange. I'm so in love cannot wait for it to arrive. :happydance: I've been playing with this one in store for ages and it's the one we kept going back to. Love a new set of wheels :haha:

My 20 week scan isn't until the 5th of March, feels like ages away!

Mellie, I'm still working out, albeit gentle. Lots of power walking, crosstrainer, a little jogging and of course swimming. I really want to start a yoga classo or similar but just not sure where I'd fit it in. Never heard of pregnancy tea! I'll have to look into that one. I did drink raspberry leaf tea in the last 5 or so weeks of my last pregnancy, love that stuff and still drank it after.
 



Attached Files:







1453213622104-39003863.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_1453213193061.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedButterfly

Any of you ladies going to baby wear? I wore my son straight from birth. He loved it. So will be doing the same with this one.


----------



## SCgirl

I baby wear with a SSC. We tried wrapping and DS hated it! I may try again with #2...
We have a Lillebaby carrier that is amazing- started wearing him in it as a newborn, and he still loves it at just over a year! Makes shopping a breeze :) however, I'm just getting to the point where his weight on my front is becoming uncomfortable to my belly :(


----------



## tgrich

I babywear my two girls I have never tried wrapping but might this time. Right now I have my tulas but I am hoping to try out a kinderpack since you don't have to use the inserts(I can't stand those). With 3 under 3 I know I will need to use my carriers a lot more :)


----------



## RedButterfly

We had a Boba to begin with but DS got too hot in that so then went for a ring sling but the tail was too long for me (I'm only 5'1) so we got a Calin Bleu. We both loved that. I then sold it &#65533;&#65533; as wasn't using it due to the weather so we were using the Beco Butterfly 2 (which we still have) and our Ellevill which we still have. As bubba is due July, I'm looking at getting a Wrapsody Bali Breeze. These wraps are too addictive!


----------



## MelliPaige

Yes! I wore DS and he loved it until about 6 months ago. I have a Moby wrap.


----------



## dimmu

We never used a pram with DD and won't be getting one this time either. Sling/wrap is just so much easier, especially when you live in a big city and rely on public transport. I had a manduca and still have it, so comfy especially when you cross the back straps. DH used a wrap but I never got on with it, he loved it and plans to use it again. I'm a bit worried of baby getting too hot in it in July but hopefully should be fine.


----------



## RedButterfly

When DS got too hot, I used to get a muslin, run it under cold water so it was damp and put it on my chest so his head was resting on it. Kept him lovely and cool.


----------



## WantsALittle1

So impressed with all of you ladies who are able to baby wear. I tried it with both kids, and it never worked for me. DD was a preemie and came home 4 weeks before my due date, so we were cautioned to watch her neck angle at all times and there was just no way to have her in the Moby where her neck wasn't hunched over, compromising her airway. I could never see her face to make sure she was still breathing. As she got older, she would just squirm the whole time and try to get out of the thing, and we gave up on it with her.

With DS we were soured on the Moby so we tried an Ergo but had the same problems, he would always sink down into the pouch and I couldn't see his face to verify that he was getting enough air. We gave up on that too :(

We've watched all the videos and even had a store rep demo a Moby for us, but our babies never sat in the carrier the way the babies on the adverts sit. They always show a tiny baby perfectly settled in the carrier, almost vertical, with the head turned to the side. Our babies would never lie like that, they'd always try to burrow down and curl up. I've tried securing it tighter and looser, but always felt like they were smooshed and not getting enough air. I feel so stupid for not being able to figure the darn things out!


----------



## laughingduck

I baby wore with my daughter. She was one of those babies who refused to be put down even while napping, so it was a life necessity! I used the moby wrap and babybjorn, and when she was older bought a used ergo carrier which never got much use but probably will for this one. Being a July baby this time, it may be too hot for the moby wrap!
Wantsalittle1 my daughters head used to flop all around when in the moby wrap. I just used one hand to hold her head when it happened. One handed was better than no handed! I also angled her off to the side a bit to prevent the inevitable sink/slouch down into the wrap lol. They can be a bit tricky to get used to for sure though! Here she is in the moby wrap.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hollynesss

I plan on baby wearing, and I'm super excited! I hope my little one will take to it well. 

My bump has really started to pop, I feel like its huge already!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi ladies hope every is doing well. I have received my NHS maternity card so officially pregnant! Looking forward to enjoying some free swimming now. I also got my 20 week scan date for the 25th Feb. 

Tgrich - congrats on your little boy :) Kinderpacks get some really good reviews. I'm not much of a wrapper and not sure whether to give it a go or not this time. I'm quite keen on a Manduca this time as I like ones where I can cross the straps. The tula is lovely as well though. 

Mellipage - Not doing anything for labor yet. With my first, I had no time to do anything so I'm hoping to actually have some maternity leave first this time. 

Babydustcass - Congrats on the scan. Your pram sounds lovey. 

Redbutterfly - I definitely plan on babywearing. Was a bit late to it last time but its so much easier than a pram half the time. A bit closer to my due date, I plan to go to my local sling library hoping to try a few different ones this time. I find slings a bit addictive too! Started with a karri me wrap, moved on to a boba 3g then a wompat (my fav) and finally a scootababy. Looking forward to trying some more this time round. 


Scgirl - I carried my lg on my front till about a year and it got too uncomfortable. Does your carrier let you wear on the back or hip instead? 

Dimmu - I love the look of the manduca and I am thinking of getting one. Were you able to use it from newborn without any problems? 

Wantsalittleone - congrats on your little girl :)

Babywearing can be a bit daunting, especially if you don&#8217;t have anyone to help. I found our local sling library invaluable. They were able to give really good advice on how to use all carriers and you can hire slings out to try before you buy. Is there anything similar in your area? 

Laughingduck - what a lovely picture of your daughter, looks so snug. 

Hollyness - lovely bump picture. Hope babywearing goes well for you. Any ideas on type of sling you'd like yet?


----------



## ehjmorris

WantsALittle1 said:


> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your blue bump, tgrich!
> 
> AFM, hubby finally broke down and wanted to know gender, so now I can announce--we are team :pink:
> 
> We are both over the moon. Also, my Mom had a dream, before I was even pregnant, that we had a second daughter. So now I think my mom is prophetic, haha :)
> 
> Congratulations :)Click to expand...
> 
> ehj, 10 days now right? Are you waiting for a private scan or a medical scan to find out gender? If it's a private scan, I'd break down and be moving that date up much closer haha :) They could definitely tell by now! xClick to expand...


Haha yes 10 days now, it is private but they only do gender from 18 weeks :( plus it was only $65


----------



## ehjmorris

WantsALittle1 said:


> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your blue bump, tgrich!
> 
> AFM, hubby finally broke down and wanted to know gender, so now I can announce--we are team :pink:
> 
> We are both over the moon. Also, my Mom had a dream, before I was even pregnant, that we had a second daughter. So now I think my mom is prophetic, haha :)
> 
> Congratulations :)Click to expand...
> 
> ehj, 10 days now right? Are you waiting for a private scan or a medical scan to find out gender? If it's a private scan, I'd break down and be moving that date up much closer haha :) They could definitely tell by now! xClick to expand...


Oh i forgot to say that my mum also had a dream before I got pregnant too and it was a girl


----------



## ehjmorris

babydustcass said:


> Congratulations on the gender reveals ladies it's so exciting. :happydance:
> We had our scan today and they put me forwards three days so now I am due 23rd July :thumbup: I've attached a little pic from our scan. We know we're having a girl from the panorama test but I think she even looks very girly in her skull shape, I don't see a nub though :shrug: lol
> 
> We also brought our pram this week, stokke xplory v4 in beige melange. I'm so in love cannot wait for it to arrive. :happydance: I've been playing with this one in store for ages and it's the one we kept going back to. Love a new set of wheels :haha:
> 
> My 20 week scan isn't until the 5th of March, feels like ages away!
> 
> Mellie, I'm still working out, albeit gentle. Lots of power walking, crosstrainer, a little jogging and of course swimming. I really want to start a yoga classo or similar but just not sure where I'd fit it in. Never heard of pregnancy tea! I'll have to look into that one. I did drink raspberry leaf tea in the last 5 or so weeks of my last pregnancy, love that stuff and still drank it after.

I love the pram! My new one is the steelcraft agile pram in the creamy brown colour :) we are paying ours off tho because we have time


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm a first time mom, so I'm pretty clueless about the types of wraps and slings that are out there, lol! I plan on going to a store and trying out a few different ones to see what I like.


----------



## RedButterfly

I love the look of Oscha wraps. Especially the Starry Night Maui as it's my little boys legacy wrap but it was a limited edition and so expensive! In fact all Oscha wraps are expensive :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

This is me at close to 17w on left and my son on right at 17weeks...
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-20 11.01.10.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ehjmorris

I love those wraps! I am still yet to get some but not sure how good ill be at it lol i guess it just takes practice


----------



## MelliPaige

Early elective ultrasound! Get to find out what this little stink is Friday!


----------



## ehjmorris

Yay, will they be able to tell if your just over 14 weeks?


----------



## MelliPaige

ehjmorris said:


> Yay, will they be able to tell if your just over 14 weeks?

They said they've been 98.8% accurate at 14 weeks so far, and they've recently upgraded their machines so they're even more confident. I'm not going to go buying anything without 100% confirmation..but they have a 100% money back guarantee of they're wrong at birth so I see no problems with it haha


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh well thats good! Hey at least you will have a pretty good idea of what your having


----------



## dimmu

Miss Bellum said:


> Hi ladies hope every is doing well. I have received my NHS maternity card so officially pregnant! Looking forward to enjoying some free swimming now. I also got my 20 week scan date for the 25th Feb.
> 
> Tgrich - congrats on your little boy :) Kinderpacks get some really good reviews. I'm not much of a wrapper and not sure whether to give it a go or not this time. I'm quite keen on a Manduca this time as I like ones where I can cross the straps. The tula is lovely as well though.
> 
> Mellipage - Not doing anything for labor yet. With my first, I had no time to do anything so I'm hoping to actually have some maternity leave first this time.
> 
> Babydustcass - Congrats on the scan. Your pram sounds lovey.
> 
> Redbutterfly - I definitely plan on babywearing. Was a bit late to it last time but its so much easier than a pram half the time. A bit closer to my due date, I plan to go to my local sling library hoping to try a few different ones this time. I find slings a bit addictive too! Started with a karri me wrap, moved on to a boba 3g then a wompat (my fav) and finally a scootababy. Looking forward to trying some more this time round.
> 
> 
> Scgirl - I carried my lg on my front till about a year and it got too uncomfortable. Does your carrier let you wear on the back or hip instead?
> 
> Dimmu - I love the look of the manduca and I am thinking of getting one. Were you able to use it from newborn without any problems?
> 
> Wantsalittleone - congrats on your little girl :)
> 
> Babywearing can be a bit daunting, especially if you dont have anyone to help. I found our local sling library invaluable. They were able to give really good advice on how to use all carriers and you can hire slings out to try before you buy. Is there anything similar in your area?
> 
> Laughingduck - what a lovely picture of your daughter, looks so snug.
> 
> Hollyness - lovely bump picture. Hope babywearing goes well for you. Any ideas on type of sling you'd like yet?

I used Manduca with DD from when she was a newborn, it has a newborn insert for that. I think it takes a little while to get the hang of it but once you do it's brilliant. I also came up with my own ways of buckling it up once I mastered it.


----------



## Babylove100

Here's my 16w bump pic, definitely popping out now!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WantsALittle1

ehjmorris said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your blue bump, tgrich!
> 
> AFM, hubby finally broke down and wanted to know gender, so now I can announce--we are team :pink:
> 
> We are both over the moon. Also, my Mom had a dream, before I was even pregnant, that we had a second daughter. So now I think my mom is prophetic, haha :)
> 
> Congratulations :)Click to expand...
> 
> ehj, 10 days now right? Are you waiting for a private scan or a medical scan to find out gender? If it's a private scan, I'd break down and be moving that date up much closer haha :) They could definitely tell by now! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh i forgot to say that my mum also had a dream before I got pregnant too and it was a girlClick to expand...

So neat how Moms can have a feeling about these things! So excited for you to find out if she's right!

Babylove, beautiful bump!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Bought myself a Manduca today! First major purchase for this baby (although I might see if I can get LG to go for a back carry in it). I've had my eye on it for a while and thought I might try to get a second hand one but Amazon are selling them for 64, bargain!


----------



## ehjmorris

How did you go melli?


----------



## MelliPaige

ehjmorris said:


> How did you go melli?

I'm snowed in and can't go, we're in a state of emergency because of ice and I don't want to even chance it.


----------



## Hollynesss

Ladies, I've been terrible about updating the home page with everyone's gender reveals. I'll try to update it this weekend :) I'll look through the last month or so of pages, but if anyone could repeat their baby's gender for me that would make life easier :haha: 

Can you guys even believe that we're so close to the halfway point?! :saywhat:


----------



## DandJ

Tsk, tsk for you having a life! :winkwink: 

I'm having a girl as you know!


----------



## Carlinator

Oh wow. Congrats to everyone who knows what gender theyre having! I feel crummy I've been off BnB so long I've missed so much. Sorry you're snowed in Melli - I have a friends on the east coast and it's looking like it will be nasty. 

I've been through the wash. Got "viral gastroenteritis" (I believe it's gallbladder issues but haven't been able to investigate yet) 2 weeks ago for two days - couldn't even keep water down for more than 5 minutes so had to go to the hospital for IV fluids. Even with all the nausea medicine they put in the IV I still couldn't stop. It was terrifying. They did an ultrasound there and baby was just fine, dancing away. I don't go back til Tuesday to my OB so I am still a bit scared for baby. I lost 10 freaking pounds of water weight due to that! Ive put about 5 back on but...I don't really look pregnant at all. 

Last week I had 2 dental extractions and I am oh so grateful! But it's made eating a challenge, and though I'm able to eat now I've lost my appetite. The unintentional weight loss and restriction has kind of triggered old eating disorder thoughts/patterns and I'm really upset with myself for it, I feel so selfish for not being able to just eat sensibly. I've been in a bad pattern of really only eating a snack and dinner daily for the better part of two years (several days a month I eat far more - I'm not afraid of rich foods or anything, just can't seem to force myself into a regular eating schedule). I'd meant to fix that in the 1st trimester but nausea made that a challenge. I have an appointment with my therapist 1st week in February to discuss all this. Wish us luck please. 

Hope everyone is doing fantastic - those of you about to experience severe weather stay safe and warm! <3


----------



## MelliPaige

This was yesterday, we got ice and we're due 18 more inches today
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-01-20-13-07-18.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RedButterfly

We hardly ever get snow being on the south coast of the UK. If we do, it's only a couple of cms!


----------



## Carlinator

Aw that's adorable Melli! I'm southern US and really miss my snow! Well maybe not trudging to school at 0 degrees but yeah, really miss sledding and skiing!


----------



## babydustcass

I had a very vivid dream about having a little girl, I pushed it to the back of my mind because I was convinced this pregnancy was a boy since it was so similar to my sons. Alas, we are having a girl. Maybe there is more to these dreams ? :thumbup:

I got together with a friend yesterday at a studio and we got some cute end of first trimester bump pictures. When I look at them I can't believe how huge I am??? Seriously, how is this possible at 14 weeks :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







received_10156365738505123_edit_1453462357031.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SCgirl

Carlinator said:


> Aw that's adorable Melli! I'm southern US and really miss my snow! Well maybe not trudging to school at 0 degrees but yeah, really miss sledding and skiing!

I'm in the SE US- and love it when it snows! We're actually iced in right now- nice layer on everything, and the sleet is moving in- wish it was snow!


----------



## babydustcass

We got our fix for snow before chirstmas in lapland, it never snows much here. The last time it snowed here was 23rd March 2013, my wedding day!


----------



## Carlinator

OMGoodness babydustcass!!! That is incredibly beautiful and I am super jealous! I don't understand how I can not be showing much - tiny bump looks like my normal bloat to me. I hope I pop out soon! Took me I think til around 5 months to show with DD but was expecting much sooner with #2!?

Where are you baby?! (Sad face).
 



Attached Files:







photo(36).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## WantsALittle1

Carlinator so sorry you got the stomach bug so severely :( We had a nasty one here too, worked its way thru both kids, DH and I. The kids were barfing for days!

Best of luck with the therapy appointment and you look gorgeous, baby is just keeping you in suspense waiting for the bump to pop! It'll happen soon. x


----------



## Miss Bellum

Made our announcement on FB today. OH made a really cute video of LG saying hello internet, I have some news! I'm going to be a big sister. It was lovely. 

Carlinator - Sorry to hear you've been so sick, hope you are feeling better now. I'm sure theres no need to worry about a lack of bump, some people just dont show as much. Good luck with your appointment with the therapist, hope it helps. 

Melie wow thats some snow! 

Babydustcass - lovely picture


----------



## Carlinator

Thank you so much WantsALittleOne. It's terrible when everyone gets sick in the family & passes it around, especially the little ones. 

Thanks for the support ladies, it means a lot. I tend to better on days I start eating as early as I can - I did great yesterday! Just have to do it every day & we'll be set :)

That sounds like a sweet
Announcement MissBelium!


----------



## jjbuttons

hi all so sorry not been around feel bad :( 

no snow here and still waiting on scan in feb for gender  my bump has popped out now and feel uncomfy at mo when walking (fell like i have a bowling ball down there) 

no energy still- urgh!

Trying to get organised now- any tips for 2nd time mums??? not sure where to start :s

hope the stomach bugs clear up soon- i think coming down with a cold :( (know not the same) 

have midwife appointment tuesday :) 

hugs to all xx


----------



## SCgirl

I had absolutely no heartburn with my last pregnancy (born with tons of hair). This time I already have it, and it is unbearable! (Not painful at all thankfully)
Constantly tasting things I ate hours ago (or even day before), I bent over drying my hair and acid poured into my mouth, I feel constantly nauseous from it! I'm taking Pepcid AC 2x a day (tums and milk did nothing, doc says no baking soda), but I'm still tasting this morning's special k cereal! Ughhhh...


----------



## Hollynesss

Sorry about the heartburn, SCgirl! I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## jjbuttons

Rushed midwide app today- all ok and her HB (150) she told me i need to relax and slow down (dont think will happen anytime soon) 

Been feeling lots of movement these past few days :) got letter through for glucose test (urgh remember it last time- got so bored)

Hope everyone is doing fine?


xx


----------



## karry1412

Hi guys!! Hope you're all keeping well! Sorry I haven't been on recently. I have been so sick with hyperemesis. Then had to spend two days in hospital last week having my glucose levels monitored & started on insulin which sucks. Frustrated that I couldn't avoid it & I'll have the hassle of really frequent hospital visits during the entire pregnancy (I don't live near the hospital & need a babysitter for each visit) but at least they'll be keeping a close eye on the baby so that's good. Unfortunately though they'll want to induce me early which I don't want & plan to try get out of unless they have a really good reason but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.

Off to catch up on all I missed now!


----------



## MelliPaige

According to the front page we're pretty close to 50/50 on boy/girl with those who know the gender so far. That's pretty interesting!


----------



## ehjmorris

I am so impatient these days, counting down the days/hrs till my scan to see if my lil one is a he or she


----------



## ehjmorris

jjbuttons said:


> Rushed midwide app today- all ok and her HB (150) she told me i need to relax and slow down (dont think will happen anytime soon)
> 
> Been feeling lots of movement these past few days :) got letter through for glucose test (urgh remember it last time- got so bored)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine?
> 
> 
> xx

Im glad bubba is okay! Try and rest as much as possible and take time out for you two


----------



## Hollynesss

Karry, I'm so sorry to hear that! It is good that they're keeping a close eye on baby, though. 

Anyone else feeling any kicks yet?


----------



## Miss Bellum

Karri sorry you've been so ill hope you are better now. 

I've started feeling little flutters now, somedays more than others. Makes it all feel a bit more real


----------



## Hollynesss

I haven't felt any yet, but I'm anxiously awaiting!


----------



## Miss Bellum

I think with my first I didnt feel anything till about 16/17 weeks. Hope you start to feel something soon


----------



## DandJ

I have an anterior placenta so I won't be able to feel anything until like 20 weeks or later:(


----------



## Caitie44

Quite late in joining you ladies, and hope it's okay to do so as I've also posted in Late July / Early August as well. 

I'm Caitie, due July 25th and on Team :blue:! We found out yesterday and we're super excited!


----------



## ehjmorris

Caitie44 said:


> Quite late in joining you ladies, and hope it's okay to do so as I've also posted in Late July / Early August as well.
> 
> I'm Caitie, due July 25th and on Team :blue:! We found out yesterday and we're super excited!

Congratulations on team blue and welcome to the team :)


----------



## laughingduck

Welcome Caitie! Im sorry to hear about your hg Karri. I am still nauseous but have only actually thrown up a few times. I hate feeling so yucky and my heart goes out to those who are Even more sick. Hopefully you'll feel better soon!

I found out the gender today, it's a boy! :blue: I'm happy but also sad because my daughter really really wanted a baby sister. She actually cried when she found out it's a boy. I feel bad, but hope she will come around and love it just the same.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Welcome Caitie!

DandJ I think I'm in the same boat. I had an anterior placenta at my 11-week scan (haven't had it checked since then) and I haven't felt a thing yet. With DD and DS, I was feeling definite kicks by 14 weeks :(

laughingduck congrats on team :blue:!!!!! Sorry your DD was sad, I think in time the sadness will fade away, especially if she knows she gets to be mommy's helper when baby brother arrives, etc. She might find that she's really excited again!


----------



## MelliPaige

So am I, if I dont make abother early appointment Im scheduling our regular gender scan Tuesday


----------



## ehjmorris

Two blue bumps today:) yay


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello ladies, how are we all?

I can't believe how quick it's going and fast our little babies are growing :cloud9: lovely to see some already know the gender of their little Bubbas! I'm jealous! We have 3.5 weeks to go until our 20 week scan!

Had my first midwife appointment yesterday and she managed after a little prodding about to find both the twins heartbeats. I don't think that sound will ever get old or ever fail to amaze me. Twin one on the left was 148bpm and twin two on the right, 150bpm! I have lots of extra appointments coming up and extra scans after 24 weeks as its twins. Not that I'm complaining! :) Really excited to find out the sexes. Especially as we were team yellow with my first. Finding out is new and exciting for us!

When are you girls buying things? Have you started? We have! Especially as we have two on the way and they could come early. I want to be all ready and prepared by week 30!


----------



## RedButterfly

To the ladies with anterior placentas, I've had APs with 3 out of 5 pregnancies (this pregnancy is AP). Not necessarily true you'll feel movement later. Just depends on where your AP is. With this one, I've felt movement for the past 3/4 weeks. With my others, I've felt movement earlier too!


----------



## Babylove100

I have my gender scan today!!! Eeeek I am sooooooo excited!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DandJ

RedButterfly said:


> To the ladies with anterior placentas, I've had APs with 3 out of 5 pregnancies (this pregnancy is AP). Not necessarily true you'll feel movement later. Just depends on where your AP is. With this one, I've felt movement for the past 3/4 weeks. With my others, I've felt movement earlier too!

That's good to know! When giving birth either vaginally or Cesearean... were there any complications with having an anterior placenta?


----------



## Babylove100

For those who already have children, did you use a breathing monitor as well as the standard baby monitor? I've read reviews but it seems the breathing monitors tend to go off when they shouldn't causing more anxiety than not having one!!! Just wondered what your thoughts are.x


----------



## laughingduck

wanna-b-mummy said:


> When are you girls buying things? Have you started? We have! Especially as we have two on the way and they could come early. I want to be all ready and prepared by week 30!

I have most baby stuff since I kept stuff from my daughter. I did buy a cute knitted blue outfit last week (kept the receipt since I didnt know the sex yet, but had a hunch and it was too chte to pass up). Now that I know I have a boy for sure, Im just going to buy a few cute outfits as I see them. I also want to get some of those self-swaddling blankets with the velcro, as I suck at swaddling. Anyone know of a good brand?


----------



## laughingduck

Babylove100 said:


> For those who already have children, did you use a breathing monitor as well as the standard baby monitor? I've read reviews but it seems the breathing monitors tend to go off when they shouldn't causing more anxiety than not having one!!! Just wondered what your thoughts are.x

I didnt but my daughter slept in the room with me so it wasnt something I needed. Not sure if I would if she had slept in another room, Id look into it for sure though.


----------



## RedButterfly

DandJ said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> To the ladies with anterior placentas, I've had APs with 3 out of 5 pregnancies (this pregnancy is AP). Not necessarily true you'll feel movement later. Just depends on where your AP is. With this one, I've felt movement for the past 3/4 weeks. With my others, I've felt movement earlier too!
> 
> That's good to know! When giving birth either vaginally or Cesearean... were there any complications with having an anterior placenta?Click to expand...

All my births have been vaginally and nope, no problems!


----------



## Babylove100

We plan to have baby in with us until at least 6 months so I'm thinking there's no need as well. :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Babylove100 said:


> For those who already have children, did you use a breathing monitor as well as the standard baby monitor? I've read reviews but it seems the breathing monitors tend to go off when they shouldn't causing more anxiety than not having one!!! Just wondered what your thoughts are.x

My two cents, but I couldn't have survived the first year of both my kids' lives without one provided you are referring to the movement monitors that alarm if they detect no movement (a proxy for breathing). I have anxiety issues, and the first few nights we had DD home from the NICU, I didn't sleep, not a wink. Even though we did proper SIDS prevention sleep practices (put to sleep on her back, no blankets, stuffed animals, or pillows in the bassinet, always with a binky) I was terrified that she would stop breathing in the middle of the night. We had an Angelcare movement monitor and that is what finally allowed me to get sleep. We only ever had false alarms when there was an identifiable cause--the pad was not set up properly and the mattress wasn't contacting it, or LO was down at the foot of the bed far from the pad, and wasn't making enough contact with the pad. We never had a random alarm when LO was positioned properly on the pad. 

What we did have is an occurrence with DD at around 6 months old where the alarm went off and I rushed in to check on her. She was centered correctly, and the mattress was not tilted. She wasn't moving. I put my hand on her chest to shake her and she took a deep gasp and coughed a very wet, mucusy/milky cough. The doctor was quite dismissive and said it was likely a false alarm, as DD checked out fine on a subsequent physical exam, but I disagree. I think the Angelcare at MOST saved my daughter's life, and at LEAST identified an choking or apnea episode that we would have otherwise had no idea about. She never had another episode so we didn't pursue the issue, but frankly, I used the movement monitor every day until she was 2 :wacko: With DS, we used it until he was 18 months, when the alarms got to be too much because he insisted on sleeping at the foot of his crib and the pad never had good contact with the mattress. With DS we had one episode where the alarm went off when he was 2 months old. I went to the bassinet and saw no movement, put my hand on his chest and he took a huge deep breath. Again, pediatrician was dismissive and said very young babies have irregular breathing and it was likely not a life-threatening episode, blah blah. The doctor is probably right, but in my opinion, the movement monitor works, because it caught a lull in breathing for both of my kids, even though they were likely NOT life threatening episodes. But who knows. Luckily we never had to find out because the movement monitor caught it and allowed us to intervene and stop whatever it was.


----------



## Babylove100

Wow, Thank you WantsALittle1, that has definitely given me food for thought!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We used the Angel care pad monitor also. It only went off once but it was our error. You don't half move when they do go off though! We use a bedside crib and 50/50 bedshare and use the crib. The pad can be a pain in the ass if you forget to turn it off but then again it's just doing its job


----------



## MelliPaige

laughingduck said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> When are you girls buying things? Have you started? We have! Especially as we have two on the way and they could come early. I want to be all ready and prepared by week 30!
> 
> I have most baby stuff since I kept stuff from my daughter. I did buy a cute knitted blue outfit last week (kept the receipt since I didnt know the sex yet, but had a hunch and it was too chte to pass up). Now that I know I have a boy for sure, Im just going to buy a few cute outfits as I see them. I also want to get some of those self-swaddling blankets with the velcro, as I suck at swaddling. Anyone know of a good brand?Click to expand...

I think mine was a swaddleme brand. I had a few Velcro bit my favorite for my newborn zipped. It didn't fit him long bit it was always super snug, but stretchy. I'll see if I can find a pic


----------



## Babylove100

We're having a baby boy!! So happy!!! :blue:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay Babylove, congrats on team :blue:!


----------



## DandJ

Congrats!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yayyyy congrats on a beautiful blue bump!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Caitie! 

Congrats Laughingduck and BabyLove on your blue bumps!!!

WantsaLittle1, thank you for sharing that story! I've been looking at the Owlet monitor that goes on baby's foot, but they are SO expensive and I worry that Love Bug would kick it off in the middle of the night.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollynesss, how do those ones work? I've never understood it!


----------



## Hollynesss

WantsALittle1 said:


> Hollynesss, how do those ones work? I've never understood it!

It monitors baby's heart rate and the oxygen concentration in baby's blood, kind of like when a doctor clips an oxygen monitor to your finger. If baby stops breathing, the heartbeat and oxygen concentration in the blood will drop rapidly and the alarm will go off. It sends a signal to your phone, or you can buy a separate monitor. This monitor has gotten really great reviews!


----------



## ehjmorris

Babylove100 said:


> We're having a baby boy!! So happy!!! :blue:

Congratulations :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollynesss said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Hollynesss, how do those ones work? I've never understood it!
> 
> It monitors baby's heart rate and the oxygen concentration in baby's blood, kind of like when a doctor clips an oxygen monitor to your finger. If baby stops breathing, the heartbeat and oxygen concentration in the blood will drop rapidly and the alarm will go off. It sends a signal to your phone, or you can buy a separate monitor. This monitor has gotten really great reviews!Click to expand...

omgosh that sounds even better than what we had--we may have to get one! I can't believe they basically make pulse oximeters over the counter!


----------



## ehjmorris

Has anyone else still been getting the odd cramps every now and then? I dont know if its because the baby is sitting so low still or my pants are right on him or her or if im doing too much lol but they are very uncomfortable


----------



## MelliPaige

ehjmorris said:


> Has anyone else still been getting the odd cramps every now and then? I dont know if its because the baby is sitting so low still or my pants are right on him or her or if im doing too much lol but they are very uncomfortable

Yes! Last pregnancy I was told it was round ligament pain but it hurts a little worse this time around


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

ehjmorris said:


> Has anyone else still been getting the odd cramps every now and then? I dont know if its because the baby is sitting so low still or my pants are right on him or her or if im doing too much lol but they are very uncomfortable

Yes! Low down crampy feeling that feels like a mixture of AF cramps, poo pains and round ligament /muscular pains. Spoke to my midwife about it on Wednesday and she said it's completely normal as at this stage the baby is growing so quickly your muscles and everything takes a bartering. I also notice mine start or are more achy if I've done a lot of cleaning and running about!


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh thank god its not just me haha although i rather we didnt have it but oh well just shows this lil one is growing


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yes and it freaks me out a little bit at times, i don't think i will feel comfortable until 24 weeks and i feel more safe. I'm super paranoid this time around i think.


----------



## ehjmorris

Me too! the worrying never stops


----------



## karry1412

Babylove100 - Congratulations!!

WantsaLittle1 - Those episodes sound so scary! You must have been so frustrated that the doctor was so dismissive. Glad everything worked out ok.

ehjmorris - Yep, I get cramps every so often too. I hate it. It feels so like AF & I'm always terrified to check if I've had bleeding but thankfully all is ok so far.


----------



## ehjmorris

We are having a boy!
 



Attached Files:







20160130_085242_opt.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4









20160130_085312_opt.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oooo congrats on your :blue: bundle ehj!

AFM, urine test came back today with leukocytes and blood, so they've put me on an antibiotic :( Last thing I need right now, as I'm battling a horrible cold and all the coughing has made my nausea come back with a vengeance. Looking forward to having to swallow pills twice a day while trying to hold my stomach contents in :/


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

ehjmorris said:


> We are having a boy!


Congratulations on a beautiful boy bump!


----------



## Babylove100

ehjmorris said:


> We are having a boy!

Yay!!!! Congrats on team blue!!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Well I've been so lucky so far in this area but today and yesterday I've been suffering with horrible constipation :( it's so uncomfortable. I've just spoken to the local pharmacy who are sorting out some meds for me that are safe. OH has gone to pick it up. I'm so fed up! I've even had a little woe is me cry.


----------



## WantsALittle1

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Well I've been so lucky so far in this area but today and yesterday I've been suffering with horrible constipation :( it's so uncomfortable. I've just spoken to the local pharmacy who are sorting out some meds for me that are safe. OH has gone to pick it up. I'm so fed up! I've even had a little woe is me cry.

So sorry you're going through this :(

I have suffered from it all three pregnancies. A bit of prune juice each day works wonders, as does getting plenty of water. The other thing that seems counterintuitive but really, truly does help, is upping fiber intake--whole grains, lots of fruits and veg. Fiber draws water into the intestine, and it really does keep things soft (TMI sorry) and help things move along. The other thing is eating yogurt, which helps get all the good gut bacteria at healthy levels. Hope you get some relief soon x


----------



## MelliPaige

ehjmorris said:


> We are having a boy!

Yay congrats on blue!


----------



## karry1412

Congrats on your little boy ehjmorris!!

Hope you feel better soon WantsALittle1 :hugs:


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm gonna try and make an appointment to try and find out the gender this weekend, I really need to know!


----------



## dimmu

Found out today we're having another girl! So happy and DD is beyond excited! :)


----------



## laughingduck

Congrats on the pink bump!


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats on pink!


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats ladies!!! 7 blue bumps and 5 pink bumps so far!! :happydance:


----------



## ehjmorris

Congrats dimmu on team pink :)

Melli - any luck with booking an appointment?


----------



## MelliPaige

ehjmorris said:


> Congrats dimmu on team pink :)
> 
> Melli - any luck with booking an appointment?

Gonna try Saturday but it depends on hubbys work schedule


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

WantsALittle1 said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Well I've been so lucky so far in this area but today and yesterday I've been suffering with horrible constipation :( it's so uncomfortable. I've just spoken to the local pharmacy who are sorting out some meds for me that are safe. OH has gone to pick it up. I'm so fed up! I've even had a little woe is me cry.
> 
> So sorry you're going through this :(
> 
> I have suffered from it all three pregnancies. A bit of prune juice each day works wonders, as does getting plenty of water. The other thing that seems counterintuitive but really, truly does help, is upping fiber intake--whole grains, lots of fruits and veg. Fiber draws water into the intestine, and it really does keep things soft (TMI sorry) and help things move along. The other thing is eating yogurt, which helps get all the good gut bacteria at healthy levels. Hope you get some relief soon xClick to expand...

Wants, thank you. I'm going to get some prune juice tomorrow I think and add it to my smoothies in the mornings. thank you for all this advice. I will do it all. Today was bloody miserable and I do not want a repeat of it!

Dimmu, congrats on a pink bump!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congrats on all the blue bumps and the pink bump. 

I dont have a lot to buy this time round as kept lots from first time round. I never bothered with a breathing monitor but my lg was in our room and often ended up in our bed anyway


----------



## mumandco

We found out yesterday that after 3 boys our last baby is a little princess &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;


----------



## laughingduck

mumandco said:


> We found out yesterday that after 3 boys our last baby is a little princess &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


How exciting!! Congrats :)


----------



## dimmu

Congratulations mumandco, that's brilliant!:)


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congrats to the new team pink ladies!!! :pink:


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats mumandco!


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## karry1412

Congrats on the little ladies dimmu & mumandco!

Today we bought new mattresses for the new babies cot, crib & moses basket. It was the last day of the sale so was delighted to get them all for 25% off - I love a bargain! :haha: Also, they had sheets on sale for 2 but they only had pink - I don't know how I resisted! I'm so jealous of all who already know the genders of their little babies!


----------



## frangi33

Wow all these genders already that's great! What a lovely time of pregnancy to get a reassuring scan and to find out the babies sex.

Fx for everyone else that has their scans soon!


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats to all that have found out gender!

But am I the only one that doesn't know and has to wait?!


----------



## Hollynesss

I find out the 24th, RedButterfly!


----------



## RedButterfly

Hollynesss said:


> I find out the 24th, RedButterfly!

I find out the 26th. Too far away!


----------



## Hollynesss

Agreed!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hollynesss said:


> I find out the 24th, RedButterfly!

It's so annoying not knowing isn't it! We find out on Feb 22nd. Dying to know what our two little munchkins are!


----------



## Hollynesss

Do you know if they're identical or fraternal, wanna-b?


----------



## jalilma

RedButterfly said:


> Congrats to all that have found out gender!
> 
> But am I the only one that doesn't know and has to wait?!

I'm team yellow....


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

We were team yellow first time around it was amazing Jalima! I love team yellow. The moment he came out and was handed to me, and having no idea what he was until I pulled his leg up :haha: was so so so magical. I will remember the rush of excitement forever. I burst into tears when I saw he was a boy. I wanted to be team yellow again, but OH got his way this time. He wanted to find out last time and I made him wait. And because it's twins, we are wanting to know and I am more on the "finding out" train this time. It's lovely you're team yellow. :cloud9:

Holly, we don't know yet and am dying to know! They are in separate sacs, have separate placentas, etc. so it's like two separate pregnancies in one :haha: They could be both be boys or girls, or be one of each. If they are boy/girl twins, of course we will know they aren't identical instantly. If they are both the same gender, then we've been told we have a smallish chance of them being identical. (20%). They are more than likely fraternal twins (80% chance) but we will only know when we know either know if they are boy/girl, or when they arrive, you get a DNA test done to see if they are identical (that's if you can't tell by looking at them!) 
I have absolutely no vibe or inkling. Near to 20 weeks, I was sure I was having a boy the first time around. This time, before I knew I was carrying twins, I was sure it was a girl. I just had strong girl vibes. Now it's two, I have absolutely no idea!


----------



## RedButterfly

I couldn't be team yellow. I tried in my first pregnancy. Couldn't do it! I like going out and buying the pinks and blues. I would ideally like another boy as I have 2 girls and a boy already. So would like my son to have another boy to play with. But I have girl vibes.


----------



## laughingduck

RedButterfly said:


> Congrats to all that have found out gender!
> 
> But am I the only one that doesn't know and has to wait?!

I would have had to wait until mid-March, so I bought a blood test to tell me. Im have no patience :)


----------



## karry1412

RedButterfly said:


> Congrats to all that have found out gender!
> 
> But am I the only one that doesn't know and has to wait?!

I don't find out until March 1st! It feels so far away! :coffee:


----------



## RedButterfly

Hopefully time will fly by!


----------



## frangi33

I don't find out till March 16th. When I got the date through it seemed like days away but now it feels like forever.


----------



## Miss Bellum

I have to wait until the 25th Feb too, feels like a long time to wait


----------



## MelliPaige

Mine is scheduled for Saturday and it feels like a eternity away! I feel for you girls!


----------



## Hollynesss

Looks like a lot of us will find out the same week!


----------



## Babylove100

So I've been told I have an anterior placenta, but I've def felt movement and this morning I am sure I felt an actual kick!! I'm 17+6, do you think it's really baby or am I just wishful thinking?? Has anyone else had an anterior placenta in a previous pregnancy?


----------



## RedButterfly

Babylove100 said:


> So I've been told I have an anterior placenta, but I've def felt movement and this morning I am sure I felt an actual kick!! I'm 17+6, do you think it's really baby or am I just wishful thinking?? Has anyone else had an anterior placenta in a previous pregnancy?

I've had anterior with nearly all my pregnancies. This one is anterior too. I've felt movement for the past 4/5 weeks. Just depends on where your placenta is.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah okay, so it could very well be baby then! Exciting!!


----------



## DandJ

I have an anterior placenta as well and don't think I've recognized any movements but I am only 17-ish weeks. Feeling lots of pressure though!


----------



## karry1412

UGH! The hospital just called with my new insulin dose. I started off having to inject myself twice & day & now I'm up to SIX times!! :cry:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Sounds like we will get a lot of gender reveals at the same time! Will be a bit busy for you Holly! 

Babylove - Could definitely be movement how exciting 

Karry - Sorry to hear about your injections Six a day sounds rough


----------



## Hollynesss

Aw Karry, I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

We had our gender scan today, battled snowy roads on our way home. But it's a girl! So excited
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WantsALittle1

Cowgirl congrats on your scan and pink bump! 

We got 16 inches of snow here, and counting. I can't believe it's still coming down. This has been a crazy storm!


----------



## Babylove100

Cowgirl, congrats on your pink bundle!! 

Can't wait to see what all you other ladies are having!! So exciting!x


----------



## karry1412

Cowgirl07 said:


> We had our gender scan today, battled snowy roads on our way home. But it's a girl! So excited

Congrats!!! And hope everyone with snow can stay safe & warm :hugs:

And thanks guys. Six injections as well as seven daily glucose checks are such a pain (sometimes literally) & make it tough to get excited about this pregnancy but I'm starting to show & feel some movement which makes it easier! Plus I have a major distraction now in trying to plan my little mans second birthday! I don't know where to start! :shrug:


----------



## dimmu

Babylove100 said:


> So I've been told I have an anterior placenta, but I've def felt movement and this morning I am sure I felt an actual kick!! I'm 17+6, do you think it's really baby or am I just wishful thinking?? Has anyone else had an anterior placenta in a previous pregnancy?

I was told last weekend in my scan thatmy placenta is anterior although I was told it was posterior in the 9 week scan.. 
Anyway, I have been able to feel the baby very sporadically over the last few weeks. It's just little popping which could easily be ignored, but I remember that's how the movements started with DD. They haven't been getting any stronger or frequent yet but hopefully that will happen soon.

Cowgirl congrats on your pink bundle of joy! 

Karry sorry to hear about your injections, that sounds rough!:hugs:


----------



## Carlinator

Congrats on the pink bump scan! Seems there are lots of girlies here :)

Well, we are super happy as well, couldn't wait to find out, so paid for a private scan. I was right! It's a boy! And just like I suspected, he was/is hiding. All curled up toward my back! That's why I'm not showing much. Little stinker!! (I am finally starting to show a little, just...not much yet!) He was just so cute - butt up in the air in one pic, and hand over his face being dramatic. Brought DD with us - it was a really fun experience!

Also got a call yesterday after that though, from my Dr office. I am a carrier for Cystic Fibrosis, and OH needs to get tested. We are trying to figure out his confusing insurance to see if it's covered at all, but doesn't seem too expensive if we have to pay out of pocket. So I am a little worried. But neither of us has anyone in our families with CF, so I feel the chances are low, and I'm trying to stay positive. If it turns out he's a carrier, our baby will have 1/4 chance of having CF. I really wasn't prepared for that, I don't remember anything about me being a carrier ever mentioned with DD. 

OH seems calm about it, probably a lot calmer than I am! But we are just so overjoyed to have our feelings confirmed that we have a son, a shy little boy!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congrats on your blue bump Carlinator!! :blue:


----------



## SCgirl

I found out before having DS that I'm a carrier for SMA. We were encouraged to have DH tested, but he said if he was a carrier too, he wouldn't want to have kids because of the risk- so we never had him tested! Knowing that I'm a carrier, if we noticed signs in a baby we'd know to test further, but as far as the pregnancies go, it wouldn't make a difference in me carrying them!

We find out gender on Tuesday... I find myself wanting a girl, but I'm pretty sure it's another boy. That'd be ok- we have all kinds of boy stuff already!

I'm already huge, and just started going to the gym since I'm not feeling as sick (I'm down 13lbs since my bfp, not on purpose)- trying everything I can to prevent pre-e again and being on bedrest in/out of the hospital for the last 2 months


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats, Carlinator! 

That makes 8 blue bumps, 7 pink bumps, and 1 yellow!


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats Carlinator! 
I'm so excited for you, my little boy is literally my best friend and biggest mommas boy! Anytime anyone announces they're having a little boy I get so excited haha

I find out in 2 days! I'm going with my initial instinct of having a girl..I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Joccy

Hello! I just found out I'm due July 31st! Do yall have a facebook group set up, or are you only on his forum?


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

MelliPaige said:


> Congrats Carlinator!
> I'm so excited for you, my little boy is literally my best friend and biggest mommas boy! Anytime anyone announces they're having a little boy I get so excited haha
> 
> I find out in 2 days! I'm going with my initial instinct of having a girl..I can't wait to find out!


I am exactly the same! I have such a soft spot for baby boys because my little man was my first and is just the most loving, gentle little thing and my total best bud. A complete mama's boy. So when someone announces they have a blue bump I have a little stomach fizz for them! 

Saying that, girls melt me. I am secretly hoping (that maybe!) I have one girl in there. I don't mind at all, I just want them to be healthy, but if I could choose, I would love one of my twinsies to be a girl! Something special about a mum and daughter relationship :)

Eeek it's all so exciting! 16 days until my scan. Draaaaaaggggging.


----------



## karry1412

Carlinator - Congrats on the little boy! Hope all goes well with the testing. I know it's far easier said than done but try not to worry until there is something to worry about (which hopefully there won't be!)

SCgirl - I could have written part of your post! I want a girl too but I'm pretty sure it's a boy. DH is 100% convinced (he says he "only makes boys"!!) We have loads of my little mans cute clothes saved so it would be handy. And my little dude is just the best thing to ever happen to use so it would be nice to have another. But I definitely want a daughter too to have the bond that me & my mam have.

Fair play to you with going to the gym! I'm hoping to start yoga next week & hopefully the weather improves here soon so I can get out walking again. I had lost 10lbs since bfp & my booking visit & am only up half a pound since then (although it's really six because I lost a further five which I must have put back on...) Hope you avoid any complications this time & good luck on Tuesday!

Welcome Joccy! Congratulations!


----------



## Hollynesss

Anyone else feel like they're in that in-between stage of looking fat and looking pregnant? :rofl: I feel like people are trying to figure out if I've gained weight or I'm pregnant, lol! 

Welcome, Joccy! No, we don't have a Facebook page, we are just a BnB group.


----------



## MelliPaige

This time tomorrow we will know what we're having! I can hardly wait!


----------



## laughingduck

MelliPaige said:


> This time tomorrow we will know what we're having! I can hardly wait!



How exciting! Do you have a hunch what it is? Have fun and let us know!!


----------



## MelliPaige

laughingduck said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> This time tomorrow we will know what we're having! I can hardly wait!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting! Do you have a hunch what it is? Have fun and let us know!!Click to expand...


I go back and forth but I feel really strong girly vibes


----------



## Caitie44

Ooh fingers crossed Melli that LO lets you see! I had to drink orange juice and walk around for DD to cooperate, lol.

Who all has started buying things? Every time I go to the store I see such cute little clothes but DF says we should wait until a bit closer to buy clothes and such. We'll be buying the car seat and my Tula in the next month or so, but I'm so tempted to buy the little things now!


----------



## dimmu

Hollynesss said:


> Anyone else feel like they're in that in-between stage of looking fat and looking pregnant? :rofl: I feel like people are trying to figure out if I've gained weight or I'm pregnant, lol!

Me!! I'm definitely in that "too much pie or a baby?" stage!! If I wear something really tight I look more pregnant because of the shape of my tummy, but not a fan of tight clothing right now and most of my dresses just make me look rather stocky in the middle!! :haha:


----------



## MummyMana

Hey, can I join in? ^^ Im due 25th July, I'll be 16 weeks on Monday and I'm planning on staying team yellow :)


----------



## RedButterfly

Welcome :hi:


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm minutes away from finding out!! Ahhh!


----------



## MelliPaige

MelliPaige said:


> I'm minutes away from finding out!! Ahhh!

It's a boy!


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats Melli!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, MummyMana! :flower:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congrats on your baby boy Melli :blue: x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats on a boy =)


----------



## dimmu

Congrats on your blue bundle of joy!!:)


----------



## tgrich

Yay another for the blue team :)


----------



## ehjmorris

MelliPaige said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I'm minutes away from finding out!! Ahhh!
> 
> It's a boy!Click to expand...

Congratulations :)


----------



## Joccy

Congratulations Melli! Boys are a delight!


----------



## laughingduck

MelliPaige said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I'm minutes away from finding out!! Ahhh!
> 
> It's a boy!Click to expand...

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Melli, congratulations!!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Congrats on your :blue: bundle Melli!!!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

I have pretty much popped and definitely look pregnant now!


Cattie - Bought a manducca but not much else yet. Dont think we need a lot this time around though.

Welcome Mummymana 

Mellipage - congrats on your little boy x


----------



## karry1412

Hollyness - I'm the same depending on what I wear! If I wear something a little tight then (I think!) I look pregnant. Otherwise I just look frumpy!

Caitie44 - I have started buying too! I love going to charity shops with my Mam & have found a few bits there. Just some super soft little jeans (that are just one size too small for my son!) & last week I got a little snowsuit type thing for 2.

Welcome MummyMana!! Congratulations! :flower:

Huge congratulations MelliPaige on your little boy! :happydance:

AFM - I had an interesting day on Friday! I spent the afternoon with my Mam & I was absolutely fine. Then my mother-in-law dropped my little boy home & I was fine. Popped my son up for his nap, still fine. Then felt a tightness in my chest so went downstairs to get something to eat (thinking it might be GD related). Felt ok for a while then the tightness got worse so I went upstairs to lie down. All of a sudden I felt really hot & thought I was going to pass out. Called my Mam who came over & I threw up (a LOT). The pain in my stomach/bump was awful. Thankfully about 5/10 minutes later my husband got home & we went straight to the ER. It was terrifying. All the symptoms had passed by the time we got to the hospital but still got checked out just in case. Thank God everything was ok.


----------



## Hollynesss

Oh my goodness Karry, that is so scary! I know sometimes that can happen if blood sugar dips too low :( So glad you are okay!


----------



## karry1412

Hollynesss said:


> Oh my goodness Karry, that is so scary! I know sometimes that can happen if blood sugar dips too low :( So glad you are okay!

It wasn't even to do with my blood sugars! That was the first thing I checked & they were fine! :shrug: They couldn't really explain it apart from saying that maybe it was a touch of food poisoning or a stomach bug. I was badly sick again when I got home & was sick the following morning but grand ever since. Very strange but at least the baby is ok!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Low blood pressure could be the cause I had something similar happen last weekend. I brought it up to my doctor she said it happens especially if your in the same position for awhile. I'd been standing. 
So today I twisted for something and my side hurts. Relaxin kicks my butt all the time. I need a bigger bump to get in my way so I quit myself.


----------



## MelliPaige

karry1412 said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Karry, that is so scary! I know sometimes that can happen if blood sugar dips too low :( So glad you are okay!
> 
> It wasn't even to do with my blood sugars! That was the first thing I checked & they were fine! :shrug: They couldn't really explain it apart from saying that maybe it was a touch of food poisoning or a stomach bug. I was badly sick again when I got home & was sick the following morning but grand ever since. Very strange but at least the baby is ok!Click to expand...

With my first son one night I all of a sudden had tightness in my chest, and it felt like a hot ball of lead on my stomach. I threw up until I couldn't anymore, sweats and everything. Turns out he made me allergic to fish, I still can't eat it without those symptoms coming back


----------



## MelliPaige

And Thanks everyone, now I know he's a He this pregnancy is so much more real to me and I'm getting nervous haha toddler and newborn doesn't sound fun! Time for us to go shopping. We bought his coming home outfit yesterday, I couldn't pass it up! With hero I picked his out at the end of my pregnancy, but this is seriously too cute not to come home in
 



Attached Files:







received_10156567979740694.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laughingduck

Karry that is so scary! Im glad whatever it was is over and you and baby are ok. Maybe it is some sort of new food intolerance like Melli said. My daughter made me throw up every time I ate sweet potato. I can eat it without throwing up now but generally avoid the stuff, bad memories!

Melli that outfit is cute! I got mine for my son too, I will have to get a picture :)


----------



## Caitie44

MelliPaige said:


> And Thanks everyone, now I know he's a He this pregnancy is so much more real to me and I'm getting nervous haha toddler and newborn doesn't sound fun! Time for us to go shopping. We bought his coming home outfit yesterday, I couldn't pass it up! With hero I picked his out at the end of my pregnancy, but this is seriously too cute not to come home in

That outfit is adorable!! I've made plans with my mom to go shopping for clothes Friday, I'm so excited lol. I can't resist any longer!


----------



## karry1412

Cowgirl07 - The midwife actually suggested it could have been a dip in blood pressure! I hadn't been in the one position & my blood pressure was fine when they checked in the hospital but maybe that was it? It's about the only thing I can think that would explain it. :shrug: Hope your side is better soon!

MelliPaige - That's really interesting! I hadn't eaten before hand & can't remember now what I ate that day but I'll definitely keep an eye on that. And the little outfit you bought is adorable! I'll definitely be going shopping immediately after our appointment, especially if it's a girl! And with my son as soon as we found out he was a boy we bought his "coming home" outfit with his name embroidered on it.

laughingduck - I LOVE sweet potato & for some reason have gone off it since getting pregnant. :shrug: Also, there are some things that I threw up when pregnant before & I still can't look at them! I miss risotto!


----------



## Hollynesss

Very cute outfit Melli!

How are everyone's bumps looking?!


----------



## karry1412

Also, looks like I'll be having a spa day with my momma on Saturday!! And then lunch in one of my favourite restaurants with my two favourite men (hubby & son) on Sunday/Valentine's Day! Is it the weekend yet????????? :happydance:

Also, MelliPaige - I just noticed that you're due on my birthday!


----------



## karry1412

Love the bump Hollynesss!!! Would you believe I have not taken one picture yet? I really must rectify that ASAP!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Side is much better thanks! I've always been klutzy pregnancy just makes it worse. My bump from the weekend.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Babylove100

Here's mine from last week 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Karry, that sounds awful. You poor poor thing! I hope you're feeling okay. I had a couple of really horrible sudden stomach/vomiting phases with my first pregnancy. The sort of pain and tightness that went once I was actually physically sick. The doctor blamed gall stones or said it was heartburn/acid.
I hope it doesn't happen again Hun. Pregnancy is hard enough without these added things!

Gorgeous bumps girls! My twin bump is starting to come along now. I must post a pic once I'm on the laptop. I was expecting to be gigantic at this point with two in there :lol: but thankfully I'm still at that "is she just a bit chubby these days?" Stage of pregnancy! I can hear people thinking it :haha:

Had an awful few days. Little man has had a cold and cough virus and has been vomiting. Today is our first day without sick in three days and the first time he's eaten something. I've been up pretty much every 2 hours for half an hour at a time or more (clearing up sick, getting him water, settling him) for the last week. Today it hit me and I went dizzy and just felt awful. I called my mum and she came over and let me lay in bed for 3 hours while she cleaned and handled DS downstairs. I never ask for help but so happy I did. I feel so much better already. I now have a cold so that's not helping but I think the problem was/is just exhaustion. Hope my two little beans are okay. Counting down the days to see them. Hope they haven't felt my stress - it's been such a hard few days, I've cried a lot! I'm usually 100 miles an hour so it's hard for me to admit that "Ok. I'm exhausted. I need help."

Little man seems to be on the mend. He's eating a little, drinking and playing as normal. Hoping this is it now! Poor Bubba!

Hope you're all okay ladies x


----------



## RedButterfly

Excuse the half nakedness! Covered up the best I could :blush: 17 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160208_204504.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 2b4us

Bump pic from the weekend...team yellow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm so happy to see that our bumps are all more or less the same size! I feel enormous for only 18 weeks! :haha: Makes me feel better that looks like I'm on target! :thumbup:


----------



## jalilma

Yesterday has half way day! (i can't seem to figure out how to adjust my ticker) and as you see my fortune cookie was spot on!
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20160208_201542.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## aForest

Hello ladies!
I'm a bit late to join but here's another July mum-to-be :)
My due date is 28th of July. I'm 30, it's my first pregnancy and I'm so happy to enter the 2nd trimester!
I'm in my 15th week.

Your bumps are all looking lovely! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Welcome Aforrest! 

Lovely bump pictures ladies x


----------



## karry1412

wanna-b-mummy - Sounds like you have been having a really rough time!! I'm delighted to hear you've had some help & your little man is on the mend. I'm sure the babies will be fine - I think it's more prolonged stress that's a problem. Definitely make an effort to slow down & accept help when you can :hugs:

Welcome aForest! :wave:

AFM - All good here! Having a chill day today. Little dude is over in Nanas today & my Mam is bringing me lunch later! :happydance: My MIL collected my son at around 9.30am & he won't be back until hubby gets home at about 9.30pm (we have dinner with his parents every Wednesday but I haven't been in ages with the hyperemesis but thankfully will be back next week). Anyways, my son will be gone for around 12 hours & I miss him! :cries: :haha:

The other night I was putting away laundry while running a bath & when my husband tried to bring DS downstairs so I could have my bath. DS was not having it!! He wanted to have a bath! It was a lot hotter & deeper than we'd normally have his baths & I used one of my Lush bubble bars but there was no avoiding it - he was having a bath! So I had to let him in with me & we even had to bring him up a bottle to bribe him to get out! Super cute! :shower:

18 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## dimmu

Some lovely bump pictures in here!! 

Karry you're my due date buddy, I'm also 18 weeks today!! You made me want to go to Lush now to get some of their bath products, haven't had any for years. :)


----------



## Babylove100

Okay I feel a little silly asking this, are baths okay? I don't usually have them but have been craving one so bad but was worried about the water being too hot!!! :dohh:


----------



## RedButterfly

Babylove100 said:


> Okay I feel a little silly asking this, are baths okay? I don't usually have them but have been craving one so bad but was worried about the water being too hot!!! :dohh:

They're fine. You're just not meant to have them too hot.


----------



## Cowgirl07

You can take baths just they can't be to hot. I think they don't like them above 102f, or something. I take really hot showers and they never changed my body temperature I checked once.


----------



## Babylove100

Great, thanks ladies!


----------



## frangi33

All these bumps are awesome! I had a lovely bump coming but baby has popped back into my pelvis now so I have nothing. I hope it will pop out again soon!


----------



## karry1412

dimmu said:


> Some lovely bump pictures in here!!
> 
> Karry you're my due date buddy, I'm also 18 weeks today!! You made me want to go to Lush now to get some of their bath products, haven't had any for years. :)

YAY!! I wonder if we'll end up having our babies on the same day? I'm excited to have a due date buddy! :blush::happydance: And I ADORE Lush! It's one of the perks of the horribly frequent hospital appointments for GD - Lush is right around the corner! At the minute I love "You've been mangoed" bath melts & picked some up yesterday for me & DS in case this bath sharing becomes a regular thing!



Babylove100 said:


> Okay I feel a little silly asking this, are baths okay? I don't usually have them but have been craving one so bad but was worried about the water being too hot!!! :dohh:

I love REALLY hot baths which aren't recommended so I have to tone it down during pregnancy but I adore baths when pregnant. I rarely bother when not pregnant & shower instead.


----------



## dimmu

Karry - Also excited to have a due date buddy!!!:) Were you on time with you DS? My DD was a few days early so wondering if the same will happen this time..

I really want to get something from Lush now lol! I've never been the bathing type, prefer my showers, but have started taking baths maybe once a week over the last few weeks and loving it! Think something from Lush would make it even nicer!!


----------



## laughingduck

frangi33 said:


> All these bumps are awesome! I had a lovely bump coming but baby has popped back into my pelvis now so I have nothing. I hope it will pop out again soon!

Im glad to hear someone else had this happen. I had a big bump but the last couple days it seems to have receded. I guess it was more bloat than anything? I do have a bump still but it's pretty smallish. I havent taken a bump pic since 8 weeks and really need to do that! My intention was to take one every week but thats definitely not happened :dohh:


----------



## ehjmorris

How are you all?
Sorry havnt been posting much, but i am stalking! Loving those bump pics, ill upload my 20w tomorrow


----------



## MelliPaige

ehjmorris said:


> How are you all?
> Sorry havnt been posting much, but i am stalking! Loving those bump pics, ill upload my 20w tomorrow


Doing good over here! Got some maternity clothes today and feel more comfortable :)
I can't believe you're (almost) halfway there already!


----------



## Babylove100

Ordered our baby monitor yesterday, got such a good deal, a video monitor with remote pan/tilt and breathing sensors as well, £180 reduced to £80!!!! Bargain!!!!!!

I'm also torn between which travel system I prefer, it's a tie between the Silver Cross Pioneer or Wayfarer and the Baby Style Oyster 2 or Max. Anyone have either of these??x


----------



## ehjmorris

MelliPaige said:


> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> How are you all?
> Sorry havnt been posting much, but i am stalking! Loving those bump pics, ill upload my 20w tomorrow
> 
> 
> Doing good over here! Got some maternity clothes today and feel more comfortable :)
> I can't believe you're (almost) halfway there already!Click to expand...

I know me to! Now i think the next 20 weeks will go so slow


----------



## frangi33

To me it's these 14+ weeks that seem to be dragging. Other than the morning sickness I don't feel pregnant. I'm looking forward to getting a big bump and feeling baby move again. Perhaps then it will feel more real. I think we will wait till we know the gender to start buying things. Even then I might hold off for a bit as we plan to move house this summer lol. 

Great deal on the monitor babylove! I'm no help with the prams sorry!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Babylove100 said:


> Ordered our baby monitor yesterday, got such a good deal, a video monitor with remote pan/tilt and breathing sensors as well, £180 reduced to £80!!!! Bargain!!!!!!
> 
> I'm also torn between which travel system I prefer, it's a tie between the Silver Cross Pioneer or Wayfarer and the Baby Style Oyster 2 or Max. Anyone have either of these??x


Wow that is a bargain! Where did you get it from? We are on the lookout for a baby monitor too!


----------



## dimmu

Has anyone felt any hiccuping yet? I was 18 weeks yesterday and felt these little jerky twitches. Didn't think much of it at first but then it happened again a few hours later and I realised there was a pattern or rhythm to them, they weren't just random. Felt like hiccups did with DD, just didn't last as long as with her and it was much later on in the pregnancy that I felt them with her.
Can you really feel them this early?? Can't think what else it could be.


----------



## ehjmorris

I havnt felt them yet but when i was at my scan we could see he had hiccups, im sure its possible


----------



## Babylove100

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Ordered our baby monitor yesterday, got such a good deal, a video monitor with remote pan/tilt and breathing sensors as well, £180 reduced to £80!!!! Bargain!!!!!!
> 
> I'm also torn between which travel system I prefer, it's a tie between the Silver Cross Pioneer or Wayfarer and the Baby Style Oyster 2 or Max. Anyone have either of these??x
> 
> 
> Wow that is a bargain! Where did you get it from? We are on the lookout for a baby monitor too!Click to expand...

I got it from Asda.....not sure how much longer the offer is on for but here's the link to the one I got:

https://m.direct.asda.com/motorola-...nsor/002616967,default,pd.html?cgid=D5M11G2C1

I scoured the Internet and couldn't find it cheaper anywhere else!!!


----------



## karry1412

dimmu said:


> Karry - Also excited to have a due date buddy!!!:) Were you on time with you DS? My DD was a few days early so wondering if the same will happen this time..
> 
> I really want to get something from Lush now lol! I've never been the bathing type, prefer my showers, but have started taking baths maybe once a week over the last few weeks and loving it! Think something from Lush would make it even nicer!!

DS was a week & a day early. I'd say this one will be early too - the hospital have already mentioned inducing me up to two weeks early due to GD.

Not that I want to enable you but Lush do shower products too... Just saying... :haha:

And regards your hiccup question, I think I have felt them twice now! :happydance:



ehjmorris said:


> How are you all?
> Sorry havnt been posting much, but i am stalking! Loving those bump pics, ill upload my 20w tomorrow

I can't believe one of us is 20 weeks already!! How did that happen?! I know I may be alone here but I feel like this pregnancy is flying by! Congrats ehjmorris & anyone else reaching the half way mark!

AFM - Not too bad here. I was sick again yesterday morning but I think it's just because I was up so early with DS. Poor little man didn't have a good night last night so I think it'll be early nights all round here :sleep:

I'm nearly afraid to ask but is anyone else having difficulty bonding with their pregnancies? I still don't feel like it's real. I'm guessing that it's because I'm not feeling a huge amount of movement (even though I can feel the baby kicking while I type this but then I may not feel anything else today) & because we don't know the gender yet either. Also I think the GD is scaring me. I'm so worried about something going wrong. I know it's crazy because I had it with DS too & was undiagnosed & everything was fine. I ate chocolate yesterday & today. It's like I can't help myself & I'm even worse because I know I shouldn't & then I feel so guilty afterwards that I have somehow harmed the baby :cry:

Sorry for the essay, I just really needed to get all that out!

P.S. Loving all the bump pictures!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Karry I still don't feel bonded, it's hard. But don't beat yourself up for it, I talked to my dr about it and my anxiety and she recommended therapy. It's been a life saver. She helped me talk through the guilt over things. It's tough but getting pregnant was the hardest thing I've ever done the stress has changed me. It's okay! There is no right way.


----------



## karry1412

Cowgirl07 said:


> Karry I still don't feel bonded, it's hard. But don't beat yourself up for it, I talked to my dr about it and my anxiety and she recommended therapy. It's been a life saver. She helped me talk through the guilt over things. It's tough but getting pregnant was the hardest thing I've ever done the stress has changed me. It's okay! There is no right way.

Thanks so much! I really love this group :hugs: I'm so glad your doctor was able to suggest help for you. I am definitely thinking of mentioning it to my doctor at my next appointment but that's nearly three weeks away. Hopefully it'll fly by! :coffee:


----------



## MelliPaige

Karry I feel bonded to this pregnancy but I didn't at all with my first son. I wanted a boy so bad but it didnt feel real until I went into labor


----------



## WantsALittle1

Karry, I totally understand about the bonding. I can say that DD#2 (in my belly) certainly does not feel 'real' to me in any sense of the word. I think when I was pregnant with my first, DD #1, I had a lot more time to focus on my pregnancy, to imagine how our lives would change, to document and note every little kick or milestone. When I got pregnant with DS, DD#1 was 9 months old and it was hard to even remember that I was pregnant. Same thing this time around. I have a 3 year old and a 2 year old. Half the time, I forget I'm pregnant because I'm so wrapped up in what's going on 'out here' in the non-womb-world. Then I notice this belly and almost find myself thinking, "WHAT is that? Where did that belly come from? Ohhhh yeah..." and so yes, in that sense, it has been hard to bond with my darling DD #2 in my belly. 

But I tell ya, when I am in that ultrasound room and I see those little legs and arms moving, I start to tear up because THERE SHE IS. She's there, she's moving, living her little life, swimming around. I just know it won't really feel real to me until she's here and I'm holding her in my arms. 

Right there with you, esp regarding the worry too. It has been hard for me to fully 'let go' and attach to my babies during pregnancy because of fear of loss. We were about an hour away from losing DD#1 to a cord accident. She was born at 31 weeks due to fetal distress, and was totally tangled in the cord, with placental abruption resulting from that. I can't help feeling that I shouldn't get fully attached until I know my kids are safely out.


----------



## dimmu

Ehjmorris, karry I'm glad I'm not imagining the hiccuping! I felt it again today but only briefly, so it must be just some very specific positions that I feel it. I'm sure with DD it was much much later on!

I will definitely have to go to Lush soon now!:)

I feel much more bonded with the baby this time that I did with DD. At the same time it's making me much more nervous, I've had two private scans already and I'm terrified something goes wrong. With DD I was excited about the pregnancy but also much more relaxed. It's probably because she was a surprise whereas I've been wanting this baby for 2-3 years, DH took some convincing! :) 
Unfortunately I had real trouble bonding with DD after she was born, for a long time she just didn't feel like my child, I of course looked after her but it took some time to really love her and feel like she was mine, looking back maybe I had some mild PND as well.
From what I understand you're having quite a hard time with this pregnancy, it probably makes it even harder to bond with the baby. Hopefully you'll get there soon. Are you finding out the gender? Sometimes that helps too.

Wantsalittle1 what you went through sounds just terrifying! How did you know the baby was in trouble, from lack of movement?


----------



## karry1412

I don't know if it's hormones or relief that someone else understands but I love you guys! :happydance:

MelliPaige - I think that's part of what's freaking me out. I was the opposite. I was totally bonded with my son but not as much with this one. I'm hoping it will change after the next appointment when we find out the gender & will surely be feeling more movement. Fingers crossed! There's also a little part of me that worries I'll feel the same after birth but I'm sure once I get that far I'll be ok, especially since I'll be relieved that the baby is actually ok (I hope!!) Also, as you said, I think the gender might be playing a part too. I really want a girl & every time I think of this baby being a girl I correct myself & think it may be a boy so as not to get my hopes up (I was wrong with DS) & then end up referring to the baby as "it" with I feel is depersonalizing the baby. 

WantsALittle1 - I just spoke to DH about all this & he said the same. DS didn't have a great night last night & was out of sorts today. He didn't nap that long & then when DH got home I had to bring the dog to the vets. When am I supposed to find time to think about the new baby? :haha: I'm totally good during the ultrasound & nearly cried when I heard the babies heartbeat on the doppler for the first time (the midwife had to ask if I was ok! :haha:) That is so scary about your DD1! I know what you mean about waiting until the baby is actually born - I am so scared about the placenta failing & the baby being stillborn (which I read is a risk with GD) so I definitely plan on discussing with my consultant at the next appointment. She's very matter-of-fact so will tell me straight (which may be a good or bad thing!)


----------



## WantsALittle1

dimmu said:


> Ehjmorris, karry I'm glad I'm not imagining the hiccuping! I felt it again today but only briefly, so it must be just some very specific positions that I feel it. I'm sure with DD it was much much later on!
> 
> I will definitely have to go to Lush soon now!:)
> 
> I feel much more bonded with the baby this time that I did with DD. At the same time it's making me much more nervous, I've had two private scans already and I'm terrified something goes wrong. With DD I was excited about the pregnancy but also much more relaxed. It's probably because she was a surprise whereas I've been wanting this baby for 2-3 years, DH took some convincing! :)
> Unfortunately I had real trouble bonding with DD after she was born, for a long time she just didn't feel like my child, I of course looked after her but it took some time to really love her and feel like she was mine, looking back maybe I had some mild PND as well.
> From what I understand you're having quite a hard time with this pregnancy, it probably makes it even harder to bond with the baby. Hopefully you'll get there soon. Are you finding out the gender? Sometimes that helps too.
> 
> Wantsalittle1 what you went through sounds just terrifying! How did you know the baby was in trouble, from lack of movement?

dimmu, I was 31+2, at work in the afternoon, when I felt DD make a huge movement. Right away I had a very strong contraction. I was suddenly doubled over, crying at work, and could not catch my breath. My heart was pounding like crazy. I called my OB and he said eh, it's normal, and it's fine as long as the contractions stopped. I didn't know at the time, but that single huge contraction was my abruption. It didn't dawn on me until the next day in the afternoon when I realized I hadn't felt DD move in almost 24 hours. 

I got out my doppler and her heartbeat seemed normal. Waited, drank cold juice, tapped my belly, had DH talk to her (that always got her moving), tried everything. Nothing worked so I called my OB, and he told me to head to the hospital. When we got there they did an NST and her heartbeat looked fine, but I told them there was still no movement, so they reluctantly did a BPP. The BPP was terrifying. She wasn't moving at all, just twitching every now and then. She scored a 4/10. We got back from the ultrasound, and they put me back on the NST monitor when about 10 minutes later her heart rate plummeted down into the 60s. She was out 15 minutes later. They found her with a triple nuchal cord, and surmised that she was so badly entangled that when she made a big movement the night before, she pulled the placenta off the uterine wall quite a bit.


----------



## dimmu

OMG Wantsalittle1 that's so scary, sorry you had to go through that but at least your DD was ok in the end. So scary how you sometimes have to be really persistent and insist they do more checks. I'm sure what happened must be rare and very unlikely to happen again but I can totally understand you might feel very nervous about everything this time.xx


----------



## MelliPaige

Same her dimmu. I loved my son but I didn't feel totally in love with him until he was 6 weeks old, when he first smiled at me. I cried lol it still brings tears to my eyes it was beautiful. 
I think I had pnd too, not bad, I still took care of my kid, but I was terrified of being alone with him. It took me a long time to feel totally comfortable on my own with him, but I think that was pnd too. My whole first pregnancy I was excited to meet him but I was very anxious too. I think I feel more bonded to my pregnancy this time because I know I can handle it, and Im not really scared this time (despite reservations about having a newborn and a toddler, but that's no where near as bad as the first time around) 

I chalk it all up to hormones! In the end, you'll fall in love with your baby karry


----------



## MelliPaige

Wantsalittle1 that's terrifying! I'm glad she's ok


----------



## Eltjuh

Hello ladies, 

Only just joining, didn't realise there was a July 2016 group! Hope you don't mind me joining.
My name is Ella, I'm 27 and married to Jamie (Jay) and we have 2 little boys, Lucas who is 5 next week and Logan who will be 2 in March.
We tried the Shettles method for a girl this time as this will be our last baby (unless there are any accidents afterwards) so we're really hoping for a girl!
So far I've been feeling girl, I don't know why, just do.... but I'm hoping (in the back of my mind) that it's not just wishful thinking. We'll be finding out at our 20 week scan on the 8th of March as long as baby will cooperate! 

So yeah, just wanted to say HI!! :hi:


Oh forgot to add - Due on the 21st of July!! But I might end up having an August baby, cause my first was 13 days late and my 2nd was 8 days late and being late is a family tradition :winkwink:


----------



## karry1412

dimmu - Sorry! I completely missed your post! I had a second trimester miscarriage with my first pregnancy so I'm amazed I was so chilled out when pregnant with DS. It's mainly the GD that has me freaked out &, as DH said, ignorance was bliss with my last pregnancy because I wasn't diagnosed until about the last week. We'll definitely be finding out the gender (in 19 days, not that I'm counting! :haha:)

MelliPaige - I'm sure once the baby is safely here I'll be fine (or I certainly hope so!!) I just can't seem to shake the feeling that something is going to go wrong :nope:


----------



## karry1412

Eltjuh said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Only just joining, didn't realise there was a July 2016 group! Hope you don't mind me joining.
> My name is Ella, I'm 27 and:

Hi Eltjuh! Welcome! Going by that method I'm hoping for a girl too. Our timing was perfect! I feel like if we don't have a girl this time it'll never happen but apparently DH "only makes boys"! :haha: Are you going to find out the gender or wait until birth?


----------



## RedButterfly

Eltjuh said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Only just joining, didn't realise there was a July 2016 group! Hope you don't mind me joining.
> My name is Ella, I'm 27 and married to Jamie (Jay) and we have 2 little boys, Lucas who is 5 next week and Logan who will be 2 in March.
> We tried the Shettles method for a girl this time as this will be our last baby (unless there are any accidents afterwards) so we're really hoping for a girl!
> So far I've been feeling girl, I don't know why, just do.... but I'm hoping (in the back of my mind) that it's not just wishful thinking. We'll be finding out at our 20 week scan on the 8th of March as long as baby will cooperate!
> 
> So yeah, just wanted to say HI!! :hi:
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to add - Due on the 21st of July!! But I might end up having an August baby, cause my first was 13 days late and my 2nd was 8 days late and being late is a family tradition :winkwink:

Welcome :hi: Also South Coast here. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah we'll definitely find out! Just asked hubby what he'd want to do if the baby doesn't want to show us anything at the 20 week scan and he said: we'll pay for a private one!!!! :haha: He was very adamant. 

We dtd 4,6 and 8 days before O - according to FF, so that 'should' be perfect according to the Shettles method..... Fingers crossed eh??! 

Are you finding out???


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm in Lancing, West Sussex - And HI!! :hi:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Girls I think I'm having problems with milk products :( this makes me so sad. The other night dh made stroganoff and it made me so gassy. Today I had a glass of milk then cereal for a snack two hours later. I ended up gassy, uncomfortable and had loose stools. I feel better but I'm from Wisconsin and I love my cheese.


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Eltjuh!


----------



## ehjmorris

Woohoo! Halfway today :)
 



Attached Files:







20160212_065653_opt.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ehjmorris

karry1412 said:


> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> Karry - Also excited to have a due date buddy!!!:) Were you on time with you DS? My DD was a few days early so wondering if the same will happen this time..
> 
> I really want to get something from Lush now lol! I've never been the bathing type, prefer my showers, but have started taking baths maybe once a week over the last few weeks and loving it! Think something from Lush would make it even nicer!!
> 
> DS was a week & a day early. I'd say this one will be early too - the hospital have already mentioned inducing me up to two weeks early due to GD.
> 
> Not that I want to enable you but Lush do shower products too... Just saying... :haha:
> 
> And regards your hiccup question, I think I have felt them twice now! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> How are you all?
> Sorry havnt been posting much, but i am stalking! Loving those bump pics, ill upload my 20w tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> I can't believe one of us is 20 weeks already!! How did that happen?! I know I may be alone here but I feel like this pregnancy is flying by! Congrats ehjmorris & anyone else reaching the half way mark!
> 
> AFM - Not too bad here. I was sick again yesterday morning but I think it's just because I was up so early with DS. Poor little man didn't have a good night last night so I think it'll be early nights all round here :sleep:
> 
> I'm nearly afraid to ask but is anyone else having difficulty bonding with their pregnancies? I still don't feel like it's real. I'm guessing that it's because I'm not feeling a huge amount of movement (even though I can feel the baby kicking while I type this but then I may not feel anything else today) & because we don't know the gender yet either. Also I think the GD is scaring me. I'm so worried about something going wrong. I know it's crazy because I had it with DS too & was undiagnosed & everything was fine. I ate chocolate yesterday & today. It's like I can't help myself & I'm even worse because I know I shouldn't & then I feel so guilty afterwards that I have somehow harmed the baby :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the essay, I just really needed to get all that out!
> 
> P.S. Loving all the bump pictures!Click to expand...

As for the bonding I cant help there but I'm sure you will feel it soon :) 
I am craving chocolates all the time lol and im afraid i might get gd, will have the test in roughly 4 to 5 weeks time
I hope you feel better about it soon :)


----------



## ehjmorris

WantsALittle1 said:


> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> Ehjmorris, karry I'm glad I'm not imagining the hiccuping! I felt it again today but only briefly, so it must be just some very specific positions that I feel it. I'm sure with DD it was much much later on!
> 
> I will definitely have to go to Lush soon now!:)
> 
> I feel much more bonded with the baby this time that I did with DD. At the same time it's making me much more nervous, I've had two private scans already and I'm terrified something goes wrong. With DD I was excited about the pregnancy but also much more relaxed. It's probably because she was a surprise whereas I've been wanting this baby for 2-3 years, DH took some convincing! :)
> Unfortunately I had real trouble bonding with DD after she was born, for a long time she just didn't feel like my child, I of course looked after her but it took some time to really love her and feel like she was mine, looking back maybe I had some mild PND as well.
> From what I understand you're having quite a hard time with this pregnancy, it probably makes it even harder to bond with the baby. Hopefully you'll get there soon. Are you finding out the gender? Sometimes that helps too.
> 
> Wantsalittle1 what you went through sounds just terrifying! How did you know the baby was in trouble, from lack of movement?
> 
> dimmu, I was 31+2, at work in the afternoon, when I felt DD make a huge movement. Right away I had a very strong contraction. I was suddenly doubled over, crying at work, and could not catch my breath. My heart was pounding like crazy. I called my OB and he said eh, it's normal, and it's fine as long as the contractions stopped. I didn't know at the time, but that single huge contraction was my abruption. It didn't dawn on me until the next day in the afternoon when I realized I hadn't felt DD move in almost 24 hours.
> 
> I got out my doppler and her heartbeat seemed normal. Waited, drank cold juice, tapped my belly, had DH talk to her (that always got her moving), tried everything. Nothing worked so I called my OB, and he told me to head to the hospital. When we got there they did an NST and her heartbeat looked fine, but I told them there was still no movement, so they reluctantly did a BPP. The BPP was terrifying. She wasn't moving at all, just twitching every now and then. She scored a 4/10. We got back from the ultrasound, and they put me back on the NST monitor when about 10 minutes later her heart rate plummeted down into the 60s. She was out 15 minutes later. They found her with a triple nuchal cord, and surmised that she was so badly entangled that when she made a big movement the night before, she pulled the placenta off the uterine wall quite a bit.Click to expand...

Oh my god, that sounds extremely scary, you did the right thing though by going in and getting checked out.
Glad all is okay


----------



## Hollynesss

Oh my goodness WantsaLittle1! How incredibly terrifying! I'm so glad your LO was okay and made a safe entry into the world! Love Bug has been moving so much today, and I actually had the thought "what if she gets tangled in the cord?"


----------



## dimmu

MelliPaige said:


> Same her dimmu. I loved my son but I didn't feel totally in love with him until he was 6 weeks old, when he first smiled at me. I cried lol it still brings tears to my eyes it was beautiful.
> I think I had pnd too, not bad, I still took care of my kid, but I was terrified of being alone with him. It took me a long time to feel totally comfortable on my own with him, but I think that was pnd too. My whole first pregnancy I was excited to meet him but I was very anxious too. I think I feel more bonded to my pregnancy this time because I know I can handle it, and Im not really scared this time (despite reservations about having a newborn and a toddler, but that's no where near as bad as the first time around)
> 
> I chalk it all up to hormones! In the end, you'll fall in love with your baby karry

I can definitely relate to that, I really struggled to begin with. I wanted to breastfeed but it was such agony to begin with that it really didn't help to bond with her. I was ok for the first few days when OH was there, he was really relaxed and confident about everything. But the moment he went back to work I had a meltdown, I just panicked and felt really trapped as I didn't have the confidence to take DD out on my own. I can't really remember how long it took for things to improve but luckily they did in the end.
I should hopefully be much more confident this time and really hope the pnd stays away, and I definitely feel more bonded to the baby than I did with DD. DD is also already five so should be easy to do stuff with her and the baby. It will be nice as it's summer then as well so no need to pack the whole wardrobe every time we go out!:)


----------



## Hollynesss

Cowgirl07 said:


> Girls I think I'm having problems with milk products :( this makes me so sad. The other night dh made stroganoff and it made me so gassy. Today I had a glass of milk then cereal for a snack two hours later. I ended up gassy, uncomfortable and had loose stools. I feel better but I'm from Wisconsin and I love my cheese.

You have my condolences :cry:


----------



## SCgirl

I'm a bit late updating, but we're having a girl! (Excited to have one of each) I apparently already have "trace" protein in my urine, which isn't what I want to hear before 20 weeks haha- my bp is normal right now though! (Yay 2nd trimester!) here's to hoping I avoid bedrest at 30 weeks this time around...


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats, SCGirl!


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats on the girl!!! :flower: 

And just wanted to say that a trace of protein can be a one off thing.... At least, I was once told with my first that I had a trace of protein and never heard anything about it again afterwards....


----------



## dimmu

Congrats on the baby girl!:)


----------



## tgrich

I had a trace of protein once and the next appointment it was gone so hopefully that's how it works out for you.

Congrats on the girl :) 

Both of my girls have some sort of cold big and now I'm starting to get it and hubby is in his last semester of school gone 6 days a week so he can't even help :( I can't wait until everyone is feeling better! 

Almost to 20 weeks and I haven't acomplished much with my first two I was pretty much ready for them by 20 weeks...I'm slacking

Seems like a lot of people will be finding out really soon can't wait to hear from everyone!


----------



## Hollynesss

I hope your girls feel better, TG! We bought a Snugabunny swing, bouncer and sleeper from a neighbor and I bought a few packs of diapers, but other than that we haven't done anything for baby yet! 

Someone gifted me one of those kits to make a plaster mold of your baby belly, but I know I'll never use it. If someone wants it, I'll mail it to you!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

SC! Congratulations on a pink bump. One of each is magic.

I wouldn't worry too much about protein either. A couple of times protein flagged up on my last pregnancy but by the next appointment it was gone. 

Well ladies I have my first consultant apt tomorrow just to check BP, Pee and the heartbeats as normal. Then the following Monday it's our 20 week scan. I am BEYOND excited.


----------



## Eltjuh

3 weeks until my 20 week scan.... Time seems to be going SOOOO slow right now! 
But I guess we've got half term this week, so I'll be out and about with my boys and it's Lucas' 5th birthday on saturday so I'm busy making his cake and by the time he party is over and done with we'll be a week closer! :haha:
Then we've got 2 weeks of school and then we're going to Holland for the weekend, as it's my grandad's 90th birthday! Have the scan the day after we get back! :happydance:

We haven't gotten anything for baby yet, but we've saved pretty much everything from the boys. The only thing we really need is a new travelsystem, which we won't get until closer to the time and after we know the sex. And if it's a boy we won't need anything else, if it's a girl I'm going on a massive shopping spree!! :haha:


----------



## karry1412

Hi everyone! :wave:

Eltjuh - We're DEFINITELY finding out! Fifteen days from today! We were 4 days before ov as well so fingers crossed! I'm sure the time will fly by until your scan - sounds like you have a lot on your plate between now & then!

SCgirl - Congratulations on your little girl! What might the protein mean?

tgrich - Hope you & your family feel better soon :hugs: I have done remarkably little for this baby too. I bought a pack of vests & some socks but that's it! MIL bought some bottles & a steriliser. Oh, & I got new mattresses for the cot (the one I was in as a baby!), the crib & moses basket. I'll definitely get a move on after the next scan (& we know the gender).

wanna-b-mummy - Good luck today! :flow:

AFM - Well, wouldn't you know I landed myself in the ER again! So I was in the hospital three times in seven days! Whatever happened last Friday happened again last night so I'm still feeling a bit weak today so thankfully MIL has taken DS for the day. I'd be lost without his two Nanas! On Friday I felt pretty good & DS was in great form so we went to meet some other mammy friends & their kids. One of his friends ran off & DS went after him. I went to chase after him, stood up & caught my foot in the leg of the high chair & fell. So had to go in for a scan & for a shot of Anti D. The joys. So embarrassing too! :blush: This pregnancy is nothing but drama! :haha: Also, I'm already feeling more bonded to this baby which is a relief. I had a spa day with my Mam on Saturday which was lovely & it was nice to have some time alone to just think about the baby without DH or DS needing something. Also I have been feeling more movement which I love!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hello! Can I join? My name is Chelsea, and I'm due with my 4th baby (first girl!) on July 2nd. I'm 26 years old :D


----------



## Hollynesss

Welcome, Chelsea!


----------



## Babylove100

chelsealynnb said:


> Hello! Can I join? My name is Chelsea, and I'm due with my 4th baby (first girl!) on July 2nd. I'm 26 years old :D

Hi Chelsea :hi: Ah congrats on being team pink!!! :pink:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Welcome Chelsea, and congrats on your :pink: bundle!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks, everyone! Just had my 20 week scan today and they diagnosed me with complete placenta previa :nope: Have another scan in 4 weeks to see if it has resolved


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Duplicate post sorry


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Chelsea, sorry to hear that but it's good that they've spotted it! I know it's not a huge issue when it's diagnosed and that means they can get the baby out nice and safely :) and plus, it may resolve itself. I can so sympathise that it's crap to be diagnosed with something though :hugs: but the good thing is they've clocked it and everything will be fine because of that!

I had my first consultant apt today and feel like I want to cry a bit and over nothing much in particular. It was red hot in there, we couldn't find a parking spot, and then I got in there and there was a woman shouting about how the doctor kept fobbing her off and how she wanted a section - long story short I ended up waiting 40 minutes to be seen. By the time they took my BP it was "borderline" (140/80) and my consultant told me she didn't like the look of it. Which is lovely to hear when you're someone that suffers with anxiety! She said it was probably fine but to be cautious (because it's twins) she wants me to have a weekly BP check with my midwife every week. She also has booked me in for a scan to check the blood flow to the twins (which is standard but still made me feel a bit nervous) and also said that she wanted me to go right then to have a full blood count to check my blood pressure isn't affecting anything. So me and my little boy went all the way up to the phlebotomy dept, got lost, could see nothing but old people in dressing gowns (I have a hospital phobia and just wanted to get out.) Eventually found the place, went to take a ticket but the machine wouldn't work. Suddenly a nurse said so rudely to me "can I help you?" I said "I've been sent up by the doctor for a blood test. Your ticket machine wouldn't give a ticket..." She said "well that's because we are closed!" I said "oh, well I'm not sure what to do... I've been told I need to have it done today." She said "Ok, just wait there." Totally stroppy. She ended up taking my BP and then told me I had to take my own blood tube bottles to the blood bank myself. I had to go down another load of corridors, the whole time dragging my little boy down smelly hospital corridors (I really do despise hospitals) until I found it. 

We then got stuck in standstill traffic on the way home and didn't leave until half 5. My apt was only meant to be a check up at half past 3. 

I just feel like crying. I hate hospitals and said to myself I didn't want to be up and down the hospital this time around when I first got pregnant. Now I'm not even 20 weeks and have to be seen every week for my blood pressure and even have been told I have to start taking aspirin. I knew my BP would be high. I was hot and stressed out and it always goes up when I go into a hospital because I hate them so much. I have a monitor at home that I use and the midwife always asks for my measurements as she knows what I'm like. My BP is always perfect at home (107/70 this morning.) 

I just suddenly feel really nervous and scared. Our life is so lovely and cosy and now I'm panicking I'm going to be in and out of hospital with these twins away from my little boy :( 

Probably mummy hormones but I just can't wait to get in bed and have a good cry tonight!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Huge hugs to both of you! I've had no experience with placenta previa but it's good they know now and have a plan in place. 
Had my anatomy scan today. Baby girl looks great and is measuring a week ahead. Tech asked me if I was certain on my dates :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

Wanna-b bp definitely varies a ton- mine has been worse than that every visit but this last one- and they aren't worried... Yet (history of pre-e). Glad they're watching it!

Cowgirl- glad things look good! Babies measure so differently at this point, which is why dating scans are done much earlier! Not nearly as accurate for timing now. I think my son measures to the day up to 12 weeks, was a week ahead at 20, 2 weeks ahead a few weeks later, and a week behind in the 30s- was born less than 6 lbs at 37 weeks after being told he was almost 8! Haha


----------



## Hollynesss

Wanna-B that sounds incredibly stressful! No wonder your BP was up :( 

We're up to 9 blue bumps, 9 pink bumps, and 3 yellow! 

There are a lot of ladies who joined the group early on, but never posted again. Feel free to jump in, ladies! We'd love to hear from you!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

on front page i'm marked as blue but i'm having pink. Not sure how that happened :haha: 

i have been lurking and not posting much, it's hard to keep up with all the groups etc. I'm over half way now which is nice, but now i'm just desperate for 24 weeks! always about the next goalpost !


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

chelsealynnb said:


> Thanks, everyone! Just had my 20 week scan today and they diagnosed me with complete placenta previa :nope: Have another scan in 4 weeks to see if it has resolved

Ohh no, hopefully it resolves its self in the next few weeks!


----------



## Hollynesss

Sorry Rhi_Rhi! I'll fix it :flower: I totally didn't mean you, btw!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hollynesss said:


> Sorry Rhi_Rhi! I'll fix it :flower: I totally didn't mean you, btw!!

Cheers . No worries =) :flower:


----------



## Polly Girl

Sorry, I forgot to post. We're having another boy!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congrats on team blue Polly :blue: x


----------



## karry1412

Welcome Chelsea! Congrats on your little girl! :pink: Hope the placenta previa resolves :hugs:

wanna-b-mummy - I'm not in the hospital every week but will be at some point. At the moment it's every two to three weeks so I sympathize :hugs: Also, I have a little boy & hate being away from him for all these appointments :cry:

Polly Girl - Congrats on your little boy! :blue:

AFM - Not a lot to report (for once! Thankfully!) Feeling pretty good. Having been so sick & bed ridden for a good while the house is an absolute state so finally trying to get on top of things now. I don't know if I'm just sick of looking at the mess or if I'm starting to nest? :shrug: Either way, it's no harm! If you don't hear from me for a few days check behind the mountain of laundry! :haha: We usually go to my in-laws for dinner on Wednesdays & for a long time now DH & DS have had to go without me but this week I'm finally well enough to go back! :happydance: Also, 19 weeks today! Woop! I might be induced two weeks early so I may be at the half way point which is great but scary. I have been so busy with just trying to get through the day at the worst of the sickness, then the seven daily glucose checks, six daily insulin injections, running after a toddler that I haven't had a minute to think we're actually going to have a little newborn baby soon!!

Question - Is anyone else carrying to the front & found out the gender yet? DH (& Google!) seem to think it means we're having a boy but just wondering what you ladies think :flow:


----------



## Babylove100

My 20 week Scan went great, he (yep he's def a boy!) was wriggling around. Everything was perfect, except I currently have a low lying placenta. Am being rescanned at 36 weeks so hoping it will have moved up by then!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh no mine is front and low but not low enough to be a problem. Hopefully it moves :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mine is front, low and small. 
I have my gd test today. Turns out I was throwing sugar yesterday. Then my finger prick was higher then they wanted.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you for your messages girls. I feel a lot more positive today. Going to try and stay calm and happy for the next 18 weeks (been told that for twins they will aim for a 37-38 week delivery for my twins.) OH spoke to me and was quite stern (as I had a total day of crying and being a hormonal wreck) and he's right - all that worrying and getting upset is going to do is make my BP even higher and I only have to put up with being prodded and poked for a tiny bit longer, and once the babies are here I won't even give it any thought. It's hard when I'm Miss Anxious, but trying to remain calm and living one day at a time, instead of looking forward to my 9202 appointments and thinking ARGH!

Just 5 days until my 20 week scan - EEK! :happydance: So excited to find out what my little twinsies are!

Cow, good luck at the GD test! I hope everything is fine - I am sure it will be.

Babylove, I'm sure by the time you're rescanned, it would've moved. Have heard of soooo many ladies with low lying placentas at this stage, and by the time they're ready to pop, the placenta is nowhere near where it was :)

Karry, I'm glad you're feeling a lot better! It's nice to suddenly feel even just slightly normal again! I was pretty much all out the front with DS... I never had any swelling right until I was overdue with him. I was allllll out front, like a gigantic watermelon! So maybe there is some truth in it. However, my friend is carrying all out front (like a football) and is having a girl! When will you know? Or are you team yellow?


----------



## karry1412

Oh I most certainly am not team yellow! I have such admiration for people who are able to do that. I am desperate to find out. Although I think if I had a boy & a girl & then had a third I'd give it a go. But this waiting is driving me crazy! I have thirteen more days to wait :happydance:

I so feel for you with the appointments. I'm on a three week break (not counting my latest ER stint!) & I feel like I'm on holiday! :haha: Definitely relishing it because I know it will likely be every fortnight from here & I know it'll be weekly at some point. It's so frustrating when it really feels unnecessary (as I have to call the hospital with my blood levels anyways as well as getting my new prescriptions over the phone & the checks they do when I go my consultant does also so I don't know why I can't just see her instead) & it also takes away from time with our boys :coffee:


----------



## karry1412

Figured out how to resize the image (finally!) so thought I'd upload. This is from about two weeks ago.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160217_102755.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Eltjuh

karry1412 said:


> Oh I most certainly am not team yellow! I have such admiration for people who are able to do that. I am desperate to find out. Although I think if I had a boy & a girl & then had a third I'd give it a go. But this waiting is driving me crazy! I have thirteen more days to wait :happydance:

I know what you mean!! I would love to have the surprise at birth, but having 2 boys already I really want to know! Plus this time around it'll also be more practical as we'd need to shop if it's a girl and we also need a new pram (regardless of the baby's gender) and it would be nice to have a gender specific one, or one that's maybe a little more girly, or more boyish. 
I can't wait either, I keep wondering how long it is and it's still pretty much 3 weeks!! Feels like time is standing still!


----------



## karry1412

Same here! If we're having a girl there will definitely be a shopping spree on the cards! (Mind you, there probably will be for a boy too! :haha:)


----------



## Eltjuh

We've still got all our stuff from the boys - other than the pram and car seat, so we don't really need anything. I'd still buy a special 'going home' outfit, because we saved the ones we had our boy wear in their memory boxes, and it's nice for them to each have their own one... but other than that I don't need anything and probably won't really be buying anything.... 

At the moment I have no idea how I'm gonna afford it if it's a girl - hopefully MIL will buy lots of stuff :haha: she's wanted a granddaughter for years!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing okay :)
I will catch up on posts soon, congrats to those who found out the sexes of your bubs

Do you think im big for 21 weeks tomorrow?
 



Attached Files:







20160218_071302_opt.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









20160218_071314_opt.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cowgirl07

No not big! You look great. Did someone say that? Because unless your dr said something ignore it.


----------



## ehjmorris

Cowgirl07 said:


> No not big! You look great. Did someone say that? Because unless your dr said something ignore it.

Not the dr, although i have an appointment this afternoon so i shall let you know if they say anything but when ppl ask when bub is due and i say end of june start of July they just say stuff like oh your really showing already 
Like they must think im ready to pop


----------



## Babylove100

Ehjmorris - you look fabulous! Gorgeous bump. Don't listen to what others say :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

I am so happy right now :) just got back from my ante natal appt and i am under the care of the lady who runs the place as high risk, i am getting scans every 4 weeks for growth and they have agreed to induce me at 38 weeks due to previous history :)
I am so glad they are actually monitoring me and bub closer


----------



## Eltjuh

EhjMorris, you look great! I'm jealous :winkwink: (no bump yet here, though some people say I've got a little one, but I know that it's just fat, if I'd put my trousers underneath it, rather pulling it over the top, it wouldn't look like a bump :haha:)

I had a weird dream last night!! I dreamt that I was telling hubby to feel my belly cause the baby was kicking and then when we stretched my belly out a little you could see the baby's face and everyting, and then we found out it was a boy because we could see that part too.....:rofl: 
It was really weird!! It took me a while to realise it was a dream!


----------



## Babylove100

Haha pregnancy dreams are great aren't they, if a little weird at times!! :haha: 

I saw how much I weighed yesterday, really trying hard to erase that number from my memory :wacko:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Blimey I had a dream very Similar to that last night.


----------



## karry1412

Eltjuh - Oh I still have TONS of DS stuff but I'm sure I won't be able to resist! :haha: I was walking through a shop yesterday to get to a cafe where I was meeting a friend & they had so much cute girl stuff... Mind you I'm thinking I'm having another boy so trying not to get my hopes up too much. We have DS coming home outfit saved too & will get similar for this baby. It's basically a warm baby grow with his name embroidered on it. Mind you, that means we'd actually have to pick a name! :wacko:

ehjmorris - You look perfect! :hugs:

AFM - I got a letter from the hospital yesterday saying that I'll have TWO growth scans in May! Crazy. One is the start & one at the end. But then I was thinking the second one is almost June & the baby could be born at the end of that month!! It really feels like this is flying by!


----------



## MelliPaige

ehjmorris said:


> I am so happy right now :) just got back from my ante natal appt and i am under the care of the lady who runs the place as high risk, i am getting scans every 4 weeks for growth and they have agreed to induce me at 38 weeks due to previous history :)
> I am so glad they are actually monitoring me and bub closer

That's good to hear! Those extra scans sound amazing


----------



## MelliPaige

Eltjuh said:


> EhjMorris, you look great! I'm jealous :winkwink: (no bump yet here, though some people say I've got a little one, but I know that it's just fat, if I'd put my trousers underneath it, rather pulling it over the top, it wouldn't look like a bump :haha:)
> 
> I had a weird dream last night!! I dreamt that I was telling hubby to feel my belly cause the baby was kicking and then when we stretched my belly out a little you could see the baby's face and everyting, and then we found out it was a boy because we could see that part too.....:rofl:
> It was really weird!! It took me a while to realise it was a dream!

I had a similar dream except we were watching an ultrasound and it was like a movie in full color..the baby was fully clothed in the dream but he was dressed in blue and thats how we knew it was a boy. The ultrasound lady was telling me how lucky I am that he wasn't hiding it by wearing gender neutral clothing lol




On another note, my friend is pregnant and her baby is sick so they were doing extra scans. She had thought for the past ten weeks she was having a girl, and she found out she is actually having a boy!


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow, that's quite rare I think - for them to get it wrong thinking you're having a girl when it's actually a boy..... usually it would be the other way around (where they think the cord is his penis, and then it turns out to be a girl)


----------



## MelliPaige

Eltjuh said:


> Wow, that's quite rare I think - for them to get it wrong thinking you're having a girl when it's actually a boy..... usually it would be the other way around (where they think the cord is his penis, and then it turns out to be a girl)

They are absolutely shocked! He was apparently hiding it pottery well..I haven't seen the original potty pics but they were apparently pretty convincing!


----------



## MelliPaige

We have settled on a name for our new baby boy!

Brice William


----------



## tgrich

That is a really cute name! Our boy will be Oliver Alexander :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Love the name :)
Mine will also be oliver but with henry james as middle names


----------



## MelliPaige

tgrich said:


> That is a really cute name! Our boy will be Oliver Alexander :)

That's adorable
I love yours to ehj!


----------



## Hollynesss

Loving those names, ladies!!


----------



## karry1412

Love the names! And jealous that you have already decided! :haha: Really struggling to find a boys name that we both love. DH has a HUGE extended family & they all have great names so I end up suggesting names but DH says no because he inevitably has a cousin with the same name!!


----------



## Babylove100

We're really struggling with boys names too, every name I suggest DH says he either knows someone called it or it reminds him of someone.....argh its so frustrating! I did explain that as soon as we do pick a name for our son, he will be who we associate it with and everything else will be forgotten, I think he may now be considering names in a new light thank god! We've picked out the middle name, Denis, after my grandad who passed away a few years ago. So at least he has part of a name! :haha:


----------



## tgrich

We had a boys name picked before we knew if he was a he or she that is the reason I thought we were having a boy 28th our girls we only had girl names picked out :)


----------



## Babylove100

Argh, I feel huge, and not bump wise, just fat! :cry: I've gained about 1 and a half stone already and it's making me sad. I'm so puffy and bloated too which doesn't help. Also, I have a desk job and by the end of the day my skin feels numb under my bra and alsmost like I have cramp there. I guess it's time I go and get measured properly. I've been using the bra extenders but I think I've outgrown these now.

Sorry for the rant ladies, just needed to vent!x


----------



## karry1412

Babylove100 - It's lovely that your grandad will be remembered in your sons name. We lost our first little boy & named him after both my grandad & DHs grandad. And I hear ya on the weight! I'm wearing a top today that used to fit. It is quite a short top but it would normally reach my waist - now it's like a crop top! :haha: :blush:


----------



## tgrich

Vent... 

Today I went to my appointment and they were not happy that i have not had my scan yet and that it wasn't scheduled for this appointment when the doctor last time said she would wait until after my next appointment (this group of docs suck at communicating) so then they tell me I have to make an appointment in the next 1-2 weeks my husband is in school 40+ hours a week on top of working and I'm not going to let him miss out on this ultrasound they didnt have any opening st or next week and the following week the times didnt work for having someone to watch my babies so now I won't get my scan until I'm 23 weeks the doctor isn't happy and I'm frusterated because if something is wrong it won't be known until even later :/


----------



## Miss Bellum

Nice names ladies. 

I find it hard to pick boys names trying to find ones we like that havent already been used by friends/family is challenging!

tgrich - how annoying, sorry you will have to wait for the scan.


----------



## dimmu

I'm jealous of all of you who have names picked already! We have no idea. We had a few suggestions for a boy but completely lost now with girls' names. DD had her name at this point, but DH picked it as it was a name he always wanted for a girl. He said I can choose this one but I have no idea. 

I'm also putting on the weight now and feel huge. My thighs have grown along with everything else, and I keep getting cheap bras from primark every few weeks when I outgrow the old ones. Not feeling attractive at all these days, but at least I'm looking pregnant now rather than just huge, although in my winter coat I still just look fat as it's getting a bit snug now.


----------



## Carlinator

Hey all, sorry I've been MIA again.

I too am totally lost on names! I have plenty of girl names I love, but...we're having a boy lol! I want to give him OH's first name and my middle name (Rea, it's also my dad's middle name & he was named after his dad's friend named Reagan), but OH is not sold on this. 

So just went to the dr Wednesday and baby's heartbeat was fine. I've been having some spotting after intercourse, which I know is usually totally normal. But this morning after we did it there was much more (bright red), a little pain, and it lasted longer (about 4 hours but has gone now). I'm freaking myself out thinking I have light cramping, but if I do it's super light (although I didn't feel my first contractions in labor with DD, so, hmmm). I called the DR on call for my OB/GYN, which was unfortunately not my actual DR, but he reassured me that it's probably fine and just rest and drink plenty of fluids, and come to the hospital if either the bleeding or cramping gets worse. I'm concerned about placenta previa or something, but my anatomy scan isn't until Tuesday! Eek! I really don't want to run the hospital if it's nothing, which it likely is just my cervix irritated. I'm just freaking myself out because I never had even a spot of blood with DD, and woke up feeling off from having nightmares that woke me up crying.

Anyone have any 2nd trimester bleeding like this with this or a previous pregnancy? 

Thanks ladies. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Carlinator

Babylove100 said:


> Argh, I feel huge, and not bump wise, just fat! :cry: I've gained about 1 and a half stone already and it's making me sad. I'm so puffy and bloated too which doesn't help. Also, I have a desk job and by the end of the day my skin feels numb under my bra and alsmost like I have cramp there. I guess it's time I go and get measured properly. I've been using the bra extenders but I think I've outgrown these now.
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies, just needed to vent!x

Try not to be upset, I gained almost 80 pounds with DD, which would be over 5 stones. With how far along you are it sounds like you're on target, since you're recommended up to 35 pounds, and gains can slow in the third trimester. That being said, I feel like I am just looking fat & not pregnant too, so commiseration :hugs: 

That sucks about your bra! That's why I don't wear one  I just wear tight undershirts when I go out. Can you try a big sports bra maybe? I find those are a bit softer. I guess I'll kinda have to re-introduce myself to bras soon before these puppies fly off the leash, lol.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah thank you, I'm feeling better about things now, Dh has been a sweetie and keeps telling me I'm not fat I'm cooking a baby!!! Bless him.

I bought the most amazing bra today! It's a post surgery bra so not wired and it's lightly padded! Wow it's like I'm not wearing one! Bra heaven!!!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Oh and congrats on being team blue!!!! :happydance: :blue: x


----------



## Cowgirl07

In regards to the spotting mine was mostly done by the first trimester but I have a SCH. No lifting over 15 lbs, no sex and no exercise and it hasn't grown since. 
Yesterday was a first for me. My underwear got wet while I was at work :( looks like I may have to start wearing a liner. I'm pretty sure it was discharge. 
Also my gd test came back fine must have been a fluke thing.


----------



## Hollynesss

I can relate about feeling fat! I'm starting to truly look pregnant now, but its really rough when none of your clothes fit right, but maternity clothes are still a kinda big. I know for sure my butt has gotten bigger, lol!


----------



## karry1412

dimmu - I'm the complete opposite! We have our girls name picked out for years but I'm really struggling to come up with a boys name! I was just putting DS down for his nap when I thought of a name that I loved (Séan) but then remembered that DH has a cousin called Séan so he won't approve it :dohh:

I'm starting to look pregnant too :happydance: We pulled out all the clothes we had in storage this weekend (all DS clothes that he has outgrown) plus my maternity clothes! Not a moment too soon! :haha: I've washed most of them & they're drying on the line now. I'm weirdly excited about this. Plus we sorted through all the baby clothes & everything is now sorted by size ready for baby #2. If this baby is a boy we are set! 

Carlinator - Is it the middle name that your OH isn't set on? DH wasn't set on DS middle name either but was so overcome after the birth that he just agreed with me! So maybe just bide your time! :blush::haha:

I'm afraid I have no advice about the spotting. I have had spotting with each pregnancy but not in the second trimester. How are you feeling now? If you're in doubt at all I'd call :hugs:

Cowgirl07 - That happens with me too all the time! And I keep forgetting to wear liners until it's too late. It's so gross! The joys, eh?

AFM - Not a huge amount to report really. I was getting into the bath last night & DH did a double take because my bump is getting so noticeable now! I can't believe we have our anatomy scan in a week & a day! It seemed so far away when it was booked & now it's next week! DH started a new job today so I can't wait to hear if he can have the day off for it or not. Fingers crossed he can be there.


----------



## Hollynesss

Good luck to all the ladies getting scans this week! I remember there were a good few of us! T-minus 2 days until mine! :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Yay, how exciting, lots of gender reveals coming up!!! :happydance:


----------



## dimmu

Hello everyone,

Had my 20 week scan today and all is looking as it should. :happydance: Also got a confirmation it's a little girl, so pleased!!! Just wish we had some ideas for the name! :)

Below a couple of pictures, she was busy practising her yoga making it tricky to take some of the measurements! :)

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/20160222_163318_crop_498x412-320x265_zpsqxpbll9b.jpg
https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/hmh3101/20160222_163329_crop_494x382-320x247_zpsjfmt96ns.jpg

Karry according to my ticker we are half way there today yay!!!

I'm also wearing maternity clothes now, although some of them are still a bit baggy. But I'm sure at this rate I will fill them up in no time!!


----------



## karry1412

WOW! Half way! Go us!! :happydance:

And huge congratulations on your little girl! That is such an adorable scan picture! :pink:


----------



## DandJ

Yay for more scans/gender reveals! I'm confirmed for having a GIRL. 

I'm experiencing sciatic nerve pain... are there any relief methods?


----------



## karry1412

DandJ said:


> Yay for more scans/gender reveals! I'm confirmed for having a GIRL.
> 
> I'm experiencing sciatic nerve pain... are there any relief methods?

I'm afraid I don't know about the sciatica but congrats on your little girl!

AFM - I'm here contacting schools for my little man & planning his birthday party. How is almost two already?!? For his birthday I was thinking of going to a play centre with his little friends (although I'm really struggling to come up with the minimum number!) & then doing a family dinner that night. What do you guys think? Is that ok? This is all new to me! Last year we had a photo shoot because we had been gifted a voucher for one & did the family dinner at the weekend. Poor little man loved his dinner (& still does - he eats ANYTHING) but was so sick on his actual birthday so hopefully this year will be less eventful! Sorry for going O/T!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Halfway! That's so cool, I'm due on the 13th too! 
My little dog decided to jump on my belly today nice to know its a trampoline, little scamp!


----------



## karry1412

Cowgirl07 said:


> Halfway! That's so cool, I'm due on the 13th too!
> My little dog decided to jump on my belly today nice to know its a trampoline, little scamp!

Hope my dog doesn't decide to do that - he's a German Shepherd! :haha: He's such a great dog & so patient with my toddler but he got a bite or scratch last week & I had to bring him to the vets. All cured but now he's limping - poor guy can't catch a break :shrug::dog:

So no dog jumping on bump here but my toddler doesn't get the concept of having to be gentle with mama!! :haha:

And YAY! Another due date buddy! :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

My dog weighs 7lbs I bent down to pick her up and she tried to jump at the same time. :) she is a sweetheart, just missed my arms.


----------



## Hollynesss

DandJ, one pose that helps me is to be on my hands and knees and arch your back up and down. It gets LO to move off your nerve :) I get nerve pain really bad on the right side only.


----------



## Hollynesss

Dimmu, beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## karry1412

Cowgirl07 said:


> My dog weighs 7lbs I bent down to pick her up and she tried to jump at the same time. :) she is a sweetheart, just missed my arms.

Aw! What breed is she?


----------



## Cowgirl07

A shih txt cross with maybe chihuahua? We got her from a rescue as a pup she weighed 1 1/2 lbs when I got her. Here's some pictures
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jjbuttons

had scan today but partner couldnt make it so got them to write it down so can look together-

we are having a boy! :D one of each now hehe they even included a pic of proof lol

Sorry not been on - have lots of posts to catch up on but yay halfway guys :)

xx


----------



## jjbuttons

Carlinator said:


> Hey all, sorry I've been MIA again.
> 
> I too am totally lost on names! I have plenty of girl names I love, but...we're having a boy lol! I want to give him OH's first name and my middle name (Rea, it's also my dad's middle name & he was named after his dad's friend named Reagan), but OH is not sold on this.
> 
> So just went to the dr Wednesday and baby's heartbeat was fine. I've been having some spotting after intercourse, which I know is usually totally normal. But this morning after we did it there was much more (bright red), a little pain, and it lasted longer (about 4 hours but has gone now). I'm freaking myself out thinking I have light cramping, but if I do it's super light (although I didn't feel my first contractions in labor with DD, so, hmmm). I called the DR on call for my OB/GYN, which was unfortunately not my actual DR, but he reassured me that it's probably fine and just rest and drink plenty of fluids, and come to the hospital if either the bleeding or cramping gets worse. I'm concerned about placenta previa or something, but my anatomy scan isn't until Tuesday! Eek! I really don't want to run the hospital if it's nothing, which it likely is just my cervix irritated. I'm just freaking myself out because I never had even a spot of blood with DD, and woke up feeling off from having nightmares that woke me up crying.
> 
> Anyone have any 2nd trimester bleeding like this with this or a previous pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks ladies. Hope everyone is doing great!

i had this at 18 weeks- cervix irritated but really scared me so much so we didnt dtd for a while into third tri! 

loving the names guys and love all the gender reveals :D 

xx


----------



## dimmu

Cowgirl07 said:


> Halfway! That's so cool, I'm due on the 13th too!
> My little dog decided to jump on my belly today nice to know its a trampoline, little scamp!

Another due date buddy - exciting!!! :)
I wonder which one of us will give give birth closest to the EDD.
Cute dog!

Congrats for the blue bump jjbuttons and dandj for the pink one!:)


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats on the little boy, JJ!!


----------



## Hollynesss

10 :pink:
10 :blue: 
3 :yellow: 

:yipee:


----------



## Eltjuh

It's so exciting having the gender scans!! I am literally counting down the days!! It's not going quick enough!! Another 15 days for me!! :dohh:


----------



## jjbuttons

anyone craving chocolate???? feel so nervous for when i have the gtt next month! really need to try and cut back on it!

is there an fb group for the july sparklers??

hope everyone is good today? telling parents the gender later when visit them :D

x


----------



## Babylove100

Me!! I've never really been a huge chocolate fan, I prefer savory! But I CANNOT get enough of the stuff haha! Sure it's not helping my weight gain situation, must try harder.

Have my consultant appointment today, not 100% sure what happens at this one but I guess I'll find out later!!


----------



## karry1412

Cowgirl07 - She is absolutely adorable! And I love that she is a rescue! My guy is too (& was also underweight when we adopted him) & I volunteer with an animal charity. I was on the committee but had to step down when hyperemesis kicked off. No harm anyways because my role would have been busiest in June/July where I'll surely have other things to be doing! :haha: I still help out when & where I can though.

jjbuttons - Congrats on your little boy! :blue: We were going to ask to have the gender written down too incase DH couldn't get the day off work but I just heard he's going to be able to be there! :happydance: Good luck with the gender reveal!

dimmu - I know I'm getting a bit ahead of myself but I can't wait until the group gets to the point of announcing arrivals & I especially can't wait for you & Cowgirl! It'll be interesting to see how close to the 13th we stay. I know I won't be allowed go over anyways.

Babylove100 - Good luck with the appointment!

AFM - Absolutely exhausted! Counting the minutes until DS nap time! Unfortunately I can't really rest when he's sleeping because a friend just announced she is coming over tonight so now I've to clean the kitchen (which to be fair needed to be done anyways). I just thought we'd be going out instead which wouldn't result in me cleaning! :blush::haha: Also heard back from all the schools I contacted for DS so all is looking good there, just need to post the forms. Still stressing about his birthday party though! :wacko:


----------



## Hollynesss

There is no FB group for July, but if anyone wants to start one that would be cool!


----------



## Eltjuh

I've been feeling some pops right by the bottom of my ribs, not sure what it is as baby shouldn't be that high yet..... Anyone else had this???


----------



## Hollynesss

My baby is really low. I feel her flopping like a fish way, way down right above my pubic area :)


----------



## MelliPaige

jjbuttons said:


> anyone craving chocolate???? feel so nervous for when i have the gtt next month! really need to try and cut back on it!
> 
> is there an fb group for the july sparklers??
> 
> hope everyone is good today? telling parents the gender later when visit them :D
> 
> x

I'm the opposite haha my ain't was makong chocolate pudding and the chocolate smell made me vomit. It didn't smell bad to me or anything just made me nauseous! Completely bizarre to me


----------



## SCgirl

Eltjuh said:


> I've been feeling some pops right by the bottom of my ribs, not sure what it is as baby shouldn't be that high yet..... Anyone else had this???

I've had something similar. My totally non-medical guess? Even though your uterus is still low (nearing belly button level) all of your other organs are being shoved up and around... So you're feeling things like gas bubbles in odd places?


----------



## Eltjuh

SCgirl said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling some pops right by the bottom of my ribs, not sure what it is as baby shouldn't be that high yet..... Anyone else had this???
> 
> I've had something similar. My totally non-medical guess? Even though your uterus is still low (nearing belly button level) all of your other organs are being shoved up and around... So you're feeling things like gas bubbles in odd places?Click to expand...

I asked my friend who's a newly qualified midwife and she said it's probably unrelated to the baby.... As like you said my uterus won't be past my belly button yet. 

I'm finally starting to feel the baby move a little more now! So happy, cause I don't really feel pregnant at all at the moment if it's not moving. I was lucky to feel the baby move once a day, but since Monday I've felt it move a few times a day, maybe 2 or 3 times :flower:

I can't wait for Friday next week, cause me and my boys will be flying to Holland for the weekend which will make time go fast and when we get back I've got my 20 week scan, so I figure I've just gotta make it to next friday and then it'll be here before I know it! :haha:


----------



## karry1412

Eltjuh - Hope you have an amazing time in Holland! What day is your scan? I have mine next week too (Tuesday) & I'm so excited! Trying to fill the days in between to make the time go faster but I've nothing as exciting as a trip to Holland on the cards! And it's great that you're feeling more movement now. My babies movements have picked up lately too & I love it!

AFM - DS has his check up later today so I have my fingers crossed that everything goes well with it. Also it is exactly one month to his birthday today & I'm 20 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## MelliPaige

Baby Brice kicked and moved all night long! I loved it..his big brother never did that and slept through the night since birth though, so it has me a little worried about my future sleep


----------



## Hollynesss

SO HAPPY!!! I have felt like its a girl from day 1, I'm elated that my intuition was right! Everything looks great! Miss Charlotte Olivia weighs 12oz, and is still measuring right on target for her due date. She was WAY too active for them to get good pictures of her profile, nose/lips/chin, and all 4 chambers of the heart, so I have another ultrasound scheduled for March 21st. Other than that, my little daughter is perfect! <3 :cloud9: <3


----------



## DandJ

Soo happy for you Holly!! :yipee:


----------



## Eltjuh

karry1412 said:


> Eltjuh - Hope you have an amazing time in Holland! What day is your scan? I have mine next week too (Tuesday) & I'm so excited! Trying to fill the days in between to make the time go faster but I've nothing as exciting as a trip to Holland on the cards! And it's great that you're feeling more movement now. My babies movements have picked up lately too & I love it!
> 
> AFM - DS has his check up later today so I have my fingers crossed that everything goes well with it. Also it is exactly one month to his birthday today & I'm 20 weeks today :happydance:

My scan is on Tuesday too. But not until the 8th, so the week after! Gotta make it through another week first :winkwink: 


Congrats Hollynesss!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats Holly!


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats again Holly! :pink:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats on pink :)!


----------



## Joccy

Hollynesss said:


> There is no FB group for July, but if anyone wants to start one that would be cool!

I created a Facebook group if yall are interested in joining. I hate scrolling through forums and find using Facebook much easier since it has different threads and posts. Also easy picture sharing! If interested here's the link to my backup facebook. Just send a friend request, and I'll add you to the group. 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010367767910

Edit: Or you can reply with your email address for your facebook account and I can invite you that way. You'll just have to click the link in your email.

Edit 2: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2016julysparklers/ Link to the facebook group, however I'm not sure if it will work since the group is private.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hollynesss said:


> SO HAPPY!!! I have felt like its a girl from day 1, I'm elated that my intuition was right! Everything looks great! Miss Charlotte Olivia weighs 12oz, and is still measuring right on target for her due date. She was WAY too active for them to get good pictures of her profile, nose/lips/chin, and all 4 chambers of the heart, so I have another ultrasound scheduled for March 21st. Other than that, my little daughter is perfect! <3 :cloud9: <3
> 
> View attachment 930954
> 
> View attachment 930952

Congratulations holly :) wonderful news


----------



## Eltjuh

Joccy said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> There is no FB group for July, but if anyone wants to start one that would be cool!
> 
> I created a Facebook group if yall are interested in joining. I hate scrolling through forums and find using Facebook much easier since it has different threads and posts. Also easy picture sharing! If interested here's the link to my backup facebook. Just send a friend request, and I'll add you to the group.
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010367767910
> 
> Edit: Or you can reply with your email address for your facebook account and I can invite you that way. You'll just have to click the link in your email.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2016julysparklers/ Link to the facebook group, however I'm not sure if it will work since the group is private.Click to expand...

The link to the group doesn't work, cause it's private. I added you though, would like to be added to the group!! (It's Ella Rudwick, already sent you a friend request)


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations Holly!! :pink: :happydance:

Regards the FB group, will our friends see that we have joined? I haven't mentioned anything about this pregnancy on FB yet.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope since its private that's why you can't see it when you hit the link. My ttc group is on Fb and is the same way. :)


----------



## Joccy

karry1412 said:


> Congratulations Holly!! :pink: :happydance:
> 
> Regards the FB group, will our friends see that we have joined? I haven't mentioned anything about this pregnancy on FB yet.

No that's what is so great about it. The group is secret so no one except the people in the group can see anything. I'm in a similar group from when I had my son and it's been a lifesaver.

Ella I added you :)


----------



## DandJ

Ya'll we need more FB July members!!! Don't be shy!! We can even be pen pals ;D


----------



## dimmu

Congrats on your pink bump Hollynesss!:)


----------



## karry1412

Excellent! I'll send a request through now so (Karen Gunning).


----------



## MelliPaige

DandJ said:


> Ya'll we need more FB July members!!! Don't be shy!! We can even be pen pals ;D

Add me I'll message you my email


----------



## Miss Bellum

Scan today went well, little one seems to be perfectly healthy & measuring well. 

My placenta was a little low and they thought it might be covering the exit a bit so I have to go for another scan at 34 weeks just to make sure it has moved. Looking forward to an unexpected bonus scan! 

They also confirmed we are having a little girl! We are both over the moon as we both secretly wanted another girl :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scanpic-20160225-1-cropped-shareable.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay! Glad it went well.


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats on the little lady! What a beautiful scan picture <3 I wish my little lady would cooperate to get such a perfect profile shot, lol!


----------



## ehjmorris

Can you add me Tash Johnson


----------



## MelliPaige

I posted some of this on Facebook, but I'm Getting Leo prepared for baby!
Step 1: get him to be excited about a baby, instead of saying he doesn't want a little brother (CHECK!)
Step 2: get him weaned (sorta CHECK!)
Step 3: get him to fall asleep on his own regularly (CHECK!)

We still want to cosleep, but now we're trying to get home comfortable sleeping beside daddy instead of mommy. After he gets used to that were gonna start potty training. He's also getting a baby doll for his birthday for him to learn to love, but I don't think that will even compare to when Brice is actually here..

Potty training isn't that big of a deal since I'm expecting him to regress when the baby gets here, but I'm hoping his sleep won't regress


----------



## Cowgirl07

I tried to add you as a friend but I found 4 Tashs


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hollyness - This was about the only decent picture we got as she wasn't all that co-operative! She was pretty constantly wriggling and flipping.


----------



## Hollynesss

Miss Bellum said:


> Hollyness - This was about the only decent picture we got as she wasn't all that co-operative! She was pretty constantly wriggling and flipping.

Glad I'm not the only one with a little stinker! :rofl:


----------



## Eltjuh

MelliPaige said:


> I posted some of this on Facebook, but I'm Getting Leo prepared for baby!
> Step 1: get him to be excited about a baby, instead of saying he doesn't want a little brother (CHECK!)
> Step 2: get him weaned (sorta CHECK!)
> Step 3: get him to fall asleep on his own regularly (CHECK!)
> 
> We still want to cosleep, but now we're trying to get home comfortable sleeping beside daddy instead of mommy. After he gets used to that were gonna start potty training. He's also getting a baby doll for his birthday for him to learn to love, but I don't think that will even compare to when Brice is actually here..
> 
> Potty training isn't that big of a deal since I'm expecting him to regress when the baby gets here, but I'm hoping his sleep won't regress

Just wanted to say: Make sure he's ready for potty training because otherwise it's gonna be a very long and frustrating journey for the both of you! Lucas was almost 3 when he potty trained and it was done in about 3 days (at home, then we carefully moved into the going out without a nappy territory), but it really helped that he was ready! 
I know you want to get him trained before the baby comes, but it really isn't worth it if he's not ready. - Not saying he isn't, because I don't know him obviously, but just wanted to make sure you realise that! :winkwink:


----------



## RedButterfly

Sorry been MIA!

Just had 20 weeks scan.

:pink:

Although hubby isn't convinced so we're booking a private gender scan.


----------



## Anon Male

RedButterfly said:


> Although hubby isn't convinced so we're booking a private gender scan.

Hi RedButterfly,

I hope the scan went well!

The radiographers can sometimes get it wrong - at our first child's 20-week scan, the radiographer said it was "probably a boy", though to be fair to her she did also follow it up with "...but if you buy any blue baby-gros, keep the receipts". We had a baby girl four months later.

However, I think the radiographers are right more often than not (and this time around the radiographer seemed a lot more confident, so no surprises expected in the delivery room this time!), and the technicians in private clinics are unlikely to be any more qualified than the radiographer in your local NHS hospital. If there's good reason for doubt then it is fair enough, but it's an expensive option if it's only to dispel wishful thinking.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We had a private scan at 17 weeks girl, then at 19 weeks girl again. The first tech was very confident. She had great equipment. :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Eltjuh said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I posted some of this on Facebook, but I'm Getting Leo prepared for baby!
> Step 1: get him to be excited about a baby, instead of saying he doesn't want a little brother (CHECK!)
> Step 2: get him weaned (sorta CHECK!)
> Step 3: get him to fall asleep on his own regularly (CHECK!)
> 
> We still want to cosleep, but now we're trying to get home comfortable sleeping beside daddy instead of mommy. After he gets used to that were gonna start potty training. He's also getting a baby doll for his birthday for him to learn to love, but I don't think that will even compare to when Brice is actually here..
> 
> Potty training isn't that big of a deal since I'm expecting him to regress when the baby gets here, but I'm hoping his sleep won't regress
> 
> Just wanted to say: Make sure he's ready for potty training because otherwise it's gonna be a very long and frustrating journey for the both of you! Lucas was almost 3 when he potty trained and it was done in about 3 days (at home, then we carefully moved into the going out without a nappy territory), but it really helped that he was ready!
> I know you want to get him trained before the baby comes, but it really isn't worth it if he's not ready. - Not saying he isn't, because I don't know him obviously, but just wanted to make sure you realise that! :winkwink:Click to expand...

He ours on the potty a lot already..He's l we have him pre and flush before his bath since he was around 1 and he has a potty chair he uses too..sometimes he asks to pee but it's usually after he's already done in his diaper, so he's very familiar with it. As far as being ready I don't know what yo even look for haha


----------



## RedButterfly

Anon Male said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Although hubby isn't convinced so we're booking a private gender scan.
> 
> Hi RedButterfly,
> 
> I hope the scan went well!
> 
> The radiographers can sometimes get it wrong - at our first child's 20-week scan, the radiographer said it was "probably a boy", though to be fair to her she did also follow it up with "...but if you buy any blue baby-gros, keep the receipts". We had a baby girl four months later.
> 
> However, I think the radiographers are right more often than not (and this time around the radiographer seemed a lot more confident, so no surprises expected in the delivery room this time!), and the technicians in private clinics are unlikely to be any more qualified than the radiographer in your local NHS hospital. If there's good reason for doubt then it is fair enough, but it's an expensive option if it's only to dispel wishful thinking.Click to expand...

It is a girl. I saw the 3 lines myself. Hubby just wants another boy. He was convinced it was a boy from the get go. But I don't mind if he wants to pay for another scan. Means we get to see bubs again!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay can properly feel him kick now and can even see my tummy move when he does!!! What an amazing feeling!!!!! :happydance: I was worried I'd have to wait ages because of the anterior placenta!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Aww that's great, babylove!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah there's hope for me yet then!!! :winkwink:
I still don't feel a lot of movement at all, I'm lucky if I feel it more than once a day! I'm willing to put money on my placenta being anterior... It annoys me, because I felt my boys quite early and they were always very active!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I felt my baby about 4 times yesterday. I was home all day and quite lazy. Today I was at work and on my feet and haven't noticed much movement. Wish I was home everyday :) I've noticed I can see my stomach move quite a bit but I can't feel anything. I have an anterior placenta too and I think it muffles more.


----------



## frangi33

Great news on all the kicks and rolls ladies. I'm really looking forward to dd and oh feeling them, they've both had a go a couple of times but haven't been able to feel anything substantial x


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm feeling my baby all the time..his daddy can't feel him yet but my baby is absolutely wild


----------



## Hollynesss

My baby is a huge wiggle worm, too! She's got some really strong little legs already! We did our baby registry today and I was concerned that I hadn't felt her all day, but I think it just because I was walking around for several hours, because she perked right up when I got home and crashed on the couch. She's my little ninja <3 :ninja: <3


----------



## RedButterfly

Eltjuh said:


> Ah there's hope for me yet then!!! :winkwink:
> I still don't feel a lot of movement at all, I'm lucky if I feel it more than once a day! I'm willing to put money on my placenta being anterior... It annoys me, because I felt my boys quite early and they were always very active!

It should say on your paperwork from your 12 week scan in your white notes if your placenta is anterior or not.


----------



## jjbuttons

yay congrats holly!

Woop fb group- will request in a min (can acsess this more than i can with this website so will be able to chat more often) 

defo feeling powerful kicks now sometimes takes me by surprise!  

sorting out dd old clothes today- 7 bags full urgh no motivation or energy today (been good this week with this) 

xxxx


----------



## jjbuttons

Joccy said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> There is no FB group for July, but if anyone wants to start one that would be cool!
> 
> I created a Facebook group if yall are interested in joining. I hate scrolling through forums and find using Facebook much easier since it has different threads and posts. Also easy picture sharing! If interested here's the link to my backup facebook. Just send a friend request, and I'll add you to the group.
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010367767910
> 
> Edit: Or you can reply with your email address for your facebook account and I can invite you that way. You'll just have to click the link in your email.
> 
> Edit 2: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2016julysparklers/ Link to the facebook group, however I'm not sure if it will work since the group is private.Click to expand...

just send request xx


----------



## ehjmorris

I have finally had some energy to sort through most of the baby stuff, we even managed to set some of it up lol, still have to go through all the clothes!


----------



## laughingduck

I'm going through the process of sorting through all my old girls clothes too, it's a big job! I can't believe how much there is! 
I feel my baby kick but still can't feel it from the outside. My daughter I dtarted to feel it from the outside at 19 weeks so hooefully soon, I want my DD and Hubby to feel too :)
I sent a friend request for the facebook group too, my name is Melissa.


----------



## Eltjuh

RedButterfly said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Ah there's hope for me yet then!!! :winkwink:
> I still don't feel a lot of movement at all, I'm lucky if I feel it more than once a day! I'm willing to put money on my placenta being anterior... It annoys me, because I felt my boys quite early and they were always very active!
> 
> It should say on your paperwork from your 12 week scan in your white notes if your placenta is anterior or not.Click to expand...

That's what I thought!! I swear it was in there with my other 2 but it doesn't mention the placenta at all on the paperwork from my 12wk scan... I asked my midwife and she said they don't look at placenta positioning until the 20 week scan.... :dohh: 

9 days to go!!!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Oh. Sonographer never told me but says on my paperwork. And confirmed at my 20 week scan. 

9 days will fly by!


----------



## dimmu

Eltjuh said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Ah there's hope for me yet then!!! :winkwink:
> I still don't feel a lot of movement at all, I'm lucky if I feel it more than once a day! I'm willing to put money on my placenta being anterior... It annoys me, because I felt my boys quite early and they were always very active!
> 
> It should say on your paperwork from your 12 week scan in your white notes if your placenta is anterior or not.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought!! I swear it was in there with my other 2 but it doesn't mention the placenta at all on the paperwork from my 12wk scan... I asked my midwife and she said they don't look at placenta positioning until the 20 week scan.... :dohh:
> 
> 9 days to go!!!!!Click to expand...

Maybe they don't always include that information as the placental position can change. The paperwork from my 12 week scan says my placenta is posterior but the 20 week scan says high anterior. Of course the placenta doesn't just detach itself and swap sides, but guess the position can shift as the uterus grows, mine certainly seems to have done that.


----------



## karry1412

Congrats on your little girls Miss Bellum & RedButterfly! :pink:

MelliPaige - Our little boys are around the same age! I'm thinking of trying to potty train him too. He did do a #1 in it the other day but I'm really struggling to find three days together where we can stay at home!

Eltjuh - I felt DS quite early & a LOT too but not this one. Last night though they were a LOT more active so hopefully this is the start of the movements increasing.


----------



## MelliPaige

Karry - I don't have any patience for potty training so I'm waiting for my husband top be home..He keeps getting overtime. My boy will pee on the potty everyone he'd asked though! So cool out boys are so close in age


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies, 

Just to let everyone know that we have had our gender scan - we have one boy one girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Hollynesss

That's wonderful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Babylove100

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to let everyone know that we have had our gender scan - we have one boy one girl! :cloud9:

Ah lovely news!! Congratulations!! :blue: :pink:


----------



## MelliPaige

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to let everyone know that we have had our gender scan - we have one boy one girl! :cloud9:

Congrats!


----------



## dimmu

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to let everyone know that we have had our gender scan - we have one boy one girl! :cloud9:

Brilliant, congratulations!:)


----------



## karry1412

MelliPaige said:


> Karry - I don't have any patience for potty training so I'm waiting for my husband top be home..He keeps getting overtime. My boy will pee on the potty everyone he'd asked though! So cool out boys are so close in age

Oh I know what you mean!!! I think we're unintentionally starting today. My husband had to visit his uncle & while he was away Scott went over to his potty so I popped him on to see if he'd go & he did!! Tomorrow will be a pain but then I have my anatomy scan on Tuesday so my husband will be around then too (plus Nanny will be babysitting for the morning!) Hope all goes well because my MIL is babysitting on Wednesday! :haha:



wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to let everyone know that we have had our gender scan - we have one boy one girl! :cloud9:

Congratulations!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

I am putting off sorting through clothes till the last minute! I dont really have any where to store them yet so dont really want to wash them just yet. 

I can feel bubs kicking but not from the outside yet. 

We are just approaching potty training too - mainly by reading potty books with lg at the moment as she is not entirely convinced by the idea yet! 

wanna-be-mummy - congrats on a boy and a girl xx


----------



## ehjmorris

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to let everyone know that we have had our gender scan - we have one boy one girl! :cloud9:

Aw congratulations :) thats wonderful news, have you decided on any names yet?


----------



## ehjmorris

So for the past couple of days my lil mans kicks/movements have been increasingly stronger, for about 2 and a bit weeks I have been able to feel him from the outside but now he really makes my stomach move and its quite funny to watch, i will literally be sitting there and wallop haha


----------



## RedButterfly

I have no girl clothes! Only boys so off shopping I go!

Regarding feeling kicks from the outside, sat at the in laws with my arm resting on my bump and I felt it from the outside.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Wanna-b-mummy!!!! So exciting!! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you! :cloud9:

And as for names... We like Logan and Zac for the boy... but we are still very undecided. As for girl names.... absolutely NO IDEA! Trying not to freak out that we don't like collectively a single girl name :haha: Thank goodness we still have a while to go!


----------



## DandJ

Congrats wanna, best of both! My DH and I were like that with names... we had a boy name picked out but we found out we're having a girl so it took longer to decide on a name!

AFM, I feel little miss a lot when I'm sitting back in my chair and laying on my back in bed. Few days ago, DH said he could feel her kick on the outside and I didn't believe him.... until the next morning while laying in bed, I placed my hand where she is usually active and sure enough, I felt a jab from the outside! Surreal :cloud9:


----------



## MelliPaige

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Thank you! :cloud9:
> 
> And as for names... We like Logan and Zac for the boy... but we are still very undecided. As for girl names.... absolutely NO IDEA! Trying not to freak out that we don't like collectively a single girl name :haha: Thank goodness we still have a while to go!

What kind of names do you like? While we were looking for boy names I ran across the name lilia (lily-ah) and fell in love haha I also love the name Rayah l, a friend nabbed her girl that and it just sounds so sweet


----------



## frangi33

Wanna b, what amazing news, congratulations that's so awesome! X


----------



## jjbuttons

well done on the latest scans :) :)

friend req to join fb group- its jenny :)

xx


----------



## RedButterfly

That's my 4d scan booked! 6 April. Nice and early aswell! I'll 25.4 weeks.


----------



## Babylove100

Does anyone else get a sort of numbness under their breasts?? It's really starting to annoy me now!


----------



## RedButterfly

Babylove100 said:


> Does anyone else get a sort of numbness under their breasts?? It's really starting to annoy me now!

I did with my last pregnancy. It was due to my bra (I think). Hasn't happened this pregnancy. Might be because I wear sports bras this time round.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi there girls! It's been a while since I've been on. I found out at my anatomy scan that our little man in healthy! I have an anterior placenta but even though I have that I have felt him move quite a bit and DH and DS 1 have also felt him! So exciting! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## laughingduck

How do I get on the facebook friend request to July Smith a few days ago but dont know what to do now...


----------



## Cowgirl07

She has to add you to the group or add any of us and we can do it. If you want you can pm me your Fb add


----------



## MelliPaige

This board sure had gotten quiet since we started the Facebook group :haha:


----------



## dimmu

MelliPaige said:


> This board sure had gotten quiet since we started the Facebook group :haha:

Anyone else still just here? I'm not a fan of facebook, hopefully someone else will stick around here too!


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm still here


----------



## teamgreenbean

Initial EDD was July 2016, but at the 20 week scan he was measuring 1 week ahead so now he is coming in June!! Anyone else have that happen


----------



## Eltjuh

My duedate is 21st of July, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's gonna be an August baby :haha: 

Kinda like the idea of having the baby on the 4th of August as that's the date me and hubby met :flower: But that means he/she would be 2 weeks late, so I don't really like that :winkwink: (my first was 13 days late and my 2nd 8 days - being born late is a family tradition :haha:)


----------



## Babylove100

My EDD is 6 July so I guess there is a chance if he comes early he'll be a June baby!!

Ps I'm still here too


----------



## Hollynesss

I think we're all still here, just a lull in the conversation!


----------



## WantsALittle1

I'm here as well. I've been so sick lately and have been dipping in for updates, but haven't been responding because I've felt guilty that I am too tired to go back and read the full thread to find out what everyone has been up to :( Ugh! I'm so sorry ladies! I hope everyone is doing well x

dimmu, I deleted my FB over a year ago (best thing I ever did!) because I was just wasting too much time on it, and politics were driving me a bit nuts, so I am only here as well.


----------



## RedButterfly

I've always had my children early. I've been told I will never make it to my due date so I wouldn't be suprised if this baby comes in late June.

Hope you feel better WantsALittle1.


----------



## dimmu

Glad to see people are still around, would have been a boring 4+ months chatting to myself and answering my own questions! :)

Wantsalittle1 I still have a Facebook account but I hardly use it. I mainly just use the messaging function to keep in touch with friends and family who live abroad. If it wasn't for that I'd probably delete my account as well. I never post any pictures or anything else any more.

My EDD is July 13th so there's a good chance my bubba will actually be born in July. DD was a few days early and my midwife said it's therefore likely that this baby will come early as well. We'll see..


----------



## Cowgirl07

My baby was measuring a week ahead but they don't change your due date at 20 weeks at my clinic. Because an ultrasound isn't perfect and later it's not as reliable. They only time my dr will change it is at the dating scan before 10 weeks. I didn't even have an embryo in me a week earlier.


----------



## MelliPaige

My baby came right on his due date, and I'm hoping this boy will be a little early too! Last time a drank red raspberry leaf tea and it really helped my labor, and my mom juiced me a whole pineapple and I drank it twice the week of my due date and I went from nothing at all to giving birth to my son in 4 days! Hoping to due the same this time except a little earlier


----------



## Miss Bellum

dimmu - Im still here! 

teamgreenbean - Ive not had a date changed by that much My first was due in July and turned up 3 weeks early so ended up in June though! I take the dates with a pinch of salt now. 

My due date is 21 July so hopefully unlikely I will have another June baby. I do wonder if I will go the other way this time and be really late and have a August baby. 

Eltjuh - Aww would be sweet to have a baby on your anniversary but hope your little one isnt that late! 

wantsalittleone - sorry youve been feeling unwell, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Carlinator

Hey all, I keep getting caught up with schoolwork, with it being my next to last semester and all *gulp*. Still trying to check in every now and then!

I think they moved my due date up the July 14th about a month ago because he was measuring ahead...I'm not sure. DD was a week late. I hope this boy will be too - wanting July 22 or 23rd, so he can be a Leo like me & his daddy :) Bonus, if it's the 23rd, DD's is the 23rd of December.

Had to come share the good news today! Where I was diagnosed as a cystic fibrosis carrier about a month ago & had to get OH tested, the lab didn't link his results to my chart or even the right doctor, haha. We FINALLY got the results and he is NOT a carrier, so hooray! Baby will be healthy! Baby boy who we still haven't picked a name for :) 

Back to homework, aiyiyi. Hopefully we can take a mini vacation/camping trip soon.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Hollynesss

That's great news, Carlinator!!


----------



## 2b4us

Odd question, but does anybody else have a sore/numb crotch like you're out of shape and you just rode a bike for the first time of the season???


----------



## MelliPaige

I have lightning crotch. Not fun!


----------



## dimmu

I haven't got a sore crotch but get some stabby pains there sometimes. In general I seem to be getting lots of aches and little complaints already, don't remember getting this uncomfortable so early on with DD. 

Is anyone else getting lots of questions from their older kids about the pregnancy? My DD is very interested which is lovely but I'm getting all the awkward questions like where was baby before she was in your tummy, how did she get there and how is she gonna get out etc. I have no problem explaining as such but trying to be a bit careful/not too graphic in case she spreads the newly acquired information to her friends at school. :haha:


----------



## 2b4us

MelliPaige said:


> I have lightning crotch. Not fun!

I had to Google this. Yikes! I guess I should be thankful I don't have that. Some women have described it to the likeness of someone stabbing or kicking the crap out of their vajayjay &#128563;


----------



## DandJ

Yessss, my crotch feels sore like a bruise. Especially noticeable when I get out of bed or put on pants.


----------



## frangi33

When I first get up it hurts and I automatically hold myself thinking bits are gona fall out lol. Also getting a lot of kicks to the cervix which gets unpleasant after a while!


----------



## MelliPaige

On my last two ultrasounds this boys feet are kicking right into my bladder lol no wonder I get the random urge to pee..it goes from nothing to I CAN'T HOLD IT


----------



## jjbuttons

Yep feel all swollen down there :( been for a week now - plus so much heartburn!


----------



## jjbuttons

Cowgirl07 said:


> She has to add you to the group or add any of us and we can do it. If you want you can pm me your Fb add

hello i still not been added to the group :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

I sent you a friend request add me and I will get you in


----------



## jjbuttons

thanks hun just accepted x


----------



## luvmyfam

I'm still here but I think I would use the FB group more. How do we get added??

I have a 4d scan booked too for April 9th!


----------



## Hollynesss

Anyone have any tips for battling sciatic nerve pain? I've been doing the exercises my doctor recommended daily, but I still have issues when I do too much bending/reaching (like cleaning the house) or when I sit for too long (the chairs at work seem to really bother it!). Heating pad doesn't seem to work, either.


----------



## MelliPaige

I don't have sciatic pain but my doctor made me a chiropractor appointment for my back. I hope it helps I go tomorrow


----------



## ehjmorris

Im not sure if what i have it sciatic pain or not but its from the top of my spine to bottom and it seizes up and i cant sit or stand for long and makes it hard to breathe! Nothing seems to be working :( i will be asking ante natal if there is anything that can help, my job is a desk job so you can see why it is a problem


----------



## Hollynesss

Ehj, that sounds like EXACTLY what I'm experiencing. Its only in my right butt cheek, but its a very sharp pain, and it makes it hard to even walk. My doctor said it is definitely sciatic nerve pain. There are some exercises that help a little bit, but it seems the bigger my bump gets, the more irritated it gets. 

I was thinking of trying a prenatal chiropractor.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Luvnyfam just send me a pm with your name or anyone else who is in then they can add you as a friend to the group


----------



## Eltjuh

Just wanted to say on here (since not everyone is on FB) - The shettles method worked for us! We're having our baby girl!!!! :cloud9:
So we'll have 2 boys and a girl :happydance:

Scan went well, I had to walk around for a while because the baby was face down, so she couldn't get a good look at the heart. Had some chocolate and a cold fizzy drink, did lots of walking and some jumping, poked her a few times :haha: and when we came back she was laying on her side, so we could see! 

The sonographer was ready to let us go home and we were like: Can we find out whether it's a boy or girl??? We'd been counting down the days until we could find out :haha: Hubby was SO happy when the sonographer said it's a girl!!! It was sweet!! 

Gonna have lots of shopping to do now, cause we have no girl clothes yet, apart from a little outfit I bought last week, cause I couldn't help myself. Hid it from hubby, in case it had to go back if we were having a boy and then gave it to him after the scan :flower:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Eltjuh - Congrats on your girl, how exciting xx 

Hollyness - I get a similar pain in my right butt check too! Swimming helps and some stretching exercises like some of the yoga positions. I find not sitting still for too long also helps a bit. its really painful though.


----------



## frangi33

Eltjuh congrats!

We found out yesterday we're having a boy and couldn't be more delighted x


----------



## MelliPaige

The chiropractor didn't do anything today, expect for an exam. I go back tomorrow for treatment!! I have some energy today and got my house cleaned up which is a relief. I try so hard but only have enough energy for a room a day and it adds up and I hate asking DH for help because he works so hard. He does help without complaining just my own guilt


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats on the little prince, frangi! 

Mellie, I'm curious to see how much the chirp helps!!

Miss Bellum- I thought about trying out swimming to see if that helps. It's nearly spring so just getting to be warm enough to enjoy our community pool!


----------



## Eltjuh

frangi33 said:


> Eltjuh congrats!
> 
> We found out yesterday we're having a boy and couldn't be more delighted x

Congrats to you too!! :kiss:


----------



## DandJ

Is anyone experiencing numbness in their right hand? It's becoming a lot more frequent such as taking notes, my hand gets a tingling sensation so I have to shake it to get blood flowing back into my hand. Then, it's especially worse at night when I have to keep my elbow elevated and my arm pointing downwards to allow blood flow. 

I'm getting concerned.... although, the 'What to Expect When You're Expecting' app says common pregnancy symptoms at this stage is Carpal Tunnel Syndrome with swollen fingers and tingling sensations mainly from typing at a desk daily. However, the problem really only happens when I'm trying to sleep and small times during the day. 

Help!


----------



## Miss Bellum

frangi33 - congrats on your boy x

mellipage - hope the treatment helps. Its so hard trying to stay on top of house work I get really depressed at the state of our house too but I just can&#8217;t often face doing it. I try to do a bit at time too. 


Holiness - I do find swimming helps. It also helps to make me feel more relaxed too. 

DandJ - Sorry to hear about your numbness. Hope it goes soon.


----------



## MelliPaige

Um the chiropractor was amazing.
I still have some pain but it's very managable..a dull ache where before it was sharp and radiating. I highly recommend!


----------



## SCgirl

Blehhhh lost part of my plug last night- too early for this. Called OB nurse this am, they said I'm fine since no cramping or bleeding... For me there's always cramping in pregnancy, but I haven't had any out of the ordinary- soooo I figure that's the same as none!


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey! Just discovering this group :) I'm due July 4 and hoping I make it to at least 38 weeks!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Oh no, SCgirl! How scary :(

Welcome, MrsAMK! So sorry to hear about your loss :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi mrs!
Sent you a pm Mrs


----------



## frangi33

Wow melli glad the chiropractor worked. 

Scgirl I hope nothing comes of it. I loose small globules freuently but they are never pink. I hope it's just your body refreshing x 

Welcome Mrs!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haven't posted much, but I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see if the placenta previa resolved yet


----------



## Eltjuh

chelsealynnb said:


> Haven't posted much, but I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see if the placenta previa resolved yet

Good luck! Fingers crossed it has moved! Will you be getting any more scans if it hasn't moved??


----------



## WantsALittle1

Chelsealynn hoping for good news from the scan!


----------



## Hollynesss

Best of luck!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Welcome Mrs AMK! 

Chelsalynb- Hope the placenta previa has been resolved.


----------



## Hollynesss

Anyone else super excited for V day?! 6 more days for me!!


----------



## laughingduck

I am looking forward to it. 3.5 weeks for me though!


----------



## MrsAmk

Ugh ultrasound showed dilated bowel at 24 weeks :(


----------



## Hollynesss

:hugs: What does that mean for your LO, Mrs?


----------



## MelliPaige

Hollynesss said:


> Anyone else super excited for V day?! 6 more days for me!!

At my hospital 23 weeks is vday..so we celebrate a little early! I have 10 days according to them!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Wow, that came round fast Hollyness! How exciting. A little while to go yet for me.


----------



## Babylove100

V day is tomorrow for me, I can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats on all the upcoming vdays ! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mrs what does that mean?


----------



## WantsALittle1

Melli, my hospital's V-day is 23 weeks as well. I remember when PG with DS, I asked my OB at 23 weeks if they would resuscitate, she said, "Oh, absolutely. I just got back from a conference and met a 23-weeker who's an OB now." I was so inspired by that! 

MrsAmk, is dilated bowel the same as echogenic, i.e does it indicate that there is a blockage that may require surgery after LO is born? We are all here for you hon x


----------



## Hollynesss

It definitely snuck up quickly! We're all so close to 3rd tri now, it's crazy!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My hospital considers vday at 23 weeks as long as the baby is measuring okay. But they can not handle a baby that young so if you come in at 23 weeks plus you get transferred to Madison.


----------



## Eltjuh

I can't believe we're talking V-day already! It feels like it's ages away yet, but then I remember that I'm almost 22 weeks already! 

It's gone so quick the past couple of weeks!


----------



## dimmu

23 weeks today so just one week until V day for me! :)

I feel like the second trimester is going slowly though.. I suppose it's the longest trimester as the third one is only 12 weeks and you get a head start with the first trimester, or at least I was 4 weeks or so when I got my BFP. I'm already lurking on the third trimester forum and feeling jealous of everyone who's there officially, can't help myself... :haha:


----------



## Babylove100

Yay V day is here!!! So happy. My app told me I only have 16 weeks to go now....eeeeek, that doesn't seem that long!!!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Woohoo!!! 

My doctor's office considers 27 weeks the start of 3rd tri.


----------



## MelliPaige

22 weeks! I'm starting to wonder about my baby's name spelling.. I really don't know if I like it Bryce. Brice is the original spelling but I don't want him correcting people all his life..thoughts?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like it more with a y. I've corrected people on how to say or spell my name my whole life. It's not a huge deal to me and I like being unique, there aren't a bunch of Katrina's running around. :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Cowgirl07 said:


> I like it more with a y. I've corrected people on how to say or spell my name my whole life. It's not a huge deal to me and I like being unique, there aren't a bunch of Katrina's running around. :)

So have I and I'm Melanie. I usually get melonie or melony..or melody


----------



## Hollynesss

I like Bryce, but either way I think it looks perfectly pronounceable! I would say Brice the same way without hesitation. I'm always surprised every time someone says "so is that Holly with an -ie or a -y? I've only met one Hollie in my life!


----------



## Eltjuh

I think Bryce looks better than Brice.... but it's upto you ofcourse! 

I'm still not 100% on whether I want to call her Hayley-Joan Boukje or Hayley Joan Boukje. Hubby likes the hyphenated one (Hayley-Joan) but I think we'll probably end up just calling her Hayley all the time anyway, so I don't really see the point. Though I do think it looks better.... :dohh:

My eldest boy is called Jamie Lucas - but we call him Lucas, and we always have to explain to people that his 'official' name is Jamie Lucas, but we call him Lucas. :dohh:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Eltjuh, both of my kids go by their middle names too :) I think it's neat, it's a family tradition in my husband's family. New baby girl is going to go by her middle name as well!


----------



## Joccy

MelliPaige said:


> 22 weeks! I'm starting to wonder about my baby's name spelling.. I really don't know if I like it Bryce. Brice is the original spelling but I don't want him correcting people all his life..thoughts?

I think it would be hard to avoid a name that doesn't have to be clarified in their life unless you pick a very common name. : /


----------



## SCgirl

I actually hated going by my middle name, so I refuse to do it to my kids even though my husband suggests it... I know for some it's no big deal, but I hated always correcting teachers, doctors offices, having every name on my resume and having to explain in job interviews and correct new co workers, and it was a gigantic hassle when I wanted to change my name after getting married- I wanted to drop my first name and add his but SS won't let you do that anymore- requires background checks and court orders and costs hundreds- so I ended up just adding his name giving me four names... And I still have the first name I don't go by!!

I'm not angry with my parents at all for it- just really hate the hassle. If it's what y'all feel comfortable doing, go for it! Just wanted to share my personal experience :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm from Holland and over there is totally normal to have a different 'middle name' or 'christian name' (we call it a christening name over there) to your actual first name.... Mine is Ellen Johanna, but my actual first name is Ella. No one calls me Ellen Johanna, it's just my 'official' name I guess - it's on my passport etc. Over here in the UK at the doctors and in hospital etc they all call me Ellen, because they think that's my name, I tend to just go with it :haha: My mum's christian/middle name is Johanna, but her first name is Ans, not even remotely like her christian/middle name. 

For our eldest we only went with Jamie Lucas cause I like the name Jamie (it's my husband's name) but hubby think it's a girl's name..... he always hated his name. So I wasn't allowed to pick it as a first name, but Lucas Jamie just didn't sound right, so we swapped it around. 

Our 2nd however, is a lot easier... just Logan.... :haha:


----------



## MelliPaige

I like names simpler too. A lot of people I know go by there middle name but I just think it's a lot simpler to call them by their first name and give them the name you'll call them. I love Leo's name but a lot of people told me it's too nicknamy and wanted me to give him a full name and use Leo as a nickname..I didn't really see the point since he would go by Leo so Leo it was (and my smart 2 year old can spell his name out loud)

Brice's name had a lot of opinions too..everybody thinks I should go with Bryce but I can't stand the y in it. It looks so odd to me but I love it Brice. It just fits better to me. IOf I had heard the name for the first time I would spell it Brice. I think I'll go with Brice. I asked on another website and they said they've heard it both ways and both ways are normal. I just really feel like this is his name like with Leo


----------



## Hollynesss

Everyone has an opinion on names, but in the end, it is your baby and your choice :D 9 times out of 10 the name you pick ends up suiting your LO so well that nobody even thinks twice about it after a while. 

The spelling Brice definitely isn't weird! I've only known one person with that name and it was spelled with a Y, so that is just what I'm used to seeing. I would pronounce it the same either way, and I don't think he'll have an issue with it in the future. Its a lovely name! :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Hollynesss said:


> Everyone has an opinion on names, but in the end, it is your baby and your choice :D 9 times out of 10 the name you pick ends up suiting your LO so well that nobody even thinks twice about it after a while.
> 
> The spelling Brice definitely isn't weird! I've only known one person with that name and it was spelled with a Y, so that is just what I'm used to seeing. I would pronounce it the same either way, and I don't think he'll have an issue with it in the future. Its a lovely name! :thumbup:

I was just about to say something like that...... Who really cares how you spell it or what you call your child. It's your decision and really nothing to do with anyone else :flower:


----------



## dimmu

We still haven't got any names picked for the baby, really can't come to an agreement on this. DD1 had her name by now, but OH always loved the name we chose for her and I didn't mind it so it was a no brainer.


----------



## Hollynesss

Happy Easter to all who celebrate! :flower: I hope everyone is doing fabulous! :D


----------



## Miss Bellum

Happy Easter everyone hope you all have a lovey time x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Happy Easter to everyone as well! 

On a less festive note, anyone else feeling totally miserable yet? My sleep has gotten so horrible, I barely sleep now and I spend the whole day working very hard to drag myself out of chairs and off the couch in order to do things.


----------



## MelliPaige

WantsALittle1 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone as well!
> 
> On a less festive note, anyone else feeling totally miserable yet? My sleep has gotten so horrible, I barely sleep now and I spend the whole day working very hard to drag myself out of chairs and off the couch in order to do things.

Yes. I am completely miserable. I never got this way with my first. 


Happy Easter, everyone, from my little cutie!!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1459123578054.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laughingduck

Happy Easter everyone :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Happy Easter gorgeous ladies :) next year we will have 8 month olds for the Easter bunny to visit!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah me, Not feeling too great either, especially the past 2 days or so. Had a great day out with my boys and hubby on Friday and then Saturday I had these weird crampy feelings in my bump. I was also reeeaaallly tired, so I spent most of the day in bed, just resting. Ended up calling the maternity triage (again) to just make sure the cramping wasn't anything to be worried about. They said it's probably just stretching, which apparently tends to get worse the more babies you have..... :shrug: Yesterday I was still feeling a bit sore (probably from the cramps the day before) today I'm ok, but still not great. I just can't motivate myself to do anything!!


----------



## frangi33

Hope everyone is well! This whole pregnancy lark is getting a lot more real now. Has anyone start to think about hospital bags?


----------



## Hollynesss

I've been reading up on what to bring to the hospital and stuff! We are doing the maternity suite tour this weekend (it was the only Saturday tour they had before my due date!) and my baby shower is in 3 weeks :happydance:


----------



## MelliPaige

Last time I brought it but didn't use anything but the Grammy panties and each of us a coming home outfit haha everything else was useless. 
I'm still gonna take my big one but I'm not packing nearly as much this time around, but last time I got lots to take home.


----------



## Hollynesss

I know I'll end up packing way too much, lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I said that after the first one... I won't take as much..... I still did  Good thing aswell, cause the first sleepsuit we tried on him didn't fit, as he was smaller than his brother! We brought a few different sizes. And I'm still glad I did.

All I'm gonna say is: make sure to bring plenty of maternity pads  And something to entertain yourselves, in case you're getting induced or it's a long slow labour.... My first was really long and we were so bored the first night, even though we brought Yahtzee :haha: And with my second my contractions had stopped when we got to the hospital, but we had to stay anyway cause they were gonna induce me because my waters had gone the day before. So we played Yahtzee again :haha: And did lots of walking around and bought me a puzzlebook etc :winkwink:


----------



## MelliPaige

Eltjuh said:


> I said that after the first one... I won't take as much..... I still did  Good thing aswell, cause the first sleepsuit we tried on him didn't fit, as he was smaller than his brother! We brought a few different sizes. And I'm still glad I did.
> 
> All I'm gonna say is: make sure to bring plenty of maternity pads  And something to entertain yourselves, in case you're getting induced or it's a long slow labour.... My first was really long and we were so bored the first night, even though we brought Yahtzee :haha: And with my second my contractions had stopped when we got to the hospital, but we had to stay anyway cause they were gonna induce me because my waters had gone the day before. So we played Yahtzee again :haha: And did lots of walking around and bought me a puzzlebook etc :winkwink:


The hospital I'm going to provides everything, pads, diapers and wipes, everything for baby including clothes (we were given a small box of cute clothes to take home)
Mwah underwear (but I'd rather the cotton granny panties) and all washing stuff I needed. I didn't even get into my bag until I needed clothes for myself and the baby. I can't do pain meds at all though so I slept nearly the whole time on ibuprofen 800s haha. My cousin kept telling me if I needed something stronger they'd give me loratab but I couldn't even keep my eyes open on those meds so I kept telling her no haha. They even had a laundry service there that would wash the clothes I came in with..all completely covered, I paid for nothing. I might still bring extra cute outfits for baby for cute pictures but I really don't think we will need much more.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah, they don't do that in the hospital here in the UK. You get nothing.... not even formula for the baby if you don't breastfeed (I think..... I've breastfed both times so not 100% sure)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ohh all this hospital bag talk is making me nervous! I have been advised to have mine done by 30 weeks as it's twins so I am really going to have to make a list. The one thing I am going to take this time that I didn't last time is LOADS LOADS LOADS of maternity pads. And also a formula starter pack in case of breast feeding woes. Two things I wish I had taken last time :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Thet provide formula here by the cases, I breastfeed too and they asked if I wanted to formula feed and I told them no and they gave me free samples just in case almost with little marbles to show how big a new baby's belly is up to about a month old so the baby didn't get overfed. The breastfeeding specialist gave me those marbles too. 
I'm in the states though.


----------



## Carlinator

Hi all, I've missed catching up here. Just so much going on trying to complete school, and house projects!

I'm having to start my senior project, and we are starting to get baby things, and just have to fix up the nursery. I feel like time is just flying by too fast! I wanted to enjoy my 2nd trimester, and go on camping vacation with hubby! Needless to say, we haven't done that, lol.

What was that facebook group you all were mentioning a while back, lol? Maybe it would be easier to keep up on there, haha.


----------



## dimmu

Carlinator sounds like you have a lot going on! I feel like the time is dragging, this second trimester has been very slow. Just can't wait to finish working and starting my maternity leave.

Sadly it does appear this monthly pregnancy group is the quietest of them all these days.:( Not so good for those of us who don't like spending time on Facebook.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm on both just been busy and uneventful lately. :) 
I have my hospital tour next weekend


----------



## Miss Bellum

I'm still here too, just not a lot to report at the moment!


----------



## RedButterfly

Still here too. Not much to report either. Had midwife Thursday just gone. I'm measuring almost 3 weeks ahead. Got my 4d scan on Wednesday. Other than that, not much else going on!


----------



## dimmu

I have my glucose test next week, not much else to report.

Is anyone planning to take any classes during the third trimester? I did a course on hypnobirthing with DD1 but for me it was waste of money unfortunately so not doing it this time. I've signed up for an NCT refresher course but it will only go ahead if enough people sign up. The hospital/NHS doesn't really offer anything that useful unless you're a first time mum.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm still around too! Just mainly reading, not saying a lot. :flower:


----------



## WantsALittle1

I'm around, just totally miserable and not wanting to be a downer, so not saying much, haha :)

My posts would all be things like, 'I didn't sleep at all last night' and other lame stuff. Trying so hard to be positive but frankly I'm just depressed at how much time I have left in this pregnancy. All the physical ailments are pretty unbearable sometimes! I am on beta blockers now to try to control my tachycardia but the meds aren't doing anything, so I still get near black-outs a couple times every day.

I have been advised not to get pregnant again, which is fine because we had planned a tubal ligation during this C-section anyway, but to hear my doctor say it, knowing that for some reason my body just wasn't built to be pregnant, I feel like I've failed somehow. Argh!

But on a happier note, anyone wanna share pictures of outfits and baby stuff they've bought? I went shopping last weekend, and getting a bunch of cute baby girl clothes lifted my spirits a bit!


----------



## Eltjuh

Shopping for girl clothes is the best!!! :happydance: I love it!! 
Don't think I have any pictures of it anymore though - and it's all stuffed away in a drawer that's so full it can't open without taking the drawer on top of it out :haha: (it's not that much really, the drawer is just not very deep)


----------



## Eltjuh

Found some pictures on my phone....
 



Attached Files:







mms_img-996933009.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6









mms_img2142045660.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5









Screenshot_2016-04-04-15-17-50.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









Screenshot_2016-04-04-15-17-41.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm still here, but I'd be a downer too. 
I'm always so tired even though I sleep pretty much all night and the front of my belly hurts..I pretty much never want to do anything. My husband surprised me while I napped yesterday and cleaned my house so I feel a little better today about that. He's really been my superman. Or shower broke and he fixed it, mowed our huge lawn, and cleaned up our house. I love him! I feel guilty I haven't been more helpful though.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm tired but other then that no complaints. I haven't bought any outfits yet, I've been gifted a few.


----------



## Hollynesss

Charlotte is gathering up quite a collection of stuff! One of the boxes is the dresser and one is the crib, we just have to put it together. We also have a swing, bouncer, sleeper, stroller and carseat :) Baby shower is next weekend. I'm excited to see what else we get!


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still here too....also suffering as well now, my back is killing me beyond belief! By the end of the day I just want to cry it hurts so much :cry:

Here's a pic of our nursery so far and his cupboard (sorry I can only upload one pic at a time!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Babylove100

And here's his cupboard.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh I think i forgot to comment in your journal but i love that room babylove :) 

Super cute clothes eltjuh; i love that cloud dress !!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

RedButterfly said:


> Still here too. Not much to report either. Had midwife Thursday just gone. I'm measuring almost 3 weeks ahead. Got my 4d scan on Wednesday. Other than that, not much else going on!

Blimey 3 weeks ! I have a 4d scan booked for this weekend ! :) come back and share some pics ?! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Bea

Also here! I wanted to come by and check how everybody was doing.

Things here are good. I was in Central America over Christmas so have spent the last three months being monitored for signs of microcephaly and Zika complications, which has not been much fun and has definitely made me hide away a little more. 

We had our third growth scan (I have them every 4 weeks through to the end of pregnancy) this morning and although we're not out of the woods yet, little girl is looking strong and healthy and growing like a weed by all accounts. Blood tests have also come back negative for antibodies which is good. Right now the crippling heartburn and the tailbone pain and the exhaustion seem totally unimportant. I'll take it over and over again if it means she's ok. Although having said that, I was a total moaning misery yesterday :)

I'm about to head off to Italy and then London for a kind of babymoon and then we're pretty much at the end of the second trimester which is crazy to me. Then it's nurseries, glucose tests, childbirth classes, oh and the small matter of getting married to look forward to. 

Sending you and your bumps lots of love x


----------



## RedButterfly

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Still here too. Not much to report either. Had midwife Thursday just gone. I'm measuring almost 3 weeks ahead. Got my 4d scan on Wednesday. Other than that, not much else going on!
> 
> Blimey 3 weeks ! I have a 4d scan booked for this weekend ! :) come back and share some pics ?! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know! I've never measured ahead with my other children so was a bit of a shock! Will do if little lady decides to cooperate and show her face.


----------



## laughingduck

Hey girls, I hope everyone is doing well! I have to admit I have not been on here as much since the facebook group started, I just find it so much easier to keep up on there. That being said, for those who aren't in facebook, Joccy is getting toggher a gift exchange. So if anyone is interested you can message her or check out the facebook group :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Wow Miss Bea, sounds like you have been through so much. Were you bitten by a mosquito while down there, or are they doing all the testing/monitoring merely because you traveled to South America?

RedButterfly and RhiRhi, so exciting about the scans, hope they give you some great pics!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I didn't even know there was a f.b group ... haha. Oops.


----------



## DandJ

I would love to partake in the Gift Exchange, but unfortunately I have a lot of stuff going on (remodeling our house, putting it on the market to sell next week, finding a new place, etc) that funds are limited and not knowing what our address will be to receive gifts! Sorry ladies :( 

Biggest worry is we don't sell our home and find a new place in time before the baby arrives. Ahhhh! :wacko:


----------



## laughingduck

DandJ said:


> I would love to partake in the Gift Exchange, but unfortunately I have a lot of stuff going on (remodeling our house, putting it on the market to sell next week, finding a new place, etc) that funds are limited and not knowing what our address will be to receive gifts! Sorry ladies :(
> 
> Biggest worry is we don't sell our home and find a new place in time before the baby arrives. Ahhhh! :wacko:

We sold our house and moved while pregnant with DD. Moving etc is so stressful while pregnant! Take it easy and I hope you find a new home soon :)


----------



## laughingduck

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I didn't even know there was a f.b group ... haha. Oops.


Haha ya it was started a while back but if you werent actively on here at the time you may have missed it! If you (or anyone else) wants to join you can message me your facebook page and I can add you as a friend and then add you to the group.


----------



## DandJ

laughingduck said:


> We sold our house and moved while pregnant with DD. Moving etc is so stressful while pregnant! Take it easy and I hope you find a new home soon :)

Thank you! Moving in general is sucky - I can't imagine with a newborn!


----------



## SCgirl

I'm still around too- getting nervous as 30w approaches bc that's when I was put on bedrest last pregnancy (pre-e), but so far my bp has been fine! I'm having horrible SPD pain- esp pushing grocery carts, strollers, or walking around carrying DS on one hip (he's 23lbs but only 15mo so still needs to be carried a lot!)
Also BH contractions like to show themselves anytime I try to be productive - even just washing dishes or going up the stairs... But trying to stay as active as my body will allow while I can!


----------



## karry1412

Hey all! Sorry I haven't been around much. Just been either busy or completely exhausted! :sleep:

How is everyone doing? Isn't it crazy to think that it's April already, next month is May & the following month is June & we'll be starting to have announcements in the group!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Laaaaaame, I failed the 1 hour GTT by FOUR points. I had to take an early GTT at 12 weeks because I had insulin resistance pre-pregnancy, and I failed that 1 hour as well, but passed the 3 hour no problem. I'm hoping I'll also pass this 3 hour no problem!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no :( 
I have another asymptotic uti. I felt off the last few days and had protein in my urine a week ago so my dr had me come in yesterday and another uti. :( oh well they caught it is the main thing.


----------



## karry1412

Hollynesss said:


> Laaaaaame, I failed the 1 hour GTT by FOUR points. I had to take an early GTT at 12 weeks because I had insulin resistance pre-pregnancy, and I failed that 1 hour as well, but passed the 3 hour no problem. I'm hoping I'll also pass this 3 hour no problem!

That really sucks!! Hope you pass the three hour one. GD is no fun!



Cowgirl07 said:


> Oh no :(
> I have another asymptotic uti. I felt off the last few days and had protein in my urine a week ago so my dr had me come in yesterday and another uti. :( oh well they caught it is the main thing.

Exactly. Hope you're all better soon x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollyness, bummer about the 1 hour test, and cowgirl, sorry to hear about the UTI. I am prone to UTIs and tend to get them every pregnancy. Glad they caught it, and I hope the antibiotics aren't too rough. I hate taking antibiotics, blegh


----------



## Eltjuh

Just found out this morning Lucas has chicken pox..... Guessing Logan will have it soon - if he hasn't caught it already, haven't checked yet tbh, plus it can be a while before the spots show.... Great timing, since they were supposed to go back to school on monday and Logan is supposed to start nursery on wednesday.... :dohh: I was looking forward to going swimming with Logan on monday again aswell!! :( 

At least I should be fine, since I had it as a child, so shouldn't have any problems for baby.


----------



## Hollynesss

Oh no, poor babies! I hope it passes quickly! :flower:


----------



## chelsealynnb

I don't post here much but I wanted to give a quick update! My placenta previa resolved itself, but at that ultrasound last month, they said that the baby's stomach was "on the large side of normal" so I have another ultrasound Monday (the 11th) to check on that. I'll be relieved when that's done. Tomorrow is my glucose test, blah! I'll post pictures of my ultrasound Monday after it's done and give another update. Also, is there a facebook group for this July group? My son is 13 months old and we have a facebook group for the March 2015 babies.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes there is a group just pm me, holly, joccy and we will add you as a friend then add you to the group.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. 

Not a lot to report here, all going well and fairly quietly. 

SCGirl - Hope all your bp continues to behave. Sounds pretty uncomfortable, hope you dont end up on bedrest 

Karry - Its amazing how the time is flying

Hollyness - How frustrating - Hope you pass the next one

Cowgirl - Hope the uti clears quickly 

Eltjuh - Oh no hope they are all better soon 

Chelsea - Glad all is going well.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow sure is quiet here. Hope everyone is doing well I'm starving but have my Gd test in two hours. So no more food before then. 
Still haven't touched the nursery really and my shower is this weekend.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello everyone! I hope you're all well!

Cowgirl I hope your GD went well. I was sooooo hungry during mine, I ate so much when I got home! 

Nothing much to report here! Babies are both growing perfectly, I feel okay, just tired and slightly stressed trying to get everything sorted and organised as I've been told they won't let me go past 38 week! So I may not have a July baby! So just madly trying to go through all of my lists making sure we have everything just in case they make an appearance at 36 weeks or something!


----------



## dimmu

Hello!
It has been very quiet here indeed.
Cowgirl hope the glucose test went ok, I had mine a couple of weeks ago and it wasn't that bad.

Wannabmummy glad to hear things are well with you too and the babies are both thriving.

Nothing much to report here either, the baby is doing well and very active. Unfortunately she's still lying transverse and it's getting increasingly uncomfortable for me, especially when she's stretching. But of course the main thing is that she's doing well. Fingers crossed she'll turn soon.


----------



## Hollynesss

I hope all of the ladies that had GTTs today did well! 

Glad to hear everyone's babies are doing well :flower:

I have a growth scan on Friday to measure love bug since my fundal height is measuring 3 weeks ahead. I'm not too worried since she's been measuring right on target or a few days behind, so I don't think she's suddenly 3 weeks ahead. 

I've been feeling some 3rd tri discomfort, including breathing difficulty. My theory is that since I'm short, baby girl has nowhere to go but all up in my rib cage, so my lungs are started to get squished.


----------



## Eltjuh

Definitely more quiet in here since the FB group, but that tends to be the case. I think most of us find it easier as we're on FB anyway :winkwink:

I booked our 4D scan for this Saturday :happydance: Can't wait! I'll be 28+2. We had one with our first and I was just under 24 weeks then, so this baby will probably be a little chunkier :haha: I'm so excited for it though! And will definitely have them double check that she is definitely a girl :haha: I know it was really clear on the 20wk scan, but I can't help but worry she's gonna come out a boy. I think I'd be pretty upset! (especially seeing as we got rid of all our boy clothes and bought cute pink ones!!) 
My husband knows I've got a surprise for him on Saturday, but he doesn't know it's a 4D scan - the scan he got me as a mother's day gift. I'm sort of using it as an anniversary gift though as that's on Sunday. I wanted to book the scan for the Sunday but couldn't, think they're closed on Sundays.

Also, my little boy Logan (our 2nd) has chicken pox. Lucas had it at the end of the easter holiday, but it was a very mild case - half his class wasn't there on the first day of school after the holiday because they all had it! So I was expecting Logan to get it. And ofcourse, just as I thought: maybe he won't get it, because he hasn't got any spots yet........ he broke out in spots! And A LOT worse than Lucas's were! Hoping they'll be scabbed by Saturday so he can come to the scan aswell, but I've got some babysitting options lined up in case they haven't. Luckily he seems perfectly fine regardless of his spots!


----------



## MrsAmk

dimmu said:


> Hello!
> It has been very quiet here indeed.
> Cowgirl hope the glucose test went ok, I had mine a couple of weeks ago and it wasn't that bad.
> 
> Wannabmummy glad to hear things are well with you too and the babies are both thriving.
> 
> Nothing much to report here either, the baby is doing well and very active. Unfortunately she's still lying transverse and it's getting increasingly uncomfortable for me, especially when she's stretching. But of course the main thing is that she's doing well. Fingers crossed she'll turn soon.

What does a transvew baby feel like? I think mine nay be now...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Dr thinks my baby is traverse she only kicks or hits the sides of my lower belly. Nothing high really. She said she felt low when checking fundal height today. 
No results yet dr had to deliver a baby today so hopefully I get them tomorrow. They checked iron too.


----------



## dimmu

MrsAmk said:


> dimmu said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> It has been very quiet here indeed.
> Cowgirl hope the glucose test went ok, I had mine a couple of weeks ago and it wasn't that bad.
> 
> Wannabmummy glad to hear things are well with you too and the babies are both thriving.
> 
> Nothing much to report here either, the baby is doing well and very active. Unfortunately she's still lying transverse and it's getting increasingly uncomfortable for me, especially when she's stretching. But of course the main thing is that she's doing well. Fingers crossed she'll turn soon.
> 
> What does a transvew baby feel like? I think mine nay be now...Click to expand...

I can quite often feel a little hard lump a couple of inches right from my belly button, I *think* that's the baby's shoulder. I can't feel her head but the midwife could feel it near my ribs, I think she's sort of curled inwards. She's breech/transverse so her bottom is around my bladder, and I feel most of the kicking on my left side. Whenever she hiccups I feel these little jerky motions around my pubic bone, it's kind of weird. The sensation isn't as strong as it was with DD1 who was head down at this point and I felt the hiccups much higher up. I can also feel and see when she stretches as this big lump appears on my right side and my belly gets all lopsided, I assume she's arching her back or something. 

It's getting quite painful now, my tummy feels quite achey especially where her shoulder is and it hurts to walk as I get this stitch like pain on my right after a few minutes. 

I really really hope she turns soon, got myself a birthing ball last weekend to try and encourage her to turn.


----------



## Hollynesss

Do your husbands/significant others go to all/most of your appointments? Tell me if I'm overreacting here. I have a growth ultrasound tomorrow. My husband has the day off of work, so I was excited that he would be able to come to the appointment. He said that he kind of just wants to relax tomorrow, and asked if he had to come. I was kind of upset by this! There is only so much men can do to participate in pregnancy, and this is one of them. I don't ask him to come to the appointments where they just measure fundal height and heartbeat, but ultrasound appointments are important. 

What do you think, would you be upset?


----------



## Cowgirl07

My husband hasn't missed a single appt or ultrasound since we started ivf. I love that he goes because I sometimes for get to ask questions and such. 
I have a cold. Dh has had it for 4-5 days. I'm all stuffed up and coughing on occasion. It made me a bit short of breath yesterday. Ugh I hope it goes soon


----------



## dimmu

My husband doesn't. He came to the 12 week scan but forgot to book the time off for the 20 week scan so I went by myself. I was a bit annoyed about that as he just forgot. He would have wanted to be there but not really for himself but for my sake. He's not really that interested in the whole pregnancy thing, no talking to the bump etc. but it doesn't bother me. He was the same when I was pregnant with DD but he's a brilliant and very hands-on dad to her and I know he does his bonding once the baby is born. 

In fact I have been surprised to see some husbands/partners accompanying their wives even to things like the glucose test when I've been to the hospital, it didn't even occur to me to ask him to come along when I had mine.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Cowgirl that's amazing, I wish DH could come to any of my appointments. He was only able to make it to the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. This is mostly because he is new at his job and has very little vacation or sick time, and is saving up what little he has for the birth. I'll be having a C-section, so I will need him to be home for two weeks caring for the other kiddos. 

dimmu it's been similar for us. DH doesn't really connect or interact with 'the bump,' it all gels for him when the baby arrives. Before birth, it's really just that his wife is pregnant and whiny, haha. But from the moment of birth onward, he's wrapped around their little fingers! I'm quite the same actually. Even though I feel movements and see things on the ultrasound that are happening in my belly, it doesn't really feel real, and I don't feel myself getting bonded or attached, until I am holding my kiddos in my arms. Then it all comes like a flood!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Dh has a ton of sick time to use before May 12 so he figures this is a good reason to use it. My dr asks for the guys to come, but he probably won't come as much when they switch to bi monthly and weekly. My glucose test and such are at my monthly appts.


----------



## Babylove100

My Dh came to all the apps in the beginning but hasnt been to last few now, I think he felt a bit like a spare part, bless. He doesn't really connect with my bump either so I'm hoping he will do all his bonding when baby arrives! For now I think he's just scared sh!tless! :haha:


----------



## Hollynesss

I don't ask my husband to come to the routine ones, but I really want him there if they find something on ultrasound that is concerning. I would hate to have to deal with that alone. I was just annoyed because he has the day off and doesn't want to come because he'd rather relax. I don't have that option, why should it just be the woman who has to deal with the inconveniences that pregnancy brings?

He's definitely not disinterested, don't get me wrong. Every day he asks how she's doing and he loves feeling her kick. I'm just disappointed that he has a chance to see her and doesn't want to.


----------



## RedButterfly

My husband comes to all my appointments, except my midwife ones as they're at home as I'm having a home birth. But only cause he has no choice! He's the one that drives so has to take me! But I don't think he would miss them anyway. He loves talking to my bump and touching it.


----------



## Eltjuh

My husband only comes to scans.... If I were to have any more scans he might try and get time off, but I've never had more than 2 scans with the boys so I don't think I'll be getting any more. 
He's been to the odd routine midwife appointment, but only because he happened to have the day off and I like it when he comes with me (regardless of where I go) - I just like the company. But sometimes if he asks if I want him to come I'll just say it's upto him and it's gonna be nothing interesting anyway.... 

We've got our 4D scan on Saturday! I'm sooo excited! I kept thinking it was Friday today aswell (and Thursday yesterday). 2 more sleeps!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

It has been very quiet in here lately! Hope you are all doing well. 

Hollyness - My OH always likes to come to appointments, especially for scans and would be gutted if he missed one. I would be really upset if he decided staying at home was more important than coming with me. I dont blame you at all for being upset. 

Eltjuh - Hope you get some lovely picture from the scan.


----------



## MelliPaige

My DH is very involved, also, but he is fascinated in healthcare and likes watching all the processes..He thought watching or son be born was "awesome" and especially liked the cord and placenta.


----------



## WantsALittle1

How's everyone? 

It's been a crazy few weeks for me--they've tried several meds to get my tachycardia under control, and I haven't been able to tolerate any of the meds yet due to side effects. I'm also contracting regularly now (3 mins apart during my NST last Thursday) but I can't take Procardia because it makes my pulse go really high! Luckily the contractions are not dilating me, but they are painful. I'm stuck, basically unable to treat either the tachycardia or contractions because I am not tolerating the meds for either. This means I am unable to stand up now without getting severely out of breath, and without my pulse skyrocketing. I'm also dealing with painful contractions all day long. It is making it so hard to chase around 2 toddlers all day! 

I am finding it so hard to enjoy even a second of this pregnancy anymore because of how ill I am :( So hard to think about the fact that there are 7 more weeks of this to go... :cry:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wants a little I'm so sorry. :( will they let you go to 40 weeks? Or have you deliver at 37.


----------



## MelliPaige

Hope you feel better soon :( 

I'm doing fine over here, just regular pregnancy woes. I can't believe we are all so close to our babies arriving.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Cowgirl07 said:


> Wants a little I'm so sorry. :( will they let you go to 40 weeks? Or have you deliver at 37.

I'm scheduled for 39 weeks, July 1, but my OB said that if I'm having symptoms at 38, they can deliver then. So there is a little bit of hope for getting my breathing and normal heart function back a little sooner, and of saving my C-section scar the stress of constant contractions. I do still have to make it until then, just wish I could take one of these meds to fix things without the side effects interfering!

But onto happier things, what are your birth plans Melli and Cowgirl? Are your nurseries and supplies all prepped?


----------



## MelliPaige

Not completely ready yet but getting close!
I almost have my bags packed, hoping for another spontaneous labor because they like to induce around here. I'm drinking my red raspberry leaf tea and walking a little more trying to get ready for labor. I'm a little scared top because everyone I know is going into labor early, it's really weird!


----------



## laughingduck

WantsALittle1 that sounds really tough Im sorry you are going through that. And two toddlers to chase around on top of it! I hope the next few weeks speed by for you and you can get some rest. 

Im drinking red raspberry leaf too Melli. I did my first and apparently did "remarkable" in the pushing stage (midwife let me read my doctors notes from back then). I think a lot of it has to do with the rrl tea! Im just doing a cup a day for now, as I am just 30 weeks, but am going to ask my midwife when I should work up to 3 cups when I see her this week. 

I havent done a nursery as he will be in our bedroom the first 6 months anyway (possibly longer). Once he is ready for his own room we are going to change the guest room into a room for him, but wanted to keep it as a guest room for now as we will likely have a lot of family visiting after he is born! I was nesting though so I made a little playroom for my daughter and new baby. There's a rocking chair in there for baby and me until he is old enough to crawl around and explore :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Very similar with us laughingduck regarding LO's sleeping quarters. We don't have a nursery set up, just a little corner for her in our bedroom with a bassinet and changing table. We have to convert our music room to her bedroom and I was supposed to do it during the pregnancy but haha, no way that was ever going to happen! So my plan is to tackle this monumental room conversion task when it's time for her to have her own room when she's 6 months old.


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles, WantsaLittle1! That sounds really rough to have to deal with :( Hoping all the best for you over the coming weeks!

Our nursery is almost done. My husband just has to put together the dresser and the glider, but he'll probably do that next weekend. I'm eager to get her clothes put away! Other than that, everything is pretty much ready to go. I haven't started on a hospital bag or anything yet.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Our nursery is getting there, our crib isn't up yet but the pack and play is. The dresser and changing table are coming in today. 
No bags are packed. Dh I guess has started his. He had two pillows and a blanket we took the birthing class in a bag. I did order a robe and have to wash my comfy socks. So when that's done I think I will start my bag. Baby won't need much as the hospital supplies nearly everything. I will pack a few diapers and wipes, a take home outfit or two and some blankets. So our bags will probably be combined.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollynesss & Cowgirl, I haven't started my hospital bag either. For some reason I feel like I won't be able to do that until I hit the 37-week mark. I feel like if I do it now, my brain will think I'm delivering soon, and then the time until delivery will drag even more haha. Great that you all are making progress on your nurseries!

As far as supplies go, we're ready because we have lots of leftovers from the two older kiddos. But one thing I'm stuck on is whether to get a Miracle Blanket this time around. I'm very nervous about swaddling after this new research has come out saying that swaddling is linked to increased SIDS risk. We relied heavily on swaddling to calm both of our other babies--in fact they became totally swaddle addicted and had to be weaned off with a Zipadee-Zip. We used an Angelcare movement monitor for both, and were planning on doing it with new baby girl as well, but I think even with the Angelcare I will be afraid to swaddle now. I am thinking of getting one of the new monitors like the Owlet or the Sproutling. I'm just not sure how I feel about wireless waves around my newborn, which is why I still really like the Angelcare mattress pad model. Not sure what to do!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My birth plan as of now is get baby here safely. I'd prefer no drugs and to labor in the whirlpool some of the time. But to be honest I do not want to get stuck on a plan.


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm the same way, Katrina. At childbirth class they mentioned birth plans and my husband got wide-eyed and said "do we have one?!?" :rofl: I told him my only requirements are no episiotomy (my hospital doesn't do these anymore anyway unless absolutely medically necessary) and no pitocin if possible. Other than that, just get my love bug here safe!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah my hospital doesn't do them either unless it's a dire emergency and at that point I don't care. My nurse said she has only seen it done once and it was a that or section thing. I have friends who got so hung up on the plan they say they had horrible birth experiences because it didn't go as plan. To me I spent so long getting here using an epidural is no where near as bad as thinking you will never have children.


----------



## Hollynesss

Very well said! :hugs:


----------



## WantsALittle1

I have just a couple things in my very general plan. This time around, I plan to use a clear drape rather than the standard blue drape during the C-section. I was really freaked out when the hospital presented this option to me, but I surprised myself and said yes. At the moment baby girl is coming out of the incision, they will drop the blue sheet and I will be able to see the whole thing happen through the clear sheet. Only DH has ever been able to witness that actual moment of emergence, so if I don't pass out, I want to witness it too. My hospital also supports skin to skin immediately after vitals have been established following the surgery, so I plan to do that this time around too. That means my arms won't be strapped down, and I believe the heart monitors get placed on the back instead of on the chest, so there is plenty of room for baby to snuggle on my chest. That's really all that's in my plan, but it gives me something to look forward to because both will be new experiences for me!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. 

Wantingalittleone - so sorry this pregnancy is so rough. Its difficult at the best of times, let alone when you are trying to run round after little ones. Hope you can get a delivery at 38 weeks. 

Probably much easier to change the room after the birth.

Mellipage - I cant believe how quickly the births are approaching either! 

I really should get round to packing a bag, I got caught out last time and dont want another last minute panic! 

I never really got the hang of swaddling. I havent really looked into the research but it sounds like you know how to safely swaddle a lo. 


Laughingduck - your playroom sounds great. We are going to keep lo in our room for the first year and then move her into our LG room so not bothering with a nursery. We may set up a spare room as a play room for them both too. 

Hollyness, sound you are pretty on top of things. 

Cowgirl - Its great your hospital supplies everything the baby needs. Over here, they usually dont provide anything although in an emergency they can provide a few bits and bobs. 

I agree with not having a plan. I think it is much easier to go with the flow. So long as lo comes out safely I'm not bothered how it happens really.


----------



## laughingduck

Im so glad Im not the only one without a birth plan lol. I know I would like to give birth at home this time (I live in Canada where this is covered by the government along with a two highly trained midwifes to be present, dopplers, resuscitation ventilators, anti-hemorrhage drugs etc etc like a hospital). I'd like to have a water birth too. That being said if anything feels off, or the midwife suspects anything is off, I will get transferred to the hopsital and am ok with that too. I also just got a hypnobirthing book and am going to try to use that for pain relief. I'm going to request the midwives bring entonox (gas and air) in case I need it, but never used it with my first. I just like knowing I have SOMETHING available for pain relief, it makes me feel more relaxed. Everything else I would like, the midwives do anyway (no episiotomy, allowed to eat and drink freely, low lighting, delayed cord clamping, skin-to-skin immediately following birth etc). I agree that birth plans can sometimes set mothers up for a feeling of disappointment. If I have to go to hospital I will just accept that, even if it is just because I need an epidural because I wimp out and decide I can't handle the pain lol.


----------



## laughingduck

Wantsalittle1, if I recall, the swaddling only increases chances of SIDS once they learn to roll. I could be wrong there so double check, but pretty sure it was more of a don't swaddle them if there is a chance they can roll and suffocate. I remember seeing that if you keep them in your bedroom the first 6 months the chances of SIDS goes down too.


----------



## MelliPaige

There's a Facebook study going around saying selling causes an increased risk for sids if you place them on their stomach or side haha

Leo hated being swaddled, he would cry and kick until he was unswaddled, so I'm still a newbie. I do have some swaddlebe swaddlers, so that might make that easier though.


----------



## MrsAmk

Anyone else experiencing early labor signs?


----------



## laughingduck

MelliPaige said:


> There's a Facebook study going around saying selling causes an increased risk for sids if you place them on their stomach or side haha
> 
> Leo hated being swaddled, he would cry and kick until he was unswaddled, so I'm still a newbie. I do have some swaddlebe swaddlers, so that might make that easier though.

Did you get swaddling autocorrected to selling?

With my daughter I used swaddle blankets but dont think I did it right. I got a few different types to try this time though. Hoping for a better sleeper this time around :)


----------



## Hollynesss

No labor signs yet! Just some braxton hicks, and baby girl is head down.


----------



## MelliPaige

laughingduck said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> There's a Facebook study going around saying selling causes an increased risk for sids if you place them on their stomach or side haha
> 
> Leo hated being swaddled, he would cry and kick until he was unswaddled, so I'm still a newbie. I do have some swaddlebe swaddlers, so that might make that easier though.
> 
> Did you get swaddling autocorrected to selling?
> 
> With my daughter I used swaddle blankets but dont think I did it right. I got a few different types to try this time though. Hoping for a better sleeper this time around :)Click to expand...


Yes, yes I did haha


----------



## SCgirl

Is everyone still pregnant? Hope so! I think a few should be nearing full-term?

I'm just thrilled that I'm not on bedrest yet, and have no signs of protein (so no pre-e), although my bp has been jumping up and down again. (I was put on bedrest at 30w1d last time)

Been having BH contractions for months now- but they're definitely increasing. I have horrible SPD pain (I can sit or lay down and feel like I'm being stabbed with a knife), and my right hip and lower back are making it difficult to do normal things. Baby is head down, and a week ago they were estimating 3.5lbs. (I take that with a grain of salt- I was told DS was over 7lbs at 35w- he was born at 37 and was under 6lbs!)

We were supposed to get a 39w c-section date at 30w... but were told we couldn't because the doc is fairly certain we won't make it that far.

Hope y'all are well :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Still pregnant here! 32 weeks today and up 22 lbs. belly measures spot on. I am having some positioning pain or something. I thought I had a uti and the dr said nope she is just laying low enough to irritate my bladder and make things sensitive. Other then that I feel good. 
I am so glad we didn't have any micro preemies in the group and everyone is still chugging along.


----------



## MelliPaige

No baby here! I have a foot sticking out by my belly button to prove it haha. 31 weeks..baby is so low down I have a feeling we won't be waiting the full 40 weeks either, although I do think he will be full term. He's very low and I have a lot of pressure all the time. This pregnancy is a lot different than with DS1


----------



## Hollynesss

Full term has now been changed to 39 weeks. It seems so far away! Im excited to see who will be the first in our group to deliver :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Which is interesting, I wonder if they will let people go more then a week over now. Because they say it shouldn't be beyond 40 and 6. I'm a person that think due dates are weird. I know people who deliver at 36-37 weeks and the babies come out more then ready at 8lbs and completely healthy. My friend was induced at 42 had a hard labor and her baby was 7lbs even, and they didn't think she was quite ready yet. I live in the Amish area some of them go to 42-43 weeks. 
That being said my dr projects I will go early. She is going on vacation the end of July but said I shouldn't worry she should be here before then. Ivf combined with my family history leans towards a 36-38 week delivery.


----------



## MelliPaige

My old doctor told me he would induce me at 41 weekswith my first, if we got that far I was going to refuse (also part of the reason I'm going to a new doctor,) thankfully I went into labor on my own before it became an issue. 

My doctor still classifies 37 weeks as full term, so that's what I was calling full term..funny how fast things change!


----------



## Hollynesss

From what I've read, 37-42 weeks is "term," but 37-38 is early term, 39-40 is full term, and 41-42 is late term. Really I think they did that to bring down the number of elective c-sections because you're more likely to go into labor naturally if you go to at least 39 weeks.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still pregnant too! 33+1 today :thumbup: my midwife classes 37 weeks as full term still too, my due date is 6th but I've totally convinced myself he will arrive on 5th! Just a feeling I have so we shall see!


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha I'll probably go over 40 weeks again. So definitely no baby here. No braxton hicks as far as I can tell, never really felt them with the other 2 either, so maybe I just don't know what they feel like haha. 
I'm hoping she'll come earlier, but probably won't with our family history! :dohh:

31 weeks today, up almost 29lbs. Can't wait to get through the next 5 weeks as then we'll be able to do little things to get ready, like washing the clothes and packing my hospital bag etc. I STILL don't feel like I'm having a baby! :shrug: it's weird! 

Visited my friend who had her baby last week and it was so weird holding him and imagining myself with a baby again soon! He was born 9lbs 3oz but he looked tiny! I don't get how he supposedly weighed that much. :shrug:

Feel like I shouldn't be wishing time away because it's my last (planned) pregnancy and I feel like I should be enjoying it more. It's not like I'm wanting it over with because I'm uncomfortable or anything like that, I like being pregnant. But I don't even really feel pregnant, it's weird! Can't wait to meet my little girl though!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

34 weeks and just had my midwife appointment today. Head is wayy down which means nothing but it's still encouraging. 

Fully expect to go to 42 weeks. Which is standard for me. Have put on 4kg since booking app. Which seems low but still a few weeks to booom haha


----------



## WantsALittle1

33 weeks tomorrow and baby is still here but I had to be hospitalized last night to stop contractions that were 2 minutes apart. Luckily they were non-productive and IV fluids did the trick! I'm probably in for a full 6 more weeks of this. I contracted with DS for a full month and he wasn't even thinking about budging!

Anyone else have an LGA little one? This little lady was 97th percentile at her last growth scan :wacko:


----------



## SCgirl

WantsALittle1 said:


> Anyone else have an LGA little one? This little lady was 97th percentile at her last growth scan :wacko:

When I had a 30w ultrasound, the tech measured the head and said "wow- do you have big babies?" I had to laugh because DS was born under 6lbs... apparently the head was measuring close to 34 weeks.

Then she got silent as she measured the abdomen- it was almost 2 weeks behind.

Then the leg bone length was right on to the day.

I know the measurements are off at this point (they way overestimated DS size!), so I wasn't worried- neither was the doc. Apparently all of those averaged together made around 52%- so right on target! haha

DS was short, very slim, and had a huge head the first few months (I think at his 1 month visit he was 0.1% for length with 94% head circumference!) - now all of the measurements are together in the 70%.


----------



## Eltjuh

My friend who just had her baby last week kept having growth scans because the babies head measured big, at one point he was off the scale! But I saw him yesterday and held him and his head didn't seem any bigger than any other baby's head to me.... Apparently he measured 37cm circumference when he was born though, so that's quite big, but you wouldn't be able to tell if you looked at him.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Still pregnant here too! I delivered early first time at 36 weeks and lo was a tiny 5lb 7 (and breech). I am prepared to go either way this time, either really early or really late.


----------



## frangi33

Still here and plenty of time to go! 

I have no idea how much weight I've put on, I think mw will weigh me at the 36 weeks and then I will know how much damage the ice cream has done! 

Baby has gone head down this week which is causing havoc with the spd. I don't feel huge at all yet but my bump is super stretched and it's all baby. I just can't imagine him having any more room!


----------



## SCgirl

I've been in the hospital a day and a half now because my bp jumped up ("only" 160s/90s) while at the OB's office... i tried to explain that the numbers were fine at home, and that's just what my body does in pregnancy, but no luck- they wanted me admitted. So I've had 1 of 2 steroid shots, taken the 24 hr protein test (all blood tests and ultrasound were totally fine), and just waiting on results and the second dose to be administered... so we're fine and i'm frustrated haha- hopefully out tomorrow!! (BP has been 130s/70s- sometimes lower- since I've been here. of course.)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oh no SCgirl so sorry to hear what you're going through. How often do you check BP at home? How was your standard (non-24-hour) urine protein? Glad your measurements have been lower since you got there. 

Something similar happened to me last week. BP was 140/80 at urgent care, pulse 137. I was dizzy, had a horrible headache, and blurred vision. Arrived at L&D and every test came back normal. BP was 128/72, pulse 100s. Some contractions but all vitals were normal. Always seems to happen to me!


----------



## MelliPaige

How frustrating, SCgirl, hopefully they let you go soon!

We had or 32 week ultrasound today and baby boy is healthy, they estimate him to be 4lbs 9 oz and think he will be between seven and seven and a half pounds at 40 weeks! That's bigger than Leo was but im hoping he has a little more fat on him than Leo did anyway!
I got some pictures but he was covering his fave the whole time..I uploaded most of them to Facebook but bnb hates me so I'll only upload the one I think is the sweetest here :)
 



Attached Files:







20160525_164511.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MelliPaige

Bnb turned it sideways, if you're wondering what the heck is going on


----------



## Babylove100

Oh look at his little cheeks!! Cute! Glad all is well :thumbup:

My little munchkin was estimated 4lb15oz at 32+6, and just discovered his femur is in the 95th centile, looks like he's gonna be tall!!


----------



## frangi33

Gorgeous melli x


----------



## MelliPaige

Disclaimer: Me and baby are perfectly fine!

Those on facebook already know, but wanted to update here a little more in depth. We had a little bit of a scare last night. What started out as braxton hicks contractions got regular, closer together, and strong. I tried laying down, sitting up, walking, emptying my bladder, drinking water, but they kept on coming. I HATE THE HOSPITAL SO MUCH and didnt want to go but i couldn't do anything to stop them and they were getting stronger, i timed them and was having one about every five minutes..after half an hour of timing i finally decided to go. We got there and i got settled in, they found brice's heartrate right away and he was doing perfect so that set my mind at ease. after a while of monitoring contractions they deemed them not braxton hicks and checked me, i was dilated to 1 and they did some kind of test to determine preterm labor (came back negative this morning, apparently its extremely accurate and means i likely wont go into labor the next 2 weeks :happydance:) and gave me some kind of shot that stopped the contractions, and a stupid iv of fluids that left me bruised in 2 places. They kept me overnight and said if there wasnt any cervical change in the morning i could go home. They checked this morning and im still dilated to 1, but thats normal, and sent me home.

we had to bring leo with because it was around 1am when we left and his usual babysitter takes medicine at night that leaves her incapable of watching him. We're home and exhausted and resting. DH took some paid leave for the day and stayed home to take care of me. they said to stay in bed for the day but if i dont feel anymore than 4 contractions an hour, then after today there are no restrictions on my movement or anything..im feeling some contractions but they are more like braxton hicks again.

i think what started it was at the ultrasound yesterday she tried really hard to get him to move his hand out from in front of his face, it didnt hurt or feel like she was doing to much at the time but now it feels like a bruise in that spot so im thinking she aggravated my uterus or something if thats possible? Anyway, we are home and fine now.


----------



## SCgirl

we're back home as well- my bp was totally fine in the hospital (avg 125/61), and the protein in my urine was below the measurable amount... i tried to tell them this would happen! haha- hoping to avoid the hospital for at least another 5 weeks! (At 32w3d, they're guestimated her to be 4lbs14oz- 1lb1oz less than her brother born at 37w2!)


----------



## Miss Bellum

How worrying! Glad to hear you and your little ones are both doing ok xx


----------



## Cowgirl07

Woke up this morning nauseous and having cramps. Called the dr and they told me to stay home, cool and drink plenty. I had a bunch of water and went back to bed. Feeling better now. But I think I scared dh. 
Hope everyone has a nice three day weekend. I work Monday. :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Cowgirl glad you're feeling better. And now for my UTI PSA, this morning I woke to reduced fetal movement and contractions. Went into L&D and turns out I have a UTI. I had no typical UTI symptoms, just contractions 2-3 minutes apart. I never would have known about the UTI if I hadn't gone in.

I mention this because I know that nausea and cramps/contractions can both be signs of UTI in pregnant women. UTIs often don't show up the same in us as they do in non-pregnant women. Just wanted to mention it so it could be on your radar!


----------



## frangi33

Thanks wantsalittle1 glad you got it sorted


----------



## Hollynesss

Any Sparklers give birth yet?!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Still pregnant!


----------



## MelliPaige

Still pregnant but according to the fb group we have one coming in a few days!


----------



## Eltjuh

I was just thinking: I'm surprised no one has had their baby yet! Can't be much longer now though!!


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still pregnant. I am so ready to not be now though!!! :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

No baby here either! I'm surprised no one has had one yet too


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Going for my final appt today and should have a section or induction date by this evening! And it should be next week!


----------



## DandJ

I have a scheduled induction date for this coming Monday! Might be a c-section due to my pre-e and the fact she was transversed few days ago but now head down.... :shrug:


----------



## Hollynesss

Jill, you may be our first!!


----------



## frangi33

I've got ages yet.:(

I find myself constantly on labour watch though, lol its tiring. Every time i wipe on the toilet its like a lottery lucky dip to see if i get any mucus plug lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

Can we update the first post as people have their babies?? The first 2 are here!!!! :happydance: Like maybe just put baby's name and d.o.b. behind the username and duedate.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

There are babies been born !? where ?! haha


----------



## Hollynesss

I can definitely do that!


----------



## Hollynesss

We've got 2 sparklers so far! See the front page for updates! :thumbup:


----------



## laughingduck

Congrats DandJ and Tash!! :crib::crib::happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's skipping the line! I'm due in June ... oi haha. 
Seriously though congratulations =)


----------



## RedButterfly

Congratulations!


----------



## Hollynesss

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> That's skipping the line! I'm due in June ... oi haha.
> Seriously though congratulations =)

:rofl:


----------



## MelliPaige

We've got 2 babies on the Facebook group! 
I'll let them update!


----------



## frangi33

Happy nearly 2000 posts ladies and congratulations to our two first sparklers! 

Boy does it seem real now!


----------



## SCgirl

Anyone else totally procrastinating? I've already been in the hospital once (month ago) for bp issues, and had 2x a week visits since, but it still doesn't feel real! I don't feel in any kind of hurry to pack my bag, clean the house, etc. we have a crib ready to go, diapers and changi table up, and car seat ready to go, but... It seems so far away! (Hopefully a few more weeks at least haha)


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, hope everyone's doing well! I'm 38 weeks today and so ready to meet the little fella now! I've def been doing a lot of nesting so hoping it's a good sign and he's planning on making an appearance in the near future!!!x


----------



## Eltjuh

Just did some of the last shopping for my hospital bag and for baby things. Just need to get my maternity pads, breastpads and toiletries. 
Got my bed mats to put on the mattress just in case my water breaks :haha: 
Walking around town is getting a little uncomfortable now! It was so hot everywhere!! And then there's the pressure right under my bump! Definitely starting to feel that now when walking!! 
I'm hoping she'll come early, but not counting on it!


----------



## Hollynesss

I am suuuuper uncomfortable at this point, but hanging in there! I made "padsicles" last week (giant maxi pads covered in aloe and witch hazel and then frozen to put on lady bits while I'm recovering :thumbup: Thank you, Pinterest!) and my mom and I made some freezer meals, so pretty well set!


----------



## Babylove100

Tomorrows job is making freezer meals, me and my mum went shopping for everything yesterday! My fridge has never looked so full :haha:. 

I've got the maternity mats too, I made the bed yesterday but it wasn't until I'd finished I realised I forgot to put one down :dohh: I'll have to put one on later! 

I can't believe it's July next week!!!!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Hollynesss said:


> I am suuuuper uncomfortable at this point, but hanging in there! I made "padsicles" last week (giant maxi pads covered in aloe and witch hazel and then frozen to put on lady bits while I'm recovering :thumbup: Thank you, Pinterest!) and my mom and I made some freezer meals, so pretty well set!

Oooooh the padsicles sound like a fab idea! I can just see DHs face if he found them in the freezer :rofl:


----------



## Hollynesss

:haha:

The maternity pads are a great idea!


----------



## RedButterfly

My birthing pool got delivered this morning :happydance:


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm very uncomfortable. It hurts to walk and move and I get painful contractions every night that leave my bump so sore i cant move. I'm very emotional today so that's probably most of it but I really can't wait for this baby to get here.

My insurance covered an electric medela double breast pump and that arrived today so that's good.


----------



## frangi33

Boo to being so uncomfortable melli but yay to getting the breast pump thats awesome!


----------



## Eltjuh

Finished packing my bag this morning and sorted out our changing unit which was stacked with lots of baby bits, like the moses basket and the travel cot part of the pram and a jumperoo etc. 

Can't believe it's go time soon! 36 weeks today!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well. Cant believe its 36 weeks already! Starting to get a bit uncomfortable now especially when walking. I have managed to get my hospital bag packed as I dont want a repeat performance of packing whilst in labour! Next week when LG is at nursery I hope to start cooking and freezing some meals.


----------



## MelliPaige

I finally got mine packed, too. I can't believe it's been 36 weeks either! 


I lost a big chunk of plug after a big round of painful contractions last night..looks like things are heading in the right direction..so the passion is at least worth it :)

I have my doctor appointment tomorrow and then I start getting them weekly..they said they are gonna start checking me and at first I was gonna decline, but now I think I'm curious enough to let them go ahead and do it.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ooo Melli how exciting about the plug. Hoping things start moving for you next week!

AFM, after three days of high BP readings, my C-section was moved up from next Friday to tomorrow. So we should be meeting baby girl tomorrow. At this point they don't think it's pre-e because I have only trace protein in my urine. 

Quite nervous about the C-section, but at the moment I'm most nervous about the BP. On Tuesday I had two high readings at clinic and got sent to the hospital. My BP settled while at the hospital so they sent me home. Then, I had to take DD to the pediatrician yesterday for an earache and when I got there, I suddenly couldn't see anything on my right--there were dancing shapes and flashing lights everywhere, I was out of breath, and the right half of my vision was blinded. The pediatric nurse told me to sit down, took my BP, and it was 160/90. I hurried upstairs to my OB office, they then got a 142/80 reading and sent me to the hospital for bloodwork and more BP monitoring. Once again the BP settled as soon as I was in hospital. But the decision was made, since that was my second day in a row of high BPs, and because of the visual changes caused by the high BP, to potentially move my delivery up to 38 weeks. Went in to clinic again today and BP was 142/90 so the C-section was definitively moved up, and I was formally diagnosed with gestational hypertension. I'm to stop eating anything after midnight tonight, and DH and I were told to report to the hospital at 5:30am.

I'm excited but mostly very scared as I feel nauseous, jittery, strong heart palpitations, shortness of breath, and have a horrible headache and blurred vision, but the midwives reassured me that I will survive the night at home as long as I remain on bedrest. They are comfortable saying that because every time I get to the hospital and into the bed, my BP seems to settle. So that's where we are, a night of bed rest and then meeting baby tomorrow.


----------



## SCgirl

@WantsALittle1 your BP issues sound like mine- but I've had issues for quite a few weeks and it hasn't turned into pre-e this time around! At my appt on Tuesday, it was up to 164/100 (I had rushed there and was carrying around a toddler), and after 40 min in a recliner (for the NST), it went "down" to 148/90. So for now they still have my C-section scheduled for 39+4 (hahahaha we'll see if I even get that far). But I have gest hypertension too, went in the hospital for monitoring a month ago where my BPs were fine while I was in doing nothing, and since then I've been having 2x weekly visits for NSTs and BPPs.
My OB asked if I wanted to be on bedrest while I was in the hospital, since apparently when it's for BP bedrest vs not bedrest doesn't change the outcome... soooo I said no since I have a toddler!

But meeting her tomorrow- that's so exciting! Good luck! :)


----------



## MelliPaige

How exciting to meet her tomorrow, WantsALittle1! I'm hoping it won't be long after I'm full term, I lost plug for about a week before I had #1 so it would be right on schedule!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck tomorrow! How exciting


----------



## Hollynesss

How scary, WantsaLittle1! Best of luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## WantsALittle1

SCGirl do you know why they are keeping you scheduled at 39+4? My OB was saying that ACOG allows delivery at 38 weeks for gestational hypertension. That's the only reason he was able to move the C-section up to tomorrow (and not yesterday when I had the scary labile BP spike), because I will be exactly 38 tomorrow.

Melli I really do hope the plug loss gets things going!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!

Thanks Cowgirl and Hollyness, I will try to update tomorrow!!!


----------



## SCgirl

WantsALittle1 said:


> SCGirl do you know why they are keeping you scheduled at 39+4? My OB was saying that ACOG allows delivery at 38 weeks for gestational hypertension. That's the only reason he was able to move the C-section up to tomorrow (and not yesterday when I had the scary labile BP spike), because I will be exactly 38 tomorrow!

I think they may be waiting for repeated crazy readings like that (I was told by 1 doc that if it was after 35 weeks and I had 160s/110s that didn't go down it would be go-time. They may also be waiting to see if I get pre-e again, but so far absolutely no protein! (I got it at 32w last time, and managed to avoid being induced until 37)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Good luck wantsalittleone, hope all goes well today xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Oooooh so exciting!! All the babies are starting to arrive!!! :happydance:
I'm getting a little jealous tbh! :winkwink: I'm probably gonna be waiting another 6 weeks, knowing my luck! 

Good luck Wantsalittle1!! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## frangi33

Good luck wantsalittle1, did you manage to sleep ok?


----------



## WantsALittle1

frangi33 said:


> Good luck wantsalittle1, did you manage to sleep ok?

Haha two hours. Slept from 10pm-11pm, watched several episodes of The Office, slept again from 1am-2am, and been up since then :/

We leave in an hour for the hospital though, so at least that is coming sort of soon!


----------



## Hollynesss

Thinking of you today!!! So much good luck to you!


----------



## frangi33

Bless you, I would be exactly the same. Good luck! X


----------



## WantsALittle1

She's here!

Our beautiful Baby H arrived after a very smooth C-section at 8:35am this morning. She weighs 8lb 7oz. She is already latching and we've had lots of skin to skin. We are so delighted with our darling princess!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Cowgirl07

Aww congrats! Babies are coming like crazy now.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congratulations WantsALittle1!!x


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats!!! She's beautiful!!!

Currently in labor with my little Love Bug!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Hollynesss said:


> Congrats!!! She's beautiful!!!
> 
> Currently in labor with my little Love Bug!!!

So exciting! Lots of luck lovely!!x


----------



## frangi33

Oh wow wantsalittle1 shes amazing congratulations! 

Holly woo hoo gl honey x


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oooo Hollynesss best of luck and hoping you meet your LO soon!!!


----------



## Hollynesss

Copied and pasted from my prego journal. Here's how this morning played out:

Went in for appointment, had the ultrasound, all looked perfect! Got hooked up to the NST, baby girl was perfect. Dr came in and did the cervical check (holy effing OUCH, btw!). She stood up, looked at the contractions printout, turned to the nurse and said "take her off the NST right now!" then WALKED OUT. My husband and I looked at each other like "wtf was THAT?!", the nurse made a comment like "ooh, she found something!" then she unhooked me. After 10 agonizing minutes the doctor came back in and said "so here's the deal, you're 4cm dilated, you're contracting, you're having this baby today!" 

That was a very stressful 10 minutes! So my husband goes home to get the baby bag and my mom while I head over here. I'm bleeding like crazy from the cervical check, the mucus plug comes out in one big, bloody glob when I go to give a urine sample, and then the nurse hooked me up to the NST monitor. I was having contractions every 5 minutes, but I felt NOTHING!! The doctor came in and checked my cervix (that hurts so much, omfg) and broke my water. They then started me on pitocin, which initially I didn't want, but with the pre-e scare and my BP still being kinda high they want her here sooner rather than later. 

So anyway, got the epidural, now we wait! So far I have felt no pain other than the cervical checks :shrug: I somehow dilated to 4cm without feeling it! What I thought were BH were not BH!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollynesss wow! What a day it's been! I do hope things progress quickly for you.


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## MelliPaige

Hollyness I'm so excited for you!


I'm still dilated to 1 so my contractions aren't doing anything..just intense BH I suppose..I'll never know when I'm in labor :haha: I'm on to weekly appointments now.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Melli I was stuck at 1 cm forever with DS, so I feel for you! Glad you are on to weekly appointments--are you getting NSTs and if so, are the contrx registering on the monitor?


----------



## Hollynesss

How are you feeling, Wants? How is baby H??


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hollynesss said:


> How are you feeling, Wants? How is baby H??

Feeling great actually. I've already been up to walk around twice so far, BPs are normal, pulse is normal. The incision pain is not bad, and the meds seem to be doing a good job!

The only challenge at the moment is getting baby girl to feed. She latches and falls asleep, or simply refuses to latch at all haha. Hoping she'll soon realize that she NEEDS to eat.

Things moving along for you, or still at 4 cm? x


----------



## Hollynesss

Was at 6cm 2 hours ago. Next check will be soon!

Glad you're doing so well!! I hope baby figures out the whole feeding thing :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ooo 6 cm!! Are you feeling the contrx strongly now, or do they still feel mild like BHs?


----------



## Hollynesss

8cm 100% effaced! Strong contractions now! Sooo happy I got the epidural!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oh wow, your little lady is going to be here any time now!!!!! Hope the pushing goes by quickly!


----------



## SCgirl

I'm impressed that y'all are updating with all that's going on! :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Wantsalittle1!!! 

And good luck Hollynesss, she should be here soon!


----------



## WantsALittle1

SCgirl for me it's a way to pass the time in the hospital haha! Congrats on 37 weeks!


----------



## Hollynesss

My beautiful Charlotte Olivia, born at 3:43am today, June 25th, weighing 6lb7oz, 19 3/4 inches long <3 Labor was great and pain-free, but pushing took 2.5 hours and was quite exhausting! Overall a great experience! She is perfect and is doing awesomely well!


----------



## Babylove100

Congratulations Holly! Charlotte is gorgeous!x


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Holly she is gorgeous! Congratulations and way to go, mama!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congratulations Holly she is lovely xx


----------



## SCgirl

Well, my bp went insane yesterday (170/111), so we went to the hospital and were told that we're having a baby (apparently I was just starting to be pre-eclamptic too). So baby girl was born via c-section at 37w0d weighing a tiny 5lb8oz!


----------



## Hollynesss

Oh wow! Sorry that her entrance was so intense, but congratulations!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow how crazy! Congrats though.


----------



## SCgirl

Thanks :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Hollynesss and SCgirl!!! :happydance:

Can't believe how many babies have come out to say hello already!!! 

Feel like it'll be ages yet until my little girl will be here! I'm kinda hoping for friday - 1st July, as it's my the 15th anniversary of my sister passing away and she's gonna be named after her, so it would be really nice, but I doubt it very much! haha


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

blimey congrats !! 

I'm still waiting ! and i'm due tomorrow !! aaaaaaaaa


----------



## RedButterfly

Look at all her hair!

I'm hoping to last until my due date as this little lady is due the same date as when my first baby was due (16 July but I lost her).


----------



## Babylove100

Wow congratulations SCgirl!!! 

So many babies already born! Crazy!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Aww so cute! 
My baby isn't due for two weeks but I feel like she is never coming. :) today is my sisters birthday and I was hoping maybe today but I don't think so.


----------



## Hollynesss

Don't forget...I was dilated to 4cm and having contractions and didn't feel or notice a dang thing! :haha: Your body could be getting nice and ready as we speak :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Congrats SCgirl! Glad to hear your baby girl arrived safely. She is just lovely!!! 

Hope you are feeling better--it sounds like they were able to catch the pre-e before it got too bad. Are your BPs starting to normalize? How is the rest of your recovery going? 

x


----------



## Miss Bellum

wow that was intense! Congratulations, she is lovely xx


----------



## MelliPaige

SCgirl, That must have been so scary! I'm glad they caught it and she arrived safely, though. She's adorable!


----------



## Cowgirl07

How is everyone doing? My appt today was pretty boring. Nothing exciting happening here


----------



## frangi33

No excitement here, I'm not due for ages. Who is due next or booked for cs next?


----------



## Babylove100

I'm 39 weeks today and hoping he shows up soon! So impatient to meet him now!!!


----------



## frangi33

Wow baby love not long then! Have you had any hints that labour could start soon?


----------



## Babylove100

I've been feeling pretty crampy the last couple of days, I hope it's a sign he's on his way!! :thumbup:


----------



## WantsALittle1

FXed for everyone that these signs turn into something!

Hollynesss, thanks for keeping the front page for our group updated with births despite all you've got going on! x


----------



## RedButterfly

Babylove100 said:


> I've been feeling pretty crampy the last couple of days, I hope it's a sign he's on his way!! :thumbup:

You're not the only one feeling cramps. Feels like I'm about to start my period.


----------



## MelliPaige

Probably not next, but I'm full term today. 
Eating pineapple and walking as much as this hip will let me! Let all the old wives tales about labor begin!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm due today.... and nada =(


----------



## Babylove100

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm due today.... and nada =(

Hope your little girl doesn't make you wait too long Rhi!!!


----------



## frangi33

Is anyone going to try stimulation with tje breast pump to bring on labour? I've heard its effective but you have to do it for at least an hour x


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I will not try that. My dr said they say it can help, but she said unless your dilated already and effaced it can cause some distress. I'll stick to walking, bouncing and such.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Nothing to report here either. 37 weeks tomorrow so a while to go yet. I am hoping this one stays put for a few more weeks, I'm not ready yet!


----------



## laughingduck

Happy July everyon! This is the month many of us will get to meet our babies! Some of us already have!! I hope everyone is feeling well :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ready to have this baby now!! 

Never felt so ready/uncomfortable this early with my boys! 
I am symptom spotting like crazy and I know it's silly cause both my boys were late and I know I should probably count on her being late too! 
I just can't wait now!


----------



## Babylove100

I got excited last night as was having some serious back ache and period pains, with a burning tightening sensation, when I went to bed, but they didn't really go anywhere *sigh*. Really hope this baby boy makes his arrival soon! I'm more than ready!!!!!

Hope everyone's doing well. :flower:


----------



## MelliPaige

I had a doctor appointment yesterday and I'm dilated to 2! I bounced on my ball yesterday to try and get baby in a better position and of my hip and out caused some serious contractions! I would have done it longer but we aren't ready for him yet lol

We really need to finish everything up! Which is just cleaning up some and changing his crib sheet again


----------



## Cowgirl07

No baby here yet. It's a holiday weekend so hopefully we get the rest of the house cleaned up and make a big shopping list so we don't have to worry about food shopping


----------



## SCgirl

Any new babies since the 2nd?


----------



## Hollynesss

Not since the 2nd! We had a July 1st baby :)


----------



## dimmu

I had my baby girl on Monday the 4th. Everything went perfectly, the labour was very quick and easy. I woke up with contractions at 4.30 am and she was born at 10 am in a birthing pool at the hospital. Very different from the 34 hour labour with DD1! She was born a bit earlier than we expected so haven't even picked her name yet. Everyone keeps asking but we can't come to an agreement with hubby.:( 
But the baby is doing very well which is the main thing.:)


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats Dimmu!


----------



## Babylove100

Congratulations Dimmu!!!

I'm still pregnant, 1 day overdue now. Have midwife today so will see what they say. Hope he arrives soon though!!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay! Congrats


----------



## laughingduck

Congrats Dimmu! Pics? :)

We don't have a name yet either, a couple possibilities but want to meet him first. My cousin took over a minth to oick out a name for her daughter, don't let people pressure you into picking one out until you kniw you have the right one!

How is everybody else feeling? Any signs of labour? I have absolutely no signs at all. I am not due until the 22nd though. With my first I started losing my plug almost 3 weeks before labour. I hardly feel as pregnant as I should, maybe I'll be going over with this one!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Congrats dimmu and GL on the name choosing! x


----------



## frangi33

Huge congratulations dimmu! Thats awesome. 

I dont feel ready or done yet so I'm guessing I will probably be one of the laat julys to have their baby!


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats dimmu!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congrats Dimmu x 

No signs here but not due until 21st so looks like I'm waiting it out with you Laughing Duck.


----------



## Cowgirl07

No signs here either! Dr said I might go over which wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Dimmu!!! :happydance:


Miss Bellum & laughingduck - I'm due 21st aswell, so I'll probably still be here waiting with you! 

Haven't really had any signs... Mw today, she said she was nicely engaged, but wrote in my notes 4/5th palpable, so that's not really engaged much at all.... :dohh: Though I've been having more pressure in the hip/butt area today so maybe she's digging down a little more now! 
My next appointment isn't until 41wks so I'm hoping today was my last appointment! :haha:


----------



## Babylove100

40+1 today.....hoping I don't make 40+2! Wishful thinking I bet :haha:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Babylove things can change in the matter of an hour, so hoping that's the case for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Hollynesss

We had two more births, but I'm not sure what their BnB names are!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Cowgirl how are you doing? Due in 2 days!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good I don't think little miss has any intrest in coming out yet. Just trying to keep busy so I don't get so impatient :) went to a cattle show yesterday and out to lunch today/


----------



## RedButterfly

Had midwife yesterday. Little lady has moved down even more and I have a stretch and sweep booked for next Tuesday if she hasn't made an appearance by then.


----------



## Babylove100

40+6, 2 sweeps and still pregnant :haha: I reckon I'll be for a while yet too!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Can't be THAT much longer anymore (unless you refuse induction) Babylove!! :happydance: Just one more week!

I've got 9 days to go, a friend just pointed out to me that my duedate is next week, which sounds much closer than 9 days! 
I'm majorly trying to spot labour though... every little feeling I'm like: oooh... what's that?? And then nothing happens...... Think I'll probably be here for a while yet! Hope not, but it's a good possibility!


----------



## Babylove100

Yep one way or another he should be here within a week!! Induction is on 18th. It's my birthday on Friday so a extra special birthday gift would be great too!!x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Babylove100 said:


> Yep one way or another he should be here within a week!! Induction is on 18th. It's my birthday on Friday so a extra special birthday gift would be great too!!x

Ooo hoping you get your LO for your birthday! This happened to a friend of mine. It runs in her family actually--her Mom and her Aunt both had a child who was born on the Mother's birthday. Then my friend's water broke the day before her birthday, and her son was born the next day :)


----------



## Carlinator

Hey all, I've been away for two whole months! I didn't forget about ya'll, just been so busy!

Technically due tomorrow, about to see my Ob today & see if I'm dilated at all. 

Have been having bloody show for a while and had a clot this morning, I've heard it can progress quickly after that so we'll see! No real contractions yet, just very uncomfortable! Lil boy will be coming any time now. 

Still stressed as ever...behind on my college work but if worst comes to worst I can take incompletes and put off graduation til Fall instead of August 5th. 

Otherwise we have the nursery all set up and car seat installed ad we are ready! Well, I could stand to do more shopping and cleaning but I guess I'll see what the Dr says today!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Carlinator so good to see you! Hoping you're dilated and things progress soon--all the bloody show stuff sounds very promising! x


----------



## Carlinator

I see you've had your baby at 38 weeks! Congrats!

No baby yet...still only dilated like 1cm :-/ With DD she was a week late & they still had to induce her! So I guess I just have stubborn babies that don't want to leave, haha! 

Hey, I'm not complaining. Getting caught up on my work and broke out the new steam cleaner today, lol. I love it so much I could do an infomercial on it: Will sanitize your floors! Windows! Detail the bathroom fixtures...

It'll be so nice to finally hold this baby when it's all said and done with. Still not sure if I'm going to try for a natural birth or not...I'll probably get the epidural though.


----------



## MelliPaige

Carlinator said:


> I see you've had your baby at 38 weeks! Congrats!
> 
> No baby yet...still only dilated like 1cm :-/ With DD she was a week late & they still had to induce her! So I guess I just have stubborn babies that don't want to leave, haha!
> 
> Hey, I'm not complaining. Getting caught up on my work and broke out the new steam cleaner today, lol. I love it so much I could do an infomercial on it: Will sanitize your floors! Windows! Detail the bathroom fixtures...
> 
> It'll be so nice to finally hold this baby when it's all said and done with. Still not sure if I'm going to try for a natural birth or not...I'll probably get the epidural though.

I love my mom's steamer! I need top get me one. 
I was adamant I was gonna go natural with my first but I got the epidural as soon as I could and plan on getting it this time, too. I thought I could do labor until my water broke, then I said NOPE


----------



## Hollynesss

Good to hear from you Carlinator! Sorry about the school stress, but great that you have a backup plan for graduation :thumbup:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Haha Carlinator I love our steam cleaner. I use it mainly for cat puke, but frankly every time the cat pukes I'm like...yeehaw, get to get out my steamer!


----------



## Carlinator

Still no baby boy...

I'm guessing either the 19th - full moon (first felt him kick on a full moon), 

Or the 23rd! DD's due date was 12/16 and she was born the 23rd. 

My original due date with this one was July 16th but they'd moved it to the 14th due to him measuring ahead earlier on, so, we will see!


----------



## Carlinator

And
Congrats on your bundle Holly!

Melli, I take it you're still waiting for this baby too?


----------



## Cowgirl07

They moved it by two days? Here they won't do it unless it's more then a week and a half. 
No baby here walked over three miles yesterday. Today we went to the fair and still nothing. But the fair food got the best of me my ankles a bit swollen.


----------



## MelliPaige

Carlinator said:


> And
> Congrats on your bundle Holly!
> 
> Melli, I take it you're still waiting for this baby too?

Yep, waiting not so patiently haha


----------



## Hollynesss

Thank you!! I can't wait until we all have cute baby pictures and birth stories to share :dance:

If anyone has an interest in reading my birth story, I wrote it all out in the first post in my parenting journal (link in my signature!) :)


----------



## Babylove100

I reckon I'll be pregnant forever at this rate!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MelliPaige

I had regular contractions last night..went to the hospital and I was dilated to 3, 80% effaced, and at a -2 station (which is progress from my last check) but they sent me home because I had no progress in 3 hours. I was still regularly contracting hard contractions, but they're all but gone again now. We will see what today brings, I guess.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Melli how frustrating! I hope things pick up again quickly for you!


----------



## MelliPaige

WantsALittle1 said:


> Melli how frustrating! I hope things pick up again quickly for you!

Letting ds nurse is causing big contractions and just lost another bunch of plug! Can barely feel the contractions when he's not nursing though. Hopefully the more plug loss is a good sign!


----------



## WantsALittle1

MelliPaige said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Melli how frustrating! I hope things pick up again quickly for you!
> 
> Letting ds nurse is causing big contractions and just lost another bunch of plug! Can barely feel the contractions when he's not nursing though. Hopefully the more plug loss is a good sign!Click to expand...

I think it's a great sign! You were already at 3cm and if plug is falling out, I think that's a pretty strong indicator that you've dilated more :)


----------



## MelliPaige

WantsALittle1 said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Melli how frustrating! I hope things pick up again quickly for you!
> 
> Letting ds nurse is causing big contractions and just lost another bunch of plug! Can barely feel the contractions when he's not nursing though. Hopefully the more plug loss is a good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's a great sign! You were already at 3cm and if plug is falling out, I think that's a pretty strong indicator that you've dilated more :)Click to expand...


Oh I sure hope so! :)


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi everyone, I'm due 25th but hoping lo will come early. Does anyone know if your bump has to drop to go into labour? Got told today my bump still looks high and feel real disheartened now as I was hoping to meet my baby anytime now &#128515; 
Congratulations to all who have their baby already and all the best to everyone due very soon &#128515;


----------



## Hollynesss

Hi Sophiejash! You can go into labor before baby drops. Every woman and every birth is different. Some dilate slowly over several weeks, and some don't dilate at all until labor starts.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I get told my baby is high everyday. But my dr said she is actually quite low. She feels her head for cervical checks. So no you do not need to drop, or could just be carrying different. Happy full term for tomorrow


----------



## Sophiejash

Thanks everyone, feel a little better now, midwife has been checking me and last Monday she said 4/5th engaged so think I've got to be more than that now so feeling hopeful of something soon. I'm definately carrying different to my daughter, but with her I carried everywhere, was huge and developed pre-e so ended up being induced. This time we're having a boy and I'm all at the front, no swelling or anything like with daughter so again just hoping they're remembering what I was like last time but this time is different X


----------



## Eltjuh

You don't need to drop before labour. Especially not if it's not your first. Apparently they can keep bobbing up and down. And from what I've read they don't engage fully until labour.
And even if you are fully engaged weeks before you're due it doesn't really tell you too much. You can still go overdue. Just like people who's baby isn't engaged can go into labour at any time.
And it's the same with dilation, some people walk around at 3cm for weeks and others go into labour fully closed. (Hence why over here in the UK they don't check for dilation until you're actually in labour getting regular contractions, or if you're having a sweep ofcourse)

I'm 39+4 today! Hoping for something today, cause I like the date (18/7/16) but I doubt anything will happen. Hope I won't go too far overdue though!


----------



## Sophiejash

Arhh you're just a few days ahead of me, I like the date today too, my daughter was born on the 18th so would be good if my son was too. My brother and I are both the 10th and I like it. Hope something happens for you soon. Thanks for the advise, I don't feel like anything is going to happen soon &#128542;


----------



## Carlinator

Wow crazy to see so many of us going late! Especially #2 babies - I didn't really expect this!

So I've been having a crampy feeling but still no real contractions, as per the fetal non-stress test at my ultrasound today. Fluid levels are still good & higher than they were a couple weeks ago - also surprising!

I see my OB Wednesday, and if nothings happening I'll schedule an induction for Saturday 23rd (9 days past due date). Dd was born December 23rd so it'll be neat if they shared the same day. Getting so tired of waiting! This boy is so active at night its rather painful! 

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Babylove100

Say hello to Baby Little (name still tbc) born 18 July at 11.19pm weighing 8lbs15oz!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Babylove congrats on your beautiful baby boy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats!


----------



## Sophiejash

Congratulations, he looks cuddly, so jealous, can't wait for our boy to arrive X


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats again babylove :)

Lost more plug this morning! At my appointment right now, I'm gonna ask for a sweep.


----------



## Carlinator

Adorable, big ol' baby boy, Babylove! Congrats!

Good luck Melli!


----------



## MelliPaige

They did a sweep and I'm contracting! He said I'm very favourable for labor and he wouldn't be surprised to see me tonight or tomorrow. 

My blood pressure shot up while I was there. They checked it a few times but it never went down so with my permission an induction was booked for Thursday! As much as I didn't want an induction I'm beyond excited to meet my baby boy :)


----------



## Sophiejash

Ooo exciting keep us posted. Think I'm going to be the last to have my baby ha ha x


----------



## Miss Bellum

congratulations babylove xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Good luck Meli, hope labour starts soon. 

Sophie - Nothing much happening here either!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Ooo Melli, can't wait for updates! Sorry to hear about your BP and sorry to hear about the induction but maybe it won't be necessary if the sweep worked! :)


----------



## Carlinator

Ooooo this is so exciting! Any news from anyone?

I'm going to my Dr in a couple hours to see if I'm dilated or if/when we will have to induce. I wanted to let baby wait til he's ready, but I don't think they'll let me wait much longer since I've been monitored closely for marginal cord insertion


----------



## Cowgirl07

Tried to do a sweep yesterday but she couldn't get to my cervix, baby was low but cervix was towards the back. She is sure I'm dilated though and thin. We set our induction though for Sunday. Dr thinks we might not make it that far. Had a u/s yesterday everything looks good baby is about 9lbs


----------



## frangi33

Ive got a growth scan booked for fri as baby quite lethargic and no growth in last 2 weeks. 

Tbh I blame it on this hot weather and him not having much room left! Constantly find myself labour spotting and im not due till 31st!


----------



## Carlinator

Good luck cowgirl & frangi! 

Crazy having to wait so long. Well, they're letting me wait for baby for now! Dr said since my non-stress test Monday was good that I can just come back Monday for another test, and guess they won't induce til I'm 42 weeks next Thursday as long as everythig stays good. Makes me a bit nervous! Really didn't think I'd go this long with #2!...kinda hope I go into labor on my own this weekend, even though my dr will be out of town til Sunday night...heard the other dr in the practice is cool so, eh!!


----------



## Eltjuh

It's my duedate today..... Doubt anything will happen though. Not feeling anything at all. Feeling slightly disappointed at the moment (eventhough I knew beforehand that she's probably gonna be late... my boys were.....) I know the day isn't over yet, but it's hard to remind myself that you don't need to feel anything special to go into labour..... :dohh:

I'm ready! Come on out little girl! Mummy wants to know what it's like to have a girly baby, all dressed in pink :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## frangi33

Ah! Eltjuh its gona be awesome! Not long now hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

Yep, definitely don't see it happening anymore today... Even if it was to start now it would be too long for her to be born tonight :winkwink:
True to family tradition :haha:


----------



## MelliPaige

After an intense 5.5 hours of labor, and only 4 minutes of pushing, my baby boy came screaming into this world. Hes only 4 hours old and already breastfed twice..He's a champ! 8 pounds 5.8 ounces and 20 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







20160721_155542.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats Melli!


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats meli


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congrats Meli xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!

Baby Faye was born after 1 hour 37 mins of labour. Only just made it in the pool to push her out. No pain relief. Another home birth. 7lb 15oz. Currently breastfeeding.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay congrats!


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats Red!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats red!


----------



## Hollynesss

We've had so many births recently! If I missed anyone on the first page, or if anyone knows anything about any of the ladies at the top of the list, please let me know! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Mellipaige and Redbutterfly!!! 

I've officially joined the overdue club today.... No surprise really in my family.... :dohh:


----------



## Sophiejash

I'm not on your front page. Just thought I'd mention it in case you wanted to add me. Baby boy due 25/7/16


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congrats Red


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yay, what a lovely outcome Red, congrats!!!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Checked the front, If you want to change it baby boy is named Brice William :)


----------



## Carlinator

Congrats Red & Melli!

Good luck to everyone else, especially us overdue mamas! I'm surprised they're letting me go this far, they have me as 41 weeks 1 day today. Will go in to see my Dr Monday for monitoring, and they'll likely induce Thursday if I don't go on my own by then - Dr says they hate to let anyone go over 42 weeks. But if baby boy can make it to next Saturday, he'd have the exact same bday as his daddy and that would be so cool!

Having light cramps but don't think it's much of anything :-/


----------



## Cowgirl07

Baby girl came last night at 758 after 20 hours of labor we had a section. We are both doing well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Congrats cowgirl, she is gorgeous! Hope everything is okay regarding the need for a section. Hope your recovery is going well too--best advice for a first section to make sure you get up and walk around as soon as they allow. It's so important to the recovery process!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Been walking around our room off and on all day. Sat in the chair awhile too. Soon I will be loosing my catheder and will be even more active. 
It was a bit of a shock going all the way to 10 cm and then having a section due to her turning but I'm doing okay.


----------



## Carlinator

Congrats cowgirl!

Guess those cramps were finally something! Ended up actually going to the store after my water had broken, not realizing that's what it was because it started as such a small amount, haha! Glad I trusted my instinct and went to the hospital later. Got my wish, he was born the 23rd! Full head of hair as I suspected due to heartburn (seriously it's over an inch long!). Guessed his weight exactly at 7 pounds 14 oz! 21 1/2 inches long. Crazy birth story, almost missed my window for the epidural because it took 5 hours to go from 1cm to 2 but then went super fast! I'll write a big thing about it later but sooooo tired right now. Labored all night until 9:05am.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats Carlinator!! Beautiful baby boy <3 What is his name?


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats!


----------



## Babylove100

Congratulations! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congratulations Cowgirl and Carlinator xx


----------



## Babylove100

Congratulations Cowgirl! Beautiful!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Carlinator congrats, he is just perfect!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm trying really hard not to get excited yet, but I think I just lost a bit of my plug...... Fingers crossed it's the start of something!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Eltjuh said:


> I'm trying really hard not to get excited yet, but I think I just lost a bit of my plug...... Fingers crossed it's the start of something!!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sophiejash

It's my due date, lets watch it come and go with no sign of baby! &#128542;


----------



## frangi33

Congrats cowgirl and carlinator


----------



## MelliPaige

My Brice William, 5 days old
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1469575443004.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frangi33

Any sign of anything eltjuh? Melli he's so handsome x


----------



## Sophiejash

Introducing Isaac David Baldwin born this morning at 12.51am after a very quick 2 1/2 hour labour. We are both doing well. I'm so in love x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congratulations Sophiejash, he is lovely xx


----------



## MelliPaige

Sophiejash he's adorable!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry I haven't updated yet.... Contractions started again around 6pm Tuesday night, my waters went around 12am when I went to bed and by 5.30am we were ready to go to the hospital. Got to the hospital around 6am and Hayley-Joan Boukje was born at 7.04am on Wednesday 27th July, weighing 8lb 5oz. The heaviest of my 3 babies, though born the earliest! 

She's doing great so far! Feeding really well and doing fine with sleeping too. The first night she'd wake up every time I put her down so we co-slept a little. But she's been fine since!
 



Attached Files:







13731671_10210126972348082_8635198468495830161_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7









13782152_10210126971028049_1560533778762061747_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5









13645275_10210126971308056_3334102552704264330_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congratulations! She is lovely xxx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Still no sign of anything happening here. Getting quite fed up now.


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## frangi33

Me too miss bellum, I'm with you x


----------



## WantsALittle1

Etljuh she is lovely, congrats!!!!

Miss bellum & frangi hope things start to happen for you!


----------



## Hollynesss

Anyone know anything about Rhi-Rhi, Jalilma, SCgirl or wanna_b_mummy?


----------



## Babylove100

Rhi had her baby girl a while ago but I can't remember the date. Not sure about the others.x

Hope everyone's doing well and congratulations on the most recent new arrivals!! :flower:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Shes here! 

Finally delivered 
*Baby Jones was born at 6:24am on Sunday 31 July, weighing 4.08kg (8lb 15½oz). 10 days overdue! 

Still didnt manage to get my water birth. Woke up at 4am feeling a bit uncomfortable then had a contraction. Had another at 4:45 and woke my oh to say I thought things were gearing up. Contractions speeded up very fast and I got to the midwife lead unit at 6:05. Whilst standing at the reception desk my waters broke. Got into the birthing suite and the midwife said that she could see the head and was ready to come out so there was no time to get in the pool. LG was out within within 15 minutes of getting into the hospital. 

Was very lucky again and only had a minor tear. 

I was able to get into the pool once she was out to sooth the afterbirth and clear up so at least time I got some use out of it. It was a lovely pool.
:cloud9:


----------



## MelliPaige

Miss Bellum said:


> Shes here!
> 
> Finally delivered
> *Baby Jones was born at 6:24am on Sunday 31 July, weighing 4.08kg (8lb 15½oz). 10 days overdue!
> 
> Still didnt manage to get my water birth. Woke up at 4am feeling a bit uncomfortable then had a contraction. Had another at 4:45 and woke my oh to say I thought things were gearing up. Contractions speeded up very fast and I got to the midwife lead unit at 6:05. Whilst standing at the reception desk my waters broke. Got into the birthing suite and the midwife said that she could see the head and was ready to come out so there was no time to get in the pool. LG was out within within 15 minutes of getting into the hospital.
> 
> Was very lucky again and only had a minor tear.
> 
> I was able to get into the pool once she was out to sooth the afterbirth and clear up so at least time I got some use out of it. It was a lovely pool.
> :cloud9:


Congrats! Sounds like your body was made to get a baby out haha!


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats, Miss Bellum!!


----------



## Babylove100

Congratulations miss bellum x


----------



## frangi33

Wow that's awesome! Just me left then :(


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hopefully not much longer for you Frangi33 xx


----------



## Hollynesss

Laughingduck is still waiting, too!


----------



## laughingduck

Im still left Frangi! Are we the only ones??
Congrats Ms Bellum! Looks like I will be at least 10 days over too, unless he decides to fly out in the next 5 hours! Maybe I will follow suit and wake up on day 10 in labour like you did!


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## SCgirl

Hollynesss said:


> Anyone know anything about Rhi-Rhi, Jalilma, SCgirl or wanna_b_mummy?

I had a baby girl on 6/26 (3w early) after my blood pressure went crazy (turns out I had just developed pre-e). 5lb6oz- a week ago she was almost 7.5!

Congrats to all of those with recent babies- and the rest of you hang in there!

Hope everyone is getting at least a little sleep!


----------



## Hollynesss

Congrats SCgirl! I had a June bug as well (37+6). Glad your little girl arrived safely!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

SCgirl said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about Rhi-Rhi, Jalilma, SCgirl or wanna_b_mummy?
> 
> I had a baby girl on 6/26 (3w early) after my blood pressure went crazy (turns out I had just developed pre-e). 5lb6oz- a week ago she was almost 7.5!
> 
> Congrats to all of those with recent babies- and the rest of you hang in there!
> 
> Hope everyone is getting at least a little sleep!Click to expand...


Hi girls! Had a crazy few weeks but just to let you know my gorgeous little twins arrived on June 19th at 37 weeks! They're almost 7 weeks old now. Life is crazy! Congratulations to all of you and I hope everyone and their babies are well and thriving!


----------



## MelliPaige

2 weeks old as of yesterday, I could just look at him all day long he's so stinking cute
 



Attached Files:







20160805_000450.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats wana-b


----------



## Hollynesss

Huge congrats, Wanna_b_mummy!! Thanks for checking! What are their names? Do you have any pics? <3


----------



## Hollynesss

Wow, we've had 8 June Bugs!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congrats wanna-be x 

We took our lg to the registry office today and she is now offically called Alexandra Sophia, Lexie for short. 

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Hollynesss

That's beautiful, Miss Bellum!


----------



## MelliPaige

Love the name lexie!


----------



## laughingduck

Rowan Oliver was born 12 days over on August 3rd weighing 8lb14. He is a wonderful calm baby we are in love!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MelliPaige

He's a dollbaby, laughingduck!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congrats, Laughingduck, he is lovely. Great name xx


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## Babylove100

Congratulations!!x


----------

